# Touren ab Hofheim



## SaTiZ (18. Juli 2006)

Ich bin meist ab Diedenbergen Richtung Taunus unterwegs. Meistens bin ich alleine unterwegs, was ziemlich langweilig ist. Kennt Ihr ein paar schöne Touren in der Gegend, oder besser treibt Ihr Euch auch in dieser Gegend rum und nehmt mich mal mit?
Wo gibt es eigentlich vernünftige Karten? Ich hab mir die vom Hochtaunusklub bestellt, die sind aber viel zu sehr gestückelt und nicht zusammenhängend .

sonnige Grüße
SaTiZ


----------



## Frank (18. Juli 2006)

Schon mal auf dem Staufen gewesen? Ist bei mir zwar lange her aber oben geht nen schöner Trail ab, dann Richtung Kaisertempel und schön steil runter nach Eppstein?

Karte hab ich ne uralte Taunuswanderkarte die mir immer gute Dienste geleistet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2006)

einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2842 mal mitfahren und schon kennst du judenkopf, staufen, rossert und atzelberg


----------



## SaTiZ (18. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2842 mal mitfahren und schon kennst du judenkopf, staufen, rossert und atzelberg


hmmmm, "Die Eckdaten sind 1200 hm auf 36 km" ich war nach den 900 hm beim Taunustrail schon platt, wenn Ihr ab und zu mal auf mich wartet wäre das ne Überlegung wert 


			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal auf dem Staufen gewesen? Ist bei mir zwar lange her aber oben geht nen schöner Trail ab, dann Richtung Kaisertempel und schön steil runter nach Eppstein?


Keine Ahnung ich kenne ja die Berge hier nicht so sonderlich, bin aus Berlin zugereist...
Meistens fahre ich über den Bahai-Tempel in den Taunus und hoffe das ich da rauskomme wo ich mich ungefähr auskenne....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2006)

Erstens ist der Tipp vom Fuchs gut. Zweitens empfehle ich dir die TK 25 "Königstein", Blattnummer 5816 für die Details und die TF 50 "Taunus Mitte" für die Orientierung und die Wegemarkierung (beide zu beziehen über´s Hessische Landesvermessungsamt oder jeder ordentliche Buchhandlung) und drittens treff ich mich ab und zu mit einer Hofheimerin zum Biken. Wenn die nix dagegen hat, können wir dich vieleicht mal mitnehmen. Ist dann aber eher unter der Woche abends oder morgens. Punkt!


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ... treff ich mich ab und zu mit einer Hofheimerin zum Biken. Wenn die nix dagegen hat, können wir dich vieleicht mal mitnehmen. Ist dann aber eher unter der Woche abends oder morgens. Punkt!



so so ...


----------



## missmarple (18. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> und drittens treff ich mich ab und zu mit einer Hofheimerin zum Biken. Wenn die nix dagegen hat, können wir dich vieleicht mal mitnehmen. Ist dann aber eher unter der Woche abends oder morgens. Punkt!



Nur mal so für's Protokoll: Marxheimerin, junger Mann!!! Soviel Zeit muss sein!  
Ansonsten hat die natürlich nix dagegen - wenn Ihr gnädig seid und hin und wieder mal an ner Abzweigung wartet...  

@SaTiZ: Richtung Bahai bin ich auch gelegentlich unterwegs - ist so ne Art "Feierabend-Runde" und manchmal ist noch ein Weilbacher dabei. Insofern könnte dem Alleine-Fahren sicher Abhilfe geschaffen werden...  
Was "schöne" Touren angeht bist Du beim Kater in besten Händen: der kennt hier in der Ecke jeden Pfad nebst zugehörigen Wurzeln, Steinchen, Grashalmen, etc. inklusive Verwandschaftsverhältnisse, etc.!


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Juli 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm, "Die Eckdaten sind 1200 hm auf 36 km" ich war nach den 900 hm beim Taunustrail schon platt, wenn Ihr ab und zu mal auf mich wartet wäre das ne Überlegung wert


Gruetzi, wenn ich Deine Angaben richtig nachvollziehe, warst Du ca. 4 min. vor mir in Eppstein ferdisch (so oder so ). Bei der Eppstein-Tour am 28.05. war ich auch dabei und hab's trotz einiger Sado-Passagen  ganz gut überstanden. Ich hatte 35,2 km, 1188hm und Ø9,7 km/h auf dem Tacho. Sollte somit eigentlich auch für Dich machbar sein.


			
				SaTiZ schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens fahre ich über den Bahai-Tempel in den Taunus und hoffe das ich da rauskomme wo ich mich ungefähr auskenne....


Da dies auch mein näheres Revier ist (neben Gundelhard+Staufen) können wir uns auch mal am Bahai treffen, Trail nach Lorsbach runter, Richtung Staufen wieder rauf...etc. etc. Mal schaun. cu vielleicht in Eppstein, Carsten
P.S.: Hinsichtlich Karten kann ich was mitbringen, mit dem ich sehr gut zurechtkomme (rund um MTK in 1:40.000 mit den Ecken Taunusstein, Kronberg, Mz-Finthen, Mörfelden-Walldorf)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so für's Protokoll: Marxheimerin, junger Mann!!! Soviel Zeit muss sein!


Hofheim, Marxheim, etc. ..., liegt alles flußabwärts!


----------



## SaTiZ (19. Juli 2006)

Das hört sich doch schon mal alles sehr gut an 
Für die Taunusrunde (Eppstein) hab ich mich mal eingetragen, wenn ichts kurzfristiges (Feuerwehr) dazwischen kommt bin ich also dabei.
Karten hab ich mir jetzt erstmal beim Landesvermessungsamt bestellt, die haben sogar nen online-Shop   , wußte gar nicht die die hessische Verwaltung soweit ist 
SaTiZ


----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2006)

guten tag, hier spricht der weilbacher!!! ich bin eigentlich auch immer auf der suche nach mitfahrern, leider gehe ich "geregelter arbeit" nach und kann dann dementsprechend immer nur abends und am wochenende. falls du bock hast, meld dich einfach mal per pm hier oder besser noch auf http://forum.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/
aus wicker kommend, kannst du mich in weilbach aufsammeln. und wir können zusammen hier die gegend erkunden oder eben auch mal in den hochtaunus.

freu mich von dir zu hören...


gruß

maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (21. Juli 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> leider gehe ich "geregelter arbeit" nach



Naja, das mache ich auch - nur dass meine halt etwas anders geregelt ist...


----------



## Brubus (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo bin Krifteler aber auch ich suche mal wieder ein Gruppe der ich mich nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende anschliessen kann! Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt!


----------



## Maggo (23. Juli 2006)

evtl sollten wir dann mal sowas wie ein vordertaunuskreistreffen anvisieren....hat jemand vorschläge für die kommende woche, evtl dann halt ab abends, für die nicht studenten unter uns?!
ich hätte die woche noch frei, allerdings kann ich aufgrund einiger privater termine, die sich nicht verschieben lassen nur noch montag bis donnerstagabend anbieten und dann erst wieder sonntag.....


----------



## SaTiZ (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
das können wir gerne machen. Ich kann allerdings Donnerstags nicht. Am WE fahr ich meistens Sonntags.


----------



## arkonis (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo, bin auch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Hofheim liegt nicht weit weg und von der Terminplannung sieht es so aus das ich die nächsten 3 Monate hier arbeite mit völlig freier Zeiteinteilung ausser an Die und am Do da geht es nicht, am WE eher weniger aber das ein oder andere mal möglich.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2006)

Wenn´s nicht mittwochs ist bin ich sicher auch öfter mal dabei und würd ggf. meine Trailkenntnisse (beginnt aber eher erst ab Lorsbach) anbieten. Wenn man sich in Hofheim treffen will, dann wäre doch das Türmchen am Marktplatz ein guter Treffpunkt. Da ist zumindest immer irgendwo Schatten! Mit missmarple treff ich mich bisher auf der Brücke über die L3011 am Friedhof. Auch gut anfahrbar, aber halt eher warm und ab einer gewissen Bikerzahl ziemlich eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Juli 2006)

Dem Kater könnt Ihr Euch anvertrauen, den kann ich nur empfehlen. Der ist ein sehr guter Guide. 
Vllt kann ich in den Ferien auch mal abends mitfahren.

Greetz:smile:


----------



## arkonis (24. Juli 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Kater könnt Ihr Euch anvertrauen, den kann ich nur empfehlen. Der ist ein sehr guter Guide.
> Vllt kann ich in den Ferien auch mal abends mitfahren.
> 
> Greetz:smile:


na, wenn das so ist dann spannen wir den schwarzen Kater mal direkt ein. 
Meine freien Tage haben sich doch etwas verschoben wie genau erfahre ich erst nächsten Monat aber  Abends sollte meistens Zeit sein. 
wer macht einen Vorschlag zum Biketag? sage mal Donerstag macht sich gut da können alle.


----------



## missmarple (24. Juli 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wer macht einen Vorschlag zum Biketag? sage mal Donerstag macht sich gut da können alle.



Da ich im Schichtdienst arbeite, hab ich leider keine festen Tage, an denen ich immer/nie kann... Insofern richte ich mich mal nach der Allgemeinheit - entweder es passt vom Dienst her, oder eben nicht. Würd mich aber freuen, wenn's mal klappt!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wer macht einen Vorschlag zum Biketag? sage mal Donerstag macht sich gut da können alle.


Wenn ich das richtig lese, dann kann da SaTiZ nicht. Bisher erscheint mir montags am besten. Da hat noch niemand was gegen gesagt. Außerdem hab ich diesen Donnerstag schon einen "Morgentermin"  und werde daher abends nicht nochmal fahren. Wie wär´s also nächsten Montag um 18 Uhr am Türmchen?


----------



## Brubus (24. Juli 2006)

das hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an versuche mir das dann mal einzurichten falls keine gegenvorschläge mehr kommen


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2006)

ich schließe mich natürlich gerne an, allerdings ist 18:00 uhr schon ordentlich eng, da am montag mein erster arbeitstag nach dem urlaub ist. wäre 18:30 für euch noch ok oder soll ich mir ein bein ausreissen? mach ich natürlich, aber mit einem bein fährt sichs schlecht.
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht liegt der treffpunkt in der fußgängerzone in der nähe dieser eisdiele?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> ich schließe mich natürlich gerne an, allerdings ist 18:00 uhr schon ordentlich eng, da am montag mein erster arbeitstag nach dem urlaub ist. wäre 18:30 für euch noch ok oder soll ich mir ein bein ausreissen? mach ich natürlich, aber mit einem bein fährt sichs schlecht.


Spart aber Gewicht! 
18:30 reicht auch, denke ich. Ist ja noch lang genug hell. Hab mal einen entsprechenden LMB-Eintrag erstellt.



			
				Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht liegt der treffpunkt in der fußgängerzone in der nähe dieser eisdiele?


Liegt sozusagen im Herzen der Altstadt. Da wo dieser große Parkplatz mit der offenen Wasserführung ist, ist am nördlichen Ende ein Teil der alten Stadtbefestigung mit einem kleinen Türmchen. In der Mitte ist ein Durchgang zur Burgstrasse und direkt da wollt ich den Treffpunkt machen. Man sieht sich aber bestimmt ganz gut da, da sind normalerweise nicht ganz so viele Mountainbiker.


----------



## caroka (25. Juli 2006)

Ich werde versuchen auch zu kommen. Ihr braucht aber nicht zu warten, wenn ich nicht da bin, dann klappt es bei mir nicht.
Grüße


----------



## missmarple (25. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s also nächsten Montag um 18 Uhr am Türmchen?



Da muss ich leider passen.  Euch viel Spass und vielleicht klappt's ja beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## SaTiZ (25. Juli 2006)

Montag 18:30 Uhr hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (25. Juli 2006)

Uiuiui.

Da entwickelt sich ja plötzlich eine Hofheimer MTB-Szene


----------



## caroka (25. Juli 2006)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui.
> 
> Da entwickelt sich ja plötzlich eine Hofheimer MTB-Szene


Na, das ist doch ein Pflichttermin für Dich, oder?
Grüße Dich


----------



## arkonis (25. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig lese, dann kann da SaTiZ nicht. Bisher erscheint mir montags am besten. Da hat noch niemand was gegen gesagt. Außerdem hab ich diesen Donnerstag schon einen "Morgentermin"  und werde daher abends nicht nochmal fahren. Wie wär´s also nächsten Montag um 18 Uhr am Türmchen?



oh, das hab ich voll überlesen war keine Absicht SaTiz! 
klar, Montag geht auch, dann am Hofheimer Türmchen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2006)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui.
> 
> Da entwickelt sich ja plötzlich eine Hofheimer MTB-Szene


Na schaun wir mal. Momentan ist es nur ein erstes Treffen. Wäre allerdings einem regelmäßigen Treff nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2006)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui.
> Da entwickelt sich ja plötzlich eine Hofheimer MTB-Szene


Vielleicht kann ich auch als Krifteler dazustoßen, wenn ich's über die *B519* geschafft habe . Wenn ihr keine Angst vor Löwen habt...  
Montags würde es mir eher klappen als Donnerstags, wo bei mir gunnix geht.
cu Carsten


----------



## SaTiZ (26. Juli 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> oh, das hab ich voll überlesen war keine Absicht SaTiz!


kein Problem, kostet ein Weizen 
die Karten sind angekommen, die sind echt empfehlenswert


----------



## Maggo (27. Juli 2006)

ich bring noch nen kollegen mit. ich habs für ihn eingetragen, da er keinen zugang hat. ich hoffe, es werden vielleicht noch ein paar mehr freiwillige, die mitfahren.


----------



## taunushopser (29. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen, 

Ich hab mich für die Eppstein-Tour morgen mit angemeldet und wollte Euch nur mal vorwarnen, dass wir sind zu zweit kommen.... ;o)

schönen Samstag


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2006)

taunushopser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich für die Eppstein-Tour morgen mit angemeldet und wollte Euch nur mal vorwarnen, dass wir sind zu zweit kommen.... ;o)


Die Tour ist heute und zwar in 1 1/2 Stunden! http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2842


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunushopser (29. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend... Da hat sich wohl jemand im Tag vertan! *rofl*
Wir würden uns trotzdem freuen, wenn´s mit dem Mitfahren und Kennenlernen mal klappt (letzten Sonntag haben wir den Tipp in Lorsbach an der Tanke bekommen, dass man bei Euch mal mitfahren kann)!
Tja, ich nehme mal an, es war super (wir haben uns derweil rund um den Kellerskopf verfahren...) und wünsche Euch eine schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2006)

Japp, es war schön, hier siehst du ein paar Bilder


----------



## caroka (29. Juli 2006)

taunushopser schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend... Da hat sich wohl jemand im Tag vertan! *rofl*
> Wir würden uns trotzdem freuen, wenn´s mit dem Mitfahren und Kennenlernen mal klappt (letzten Sonntag haben wir den Tipp in Lorsbach an der Tanke bekommen, dass man bei Euch mal mitfahren kann)!
> Tja, ich nehme mal an, es war super (wir haben uns derweil rund um den Kellerskopf verfahren...) und wünsche Euch eine schönen Sonntag!


Ach, Ihr seid das. Ich hatte es schon vermutet. Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Die Tour heute war wirklich super. Aber am nächsten Sonntag fahren wir von der Saalburg aus, da könnt Ihr auch gerne mit. 
Wie geht's dem Knie? 

Cu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2006)

Könnte mir mal jemand einen Strassennamen nennen wo das Türmchen ist? Mit Türmchen kann mein Routenplaner nix anfangen und ich kenne mich in Hofheim überhaupt nicht aus. Würde das dann versuchen einzurichten das es bei mir passt. Zur Not nehm ich halt Licht mit für den Rückweg. Dann aber morgen mal pausieren, bin jetzt 6 Tage (235km / 3900hm) durchgefahren und nach der heutigen Tour wäre ein Pause durchaus denkbar 
Das mit der Saalburg überlege ich mir auch nochmal (zur Not lasse ich mich halt fahren, werde die Woche mal testen wie lange ich brauche und wie fertig ich dann schon bin), die Tour heute hat Lust auf mehr gemacht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir mal jemand einen Strassennamen nennen wo das Türmchen ist? Mit Türmchen kann mein Routenplaner nix anfangen und ich kenne mich in Hofheim überhaupt nicht aus.


Nimm die Burgstrasse, das sollte klappen. Können auch gern ab Eppstein gemeinsam fahren, wenn du hier durch kommst. Licht für die Heimfahrt wäre aber durchaus zu empfehlen!


----------



## trekkinger (29. Juli 2006)

Ich oute mich mal als stiller Mitleser, der den Wunsch gehegt hat, mitzufahren. Und wie es scheint, habe ich dolle was verpasst. Es hat aber zeitlich nicht hingehauen.

Vielleicht aber beim Start Saalburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2006)

@ schwarzer Kater: Burgstrasse sieht einfach zu finden aus. Wir können gern zusammen ab Eppstein fahren, wäre ab Eppstein Strasse gefahren.


----------



## arkonis (30. Juli 2006)

uh, wenn mann so mitzählt können wir bald eine Großveranstaltung anmelden ...und das für einen Montag  .
bin einem regelmäßigen auch nicht abgeneigt wobei ich vorhabe schon drei mal die Woche zu fahren


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo, sollte klappen bei/mit mir übermorgen ... uppps ... morgen. Bis denne.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ab Eppstein Strasse gefahren.


Hab ich auch so vor. Dauert etwa 20 min bis Hofheim. Treffen dann am besten wieder am Bahnhof?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2006)

Würde ich auch vorschlagen, den finde ich wenigstens auf anhieb. Würde dann 18Uhr am Bahnhof vorschlagen? Braucht man sich nicht hetzen und ist ein paar mins. vor Abfahrt am Treffpunkt in Hofheim.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2006)

Geht klar!


----------



## taunushopser (31. Juli 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Ihr seid das. Ich hatte es schon vermutet. Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Die Tour heute war wirklich super. Aber am nächsten Sonntag fahren wir von der Saalburg aus, da könnt Ihr auch gerne mit.
> Wie geht's dem Knie?
> 
> Cu




Danke, danke, das Knie musste Sonntag abend schon zum Biergarten pedalieren...  
Ich werde leider nicht mit zur Saalburg-Tour kommen können, aber meine bessere Hälfte denkt laut drüber nach und würde sich bei Euch melden.


----------



## SaTiZ (31. Juli 2006)

taunushopser schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, danke, das Knie musste Sonntag abend schon zum Biergarten pedalieren...


Hi,
schön von Euch zu hören  
Na dann war es mit dem Knie ja doch nicht so schlimm, gut zu hören 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2006)

Ok; Kinder sind unter, wenn es heute nicht wie aus Eimern gießt, bin ich dabei.

Cu on trail

Caroka


----------



## SaTiZ (31. Juli 2006)

Ich hab gerade ein Geschäftsessen reingekriegt  ,
kann also heute nicht mitfahren.
Da fang ich das ganze hier an und dann klappts noch nicht einmal mit der ersten Tour bei mir  

Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2006)

dann halt beim hoffentlich nächsten mal. wie gesagt, falls du unter der woche abends mal bock und zeit hast einfach melden.


----------



## arkonis (31. Juli 2006)

beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt.
also ich werde kommen, dachte schon das Treffen fällt heute ins Wasser


----------



## SaTiZ (31. Juli 2006)

Ab nächster Woche hab ich auch wieder innerhalb der Woche Zeit. Diese Woche werden bei uns neue Systeme installiert und da muß ich dabei sein.
Das nächste WE ist auch schon ausgebucht, bei uns ist Weinfest. Wer also mal nen gemütlichen Schoppen trinken will sollte Flörsheim-Wicker in seine Route einbauen


----------



## missmarple (31. Juli 2006)

Und, wie war die Runde??? Klär doch mal jemand die Verhinderten auf...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2006)

Von meiner Seite aus war´s eine schöne Sache! Ich hatte jetzt rund 45 km mit 800 hm auf der Uhr, wobei da etwa 20 km und ca. 60-80 hm für meine An- und Heimfahrt abzuziehen sein dürften. Sind zum Kapellenberg hoch gefahren und haben uns dann zum Staufen hoch gearbeitet, wo wir den Mannsteintrail und die Abfahrt vom Kaisertempel mitgenommen haben. Nach der Stadtdurchfahrt von eppstein sind wir dann den beliebten TT-Anstieg zum Judenkopf hoch gefahren und habn nach dem Gipfeltrail eine kleine, flowige Abfahrt nach Lorsbach genossen, von wo aus es dann mit welligem Profil   wieder zurück nach Hofheim ging. Profil hängt an.

Hab auch gleich wieder für nächste Woche den LMB-Termin rein gestellt. soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle!?


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie war die Runde??? Klär doch mal jemand die Verhinderten auf...


Also, es war mal wieder 'ne total nette Truppe (warum regen sich alle so über Mtber auf). 
Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich, natürlich ging es ständig hoch und runter, hoch und runter, hoch und runter......:keuch: achja, und ein Stück, von Hofheim zum Meisterturm hoch, da hab' ich mich gefühlt wie in Spanien -Kiefernwald, heiß und trocken- aber das Stück kennst Du ja bestimmt.
Das wichtigste habe ich ja fast vergessen. Ein Fux kreuzte unseren weg. Du weißt, diese scheuen Tiere die zur Dämmerung Ihren Bau verlassen.;-) So scheu war der aber gar nicht. Der hat uns doch tatsächlich ein Stück unseres Weges begleitet. Aber schnell war er, vor allem bergauf.
So, ich denke das reicht für's erste. Der Kater wird die ganze Tour bestimmt nochmal detailiert beschreiben. Der kann das. Ich verfahr mich mal ganz gerne. Man muss ja nicht immer Ziele verfolgen.:grins:


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Seite aus war´s eine schöne Sache! Ich hatte jetzt rund 45 km mit 800 hm auf der Uhr, wobei da etwa 20 km und ca. 60-80 hm für meine An- und Heimfahrt abzuziehen sein dürften. Sind zum Kapellenberg hoch gefahren und haben uns dann zum Staufen hoch gearbeitet, wo wir den Mannsteintrail und die Abfahrt vom Kaisertempel mitgenommen haben. Nach der Stadtdurchfahrt von eppstein sind wir dann den beliebten TT-Anstieg zum Judenkopf hoch gefahren und habn nach dem Gipfeltrail eine kleine, flowige Abfahrt nach Lorsbach genossen, von wo aus es dann mit welligem Profil   wieder zurück nach Hofheim ging. Profil hängt an.


Nicht nur detailliert, sondern auch noch schneller.



			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch gleich wieder für nächste Woche den LMB-Termin rein gestellt. soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle!?


Ach, wieder Wellenprofil 
Ich glaube nach der Saalburgrunde mache ich eine Regenerierungseinheit


----------



## missmarple (31. Juli 2006)

@Kater: joa, ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, wo Ihr lang seid.   *seufz* Hab den Termin für nächste Woche gerade schon im LMB gesehen - ich sag nur Spätdienst...    

@caro: yip, kenn ich! Von Hofheim Richtung Meisterturm gibt's ein paar garstig anmutende Ecken (alleine beim Lesen schiessen mir Schweissperlen auf die Stirn!  ) - vor allem kennt der "Chef-Sklaventreiber" die auch alle und scheucht einen da gerne lang...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2006)

So, auch ich bin dann nach dem 65km mit fast 1200hm (mit an-und abreise) wieder sicher zuhause angekommen (auch wenn mein Haupt-Licht gestreikt hat, die Notbeleuchtung ging noch) und habs dann jetzt auch endlich geschafft die Bilder hier hochzuladen:















da war jemand ein bisschen zu schnell für den Kameramann 



5 weiter Bilder von einer Uphillpasage sind noch im Fotoalbum
War ne sehr nette Tour mit sehr netten Leuten mit sehr netten Trails 
Morgen ist trotzdem mal Pause  die ruhe ham sich meine Beine nach 8 Tour-Tagen am Stück verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> @caro: yip, kenn ich! Von Hofheim Richtung Meisterturm gibt's ein paar garstig anmutende Ecken (alleine beim Lesen schiessen mir Schweissperlen auf die Stirn!  ) - vor allem kennt der "Chef-Sklaventreiber" die auch alle und scheucht einen da gerne lang...


Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns.......;-)
"Chef-Sklaventreiber".......sehr passend (ich fahr ja am nächsten Montag nicht  mit:habgroßeKlappe: )


----------



## caroka (1. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen ist trotzdem mal Pause  die ruhe ham sich meine Beine nach 8 Tour-Tagen am Stück verdient


Das denke ich auch. Aber ich hab' nichts davon gemerkt, dass die Ruhe brauchen.
Dank' Dir für die Bilder.
:fallmüdeinsBett:
Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2006)

yo dann auch von mir nochmals herzlichen dank, dass das so ne nette runde war. sowohl von den leuten als auch von der strecke, schön das wiederholung droht.

gruß

maggo


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fux kreuzte unseren weg. Du weißt, diese scheuen Tiere die zur Dämmerung Ihren Bau verlassen.;-) So scheu war der aber gar nicht. Der hat uns doch tatsächlich ein Stück unseres Weges begleitet. Aber schnell war er, vor allem bergauf.



ja, das war dann wohl meiner einer  schnell bergauf nur, weil ich ein beutetier kurz hetzen mußte. der jagdinstinkt eben  
hat spaß gemacht, wie immer, wenn der sklaventreiber am werk ist  
hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass er euch gleich bei der ersten tour so ran nimmt, aber er kennt da eben kein erbarmen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. August 2006)

Sklaventreiber, Schinder, ..., was einem so alles an den Kopf geworfen wird, wenn man Touren führt...   Ein paar grundlegende Sachen muß ich hier wohl mal klar stellen: 
1.- Es heißt *Mountain*bike, weil man damit Berge befährt. Das bedeutet runter und rauf! Daraus kann man dann ableiten, desto mehr Berg desto mehr Mountainbiking!  
2.- Trails sind das Salz in der Suppe beim MTB und sollten daher so viel wie möglich gefahren werden. Technisch kann man sich ja auch am ehesten durch Übung verbessern und zweitens sind gestern doch alle gut runter gekommen.
3.- Aufgrund meines höheren Eigengewichts brauche ich eine größere Rotationsstabilität. Ergo kann ich bergauf schlecht langsamer als ca. 5 km/h fahren, sonst kipp ich einfach um. Außerdem wäre man dann ja zu Fuß schneller.  Daher bezieht sich die Geschwindigkeitsklasse "langsam" mehr auf gemäßigtes Tempo auf breiten Wegen (es sei denn, die Gruppe heizt von sich aus los  ) und ausreichende Wartepausen zur Normalisierung der Atmung und Einsammeln verlorener Teilnehmer.

In diesem Sinne bis Sonntag an der Saalburg und/oder Monatg am Türmchen.


----------



## arkonis (1. August 2006)

jo, danke nochmal an die guides und den netten Mountainbikern die mitgefahren sind  . Die Fotos sehen ganz gut aus wobei ich bin ganz froh bin von der ein oder anderen Situation kein Foto zu haben  
hey stimmt wir uns ja wieder am Sonntag und dann wieder am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. August 2006)

> Die Fotos sehen ganz gut aus wobei ich bin ganz froh bin von der ein oder anderen Situation kein Foto zu haben



stimmt, da wäre ne kleine filmsequenz wesentlich angebrachter...


----------



## missmarple (1. August 2006)

@Kater: Du hast das mit dem Sklaventreiber mal wieder vooooooollkommen falsch interpretiert! Das waren früher hooooooooch angesehene Leute - naja, halt ausser von denen, die sie getrieben haben... 


Ansonsten hab ich da mal eine allgemeine Frage (aus Sicht einer "mittelprächtig flexiblen" Arbeitnehmerin): wird das jetzt so 'ne Art "feste Institution" mit dem Montag??? Ich frage, weil ich zumindest bis Ende August ausgerechnet montags immer Spätdienste hab, aber schon gerne mal mitfahren würde...


----------



## arkonis (1. August 2006)

vielleicht können wir auch zwei Termine machen wenn genügend zusammen kommen besteht hier die Möglichkeit zu der einen oder beiden Zeiten mitzumachen. Mit Maggo und MtbCube hatten wir das noch am Schluß angesprochen, weiß aber nicht wie da jetzt so der Stand ist.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. August 2006)

Für mich persönlich wird der nächste Montag vorraussichtlich auch erst mal der letzte Montagstreff im August sein, da ich die folgenden Montage keine Zeit haben werde. Wie sieht´s denn bei euch allen so dienstags aus?
Zwei Termine pro Woche halte ich für übertrieben. Da zerläuft sich der Treff sehr wieder, wenn dann immer nur zwei oder drei Leute da sind.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sklaventreiber, Schinder, ..., was einem so alles an den Kopf geworfen wird, wenn man Touren führt...   ...


Ich werde Dir Nichts an den Kopf werfen, aber nicht umsonst sprach ich in dem "Eppstein 28.05."-Treat von der "Sado-Tour" .
Ich hoffte erst mal "gemütlich" den Albertsweg hoch ... stattdessen gleich der direkte Weg zum Meisterturm. Aber Schwarzer Kater hat im Prinzip das Richtige schon gesagt. 


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ausreichende Wartepausen zur Normalisierung der Atmung und Einsammeln verlorener Teilnehmer. ...


  o.W.

Danke für die Pics und bei einer Wiederholung bin ich gerne dabei (Montag bevorzugt). Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub bin, erkundige ich die Hügel zw. Meisterturm und Gundelhard, was hinsichtlich Trails zu finden ist. cu Carsten


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2006)

mir ist es eigentlich egal ob nun montags dienstags oder sonstwann. ich muss immer aufs neue versuchen mir die termine freizuhalten und schaun, dass ich von der arbeit wegkomme, da spielt es leider keine rolle was für ein wochentag jetzt ist. für meinen teil muß ich sagen, ist das eis jetzt gebrochen und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen mit jedem/jeder von euch auch einzeln und abseits eines festen termins durch die gegend zu gondeln. 

ich fahre übrigens morgen nach der arbeit wohl nochmal los, dürfte so gegen 18:00 - 18:30 sein. bis jetzt sind wir nur zu zweit, falls also einer bock hat, einfach hier melden.


gruß

maggo


----------



## T. J. (1. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich persönlich wird der nächste Montag vorraussichtlich auch erst mal der letzte Montagstreff im August sein, da ich die folgenden Montage keine Zeit haben werde. Wie sieht´s denn bei euch allen so dienstags aus?
> Zwei Termine pro Woche halte ich für übertrieben. Da zerläuft sich der Treff sehr wieder, wenn dann immer nur zwei oder drei Leute da sind.



Ob Montag oder Dienstag ist mir eigentlich Wurscht...


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sklaventreiber, Schinder, ..., was einem so alles an den Kopf geworfen wird, wenn man Touren führt...   Ein paar grundlegende Sachen muß ich hier wohl mal klar stellen:
> 1.- Es heißt *Mountain*bike, weil man damit Berge befährt. Das bedeutet runter und rauf! Daraus kann man dann ableiten, desto mehr Berg desto mehr Mountainbiking!
> 2.- Trails sind das Salz in der Suppe beim MTB und sollten daher so viel wie möglich gefahren werden. Technisch kann man sich ja auch am ehesten durch Übung verbessern und zweitens sind gestern doch alle gut runter gekommen.
> 3.- Aufgrund meines höheren Eigengewichts brauche ich eine größere Rotationsstabilität. Ergo kann ich bergauf schlecht langsamer als ca. 5 km/h fahren, sonst kipp ich einfach um. Außerdem wäre man dann ja zu Fuß schneller.  Daher bezieht sich die Geschwindigkeitsklasse "langsam" mehr auf gemäßigtes Tempo auf breiten Wegen (es sei denn, die Gruppe heizt von sich aus los  ) und ausreichende Wartepausen zur Normalisierung der Atmung und Einsammeln verlorener Teilnehmer.
> ...



net weinen, war doch alles nur persönlich gemeint  , kennst uns doch  

möchte das thema trotzdem noch mal kurz aufgreifen, ganz allgemein nur mal so zum nachdenken ...

gegen rauf und runter sagt ja keiner was und offensichtlich haben die downhills auch noch keinen verschreckt  
ich persönlich hätte halt die dinger am mannstein und kaisertempel nie in eine tour eingebaut, wo ich noch nicht die downhill-fähigkeiten der leute einschätzen kann.
wenns schief geht kann nämlich ein sonst geiler downhill durchaus das gegenteil bewirken und die leute biken nie wieder.
go crazy stufe 1 fährt sowas doch auch net runter, oder ?

also lieber etwas langsamer anfangen. weniger macht lust auf mehr ...

so, mein lieber sklaventreiber  , jetzt kannste gucken, wie die tour downhillmäßig noch toppen kannst. als downhilltauglich haben sich ja alle bewiesen.
ihr seid jetzt für höheres berufen, da geht noch was im taunus  

und denkt immer daran : was runter zu fahren geht, geht auch meistens bergauf  

also haut rein und haltet ausschau nach dem fux, der sich in den taunuswäldern des öfteren rumtreibt  
gut möglich, dass er sich mal wieder dem sklaventreiber mit seinen hofheimern anschließt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> net weinen, war doch alles nur persönlich gemeint  , kennst uns doch  :


Eben!   




			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> gegen rauf und runter sagt ja keiner was und offensichtlich haben die downhills auch noch keinen verschreckt
> ich persönlich hätte halt die dinger am mannstein und kaisertempel nie in eine tour eingebaut, wo ich noch nicht die downhill-fähigkeiten der leute einschätzen kann.
> wenns schief geht kann nämlich ein sonst geiler downhill durchaus das gegenteil bewirken und die leute biken nie wieder.
> go crazy stufe 1 fährt sowas doch auch net runter, oder ?
> ...


Die Idee bei den Touren ab Hofheim war meiner Erinnerung nach auch nicht die, eines reinen Anfängertreffs, sondern der wunsch, möglichst viele Trails in der Gegend kennen zu lernen. Und genau das haben wir ja auf der ersten Runde gemacht und werden wir hoffentlich auch weiterhin so machen. Ist daher auch nicht mit Go Crazy Level 1 verleichbar.
Im übrigen hatte ich bis auf arkonis (und der ist gleich freiwillig als erster den Mannstein runter) alle Teilnehmer schon mal auf dem Bike gesehen und konnte daher die Fähigkeiten meiner Gruppe durchaus einschätzen, denke ich.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

bist halt doch ein erfahrener sklaventreiber  und deine guidequalitäten sind ja bereits legendär im taunus  
und die leute können sich ja glücklicherweise gut selbst einschätzen und umfahren manchmal freiwillig schwierige passagen, wenn die tagesform mal net passt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (2. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Eben!
> 
> 
> Die Idee bei den Touren ab Hofheim war meiner Erinnerung nach auch nicht die, eines reinen Anfängertreffs, sondern der wunsch, möglichst viele Trails in der Gegend kennen zu lernen. Und genau das haben wir ja auf der ersten Runde gemacht und werden wir hoffentlich auch weiterhin so machen. Ist daher auch nicht mit Go Crazy Level 1 verleichbar.
> Im übrigen hatte ich bis auf arkonis (und der ist gleich freiwillig als erster den Mannstein runter) alle Teilnehmer schon mal auf dem Bike gesehen und konnte daher die Fähigkeiten meiner Gruppe durchaus einschätzen, denke ich.



war kein Problem, denke das ich auch als neuer gut meine Fähigkeiten einschätzen kann, selbstverantwortung sollte auch jeder selber haben. Außerdem konnte auch eine Ausweichstrecke genommen werden, was auch von einigen wargenommen wurde. Der kleine hinfaller war auch nur weil auf einmal vor mir ein Biker kreuzte und ich nicht sicher war ob das der richtige Weg war, da war dann die konzentration weg und schwubs in den Wald . Im Grunde aber kann man so ein Downhill mal einbauen, besser aber finde ich lange schmale Trails durch den Wald, die hatten wir auf der Streke ja auch also


----------



## caroka (2. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> und die leute können sich ja glücklicherweise gut selbst einschätzen und umfahren manchmal freiwillig schwierige passagen, wenn die tagesform mal net passt ...


.....da fühl' ich mich jetzt angesprochen. 
Ja, wie sagst Du so schön, die Tagesform hat nicht so gepasst. Aber der Kater lotst einen ja an den schwierigen Passagen vorbei, wenn man das möchte. .......150 m weiter bis an einem Baum ein Schild..... gelber Balken und Kreuz..... links rein und dann treffen wir uns wieder.....und siehe da, das funktioniert.

Und noch ein bischen Nachhilfe
Woran erkennt man, dass es einer Frau gut geht und sie sich wohl fühlt? .....na?

Sie ist ständig am meckern, mosern und maulen und das in dieser Reihenfolge. Aber ich dachte das wüßtet Ihr schon längst

Cu


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber der Kater lotst einen ja an den schwierigen Passagen vorbei, wenn man das möchte. .......150 m weiter bis an einem Baum ein Schild..... gelber Balken und Kreuz..... links rein und dann treffen wir uns wieder.....und siehe da, das funktioniert.



schön, wenn das auch so klappt und die anweisungen exakt befolgt werden  

nicht so wie am samstag bei der vordertaunus-tour, als ein kollege eben genau diese abfahrt verpasste (obwohl ein guide auch den chickenway fuhr) und wir dann den ganzen hang absuchen mußten, während sich der gesuchte unten in eppstein rumtrieb  

ich erinnere mich da noch dunkel an die usinger becken tour : "wir nehmen jetzt nen kurzen downhill und schieben anschließend den hang wieder hoch. ihr fahrt hier *100 m* weiter und wartet ..."
dank handy haben wir damals wieder zusammengefunden  und daraus gelernt, dass nicht alle guides den downhill hätten fahren sollen


----------



## caroka (2. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> .....ich erinnere mich da noch dunkel an die usinger becken tour : "wir nehmen jetzt nen kurzen downhill und schieben anschließend den hang wieder hoch. ihr fahrt hier *100 m* weiter und wartet ..."
> dank handy haben wir damals wieder zusammengefunden  und daraus gelernt, dass nicht alle guides den downhill hätten fahren sollen



Das war doch spaßig  

Naja, ich glaube gerade einem Guide fällst schwer die Schmankerl wegzulassen. Wir hätten uns ja nur an die 100 m halten brauchen.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

das stimmt in der tat. auf schmankerl zu verzichten ist nicht so einfach ... besonders wenn die bodenverhältnisse ideal sind. bei nässe umfahre ich so manch downhill freiwillig ...

im usinger becken war es unglücklicher weise so dumm gelaufen, dass in der versprengten gruppe nicht einer dabei war, der sich irgendwie in der gegend auskannte.
als guide muß man sich halt auch mal opfern ...

hier im vordertaunus sieht das ganz anders aus. selten einer dabei, der sich gar net auskennt und außerdem sind die nächsten zivilisationen deutlich näher beisammen als im hintertaunus


----------



## fight-gravity (2. August 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

wollten letztes Wochenden mit Euch zusammenfahren ( Taunushopser & ich ) Haben das dummerweise völlig verplant..

Ich würde jetzt gerne nochmal einen Anlauf starten mich Euch anzuschließen, wenn Ihr nächste WE fahren geht. Habe da irgendwas mit Saalburg aufgenommen.

a) Würdet Ihr mich mitnehmen  
b) Wo und vorallem *wann *wäre das denn?

gruß
Tom


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=16142 anmelden 

hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=228426 lesen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2006)

fight-gravity schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jetzt gerne nochmal einen Anlauf starten mich Euch anzuschließen, wenn Ihr nächste WE fahren geht. Habe da irgendwas mit Saalburg aufgenommen.
> 
> a) Würdet Ihr mich mitnehmen
> b) Wo und vorallem *wann *wäre das denn?


Zur Hochtaunustour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus folge einfach diesem Link!


----------



## fight-gravity (2. August 2006)

Besten Dank für die Infos   Muß mich erstmal mit dem Forum vertraut machen.. ist mir im Moment noch alles etwas unübersichtlich, außerdem zwischen Tür & Angel gequetsch wg. Arbeit.

Plane mich heute Abend anzumelden und freue mich auf eine schöne Tour mit Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. August 2006)

wat iss jetz eigentlich mit montag? bisher sind wir nur zu dritt? hats euch keinen spass gemacht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2006)

zu viert 

Für mich vorerst das letze mal, dann ist mein Urlaub rum  und ob ich das gebacken bekomme wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehe weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2006)

sehr schön. bei mir gibts auch keine garantie, wie das zb. im september aussieht, aber wir sind ja flexibel. zur not denn eben am we.


----------



## caroka (4. August 2006)

Ich mach am Sonntag doch die Saalburgtour mit. Da weiß ich nicht wie es mir Montag geht. Ich habe diesen lmb Eintrag im Auge  und werde kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich das meinen Knochen zumute. 
Der Geist ist willig.....

Ich hoffe, dass es klappt


----------



## arkonis (4. August 2006)

ich habe auch grosse Lust mitzufahren, bin diese Woche am Renovieren was immer größere Ausmaße annimmt  und wenn es Heute und Morgen nicht regnet kann ich dann am So und Mo mitfahren.
viele Grüße


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2006)

das verstehe ich nicht ganz, dann müssen wir doch eigentlich hoffen, dass es heute und morgen schifft wie aus eimern, damit du mit der arbeit vorankommst, dann hast du dir ja die ausfahrten am montag und dienstag verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach am Sonntag doch die Saalburgtour mit. Da weiß ich nicht wie es mir Montag geht. Ich habe diesen lmb Eintrag im Auge  und werde kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich das meinen Knochen zumute.


Kneifen gilt nicht! Der Geist ist willig und das Fleisch wird sich von seiner Schwäche schnell erholen!


----------



## arkonis (4. August 2006)

die Fenster müssen auch gestrichen bzw komplett erneuert werden, bei den Dachfenstern kann ich nur betten das es nicht regnet....aber es geht ganz gut vorwärts.


----------



## caroka (4. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Kneifen gilt nicht! Der Geist ist willig und das Fleisch wird sich von seiner Schwäche schnell erholen!


So, so.... Du glaubst also mit Druck geht das. Na warte..........bis Montag........vllt bin ich dann da.:g:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2006)

Das mit der Saalburgtour hält sich doch in Grenzen, sind doch "nur" 40km und 1000hm angekündigt


----------



## caroka (4. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Saalburgtour hält sich doch in Grenzen, sind doch "nur" 40km und 1000hm angekündigt


Du Jungspunt, Du :mecker:
Wie hat Blackbike so schön gesagt: Ich könnte Deine Mutter sein.
Bitte etwas mehr Respekt, sonst gibt es den Hosenboden voll.
Ich sach Dir.......:mecker::mecker:

Ja, wie zu Hause.....ne


Wir sehen uns.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2006)

Hab das "nur" oder extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt  Ich werde am Sonntag abend auch müde sein...heimwärts hab ich nach der Tour ja noch 30km und ne handvoll hm vor mir.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2006)

@kater : welche route schwebt dir denn für morgen abend so vor ?
vielleicht lauer ich euch zwischendurch wieder auf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2006)

Wollt diesmal nicht ganz so hart starten und über den schwarzen Balken zur Gundehardt und dann wahrscheinlich den kleinen Trailo zum Rendezvouz-Platz runter und von dort die wilde Sau bis Kaisertempel. Da natürlich wieder den Trail runter und dann je nach Uhrzeit noch eine oder zwei kleine Schleifen am Fischbacher Kopf ziehen, bevor es dann über den Gimbi zurück zur Gundehardt geht. Von da wolt ich dann wahrcheinlich rüber zum Kapellenberg und den Anstieg vom letzten mal am Kapellenberg rückwarts fahren, sprich runter nach Hofheim. 
So ist zumindest mal die Planung.


----------



## caroka (7. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt diesmal nicht ganz so hart starten und über den schwarzen Balken zur Gundehardt und dann wahrscheinlich den kleinen Trailo zum Rendezvouz-Platz runter und von dort die wilde Sau bis Kaisertempel. Da natürlich wieder den Trail runter und dann je nach Uhrzeit noch eine oder zwei kleine Schleifen am Fischbacher Kopf ziehen, bevor es dann über den Gimbi zurück zur Gundehardt geht. Von da wolt ich dann wahrcheinlich rüber zum Kapellenberg und den Anstieg vom letzten mal am Kapellenberg rückwarts fahren, sprich runter nach Hofheim.
> So ist zumindest mal die Planung.


Du willst Doch nur die mit dem willigen Geist anlocken, deren Knochen aber nicht so wollen.:g:
Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Wenn ich heute, nachdem ich den Vorgarten von einer Freundin auf Vordermann gebracht habe, noch gehen kann, dann könnte es sein, dass ich doch komme.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2006)

Na klar kommst du, deshalb bist du doch gestern extra mit dem Auto angereist  

Mein Kumpel streubt sich noch "naaa, kein Bock. Die sind bestimmt alle viel fitter als ich. Das ist mir zu spät (ca. halb 10 - er hat Ferien). usw usf" naja, mal sehn was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (7. August 2006)

Gude,
bin für heute angemeldet und hoffe das es auch klappt. Mit dem Trail am Kaisertempel hab ich nämlich auch noch ne Rechnung offen


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2006)

> Die sind bestimmt alle viel fitter als ich.



sag ihm, ich bin auch dabei. ich hab ja gestern in der schnelleren gruppe auch das schlusslicht gebildet.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2006)

@schwarzer Kater
hab das Schaltauge bekommen und mich eingetragen. Ich werd noch jemand mitbringen. Er ist noch relativ jungfräulich auf Trails ist aber bis jetzt immer gut mitgekommen. Evtl. wird er beim runterfahren wenn es allzu doll wird (immerhin hast Du ja als Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel angegeben) die rote Laterne übernehemen. Wenn das kein Problem ist sind wir dabei.

Ach ja, und bitte schwarze Katze von links...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## arkonis (7. August 2006)

denke nach der Runde gestern sind wir alle nicht mehr sooo fit um eine schnelle Runde zu fahren .  verlängert sich eigendlich die Regenerationszeit propotional zum Alter?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2006)

@caroka: Wil mich nur nachher nicht wieder als Sklaventreiber bezeichnen lassen. Daher heute ein etwas langsamerer Start.

@Lucafabian: Prima. Das mit dem unsicherern Kollegen ist kein Problem. Besser so schlau sein und im richtigen Moment absteigen, als dumm auf die Nase zu fallen!   Eigentlich ist keiner der Trails wirklich schwer. Alles Kopfsache. Fahrtechnik ist kaum nötig.

Werde übrigens nachher mit dem auto anreisen, da ich auf die Schnelle noch ein bißchen Schrauben muß. Kann also sein, daß ich mich geringfügig verspäte!


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2006)

also wenn du deine route so beibehältst und bei mir nix mehr dazwischenkommt, werde ich ab 18.45 an der gundelhard warten und einsteigen.
sollte ich nicht da sein, einfach weiterfahren ...

bis vielleicht später denn ...


----------



## arkonis (7. August 2006)

werde mich auch geringfügig so um 5-8 Minuten verspäten. und wie gesagt heute mal etwas lockerer


----------



## caroka (7. August 2006)

Sch****, mich hat voll die Sucht gepackt. Wollte einen auf cool machen und damit angeben, dass ich von meiner Freundin zum Grillen eingeladen bin  und deshalb nicht mitkann. Aber wenn ich das hier jetzt so lese....... ich will miiiiit 
Ach, was macht man nicht alles für 'ne gute Freundin.......

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass

Caroka


----------



## trekkinger (7. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka: Wil mich nur nachher nicht wieder als Sklaventreiber bezeichnen lassen. Daher heute ein etwas langsamerer Start.


Ich hab das gestern nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das gestern nicht ernst gemeint.


Meinte auch weniger dich. Das hör ich öfter.    Lies mal ein paar Posts weiter vorn.

@caroka: Da hast du richtig was verpasst! Das wirst du dir nie verzeihen können!  

Wie ihr seht, sind wir zumindest wieder zurück. Sind allerdings erst kurz nach 9 Uhr wieder in Hofheim gewesen. Haben das Licht halt voll ausgekostet.  28,74 km und 670 hm stehen auf der Uhr. Hoffe, es hat allen gefallen.
Wie eben schon den Anwesenden vor Ort mitgeteilt, kann ich nächsten Montag keine Tour anbieten. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein anderer ortskundiger Guide oder ich schaff es Ende nächster Woche noch mal. Danach bin ich auch erst mal zwei Wochen in Urlaub.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2006)

@schwarzer Kater + alle Teilnehmer an der heutigen Tour
war wieder mal superschön, die Führung und alle Teilnehmer konnten nicht besser sein!
Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste mal!

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2006)

Bin dann auch sicher Zuhause gelandet (40Watt Halogen sind einfach viel mehr sichtbarer Wald als ne kleine Notlicht-Led-Funzel wies letzte mal  )
und werde mich nach nem kleinen Snack dann ans Bilder hochladen machen.

Danke an den Guide und die netten Mitfahrer für die nette Tour 

Edit: so, die Bilder sind jetzt oben

Die Truppe...



...auf der Forstbikebahn



und im Trail


















nach dem Trail



und eine Panne hatten wir auch


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2006)

******************************mal wieder ich, ich muss mir glaub ich dann bald nen schlauch-o-mat in die bude hängen oder besser noch in den camelback packen. danke nochmal an satiz für den schlauch, ich hab meinen ersatz auf der tour gestern ja schon aufgebraucht. ansonsten gilt, nette leute, ne nette runde, die nicht zu anstrengend war nach gestern und hoffentlich findet sich ein guide, der katers job für die nächste woche übernehmen kann. wir haben nach der tour noch am treffpunkt den kohlehydratspeicher mit flüssigem gefüllt und ich für meinen teil bin jetzt ziemlich zufrieden und langsam dann auch müde.


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2006)

moin !

wieder mal ne schöne tour mit tollen leuten  
klasse die downhill-kurventechnik fotografiert   da können sich die kollegen von den bikemagazinen noch nen scheibchen abschneiden  

prinzipiell könnte ich ja den job vom kater übernehmen (ab gundelhard wie gestern, aber soweit dürftet ihr ja inzwischen alleine kommen, oder  ). nur kann ich das jetzt noch nicht definitiv sagen. eigentlich muß ich nämlich am montag abend mein lieblingsbike zu hibike zum reparaturtermin bringen. vielleicht kann ich das aber schon samstag erledigen ...


----------



## trekkinger (8. August 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> ******************************mal wieder ich, ich muss mir glaub ich dann bald nen schlauch-o-mat in die bude hängen oder besser noch in den camelback packen. danke nochmal an satiz für den schlauch, ich hab meinen ersatz auf der tour gestern ja schon aufgebraucht. ansonsten gilt, nette leute, ne nette runde, die nicht zu anstrengend war nach gestern und hoffentlich findet sich ein guide, der katers job für die nächste woche übernehmen kann. wir haben nach der tour noch am treffpunkt den kohlehydratspeicher mit flüssigem gefüllt und ich für meinen teil bin jetzt ziemlich zufrieden und langsam dann auch müde.


Nimm Latexschläuche. Muss man zwar vor jeder Tour nachpumpen weil sie die Luft nicht gut halten können, dafür sind sie weniger pannenanfällig. Ich fahre ja die gleichen Reifen wie Du . 


Da habe ich wohl auch was verpasst bei Eurer Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. August 2006)

> prinzipiell könnte ich ja den job vom kater übernehmen (ab gundelhard wie gestern, aber soweit dürftet ihr ja inzwischen alleine kommen, oder  ).



prima idee, du bist ja anscheinend auch recht firm in der gegend. der weg zur gundelhard ist ja nun wirklich keine herausforderung, den könnte ich sogar ansagen


----------



## SaTiZ (8. August 2006)

Gude,
schee wars, nette Leute und ne gute Strecke was will man mehr. 
Ach ja - und Danke fürs Warten 

Viele Grüße
SaTiZ


----------



## caroka (8. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka: Da hast du richtig was verpasst! Das wirst du dir nie verzeihen können!


Was für ein Wetter und was für'ne Truppe.......
Und diesmal hat der Kater wirklich nicht den Sklaventreiber raushängen lassen?
Ich habe wirklich was verpasst. 

Cu


----------



## arkonis (8. August 2006)

wie immer schöne Tour macht richtig Laune so in die Woche zu starten. Da haben die fehlenden was verpasst
Das wissefux schon mal angekündigt hat nächste Woche die Tour anzuführen ist echt cool  (hoffentlich klapts auch)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2006)

Ich hoffe ja das Ende dieser Woche auch noch was stattfindet, damit ich nochmal mitfahren kann. Nächsten Montag kann ich nicht mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2006)

@Crazy Racer
Ich werd mit Nils am Freitag morgen ne Tour machen, wenn Du willst sag bescheid

Gruss

Die Tour ist allerdings ab Hohemark und sollte daher nicht in diesem Forum stehen, Sorry

Hab ne Eintag ins LMB gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2963


----------



## SaTiZ (11. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,
der nächste Montag rückt näher. Damit es nicht vergessen wird hab ich mal einen Eintrag im LMB (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2977) gemacht.
Falls unsere Guides nicht können - wir finden schon einen Weg, ich bin ja auch öfters in der Gegend unterwegs. An den Aufstiegen würde Euch dann halt immer vorschicken und von hinten Eure Uphill-Technik bewerten 
Sascha


----------



## Maggo (11. August 2006)

ich bin dabei. falls sich kein richtig erfahrener guide findet, ergänzen wir uns dann in der truppe. 
@satiz: ich pack, wenn ich dran denke heute noch den schlauch ein, bitte dran erinnern;-)


----------



## caroka (11. August 2006)

OK, bin auch dabei. 
@Matthias
Kommst Du auch, dann haben wir auf jeden Fall schon mal einen der sich gut auskennt. 
@Fux
Das soll nicht heißen, dass Du Dich, so mir nichts dir nichts, ausklinken kannst. 
@Crazy-Racer
warst Du das mit Deinem Kumpel die Woche? Ganz schön fleißig....


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2006)

Hab mich auch gerade eingetragen.
Der Herr Fuchs hat am Mi. gesagt das er eigentlich die Tour anbieten wollte,
dann geh ich mal davon aus das er auch dabei sein wird. Zumindest ab Gundelhard und der Wissefuchs kennt sich glaub ich auch ganz gut aus.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (11. August 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> @satiz: ich pack, wenn ich dran denke heute noch den schlauch ein, bitte dran erinnern;-)


Ich hab shon einen neuen, ich schleppe aber auch gerne 2 mit mir rum, wir werden schon noch genug Schläuche brauchen


----------



## arkonis (11. August 2006)

bin auch dabei, notfalls geht es auch ohne Guide, bin gestern Morgen mit Maggo mal die Hofheimer Strecke abgefahren und wir haben dabei alle und einige unbekannte Trails und Wege gefunden.


----------



## Matthias (11. August 2006)

hab mich mal wieder eingetragen zum Heimspiel / zur Entspannungsrunde, kann auch guiden - bei Bedarf.


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2006)

ihr seid ja ganz schön ungeduldig  

ich werde morgen versuchen, mein bike schon früher als geplant bei hibike loszuwerden. wenn das klappt, steht der tour am montag höchstens noch schlechtes wetter im weg ...

würde mich wieder an der gundelhard einklinken und wollte dann wie folgt guiden :

locker auf forstwegen nach fischbach, via rettershof zum naturfreundehaus billtalhöhe. dann wirds trailig über den eichkopf (mit nettem schnellem downhill), richtung atzelberg, rossert. diverse downhillmöglichkeiten vom rossert (etwas anspruchsvoller und steiler), je nach zeit richtung fischbach oder eppstein. rückweg entweder über gimbi oder irgendwie am staufen ...

melde mich morgen nochmal, wenn ich mein bike losgeworden bin ...


----------



## caroka (11. August 2006)

Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich mal wieder eingetragen zum Heimspiel / zur Entspannungsrunde, kann auch guiden - bei Bedarf.


Ich weiß auch so, dass das fahrtechnisch und konditionell keine Herausforderung für Dich ist.  
Umso schöner, dass Du trotzdem mitkommst. 
Macht Spass mit uns zu fahren, oder? 
Freu' mich auf Dich, Du Kilometerschrupper, Du.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2006)

@ caroka: ja das waren mein Kumpel (der der am letzten Montag gestreikt hat) und ich. Wir waren beim Meisterturm und dann am Flughafen die Flugzeuge beim Starten knipsen (sehr spannend...aber mal ne erfahrung wert wie laut die Teile sind wenn sie einem über die Köpfe fliegen)





war ne schöne, gediegene, flache Tour 
Nächsten Montag bin ich nicht dabei, wird zu spät da ich wieder arbeiten muss


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2006)

@SaTiZ
Du hast die Tourendauer 2-3 Std. angegeben. Nun ist das Jahr ja schon so weit fortgeschrtitten das die Tage immer kürzer werden. 
18:30 + 3 = 21:30 letzten Montag wars da schon ziemlich dunkel.
Sollen wir ne Lampe mitbringen?  

Gruss


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2006)

so leute, mein bike bin ich soeben losgeworden  
bin also am montag dabei ...


----------



## missmarple (12. August 2006)

Hmmm, Montag gibt bei mir leider wieder nix - hab erst um 1845 Feierabend...    Und das, obwohl meine HR-Bremse jetzt endlich auch wieder einen Druckpunkt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (14. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @SaTiZ
> Du hast die Tourendauer 2-3 Std. angegeben. Nun ist das Jahr ja schon so weit fortgeschrtitten das die Tage immer kürzer werden.
> 18:30 + 3 = 21:30 letzten Montag wars da schon ziemlich dunkel.
> Sollen wir ne Lampe mitbringen?
> Gruss


Wie, ist Dein Fahrrad nicht StvZO zugelassen?  
Spätestens für die Rückfahrt bräuchtest Du doch sowieso Licht , oder kommst Du mit dem Auto?


----------



## arkonis (14. August 2006)

Licht? auf jeden Fall das brauchen wir schon, diesmal wird es dunkel  
aber wir könnten auch gegen den lauf der Sonne ankämpfen d.h. jeden Woche etwas schneller fahren 

Preisfrage: wann geht heute die Sonne unter


----------



## SaTiZ (14. August 2006)

Hmmm, dann müssten wir aber auch noch gegen den Sonnenverlauf fahren, wenn wir in die falsche Richtung fahren wird es noch schneller Dunkel 

Wetter für Hofheim:

WETTER  	 	
Höchsttemperatur 		 20 °C
Tiefsttemperatur 		 10°  (8°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 17 / 37 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 SW

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		3 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		06:13  
Sonnenuntergang 		20:46  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		1 - 3 l/qm  
Risiko 		70 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		64 %


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2006)

wetter.de sagt 20:46 das bleibt dann auf jedenfall bis 21:15 fahrbar. ich werde also meinen brenner zuhause lassen und lediglich ein kleines positionslich mitbringen. ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## lokalhorst (14. August 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> wetter.de sagt 20:46 das bleibt dann auf jedenfall bis 21:15 fahrbar. ich werde also meinen brenner zuhause lassen und lediglich ein kleines positionslich mitbringen. ich hoffe das reicht.



ich habe micht mal wieder ausgetragen! Das wird heute nix.

Schade
der Horst


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, ist Dein Fahrrad nicht StvZO zugelassen?
> Spätestens für die Rückfahrt bräuchtest Du doch sowieso Licht , oder kommst Du mit dem Auto?


ich kom mit dem Auto, Licht nehm ich heute noch nicht mit. vielleicht wirds dann ja ne schaurig dunkle Ausfahrt  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (14. August 2006)

Hatte mich für heute eingetragen..... weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Ggf. fahre ich aber auch zur Gundelhard und warte auf Euch .... ist von Kelkheim schneller zu erreichen.


----------



## arkonis (14. August 2006)

vielleicht werden es bei mir 5 Min später...


----------



## T. J. (14. August 2006)

Hab' mich zwar kurzfristig eingetragen, aber angesichts der massiven Regenfront Abstand genommen...  

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2006)

erst mal ein herzliches dankeschön an alle  
ohne euch wäre ich doch glatt zu hause faul vorm fernseher gesessen  
so ein gruppenzwang ist schon ganz gut, vor allem wenn man sich als guide angeboten hat  

noch ein spezielles lob an die freundin vom dr. faust    einfach toll, wie sie die trails bei diesen bedingungen gemeistert hat.
bin extra mal den ersten downhill vom eichkopf hinter ihr gefahren und muß sagen : sehr gute linienwahl im downhill  
mit meiner freundin hätte ich solche trails nicht fahren dürfen  , deshalb habe ich zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder nachgefragt und hoffentlich nicht zu viel genervt  

wie wir ja alle gemerkt haben : ohne funzel geht´s demnächst leider nicht mehr. also wer noch keine hat, sollte sich zumindest mal "positionslichter" für vorne und hinten besorgen. wer noch was sehen will, kommt im wald nicht um ne sigma mirage herum ...

seid ihr alle gut heimgekommen ?


----------



## arkonis (14. August 2006)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr... erstmal aufwärmen  das nächste mal nehme ich ein Langes Oberteil mit  
genau das Licht haben wir von Gundelhart aus nach Hofheim wirklich gebraucht. 
danke an fux, fürs vorsichtige fahren und alles. Bei Regen fahren ist gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2006)

Trotz des schlechten Wetters wars schön, Lob an den Guide.
Verneigung vor Dr. Fausts Freundin, Du warst richtig tapfer!
Meine Frau hätte nicht mehr mít mir gesprochen, mindstens eine Woche lang.
Gruss


----------



## SaTiZ (15. August 2006)

Morgen,
hmmm Mist das ich es nicht mehr geschafft habe, bin aber leider erst gegen 20:00 Uhr aus der Firma rausgekommen...  
Gruß
SaTiZ


----------



## Bergwelle (15. August 2006)

Ich fand die Tour gestern auch viel schöner als das Fernsehprogramm. Die Kleidung hat gestern noch der Lavamat gereinigt aber fürs Fahrrad suche ich noch eine Putzhilfe  

@Fux: Freue mich schon auf die nächste geführte Tour mit Beleuchtung.  

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2006)

auch von mir nochmal herzlichen dank an die guides. leider hat mein lavamat neulich den geist aufgegeben und wartet auf die reparatur....

...nochmal großen respekt an fausts begleitung, du hast dich echt seeeehr gut geschlagen, zuhause stand auf meinem tacho irgendwas mit 45km (inkl an und abfahrt) und doch noch 830hm. das nächste mal dann mit lampe.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2006)

Hab ganz vergessen dem Matthias zu danken der uns in der Dunkelheit wohlbehalten zurück zum Marktplatz geführt hat.   Besten Dank Matthias

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. August 2006)

Schade, dass ich aussteigen musste aber meiner Grossen geht's wirklich nicht gut. 
Und für's nächste Mal also Licht, OK.

Freu mich auf Euch


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2006)

Hab im Afterwork Biken mal nen Vorschlag für nen kurzurlaub im Herbst reingestellt.
Ihr seid natürlich auch angesprochen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2924850#post2924850

Gruss   
Uwe


----------



## arkonis (16. August 2006)

wer hat Zeit und Lust noch einmal vor Montag eine Fahrt zu unternehmen? Wetter soll auch besser werden  
Umfang  je nachdem so 50 km und 1000 hm.


----------



## caroka (16. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat Zeit und Lust noch einmal vor Montag eine Fahrt zu unternehmen? Wetter soll auch besser werden
> Umfang  je nachdem so 50 km und 1000 hm.


Ich hätte Lust und da ich jetzt 6 Tage Keine Verpflichtungen habe, sprich Urlaub, bin ich zeitlich ziemlich ungebunden. 

Greetz 

Caroka


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat Zeit und Lust noch einmal vor Montag eine Fahrt zu unternehmen? Wetter soll auch besser werden
> Umfang  je nachdem so 50 km und 1000 hm.



Freitag, Freitag, Freitag, Freitag  dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2006)

bei mir wirds leider nicht mehr vor montag klappen.


----------



## SaTiZ (17. August 2006)

Am Freitag könnte es bei mir klappen, leider klappt es am Montag nicht - der Bürgermeisterwahlkampf ruft


----------



## arkonis (17. August 2006)

zu welcher Tageszeit vormittag oder nachmittag?


----------



## caroka (17. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> zu welcher Tageszeit vormittag oder nachmittag?


Ich denke 17:00 Uhr ist ganz gut, dann können auch die mit, die Freitags früher Feierabend haben. 
@SaTiZ
geht das bei Dir?
Am WE ist bei mir auch OK.
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. August 2006)

Tach auch zusammen,
bin wieder online  .
Geht morgen gleich wieder was um 17:00 Uhr ? Wäre schön, da ich einigermaßen "ausgehungert" bin, da ich in den 2 Wo nur 2x so fahren konnte, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte  . (Wg. der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, da ich morgen noch Urlaub habe)
cu Carsten


----------



## SaTiZ (17. August 2006)

17:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Mit meiner 40 Stunden Woche hab ich auch Freitags nen vollen Tag.
18:30 Uhr wäre ne klasse Zeit, ansonnsten würde ich irgendie und irgendwo nach kommen.
Am WE will ich am Sonntag fahren. Sonntags hab ich nur bis 13:00 Uhr Lehrgang und könnte bei mir so gegen 14:30 Uhr los.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. August 2006)

Gegen 18:30 Uhr hätte ich auch nix (wollte eh mal meine selfmade-Lampen ausprobieren).


----------



## caroka (17. August 2006)

OK, 17:30 ist für mich auch gut. Wer guided und macht lmb- Eintrag?
Muss essen......


----------



## SaTiZ (17. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> OK, 17:30 ist für mich auch gut. Wer guided und macht lmb- Eintrag?
> Muss essen......


Caro 18:30 Uhr war gesagt


----------



## caroka (17. August 2006)

Ja, ja, meinte ich auch. Mein Magen hat mich abgelenkt.  18:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (17. August 2006)

LMB ist erstellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3015
Ne Strecke finden wir schon


----------



## arkonis (17. August 2006)

mit blick aus dem Fenster morgen wird es wieder warm und sonnig schön  
ok 18.30, etwas spät, aber mit licht geht es schon 
warten noch mal ab was Lucafabian sagt.
übrigens, ab Montag gibt es beim Aldi Bike Klamotten, die Unterwäsche soll gut sein


----------



## caroka (17. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> mit blick aus dem Fenster morgen wird es wieder warm und sonnig schön
> ok 18.30, etwas spät, aber mit licht geht es schon
> warten noch mal ab was Lucafabian sagt.
> übrigens, ab Montag gibt es beim Aldi Bike Klamotten, die Unterwäsche soll gut sein


Männer die Einkauftips geben.
@SaTiZ
Wir werden wieder einen Weg finden


----------



## SaTiZ (17. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @SaTiZ
> Wir werden wieder einen Weg finden


Denke ich auch, hab ja jetzt gute Karten 

Ach ja: Am Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden Fall, und werde so gegen 15:15 am Bahaii Tempel sein. Wenn jemand mit will lege ich auch dazu noch einen LMB-Eintrag an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2006)

Freitag 18:30 hört sich sehr sehr gut an  dann kann ich auch endlich mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2006)

freitag kann ich nicht garantieren, wenn ich nicht zur verabredeten uhrzeit da bin, bitte ohne mich fahren. montag fällt flach, ich muss endlich mal wieder zum haareschneiden.

ich hätte noch den sonntag früh(gerne auch sehr früh) anzubieten, falls es hier frühaufsteher gibt......


----------



## arkonis (17. August 2006)

dann kann ja nicht mehr schief gehen 
die Karten brauchen wir bestimmt, abends ist es dunkel und dann ist die Orientierung im Wald schwieriger
ich seh mal nach vielleicht finde ich noch einen Kompass aus alten Zeiten
hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234360
ist der Aldi-Treath, da gibts einen ganzen Sack voll Männer mit Einkaufstipps


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann ja nicht mehr schief gehen
> die Karten brauchen wir bestimmt, abends ist es dunkel und dann ist die Orientierung im Wald schwieriger
> ich seh mal nach vielleicht finde ich noch einen Kompass aus alten Zeiten
> ...


Keine Bange, a bisserl kenn ich mich zw. Hofheim und Eppstein aus; außerdem habe ich meine Karten als jpg dabei  . Batterie ist schon aufgeladen .
cu Carsten


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2006)

Bin eben gerade zurückgekommen...puh. Wieder mal im Tiefflug über die Autobahn zurück 
Ich bin natürlich am Freitag dabei, werd auch ne Selstbaulampe mitbringen.
Mal schauen wer die hellste hat   

Bis morgen, bin jetzt reif fürs Bett. Vielleicht doch noch mal schnell beim AW schauen  

Gruss


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen wer die hellste hat



Na, auf die Lampe bin ich jetzt aber gespannt!  

Hoffe, dass die mit ihrer Wettervorhersage noch recht haben und die Sonne den Regen bald vertreibt. Wie regenfest seid ihr denn? Sollte das Wetter es mir erlauben nicht schon am Treffpunkt völlig durchnäßt zu sein, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2006)

Mein Favorit  ist MTK Cube

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/274745

Gruss


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2006)

Hoffentlich wird SaTiZ nicht zu einem vermeintlichen Waldbrand von uns weggeholt, den wir mit unseren Lampen simulieren...


----------



## SaTiZ (18. August 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das Wetter es mir erlauben nicht schon am Treffpunkt völlig durchnäßt zu sein, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen!


Wir würden uns freuen  
Laut Wetter.com soll es nur Vormittags regnen, hoffen wir mal das Beste



			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird SaTiZ nicht zu einem vermeintlichen Waldbrand von uns weggeholt, den wir mit unseren Lampen simulieren


Keine Angst, ich bin nur in Wicker aktiv und nicht im Vordertaunus, also nicht durch unsere Weinberge fahren


----------



## Cube_Taunus (18. August 2006)

Fährt auch jemand am Wochenende (Sonntag)? In der Woche schaffe ich es einfach nicht.


----------



## SaTiZ (18. August 2006)

Ein paar wollten Sonntag Vormittag fahren, ich fahre Sonntag Nachmittag


----------



## Maggo (18. August 2006)

> ich hätte noch den sonntag früh(gerne auch sehr früh) anzubieten, falls es hier frühaufsteher gibt......



geplant hab ich eigentlich ne hochtaunusrunde, ich warte noch auf die ein oder andere regung und lasse mich gerne auch auf den vordertaunus ein.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2006)

@Maggo bzw. SaTiZ:
evtl. wär ich dabei, ein Bekannter will mit mir am WE fahren. Wir würden dann gemeinsam kommen, muß das aber erst nochmal absprechen.
Ob Morgens oder Nachmittags wird sich dann zeigen

Gruss


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2006)

Mit Sonntag hängt davon ab wann und wo es losgeht, wenn jetzt jemand 8Uhr Hofheim schreit muss ich passen  ich fahre am We nicht auch noch im dunkeln hier weg


----------



## SaTiZ (18. August 2006)

Heute klappts bei mir dann doch nicht - bin noch schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. August 2006)

> Heute klappts bei mir dann doch nicht - bin noch schaffen



Schade, du hast soeben die mit abstand ereignisreichste tour verpasst. ich lass mal fakten sprechen. auf dem tacho stehen inkl. an und abfahrt:
34,30km, 600hm, schnitt 15,3km/h  fahrzeit 2:14 und effektive unterwegs zeit war 3,5std


----------



## SaTiZ (18. August 2006)

hört sich gut an. Naja ich hab halt erst am 1.8. den Job gewechselt und bin jetzt in einem neu gergründetem Unternehmen. Da ist noch viel zu tun...
Am Sonntag fahr ich aber


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2006)

Wir waren heute zwar lang unterwegs und sind verhältnismäßig wenig gefahren. Es war aber gerade derum so schön, besonders die Trails im Dunkeln haben richtig viel Spaß gemacht und erst die Pausen  . Beim nächsten mal sollten wir, vor der Tour, Grill und Bier unterwegs deponieren.
Einziges Mangel heute: Die Trails sahen auf den ersten Blick trocken aus, unter der trocknen Schicht waren sie aber doch noch schmierig und schlammig. Das hat uns einen Bremshebel gekostet.  

Danke an den Ersatztguide.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2006)

genau im Dunkeln zu fahren, mit einer Beleuchtung die jedem Trucker die Tränen in die Augen zieht haben wir es ganz gut hinbekommen ich hoffe die Sache mit dem Bremshebel ist nicht ganz so ärgerlich  
Am Sonntag komme ich vielleicht auch mit, bin aber Jungsportler also mit frühen Aufstehen happert es ein wenig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2006)

Bin auch vor ca. 15mins zuhause eingetrudelt, bei mir stehen 42,4km mit 860hm in2:44 Fahrzeit auf der Uhr. Zuhause weg gefahren bin ich um vierte vor 18Uhr 
War ne lange, kurze, schöne Tour 
Morgen, bzw nach dem schlafen wird das Bike gepflegt und die Beine hoch gelegt  und Sonntag gehts weiter. Wie siehts bei euch mit der Startzeit aus? 8uhr ist bei mir nicht; gemütlich zwischen 9-10uhr frühstücken und dann los wäre machbar, also Start nicht vor 11 wenn das für euch ok ist?!

Ausgewählte Bilder kommen gleich


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. August 2006)

So,
ferdisch geduscht, den Mineralhaushalt wieder aufgefüllt und die paar Wunden beleckt.
Irgendwas lief heute ab und zu "schief"; ob's am ersten Einsatz von Klickies lag oder an meinem Hirn, welches diesen Umstand nur zeitweise beim Anhalten berücksichtigte  ???. (am mildesten war noch die Dornenhecke , bei der ich nicht wußte, ob ich wirklich aufstehen wollte, da das Abstützen mit der Hand weitere Akkupunkturen zur Folge hatte).
Immerhin hat das Lampen-Geweih beim ersten Einsatz funktioniert und auch bei stärkeren Seitwärtsbewegungen gehalten  . 
Bier und Grill-Utensilien stecken wir Crazy-Racer nächste mal in den Rucksack (wer 2,5kg Akku tragen kann, hat auch noch a bisserl Platz für diese Kleinigkeiten; vom Tempo/Steigung her schafft er das allemal).
Aber es hat großen Spaß im Dunkeln gemacht. Den anderen hoffe ich auch, auch wenn ich Euch als Ersatzguide ab und zu (von hinten) wieder zurückpfeifen mußte   .
cu Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (19. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ausgewählte Bilder kommen gleich


Mach da nix falsches, Du könntest übermüdet sein...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2006)

übermüdet? nur weil ich seit 5 Uhr auf den Beinen bin und schon 9std gearbeitet habe?! Wieso das denn 
Habe deine Stürze ja nicht drauf, muss mir mal so nen Cam-pack für den Schultergurt besorgen, damit die Cam immer griffbereit ist 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder
die Truppe und ein "Genießer" den wir unterwegs verloren haben 


die Truppe 






zwei der Stürzenden bevor sie stürzen auf einem miesen Trail






nach den Sturz; das Bild mit dem Schieben habe ich extra nicht gepostet 



auch den Mann im Hintergrund beachten



mal wieder der steile Serpentienen Trail












wegen dem Knie nicht wundern, das war heute seine erste Clickitour 



man beachte den Gesichtsausdruck im Verhältnis zum Schaden



der Blitz der Cam war aus




und jetzt geh ich pennen


----------



## arkonis (19. August 2006)

die Fotostory vom Lucafabian, voll gemein   
bist du vom Bahnhof gut weggekommen  crazy-racer  
morgen sieht es wohl eher schlecht aus das wetter hält sich nicht am Sommer


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2006)

Eigentlich sieht die Prognose für morgen gar nicht so schlecht aus. 
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2919x3-d2.html

zur Fotostory: Das eigentliche Highlightbild mit dem Abstieg fehlt ja zum Glück  

Falls Ihr morgen Mittag fahrt schreibt doch mal was, für morgens hab ich Hausarrest bekommen.  
@SaTiZ: Wann willst Du denn fahren?


----------



## Cube_Taunus (19. August 2006)

Eure Tourenbeschreibungen und Bilder lassen ja schlimmes ahnen - würde aber trotzdem gerne mal mitfahren. War nicht mal von Sonntag 15h am Bahai Tempel die Rede? Meine Wetter-Site sagt morgens Schauer und Nachmittags leichter Regen - tolle Alternativen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2006)

Mir würden klare Worte wann und wo morgen die Tour startet (falls überhaupt) auch gefallen 

@ arkonis: bin in einem Stück und ohne Partverluste aus dem "Getto" raus gekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2006)

Also was ist jetzt, wenn wir alle nur schauen wird morgen nicht gefahren.
Was haltet Ihr von einer Tour ab 15:00 auf den Feldberg dann Altkönig und zurück.
Da könnte ich auch mal Guiden. Wenn Ihr aber von Hofheim loswollt wäre das für mich auch O.K.
Gruss vom Lucafabian

@Arachne: da brauchst Du aber Federweg!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2006)

ach ja hab vergessen zu schreiben ab Hohmark, was natürlich eigentlich nicht hierhingehöhrt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2006)

das sind doch mal klare Worte, wo ist die Hohemark 
vllt haben ja andere noch Wünsche Fragen oder Anregungen  
Freiwillige vor...


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @Arachne: da brauchst Du aber Federweg!


Ich würde Dir ja gerne zeigen, dass ich auch ohne fallen kann.   Fahre morgen (zu) Früh jedoch bei der Streckenbesichtigung zum Biebergrund Bike Marathon mit und werde am Nachmittag im Koma liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. August 2006)

sssshhhhit, 

ich hab leider wie gesagt morgen mittag schon ne verpflichtung, sonst wär ich zu gerne dabei. ich muss meine fahrt leider auf die frühen morgenstunden legen und das wo ich jetzt grad richtig schön standgas hab. mal schaun wie das wird. ich wünsch euch viel spaß.

@lucafabian: mittwoch wird bei mir leider wieder nix, die nächste woche ist jetzt schon zum reihern, obwohl sie noch gar nicht angefangen hat.....


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

Schlaft Ihr noch alle?
@ lucafabian
meinste nicht Hohemark ist ein bischen weit. Crazy-Racer kommt mim Rad aus Idstein.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

Er hat am Freitag den Hochtaunus ins Spiel gebracht!

Vieeleicht kommt der MTK-Cube auch mit, der hat nen dicken Gepäckträger am Auto. Für mind. 3 Räder. Also was wäre dann mit Dir?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

Dann überlege ich mir noch, ob ich mit dem Auto anreise oder mit dem Rad  und bete das meine Gabel sich nicht wieder verabschiedet. .......denn ich kenn' Deine Abfahrten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2006)

Hohe Mark ist wirklich ein gutes Stückchen von mir aus, da bin ich ja fertig bevor ich da bin   Wäre denn sonst ein Treffpunkt für euch auch ok? Irgendwas was man in unter einer std erreichen kann  
Wenn ich ab hier irgendwo mit dem Auto mitgenommen werde ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## arkonis (20. August 2006)

Mmorgen,
was ist hier los?
Hohemark ist doch bei Königstein, da fährt von Höchst die Bimmelbahn hin, in 20 Min 
geh erstmal zum Bäcker.......bis gleich


----------



## Cube_Taunus (20. August 2006)

Hi, nehmt ihr auch nicht so Superbiker mit? 
@ Crazy-Racer Falls ja, kann ich ab Ehlhalten (oder auch Lenzhahn) eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

Hab mit Caroke jetzt besprochen das wir uns um 15:30 am Fuchtanz treffen. Wer zur Hohemark kommt sollte um 14:45 abfahrbereitsein. 

D.h. Optimal wäre dann bei uns Geschwätzigen Bikern 14:30 Treffpunkt Hohemark


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

ganz schön chaotisch :lol......der Zeitdruck.....

OK, ich komme mit dem Bike und habe einen Lmb Eintrag gemacht. Ich bin um 15:30 am Fuchstanz. 

Ich könnte ortsunkundige auch am Kelkheimer Bhf abholen..... 
So ich bin jetzt nur noch über Handy erreichbar (siehe lmb)
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

Cube_Taunus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, nehmt ihr auch nicht so Superbiker mit?
> @ Crazy-Racer Falls ja, kann ich ab Ehlhalten (oder auch Lenzhahn) eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.



Na klar, wir nehmen rücksicht.

Trag Dich ein. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3023

Treffpunkt Hohemark ist wie immer an der Taunusclubhinweistafel um 14:30Uhr

Bitte gebt bekannt an welchen Treffpunkt Ihr kommt, sonst wirds mit dem warten schwierig


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, wir nehmen rücksicht.
> 
> Trag Dich ein. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3023
> 
> Treffpunkt Hohemark ist wie immer an der Taunusclubhinweistafel um 14:30Uhr


 
Hier läuft was schief. Ich komme mit dem Rad zum Fuchstanz aus einer anderen Richtung. Wollte über Rote Mühle vllt noch den ein oder anderen aufsammeln und dann am Fuchstanz 15:30 auf die andere Gruppe treffen.


----------



## Cube_Taunus (20. August 2006)

Joo, angemeldet. Komme zum Fuchstanz. Wenn ihr da jemand suchend rumstehen seht, sprecht mich bitte an  
Cu


----------



## arkonis (20. August 2006)

ist mir heute etwas stressig  
viel spaß noch


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Hier läuft was schief. Ich komme mit dem Rad zum Fuchstanz aus einer anderen Richtung. Wollte über Rote Mühle vllt noch den ein oder anderen aufsammeln und dann am Fuchstanz 15:30 auf die andere Gruppe treffen.


Passt schon alles Caro, nicht nervös werden  , wir brauchen ja ne knappe Stunde bis wir von der Hohemark zum Fuchstanz gefahren sind. SaTiZ will übrigens auch mit und sich noch mal bei Dir melden. Er hat gesagt er kommt direkt zum Fuchstanz.

Gruss


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2006)

Ok, eben nochmal den Routenplaner bemüht, Rote Mühle finde ich und es sieht auch nicht soo super weit aus. Wann soll ich denn an der Roten Mühle sein?

@ Cube_Taunus: danke für das Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

14:00 an der roten Mühle
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3023


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, eben nochmal den Routenplaner bemüht, Rote Mühle finde ich und es sieht auch nicht soo super weit aus. Wann soll ich denn an der Roten Mühle sein?
> 
> @ Cube_Taunus: danke für das Angebot.


14:00 Uhr. Wird bestimmt knapp, oder?


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2006)

ganz schön chaotisch hier  
euch fehlt anscheinend der sklaventreiber   , aber der hat sich jetzt für 2 wochen ins flachland nach holland abgeseilt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2006)

verdammt knapp, ich fahre ca. ne std bis dahin 

ich lass mich bis zur Roten Mühle fahren


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön chaotisch hier
> euch fehlt anscheinend der sklaventreiber   , aber der hat sich jetzt für 2 wochen ins flachland nach holland abgeseilt


Mach Dich nur lustig über uns. Wir schaffen das auch ohne Sklaventreiber. Wir haben nur ein bisserl lang geschlafen. 
Kommst Du auch mit?


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2006)

ich hab meine ration für heute leider schon hinter mir, bock zu kommen hätte ich schon, nur leider mangelt es an zeit. ich wünsch euch viel spass, ne gute koordination beim zusammentreffen und wenigstens von oben ne trockene witterung.


----------



## Cube_Taunus (20. August 2006)

Fährt auch jemand aus Richtung Eppstein zum Fuchstanz? 
@ Crazy-Racer - rast du gerade zur Roten Mühle oder fährst du zum Fuchstanz?


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2006)

ich habe auch fertig für heute, zumindest bikemäßig  

sind schon früh ne schöne tour via rotes kreuz, zacken und limestrail nach ehlhalten gefahren.
danke an kater für die führung zum limestrail


----------



## caroka (20. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch fertig für heute, zumindest bikemäßig
> 
> sind schon früh ne schöne tour via rotes kreuz, zacken und limestrail nach ehlhalten gefahren.
> danke an kater für die führung zum limestrail


Ich habe jetzt auch fertig .
Irgentwie hatte ich heute das Gefühl als wäre ich schon auf Winterkonditionsniveau.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt auch fertig .
> Irgentwie hatte ich heute das Gefühl als wäre ich schon auf Winterkonditionsniveau.



Ich hab auch fertig

Schöne Tour..

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2006)

Bin dann auch endlich, gegen 20:30, Zuhause gelandet 
bin über Königstein heim gefahren und hab den Atzelberg noch mitgenommen..
die Uhr zeigt jetzt ~53km mit guten 1400hm. Find ich schon ok



Ein lob an Anke das sie sich aufgerafft hat  nächste mal kannste ja en Stückchen weiter mitfahren. 
War ne schöne Tour mit schönen Trails (Feldberg, Altkönig und Atzelberg <-- hier auch die ein oder andere möglichkeit die Schwerkraft zu überwinden )
Am nächsten WE gerne wieder was (Sonntags früh bis früh Abend passt immer gut)

danke nochmal an Luca fürs lokalisieren und die Hilfestellungen beim beseitigen der lästigen Knarrgeräuche


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2006)

Schade, es ging heute bei mir leider nicht, da ich meinem Sohn ne Sache versprochen hatte, die im Urlaub nie geklappt hat. 
Das Wetter war ja super und die Strecke bestimmt auch  .

Wenns Wetter mitspielt, möchte ich morgen nach Feierabend (ab ca. 18:00 Uhr) ne Runde drehen; bin mir aber noch nicht klar, ob ne Runde um den Flughafen (ca. 45 km) oder um Staufen und Judenkopf (ca. 30 km) oder über Feldwege zw. Kelkheim und Liederbach nach Schneidhain und dann im Wald nach Ruppsch-Atzelberg/Rossert/Staufen und zurück. Schaun mer mal.
cu


----------



## arkonis (20. August 2006)

für morgen können wir ja wieder was einstellen, oder habt ihr euch heute schon ausgepowert 
wer macht den Guide ? freiwillige vor


----------



## T. J. (20. August 2006)

Möglicherweise ist mein Bremshebel morgen auch schon wieder heile. Hab' ja nur ein Bike  

Gruß,
t.J.


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2006)

Lust hätte ich morgen (eigentlich heute) auch wieder eine Tour zu drehen. Allerdings habe ich mir heute meinen Umwerfer im Spessart geliefert.  Mir gehen langsam die Räder aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2006)

Sorry aber ich kann heute nicht

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (21. August 2006)

Ich hab heut mal wieder Spätdienst - irgendwas läuft da falsch...  
Hoffentlich ist mein September-Dienstplan mit den Hofheimer Runden kompatibler!


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2006)

So, habe mein Leih-Ransom dabei. Heute Abend, 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen?


----------



## SaTiZ (21. August 2006)

Servus,
ich kann heute nicht, wie bereits geschrieben. Gestern war ichz doch etwas müder als ich dachte, jeden Tag um 6 Uhr aufstehen schlaucht dann doch etwas nach 3 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. August 2006)

vielleicht ein anderer Tag heute ist es bei mir auch schlecht


----------



## T. J. (21. August 2006)

Wär mir heute auch nicht so recht. Hab' noch keine Zeit gehabt, mein Bike zu reparieren. Gerade mal für 50 Eier Ersatzhebel und Service-Kit besorgt.
lg t.J.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn's heute noch was wird (kommt eine Regenfront aus Westen lt. Wetterradar), dann werde ich es langsam angehen lassen und mal schauen, was der angekratze Oberschenkel und Knie beim Biken machen. Wird ggf. somit die 3. Variante (Feldwege - Rote Mühle - Schneidhain etc.) werden. Weiterhin kann es bei mir aber auch 18:15 oder so werden. Falls jemand fährt, nicht auf mich warten.
cu Carsten


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2006)

ist jemand da um am anderen Tag  zu fahren? also am Mittwoch oder am Freitag ginge bei mir, eventuell ginge auch Morgens. will endlich die neue Modekollektion by Aldi-Süd ausführen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2006)

Freitag würde passen - nach der Arbeit halt. So um 18:30 wie das letze mal, wieder mit voller Beleuchtung  hat doch einigen Spass gemacht. Wenn sich noch ein paar Leute finden.


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2006)

freitag achtzehndreissisch könnt klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. August 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe mein Leih-Ransom dabei. Heute Abend, 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen?


Es war tatsächlich ein Carbon-Scott-Ransom  (sabber)
@Arachne: 24,8 km, 1:50 Std/min netto, 620 hm, Ø-Steig.5%, max.20%.


----------



## SaTiZ (22. August 2006)

Ich probiere mal Freitag 18:30 Uhr da zu sein. Ich hoffe das mir mein Job diesmal keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann werde ich es langsam angehen lassen und mal schauen, ...


Nun weiß ich, was Du unter langsam verstehst... Solltest Du mal ankündigen schneller als "langsam" fahren zu wollen, leihe ich mir eine motorisierte Enduro! 
Vielen Dank für die Daten! 

Empfehlung an alle Anderen: MTK-Cube verhaften und verpflichten gestrige Strecke erneut zu führen. Sehr schöne Trails!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2006)

Der MTK-Cube kennt sich schon aus, da gibts gar nix zu meckern.
Diese Woche klappts bei mir wohl auch am Freitag nicht, ich mußte auf massives Drängen der Frau am Do und Fr freigeben. Konnte dafür aber den Sa rausschlagen.  
Morgen ist AW im Hochtaunus, da klappt bei mir. Bisher haben wir aber noch Probleme einen Guide rauszudeuten. Ich hoffe das ich ein paar Eurer Gesichter dort sehe.  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2006)

> MTK-Cube verhaften und verpflichten gestrige Strecke erneut zu führen. Sehr schöne Trails!



dann sach ich mal:"wie siehts bei dir aus? hast du lust und zeit?"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2006)

es wird hier doch noch ein paar mehr Leute geben die am Freitag Abend Lust auf ne kleine Tour haben 
@Luca: sag denen hier doch mal wie viel Spass das letzten Freitag gemacht hat  
wie es bei mir am Samstag aussieht weiß ich noch nicht genau, da ginge vermutlich Abends am besten.


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> es wird hier doch noch ein paar mehr Leute geben die am Freitag Abend Lust auf ne kleine Tour haben  ...


Ja, klar! Aber es ist doch gerade erst Dienstag.  Ich jedenfalls werde mir die Gelegenheit kaum entgehen lassen!


----------



## arkonis (22. August 2006)

gut das du kommst  
also ich bin auch dabei. dann sind wir schon vier eventuell fünf. Das kann sich schon sehen lassen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2006)

@all: Die Waldbeleuchtungstour Freitags darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen, auf keinen Fall, auf gar keinen Fall, da gibts überhaupt keine akzeptablen Grund....es sei denn die Frau... 

Ne wirklich mit dem richtigen Licht macht das richtig riesig Spaß, ich träum jetzt noch von der Tour und wenn Arachne seine Stadionbeleuchtug dabei hat können die anderen fast auf ihr Licht verzichten. Trails im dunklen mit den richtigen Leuten, da ist fast überhaupt garnicht mehr zu toppen.

Nochmal zusammefassend:      

Last Euch die Tour auf keinen Fall entgehen, und vor allen Dingen sofort nach der ankunft Zuhause hier im Forum ne Tourenbeschreibung abgeben. Ich sitze  Zuhause und warte auf die Beschreibung.

Vergesst den Grill und das Bier nicht 

Gruss vom Lucafabian

Änderung: 
Ich frag doch noch mal ob ich mit darf...........................................................................................................................................................................................................Hilfe meine Frau will mir nen Platten stechen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2006)

gut, die Edison ist dabei  dann reicht das kleine Licht zum Heimfahren 
das erst Dienstag (bald Mittwoch) ist, ist schon klar, aber das mit der Fahr am Sonntag war ja doch eher kaotisch und das muss ja nicht immer so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (22. August 2006)

Es ist und bleibt ein Elend! Freitag muss ich zwar - man glaubt's kaum - nicht arbeiten, dafür verweilt mein Bike zur Zeit mangels Bremsleistung im Lazarett... *einensmileymitsoooweitrunterhängendenmundwinkelngibt'sleidernicht*


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. August 2006)

@Arachne+Lucafabian.  für die Blumen.



			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @all: ....es sei denn die Frau...


 ... eben deshalb kann ich erst morgen abend sagen, ob's bei mir überhaupt Freitag oder erst am Montag klappt. Bei 3x Biken in der Woche sind auch 3 Abende für/mit Frau und Sohn hin und das ist nicht so einfach zu vermitteln (morgen steht auf jeden Fall AWB-Hohemark an; ich muß morgen mal prüfen, ob nicht meine Reifen schon "Schlitze" haben )

Aber wenn was geht, dann fahren wir die Tour vom Montag, da sind dann auch 3 mehr oder weniger lange Trails dabei, die Lucafabian noch nicht kennt  (heissmach).
cu Carsten


----------



## T. J. (22. August 2006)

Hallo @all,

für die Möchtegern-Freitags-Dämmerungs-Fahrer habe ich schon mal einen Eintrag fabriziert. Bremshebel geht wieder.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3045

Gruß
Jens


----------



## SaTiZ (23. August 2006)

Gude,
also ich hab mich mal angemeldet und hoffe das es klappt
sonnige Grüße
SaTiZ


----------



## arkonis (24. August 2006)

ich bin auch dabei (hab ja schon mehrfach gesagt) aber die Funktion zum Eintragen klappt nicht 
also bis Morgen in guter Laune und mit viel Licht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2006)

Weiß schon jemand ob und wann er Samstag kann?  
Ich bin morgen natürlich auch dabei und bin auch schon eingetragen.


----------



## Cube_Taunus (24. August 2006)

Hier meldet sich die reine Sonntagsfahrerin. Ich hab nur Sonntag Zeit. Hat jemand Lust auf eine schneckenschnelle   Tour am Sonntag?  
Hoffe zwar ohne Jetlag schneller als letzten Sonntag zu sein (fragt Crazy-Racer und Caroka - es war schrecklich   ) aber immer noch eher gemütlich.


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2006)

bei mir geht sehr wahrscheinlich einer der beiden tage am wochenende. bisher hatte ich den samstag ins auge gefasst wenn da aber keiner mehr ne ansage zu macht, würde ich auch den sonntag fahren. hat noch wer lust am we zu fahren? wenn ja wann?


----------



## arkonis (24. August 2006)

weil es am diesen Montag nicht geklappt halte ich mir den Sonntag frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias (24. August 2006)

Sonntag sieht auch von der Wettervorhersage her etwas besser aus als der morgige Freitag!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Uhrzeit wie wärs mit 11 Uhr?


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2006)

sonntag 11:00uhr iss ok. wo? türmchen?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2006)

wenns Frauchen erlaubt wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2006)

sonntag kann ich natürlich auch 
jemand Lust/Zeit zusätzlich Samstag abend auch ne Runde zu drehen? Luca?
aber wenn ihr alle Frauen habt die nicht Biken geht das wohl nicht das ihr das ganze We im Sattel verbringt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2006)

wenn ich Sa und So riskier ich nen Platten

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2006)

Naaa gut  dann halt "nur" morgen und Sonntag  freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias (24. August 2006)

Ich hab mal den passenden LMB Eintrag fabriziert.
Die Details können wir noch abstimmen.

cu
Matthias


----------



## SaTiZ (25. August 2006)

Bei mir klappts heute doch nicht. Wir stehen kurz vor dem ersten Launch von unserem ersten online Spiel. Da ist noch einiges zu tun...
SaTiZ


----------



## Cube_Taunus (25. August 2006)

Laut LMB wird am Sonntag "keiner" abgehängt - gilt das auch für "keine"?  
Dann würd ich mal versuchen, am Sonntag früh ( ich finde, das ist früh für Sonntag  ) in Hofheim zu sein.  Im worst case bieg ich halt wieder früher ab


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2006)

weder eine noch einer werden abgehängt. das wäre ja gegen den sinn einer gemeinsamen ausfahrt. also: aufraffen und für deine verhältnisse früh aufstehen und nach der tour noch was vom tag haben. hat auch vorteile oder?


----------



## arkonis (25. August 2006)

für keine natürlich auch ,findet nur keine erwähnung weil selbstverständlich 
11:00 ist noch spät eine CCF beginnt normal ab 9:00 (deshalb sind wir Sonntagsschläfer eine seltenheit auf einer CCF)


----------



## Matthias (25. August 2006)

Genau so ist es, wie es Maggo und Arkonis gesagt haben. 
@ Arkonis: Du meinst wohl CTF.
Wir machen keinen Streß - ist ja Sonntag.
Jeder und JEDE ist gerne willkommen!

Ach ja und hier die Kommas oder Kommata die ich gestern vergessen habe: ,,,


----------



## Matthias (25. August 2006)

OK, jetzt weiß ich auch wie das mit dem Doppelposting funktioniert.


----------



## arkonis (25. August 2006)

stimmt CTF =Country Touren Fahrt


----------



## caroka (25. August 2006)

Cube_Taunus schrieb:
			
		

> Laut LMB wird am Sonntag "keiner" abgehängt - gilt das auch für "keine"?
> Dann würd ich mal versuchen, am Sonntag früh ( ich finde, das ist früh für Sonntag  ) in Hofheim zu sein.  Im worst case bieg ich halt wieder früher ab


Ich hätte mich sowieso wegen Sonntag per pn bei Dir gemeldet. Schön, hat sich schon erledigt. Vllt kommt missmarple auch mit, wäre .
miiiiiissssmaaaaarple kommst Du auch mit? Bitte, bitte, bitte.

Falls Dein Rad noch repariert wird, treiben wir eben irgentwo eines auf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2006)

so, ich fahr gleich los - man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (25. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,
kann leider nicht, häng noch im Büro fest  . Am Sonntag mit 11:00 Uhr geht auch nicht, da zum Grillen um 12:00 Uhr eingeladen. Man sieht sich demnächst wieder. Euch viel Vergnügen.
cu Carsten


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2006)

sorry aber ich muss für heut abend absagen. gründe sind dieselben wie bei carsten. 

@missmarple: du weißt, dass ich dein erscheinen am  sonntag durchaus befürworten würde. jetzt sinds schon zwei bettler, vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere.


----------



## missmarple (25. August 2006)

@"bettler-fraktion": hach, Ihr seid ja soooooo......  Ich werd schon fast rot!  
Tja, den Hobel hab ich zwar wieder - die Testfahrt steht allerdings noch aus... - muss aber am Sonntag (wie soll's auch anders sein) ab 1000 Arbeiten!    Toll, jetzt schieb ich erst recht nen Hals auf den Dienst! *dafürgibt'skeinensmiley!*

Aber ein Lichtblick: im September hab ich relativ wenige Dienste, da ich Urlaub zur Prüfungsvorbereitung genommen hab - dann sollte eher mal wieder was gehen...


----------



## caroka (25. August 2006)

Bin zu Hause angekommen! Und ich hab' den Weg 1a gefunden, ich sag doch......wie meine Westentasche.
@ missmarple
Schade, aber dann sehen wir uns eben im September mal wieder auf dem Bike.


----------



## arkonis (26. August 2006)

schön das du gut angekommen bist, wir haben noch ein paar (gaaaanz freiwilige) Höhenmeter geschoben. 
aber ganz nette Tour  
schlafen....


----------



## Arachne (26. August 2006)

@caroka: Ich finde es auch schön, dass Du wohlbehalten Nachhause fandst! Es war ja doch schon ziemlich dunkel.

@arkonis: Deinem Bericht entnehme ich, dass ihr euren Zug noch bekommen habt. Gut so!  

@T.J.: Toll, dass Du uns so lange geführt hast! Crazy-Racer meinte auch schon, alleine fährt man um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr im Wald. Dabei macht das soooo viel Spaß!  

@MTK-Cube: T.J. versteht unter langsam auch nichts langsameres als Du! Mama, wo bin ich da hingeraten...  

@Lucafabian: Tja, da hast Du eine tolle Fahrt verpaßt!!!   Zuerst mal haben wir uns ein Stündchen locker bei einem Puls von 170 warmgefahren, um dann richtig Gas zu geben...  Am Ende hatte ich knapp 40km und über 1000hm bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von gut 15km/h.  Um halb zwölf waren wir wieder in Hofheim.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2006)

@Arachne: Das ist nicht Dein ernst, oder ?
40KM mit 1000hm und um 23:30 wieder zurück, ich muß mich gleich bei meiner Frau beschweren, werd die mal aus dem Bett raushohlen und ihr erzählen was ich verpasst hab.   

Habe meinen Freitag von Samstag auf Sonntag gelegt, somit sollte ich So dabei sein.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## T. J. (26. August 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Schön dass es trotz ein paar "Extrarunden" gefallen hat. Auch wenn manches für das "richtige" Gelände ausgelegte Equipment nicht ganz voll ausgereizt wurde.... 

@caroka: Trotz Westentasche... Hut ab für den Nachhauseweg!

@arachne: Weitere Erkenntnis: Nachts im Wald ist ganz anders. Jetzt weiß ich, wofür diese GPS-Dinger wirklich zu gebrauchen sind. 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Cube_Taunus (26. August 2006)

Bei Euren Tourenbeschreibungen kriege ich zwar schon wieder leichte Panikattacken  - aber ich werde mich Sonntag aufraffen.
Sag auch nie wieder was zu jeder - jede - versprochen  
War auch mehr auf meine Wanderdünen ähnliche Geschwindigkeit gemünzt.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2006)

So, gestern abend war ich zu fertig um den PC-einschaltknopf zu drücken.
Die S-Bahn die ich hätte nehmen wollen ist mir vor der Nase weggefahren weil im kompletten Fahrradabteil die Türen nicht aufgingen. Bis ich ein Abteil durch die Leute (was auch immer die Nachts in Hofheim wollten) weiter vorne war ist er weggefahren   Da war es 23:40Uhr. Die nächste wäre um 00:40 gefahren und ich wollte sicherlich nicht alleine ne std am Bahnhof stehen (grölende Jugendgruppen sind nicht mein favorisierter Umgang) also bin ich trotz leerer Flasche und leerer Brötchentüte  und der ständigen Angst das das Licht einfach mittendrin ausgeht (Licht ging nicht aus, bin zufrieden  ), mit dem Rad nach Hause gefahren --> um 00:58Uhr war ich endlich zuhause <-- ich musste alleine im dunkeln durch den Wald   und sowas kann ich überhaupt nicht ab. Ich hasse die Bahn  
Die Pulsuhr zeigt einen schnitt von 133 (auf dem Rückweg ging der Puls nicht mehr über 150 - trotz Powern am Berg) und der Tacho sagt 67,7km mit 1434hm  
Falls jemand spekulierte heute mit mir zu fahren - sorry, ich kann nicht  
so gezittert wie gestern habe ich vor erschöpfung selten. Gestern abend ham halt alles zusammen.

Hier noch n Bild:


----------



## Arachne (26. August 2006)

Ja,ja, traurig, wenn das für das "richtige" Gelände ausgelegte Equipment nicht ganz voll ausgereizt wird!  Ich persönlich war dafür "ausreichend" ausgereizt... 

@Cube Taunus: Ich beschwere mich zwar immer über die Geschwindigkeit, bin aber noch nie alleine gelassen worden, wenn ich mal wieder `nen Gang zurückschalten mußte. Also keine Panik! 

@Crazy-Razer: Das mit der Bahn ist ja wirklich total doof!   V.a., weil Du nun schon wieder viel mehr gefahren bist als ich...   Ne, aber wirklich, ich hätte nicht mehr so lange fahren wollen/können! Die Bilder sind toll, ich fühle mich sofort wieder in unsere Tour versetzt! 

@caroka: Hattest Du im Wald gerade ein Gespennst entdeckt?


----------



## arkonis (26. August 2006)

man war wirklich hart für Crazy-Racer, aber gut das du noch heim gekommen bist. Ist mir noch nie passiert mit den Türen, die Leute die raus wollten ham sicher auch geflucht.
ich bin wirklich stolz auf unsere Leistung 
und die Fotos sind auch toll geworden.


----------



## caroka (26. August 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand spekulierte heute mit mir zu fahren - sorry, ich kann nicht
> so gezittert wie gestern habe ich vor erschöpfung selten. Gestern abend ham halt alles zusammen.


Ach, Du kannst auch fertig sein. Ich dachte schon, Du kennst diesen Zustand nicht. 



			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka: Hattest Du im Wald gerade ein Gespenst entdeckt?


Nein, Gespenster gibt es doch gar nicht.......
Ich wollte mich nur mal cool von der Seite ablichten lassen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2006)

Doch, den Zustand kenne ich auch 
und ich bin es immernoch, deshalb werde ich jetzt mal pennen gehen damit ich morgen fit bin 
Man sieht sich dann um 1 vor 11 am Türmchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2006)

So, bin gelandet.
Danke @ Cube-Taunus fürs fahren 
War ne schöne, nasse Tour  die auch ruhig bei Sonnenschein um 15Uhr hätte starten können. 
Ein paar Bilder gibts dann gleich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. August 2006)

schade, ich dachte ich könnte erster sein, wollte dann aber doch erst die waschmaschine füllen und in die badewanne. jetzt ist erstmal bikewaschen angesagt. 

trotz regen (teilweise in strömen) hats sehr viel spass gemacht. ich hoff die anderen sehn das genauso.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2006)

Bike , Klamotten und auch ich mußten ne Dusche im Freien über sich ergehen lassen. Für mich gabs dann nochmal eine mit warmen Wasser im Haus  

War ne schöne Tour   nur schade das die Sonne nicht noch ein wenig früher rausgeschaut hat. Zwischendurch war sie ja auch mal da, wir wollen mal nicht zuviel verlangen.  Danke an Matthias für die gute Führung.  

Ich weis zwar das wir ca 900Hm gefahren sind die Kilometer fehlen mir aber noch. Wenn jemand vielleicht hier....

Gruss vom Lucafabian der sich auf die nächste Tour freut


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2006)

ab hofheim sollten es ca. 33km gewesen sein. schnitt wohl 12,irgendwas....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2006)

ich habe ~35km in 2:36h
hier ein paar Bilder:
die Truppe



die ersten "Nachbesserungen" - schon vor dem Start



und dann gings erst mal hoch












kurzes Kräfte sammeln



nochmal Kräfte sammeln 



ihm wars wohl zu langweilig - schaut ein bisserl müde aus 



nach dem Berg - Kräfte sammeln



und weiter



schön sahen wir aus 



Super Tour


----------



## arkonis (27. August 2006)

das bisschen Regen  
bin mal gespannt auf die Fotos, die Leut im Zug haben ständig geklotzt, dumm das mein Bahnhof gesperrt ist, so konnte ich noch eine Runde im Bus drehen. , der Tankstellenmann der mir ein Snickers verkaufen sollte war auch nicht erfreut über den durchnästen 10 Euro Schein, pech gehabt  
Es regnet gerade wieder  , Belege sind auch runter, kein Bremsen mehr möglich  
Dank an Matthias für das guiden und Lob an den weiblichen Teil der Fahrer(innen), wacker geschlagen


----------



## caroka (27. August 2006)

Scheinen ja langsam alle wieder zu Hause zu sein. 
Also mir hat die Tour gut gefallen, musste ja auch kein verdrecktes Bike ins Auto packen. Schade, dass es so geregnet hat  aber wenn man dann mal nass ist, ist alles halb so schlimm. (sitz geduscht und essend vorm Pc in meinem warmen Zimmer. Während der Tour hat sich das anders angehört )
@Cube_Taunus
Super mitgehalten  Das geht mit jedem Mal einfacher.
@Crazy-Racer 
Mal wieder schöne Bilder, abgesehen von einem. Das ist gemein.
@Matthias
A new guide is born 

So, bin jetzt satt und zufrieden, freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## Cube_Taunus (27. August 2006)

Hallo, ein heißes Bad und einen Latte Machiato später geht's mir auch schon viel besser. Mir hat's super gefallen - danke für Eure Geduld. War wirklich 'ne schöne Tour - danke Matthias


----------



## Matthias (27. August 2006)

Hallo, 
schön das es euch gefallen hat, auch wenn jeder froh war wieder zu hause zu sein.  Es war nicht leicht  einen so "bunten Haufen"   gerecht zu werden. Bewährt hat sich die dynamische Streckenkorrektur (Witterungs- und Leistungsabhängig). Wird sicherlich wiederholt, innerhalb meiner 4qMm Homezone versteht sich.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2006)

@Arkonis: Jetzt sag mal ganz ehrlich, das Bild vom Tempel das mit ein bißchen Müde tituliert wurde, da hast Du doch heimlich .
Los gebs schon zu...

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Bergwelle (28. August 2006)

Die Tour gestern war prima !!! 
Noch stabiler und besser wird das Wetter erst in den nächsten Tagen.
Von Winter will ich noch nichts hören.    

@ lucafabian



Viele Grüße
Uwe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Altweibersommer ist eine so genannte Singularität und bezeichnet einen Zeitabschnitt gleichmäßiger Witterung im September, welcher sich durch ein Hochdruckgebiet, stabiles Wetter und ein warmes Ausklingen des Sommers auszeichnet.

Das LG Darmstadt hat im Jahr 1989 festgestellt, dass die Verwendung des Ausdrucks Altweibersommer durch die Medien keinen Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte von älteren Damen darstellt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (28. August 2006)

:d


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2006)

@Bergwelle:
wo gibts das, ist genau das richtige für mich


----------



## Bergwelle (28. August 2006)

@ Lucafabian:
Ich habe auch nur das Bild ohne Bezugsquelle gefunden und wollte mal etwas gegen die Diskriminierung von Rauchern tun. Du brauchst aber einen silberfarbigen Becher für Dein Rotwild.


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
die Bilder vom Sonntag sehen gut aus. @Matthias: Wo war denn die Stelle mit dem "Spitzdach"-Unterstand (das Bild vor dem ach so munter dreinschauenden Arkonis  ) ?
@Arachne: Seid Ihr mittlerweile auch schon mal den Trail gefahren, den wir am Montag, den 21.08. gefahren sind (war mein 2. mal auf dem Trail, wo uns das Bike-Paar begegnet war) ?

Samstag abend gegen 22:00 h hat mich der Rappel gepackt und hatte beschlossen, am Sonntagmorgen um 7:21 h mit der S- und U-Bahn nach Hohemark zu fahren, um dort ein wenig nach den Wegen zu schauen und von dort aus nach Hause zu biken. (war ein bischen spät fürs LMB oder Anrufe nach Neu-Isenburg oder so)

2 hm (in Worten: zwei Höhenmeter) vor dem Altkönig hatte ich hinten einen Chainsuck, der sich gut verklemmt hatte. Erst nach ca. 20 min auf dem "OP-Tisch" hatte ich die Kette wieder frei. 
Vom Altkönig gings über den Anfangs grün-schwarzen Weg zum Fuchstanz - großer und kleiner Feldi - Rotes Kreuz. Vom Roten Kreuz führt ein *ca. 3 km* langer Trail mit nicht wenigen Wurzeln entlang der Landstraße zum Eselseck (Kreuzung an der B8 Richtung Rotes Kreuz). Echt empfehlenswert.
Hab ebenso Pic's gemacht; dies war der Chainsuck:



Cube-Bike am OP-Tisch auf der Altkönig-Klinik (natürlich mit sterilem Handwerkzeug):




Vielleicht klappt es Freitag wieder mit mir (und einer vollen Batterie  ). cu Carsten


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2006)

Nichts zu sagen ist unverzeihlich, per Email geht immer. Rechner muß bei mir 24:00h arbeiten. Da wär ich doch glatt mitgekommen. Hätte ich allerdings Hofheim absagen müssen

Vielleicht können wir ja morgen Abend eine Deiner Neuendeckungen austesten

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Bergwelle (29. August 2006)

@ MTK Cube:
Das mit Deiner Kette kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;-) 
Mein SRAM X9 Schaltwerk ist defekt und muss getauscht werden und ich kann am Mittwoch daher nicht mitfahren.  :-(


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2006)

@MTK-Cube
Letzten Freitag waren wir zwar mal hier und da und wahrscheinlich auch nochmal dort,   sind aber nicht unseren Trail vom 21. gefahren. Nur diesen steilen, breiten Anstieg, nachdem man so eine super Aussicht Richtung Frankfurt hat, habe wir auch erklommen. Sonntag war ich leider nicht dabei (muß mein Gewächshaus abbauen).  

Das mit der Kette so kurz vor dem Zwischenziel ist ja gemein!   Was für eine Schaltung fährst Du denn?


----------



## arkonis (29. August 2006)

@MTK_Cube

7:21 SONNTAG  man da hat mich ja noch nie der Rappel gepackt (sieht man auch dem Foto war einfach zu früh um 9:00 aufzustehen) , ich glaube das war der Männerchortempel, auf der Tafelschrift hatte zumindest gestanden das der Männerchor das Holz aufgebaut hat 

ist das MadMax dein Auto?


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts zu sagen ist unverzeihlich, per Email geht immer. Rechner muß bei mir 24:00h arbeiten. Da wär ich doch glatt mitgekommen. Hätte ich allerdings Hofheim absagen müssen
> Vielleicht können wir ja morgen Abend eine Deiner Neuendeckungen austesten
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Sorry   , daß nächste mal mach ich ne email, egal wann, wo, warum ....

@Arachne: Schön, dann können wir den Trail vllt am Freitag mal "mitnehmen", bevor es dunkelt. 
Schaltung ist ne XT; es lag wohl daran, daß ich mir an einem gewissen Hofheimer-Freitags-Fall das Schaltauge verbogen hatte und es nach dem zurückbiegen nicht mehr so akkurat läuft; dazu wollte ich vllt. auch gerade vom 34er Zahn auf ein noch größeres schalten  . 

@Bergwelle: wie bitter; lag das (auch) an einem Fall auf's Schaltauge oder hätte Cube besser bei Shimpanso bleiben sollen ?
@Arkonis: Na, gegen Dein Bild seh ich doch aus wie das blühende Leben  (bis zum nächsten Anstieg  )


			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> .... ist das MadMax dein Auto?


Pssssssst ! Mit dem kann ich sogar bis 10 hm vor dem Altkönig fahren.  

cu vllt am Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (30. August 2006)

@ MTK-Cube:
Es waren wohl mehrere "Fälle" aufs Schaltauge beim AWB in den vergangenen Wochen. Aber es ist nicht nur das Schaltauge sondern die Einstellung der Umschlingung verbogen.


----------



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

das Wetter wird besser, also wie steht's am Freitag


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. August 2006)

Freitag kann ich wohl dabei sein.
Vllt komme ich morgen noch dazu, einen bestimmten Trail zu finden, den ich schon mal gefahren bin. Dann hätten wir zwischen Meisterturm und Gundelhard schon mal 2 Trailstücke(chen) eingebaut. 
Wenn es passt, könnten wir unterhalb vom gr. Mannstein einen Trail fahren, den ich Montags mal mit Arachne gefahren bin.

Quizfrage; wo ist das: http://www.buch-der-markt.de/cam.htm ?


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2006)

Ich bin Freitag gerne dabei!  

@MTK-Cube: Ob wohl auch nur einer der Teilnehmer/innen dieses Themas sich vorstellen kann wo das wohl sein soll??  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Freitag wär ich auch dabei, muß allerdings noch meine schlafende Prinzessin Informieren. 

Pssssssssssst weckt Sie bloß nicht auf ...damit sie gute Laune hat wenn ich frag


@MTK-Cube: Keine Ahnung , alles was weiter wie 5 m vom Türmchen in Hofheim entfernt ist kenn ich nicht  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

das ist 12° NW vom Sprunghügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Du kennst das??


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst das??


Können diese Augen lügen ....  


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/285857


----------



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

meine Augen können nicht Lügen, nein!
Der Sprunghügel ist doch das beste...Letzte Woche bin ich extra früher angefahren um noch ein paar Sprünge hinzulegen 
wenn das Wetter mal schlechter wird können wir unsere Trails auch in die Innenstadt verlegen


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @MTK-Cube: Keine Ahnung , alles was weiter wie 5 m vom Türmchen in Hofheim entfernt ist kenn ich nicht
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Was rauchts Du eigentlich für'n Zeug, daß Dir so die Sicht vernebelt ...tsss, tsss


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Da sag ich nicht... sonst wollt Ihr auch noch 

Hab mir aber folgendes überlegt: 6 Monate nichts rauchen ergibt ne Edison5

............................bisher rauch ich noch  


Wir sollten einen Unterhaltungsfred eröffnen  
Wenn die Frau im Bett ist hab ich immer viel Zeit dummes Zeug zu schreiben.

TV ist ja so langweilig


----------



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

oder wir könnten in anlehnung an dem Diäten-Fred einen Anti-Raucher Fred eröffnen  
habe ich auch ernsthaft überlegt


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...viel Zeit dummes Zeug zu schreiben.


Wieso dummes Zeug?? Das mit der Edison ist eine super Idee!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Dann last uns das machen, würde immerhin ja auch die anderen Freds auf Ihr wesentliches beschränken.  Wie soll er den genannt werden.

"Plauschfred" oder "hier wird sich unterhalten" oder...?


----------



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

der Nachtwächterfred (gibt es unten schon aber da sind schon paar viele krude Typen unterwegs)


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Kann man Freds mit Zugangsberechtigung erstellen?


Was haltet Ihr von "AW und Hofheim Plausch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

wer macht einen auf ? 
ab heute hab ich richtig Internet

sagen wir doch "allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat"

wenn jemand motzt und kein Mod ist kriegt aufs Maul :d


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. August 2006)

...oder Blubber-Fred. Aber dafür ist es jetzt eh zu spät.
*Mal wieder zur Sache:*
Ich hab für Freitag mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3088
cu Carsten


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. August 2006)

...nach oben schieb.... erinner.... 
Falls morgen jemand von mir ne Antwort auf eine Frage braucht, bitte via Handy.
Tagsüber auf der A..... logge ich mich nicht ein (die letzten beiden Male waren eine absolute Ausnahme). Klingt vielleicht merkwürdig, ist es auch.
Edit: Ich war so gegen 2100 h nochmal kurz auf'm Bersch und hab den 2. Traileingang zwischen Meisterturm und Gundelhard gefunden  .


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Uhrzeit 17:59, sind wir jetzt überpünktlich


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Uhrzeit 17:59, sind wir jetzt überpünktlich


Nur ein kleiner Trick, um der erste in der Liste der 18:00-Termine zu sein


----------



## caroka (31. August 2006)

Ich entscheide das morgen spontan,ob ich mitfahre, da ich vorher noch einen Geburtstag feier. Wahrscheinlich packe ich es dann aber nicht pünktlich zum Treffpunkt. Nimmt jemand ein Handy mit . Dann würd ich mal durchläuten und irgentwo zu Euch stoßen.


----------



## Cube_Taunus (1. September 2006)

Schade, hab mich heute abend schon zum "Radeln" in Wiesbaden verabredet. Immerhin habe ich mich von Sonntag schon erholt  - bloß die Schuhe sind immer noch feucht und sandig 

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2006)

Ihr scheint ja richtig Glück mit dem Wetter zu haben 
Wünsche euch auch viel Spas, wenn ihr fahrt bin ich schon im Harz am rumkurven


----------



## SaTiZ (1. September 2006)

Gude,
bei mir klappts immer noch nicht.
Ich mach 5 Kreuze, wenn unsere ersten Spiele gelauncht sind. Dann hab ich auch wieder etwas Zeit.

Viel Spaß
SaTiZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2006)

@SaTiZ: Was machst Du eigentlich genau?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (1. September 2006)

Tja, ich hab heute - wie sollte es anders sein - Spätdienst und mach vermutlich grad Pause, wenn Ihr fahrt... Aber ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass das in diesem Jahr noch irgendwann klappt!  
Viel Spass!


----------



## SaTiZ (1. September 2006)

Ich bin IT-Manager bei einem online-Spiele Publisher.
Unsere Internetseite gibt es aber noch nicht da wir erst seit 2 Monaten bestehen...
Hauptsächlich werden wir koreanische Spiele lizenzieren und auf den Europäischen Markt bringen.


----------



## chetto (1. September 2006)

servus ihr hofheim-biker

jetzt weis ich auch welche gruppe das war, die wir  am Sonntag kurz vor langenheim im wald getroffen haben, kurz vor dem regen.

ich bin aus kelheim und fahr auch immer hier in der gegendrum. vielleicht würde ich heute mal mitkommen weis aber nicht ob ich schaffe 1800 in hofheim zusein , und licht, ob das geladen ist ?? 

mal schauen wie der tag noch wird vielleicht bin ich dann einfach spontan in hofheim beim buch 

servus steph


----------



## Matthias (1. September 2006)

Hi,

am kommenden Sonntag ist auch wieder was geplant.
Allerdings sehr moderates Tempo. Das Wetter kann eigentlich nur besser werden als letzten Sonntag. Wenn es zu viele Mitfahrer gibt, brauche ich noch einen Guide.
18 Uhr ist mir heute zu spät, will noch ein wenig Sonne tanken, bevor sie wieder abtaucht.


@chetto: seit ihr zu zweit gewesen?

cu
Matthias


----------



## biketommi (1. September 2006)

Hi Ihr Biker,

habe mich gestern mal bei MTK-Cube gemeldet und bin heute pünktlich am Treffpunkt.  
Bin gespannt, ob ich als Starter die Runde schaffe - aber hinterher schlauer sein kann ja jeder - also los!
Mindestens ein Foto für die Galerie wird schon dabei rauskommen  

Bis später in Hofheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chetto (1. September 2006)

hi matthias,

ja wir waren zu zweit, haben euch kurz vor langenheim überrollt *hihi*
wollten eigentlich noch zum feldberg aber dannist die runde doch etwas kürzer aus gefallen. nach 6 tage alpenX bei scheiss wetter bin ich schon genug dieses jahr im regen gefahren 

steph


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2006)

biketommi schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens ein Foto für die Galerie wird schon dabei rauskommen


Bringst Du denn eine Kamera mit? Unser Crazy-(foto)-Racer geht fremd.


----------



## caroka (1. September 2006)

Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> am kommenden Sonntag ist auch wieder was geplant.
> Allerdings sehr moderates Tempo. Das Wetter kann eigentlich nur besser werden als letzten Sonntag. Wenn es zu viele Mitfahrer gibt, brauche ich noch einen Guide......


Wenn mein Knie am Sonntag immer noch streikt, dann lass ich den Kelkheimer Lauf und fahr lieber mit Euch Rad. Feldberg wäre mal wieder angesagt.


----------



## Bergwelle (1. September 2006)

Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> am kommenden Sonntag ist auch wieder was geplant.
> Allerdings sehr moderates Tempo. Das Wetter kann eigentlich nur besser werden als letzten Sonntag. Wenn es zu viele Mitfahrer gibt, brauche ich noch einen Guide.



Hört sich sehr gut an und am Sonntag soll es nur einen leichten Regen bei 19°C geben    
Habe mich mal noch nicht eingetragen, da mein Bike noch in der Werkstatt steht.   

cu Uwe


----------



## biketommi (1. September 2006)

Hi Arachne,

ja hatte gedacht eine Cam mitzubringen, nichts besonderes, aber für ein paar Schnappschüsse wirds reichen....wenn ich eh verschnaufen muß  
Außerdem wird wohl noch mein Bruder mitkommen - der ist schon länger MTB'ler und hatte alleine eine Feldbergtour für heute geplant; als ich erzählt habe, was ich vor habe, war er gleich interessiert....

Ist ja auch schöner, mit ein paar Leuten zu fahren, als alleine den Berg hochzuziegen!!


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2006)

@biketommi
Prima! Wird heute zwar wahrscheinlich nicht auf den Feldberg gehen, aber auf ein paar sehr schöne Trails.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2006)

@Arachne:
was heißt hier ein paar Trails, ich trag mich gleich wieder aus 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2006)

@Lucafabian (@biketommi: bitte weghören)
Nein, nein, nein, wir fahren doch nur Abkürzungen! (Außerdem bin ich doch eh nicht der Guide und rede von etwas, was ich nur vom Hörensagen weiß.)


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2006)

Na dann ist ja alles gut... 


News: Heute biken bei Sonnenschein


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. September 2006)

Bis gleich... mit einer kleinen Überraschung (aber das kann ja keiner mehr von den fünfen lesen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2006)

Es war wieder mal ausgesprochen gut, nur die Stadionbeleuchtung hat gefehlt.


----------



## arkonis (1. September 2006)

genau die Lampe ist Pflichtpogramm  
eine schöne Tour vorallen weil MTB_Cube alle Trails zu kennen scheint (mit einer Ausnahme)


----------



## Arachne (2. September 2006)

Ja, ja, ja, der Akku hängt am Ladegerät und freut sich auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. September 2006)

Moin, moin,
auch der Plausch danach war schön.
Ich werde noch am WE klären, ob der Trail-Weg nach rechts der richtigere gewesen wäre; ist halt schon ein Jahr her . Machu Picchu wurde auch erst 1911 entdeckt; wer weiß, wo wir heute drüber gefahren sind.

Nächste mal nehm ich auch nen Multimeter mit, um vor Beginn die Akku's der Teilnehmer zu checken  .
@caroka: gib doch mal nen Wink durch, daß Du wieder gut zurück gekommen bist.
@lucafabian: 30 km, 2:11, 702 hm, ØSteig. 5%, max.16% (jetzt zum mitlesen, falls es vorhin unterging) 
Gruss Carsten


----------



## Arachne (2. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste mal nehm ich auch nen Multimeter mit, um vor Beginn die Akku's der Teilnehmer zu checken  .


Ok, ich bringe ein Luxmeter mit!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2006)

@biketommi: Fürs erste mal am "Berg" hast Du Dich wacker geschlagen!

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (2. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka: gib doch mal nen Wink durch, daß Du wieder gut zurück gekommen bist.


Gut zu Hause angekommen .


----------



## Arachne (2. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @biketommi: Fürs erste mal am "Berg" hast Du Dich wacker geschlagen!


Da schließe ich mich begeistert an!  Ich bin ja mal kurz neben Dir gefahren und deshalb der Meinung, Du hast viel zu viel Gas gegeben. Die Raser in unserer Gruppe geben zwar auch mal gerne Gas, warten aber immer oben, oder an der nächsten Abzweigung. Wir sind ja normalerweise auch eine Gruppe mit sehr unterschiedlichem Trainingsstand.
Viele Grüße


----------



## biketommi (2. September 2006)

Hallo Ihr Bikers,

danke für die Blumen   - hat trotz heraushängender Lunge wirklilch Spass gemacht mit Euch zu fahren!! Jetzt weis ich jedenfalls, wohin ich will und was angesagt ist  ....und Respekt - Ihr seid gut drauf   

Gestern dann noch ohne Stress bis zum Meisterturm, eine kühle "das hast du dir verdient"-Apfelschorle  und den Weg zurück, den wir raufgefahren sind.
Danke dabei an meinen Bruder, der mit umgedreht ist und mit mir abgefahren ist - der hätte nämlich noch gut weiterfahren können!!

Wenn ich die Bilder von gestern noch hier eingebaut habe, gehts wieder aufs Bike - Kilometer sind alles?? - OK, kein Problem!
Wir fahren wieder miteinander, dann auf besserem Trainingsstand und mit weniger Schnaufen  

Ein schönes Wochenende allen und Danke für die coole Einführungstour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketommi (2. September 2006)

Nochmal ich,

Frage an alle: wie kann ich die paar Bilder von gestern hier reinstellen??
Wollt Ihr das??
@MTK-Cube - Du hast doch auch Bikebilder irgendwo in Deinem Profil - ähh wie geht das?? Hab da den richtigen Knopf wohl noch nicht gefunden.....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2006)

Wenn Du auf ein Thema antwortest must den "Erweitert" Knopf drücken. Da gibts weiter unten den Knopf "Anhänge verwalten". Dann kannst Du mit "Durchsuchen" das entsprechnde Bild auf Deinem Rechner auswählen. Das darf glaub ich max 60KB groß sein. Dann noch "Hochladen" drücken und das wars.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## biketommi (2. September 2006)

So, zurück von einer kleinen Runde auf dem Bike und als erstes:

@lucafabian: danke für den Tipp!  

So Ihr Biker, dann also hier die Bilders von gestern, waren ja nicht so viele, denn ich musste mich aufs Atmen konzentrieren :kotz: - beim nächsten mal mehr!
Wer davon was in voller Größe haben möchte schickt mir einfach eine Mail.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

@ biketommi: erstell dir doch am besten hier im Forum ein Fotoalbum, da kannst du große Bilder hochladen und hier direkt einbinden. Achso: danke das du meine "Aufgabe" übernommen hattest 

wenn mein Steißbein sich bis dahin erholt hat bin ich nächsten Freitag wieder dabei


----------



## biketommi (3. September 2006)

Danke Crazy-Racer! Die Galerie ist eröffnet!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mein Steißbein sich bis dahin erholt hat bin ich nächsten Freitag wieder dabei


au, was hast Du denn damit gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

das möchte ich hier nicht sagen, zu peinlich


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2006)

Ach so, Du bist damit auf Steffens Fuß gefallen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2977482&postcount=2297http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2977482&postcount=2297


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

Nein  , aber lassen wir das jetzt besser, wird zu offtopicmäßig.


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

ontopic: am Freitag gehen wir (bisher caraoka, arachne,lucafabian) wieder Biken diesmal ist die Startzeit auf 15.00 Uhr gelegt. 

was wir brauchen ist noch ein Guide und ein paar Mitfahrer


----------



## missmarple (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ontopic: am Freitag gehen wir (bisher caraoka, arachne,lucafabian) wieder Biken diesmal ist die Startzeit auf 15.00 Uhr gelegt.
> 
> was wir brauchen ist noch ein Guide und ein paar Mitfahrer



Super, Ihr habt euch den einzigen Tag in dieser Woche ausgesucht, an dem ich Spätdienst hab...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Für Freitag wird ein Guide gesucht!
Einer der viele neue Wege kennt  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. September 2006)

Ihr könnt die Hundestaffel abbestellen; ICH HABE IHN GEFUNDEN , diesen Gedönstrail hinter'm Meisterturm. Er wird wohl eher von Pferden frequentiert, läßt sich aber im 1. Teil gut/flowig fahren. 
Er führt ca. 500m leicht bergab; dann kann man sich entscheiden, ob man schräg links ca. 400m wieder leicht bergauf den Trail weiterfährt (dieser 2. Teil enthält ca. 4 größere/tiefere Pfützen, die wohl von Pferden "erschaffen" wurden) oder ob man ca. 700m auf einer Waldautobahn namens Lieserweg hochfährt. Beide Varianten führen wieder zum Königsteiner Weg bzw. Lang-Schneise (die "Highspeed"-Waldautobahn zw. Meisterturm und Gundelhard). Ich bin noch weiter zum kleinen Mannstein gefahren, aber meine Rückleuchte war dort leider nicht mehr zu finden.
Ich muß erst mal schaun, ob's Freitag so früh geht. Hätte den Vorteil, ich müßte keinen Multimeter  und die restliche Lampenausstattung mitschleppen. Aber nich *so* dolle  wg. Spessart-Sonntag.


			
				missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Ihr habt euch den einzigen Tag in dieser Woche ausgesucht, an dem ich Spätdienst hab...


Schade, aber spätestens Sonntag sollte es ja klappen ("Waage" )
Gruß Carsten


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

@MTK_cube
danke für die Wegbeschreibung im Austausch für die Lampe nehme ich nur rein vorsichtshalber das hier mit 







@Missmarple
ja, wirklich schade das es bei dir nicht klappt, irgenwie scheinst du mit den Dienstplänen immer unglück zu haben   das nächste mal darfst du einen Tag aussuchen


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

Wer macht den lmb Eintrag?

@missmarple
Wann hast Du denn nächste Woche Zeit? Das kann ja so nicht weitergehen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> @MTK_cube
> danke für die Wegbeschreibung im Austausch für die Lampe nehme ich nur rein vorsichtshalber das hier mit ...


Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmm, bist Du etwas sauer auf mich weil Dein Bike etwas überstrapaziert wurde  ?  
oder zweifelst Du etwa an meinen legendären geografischen Fähigkeiten  , ohne die Ihr Radvolk nur langweilige Schotterpisten abklappern müßtet  ?
(gut, da war was a bisserl umständlich; ich bin halt noch ein Azubi-Guide, aber..... o.k. brings halt mal mit, wer weiss...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

BCF = Busch Country Fahrt   mein Bike schaft das schon  

ne ohne MTK_Cube wären wir ganz schön aufgeschmissen, er kennt die die besten Trails , am Freitag hoffentlich ohne Plattenserie


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht den lmb Eintrag?


OK, nachdem das einfach überlesen wurde, hab' ich mal einen lmb Eintrag für Freitag gemacht.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> BCF = Busch Country Fahrt   mein Bike schaft das schon


realy  



			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ... ne ohne MTK_Cube wären wir ganz schön aufgeschmissen, er kennt die die besten Trails


boohh ehhh, bitte nich so dicke (viel weiter raus bin ich halt noch nicht aus meinem Spielzimmer gekommen  )



			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ....am Freitag hoffentlich ohne Plattenserie


...ich kenne auch Teerwege; die sind einigermaßen Plattensicher .

Scherz beiseite; so früh um 15:00 läd natürlich zu einer schönen (längeren) Tour ein, doch wegen Spessart-Sonntag möcht ich ca. nur 20-25 km /ca. 600hm fahren.
Wenn das Euch passt und es zeitlich bei mir klappt, kann ich auch nen LMB einstellen. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn ein anderer (Matthias?) einen längeren LMB reinstellt; ich würde dann halt irgendwann "abkürzen" . [Edit:] Caroka war schon aktiv.


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Euch passt und es zeitlich bei mir klappt, kann ich auch nen LMB einstellen. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn ein anderer (Matthias?) einen längeren LMB reinstellt; ich würde dann halt irgendwann "abkürzen" .


Ich hab schon ein lmb reingestellt. Aber zum Guiden taug ich nicht. Das würde ich doch lieber dem starken Geschlecht überlassen.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon ein lmb reingestellt. Aber zum Guiden taug ich nicht. Das würde ich doch lieber dem starken Geschlecht überlassen.


Welche Frau fährt denn noch mit?


----------



## T. J. (5. September 2006)

Um 15 Uhr ist's doch noch hell! Außerdem ist's für mich leider etwas zu früh...

LG, Jens


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ...Scherz beiseite; so früh um 15:00 läd natürlich zu einer schönen (längeren) Tour ein, doch wegen Spessart-Sonntag möcht ich ca. nur 20-25 km /ca. 600hm fahren....


He, da ist doch noch der Samstag zum regenerieren dazwischen. Du darfst auch mal Deinen 34er benutzen!


----------



## caroka (6. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Frau fährt denn noch mit?


 
Danke


----------



## caroka (6. September 2006)

@missmarple
Wie wäre es heute 15:00 Uhr. Hast Du Lust und Zeit? Bei dem Wetter sitz ich heute wieder im Sattel.
Meld Dich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (6. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @missmarple
> Wie wäre es heute 15:00 Uhr. Hast Du Lust und Zeit? Bei dem Wetter sitz ich heute wieder im Sattel.
> Meld Dich mal.



PM ist unterwegs...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2006)

Morgen kann ich nicht - die Gesundheit wollte nicht so wie ich wollte. vielleicht kann ich ja nächste Woche endlich nochmal mit...das mit dem Spessart ärgert mich richtig


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen kann ich nicht - die Gesundheit wollte nicht so wie ich wollte. vielleicht kann ich ja nächste Woche endlich nochmal mit...das mit dem Spessart ärgert mich richtig


Das ist bitter, schade. Beste Genesungswünsche von hier aus. Damit wäre wohl am Sonntag ein Platz bei mir im Auto frei. @Arkonis: Interesse ?

Morgen klappts sehr wahrscheinlich bei mir um 15:00. Bis denne (muß wieder wech...)


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2006)

Was heist hier wahrscheinlich, ich kom gleich vorbei  

Morgen 15:00 am Türmchen sonst mußt Du mich am Sonntag an den Steigungen hochziehen 


Hast Du gesehen da macht einer den Simon an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2989259#post2989259

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (7. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du gesehen da macht einer den Simon an:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2989259#post2989259
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Halt mal den Ball flach . Der arme Moi. Ich glaub nicht, dass der Simon sich nicht wehren kann. 
Aber ich versteh Dich. Mir ging es genauso, als ich das gelesen hab.

@MTK-Cube 
Schön, wenn es morgen klappt.  

@Crazy-Racer
Wieso wirst Du ausgerechnet jetzt krank, das geht doch nicht. 
Na dann mal gute, gute Besserung.

@Arkonis
Du bist Morgen doch auch dabei, oder?

@Cube-Taunus
Hast Du auch Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen kann ich nicht - die Gesundheit wollte nicht so wie ich wollte. vielleicht kann ich ja nächste Woche endlich nochmal mit...das mit dem Spessart ärgert mich richtig


Das erinnert mich an Dudley, Harrys Cousin, der mußte sowas auch mal wegoperiert bekommen.  Ja, ja, wer den Schaden hat... Finde ich sehr schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst! 

Bei mir ist morgen leider auch nicht mehr ganz sicher.   Ich muß um 12 noch einen Server umswitchen. Hoffentlich hat Murphy ausnahmsweise mal nichts dagegen, das alles wie am Schnürchen klappt!  <-helft mir bitte beim Drücken.

@MTK-Cube: mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. September 2006)

jo, dann gute Besserung. Morgen bin ich vielleicht    dabei, hängt davon ab wie es auf der Arbeit läuft aber ich sag vorher noch mal bescheid.
Dann fahre ich bei MTK_Cube mit, ist mir auch lieber als den Wagen in Hofheim stehen zu lassen  
aber wir haben ja einen zentralen Treffpunkt ausgemacht, dann sehen wir schon wie es passt und können die Leute aufteilen.


----------



## arkonis (7. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Das erinnert mich an Dudley, Harrys Cousin, der mußte sowas auch mal wegoperiert bekommen.  Ja, ja, wer den Schaden hat... Finde ich sehr schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst!
> 
> Bei mir ist morgen leider auch nicht mehr ganz sicher.   Ich muß um 12 noch einen Server umswitchen. Hoffentlich hat Murphy ausnahmsweise mal nichts dagegen, das alles wie am Schnürchen klappt!  <-helft mir bitte beim Drücken.
> 
> @MTK-Cube: mich auch!



Freitag klappt nie was, das ist ein ultimatives Gesetz, am Freitag nie was neues beginnen, besser auf den Montag schieben


----------



## caroka (7. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag klappt nie was, das ist ein ultimatives Gesetz, am Freitag nie was neues beginnen, besser auf den Montag schieben


@Arkonis
Du verunsicherst ihn nur. Das geht so....

@Arachne
Son bischen Server umswitchen....das ist für Dich doch ne Kleinigkeit.
Also dann bis Morgen 1500


----------



## Bergwelle (7. September 2006)

Jetzt denke ich auch schon gerade nach, wie ich morgen unbemerkt um 14:00 Uhr aus dem Büro verschwinden könnte.
Vielleicht sind es schon erste Anzeichen, dass ich bald auch eine Selbsthilfegruppe für abhängige MTB'ler aufsuchen muss.

cu Uwe


----------



## caroka (7. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt denke ich auch schon gerade nach, wie ich morgen unbemerkt um 14:00 Uhr aus dem Büro verschwinden könnte.
> Vielleicht sind es schon erste Anzeichen, dass ich bald auch eine Selbsthilfegruppe für abhängige MTB'ler aufsuchen muss.
> 
> cu Uwe


OK, wir eröffnen noch en dritten Fred: "Hofheimer Bikesuchtselbsthilfegruppe oder wie erklär ich's meinem Chef".


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. September 2006)

@Lucafabian + Arachne: gern schlepp ich Euch ab (mit nem Seil am Porsche über die A66. Vergeßt aber die Lampen nicht, weil nur nachts kann man's da so richtig krachen lassen    )

@Arachne: Server umswitchen is doch easy, dat is wie Stecker der Kaffeemaschine raus und Stecker vom Mixer rein. Ihr'n Haushalds-Exberdde.



			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Was heist hier wahrscheinlich, ich kom gleich vorbei
> ....
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Also auf meinen Büroschlaf nach dem Essen  leg ich schon Wert; aber weil Du so lieb drum bittest... werde ich mir den Wecker entsprechend stellen .


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> OK, wir eröffnen noch en dritten Fred: "Hofheimer Bikesuchtselbsthilfegruppe oder wie erklär ich's meinem Chef".


Bike-Sucht  

 Das Bike habe ich seit einem Jahr, daß habe ich öfter geputzt als das Auto (vor 2½ Jahren gekauft).

 Mein Bike hat nen höheren Ölverbrauch als mein Auto mit ca 20.000 km p.a.

 Ich hole Sonntags um 8:00 freiwillig die Brötchen vom Bäcker (mit dem Bike)

 Sohneman hat PC-Spiel "Herr der Ringe / Schlacht um Mittelerde". Ich habe schon mal die Trails im Auenland herausgesucht und bei Modor die Höhenmeter am Schicksalsberg abgezählt.


----------



## Maggo (8. September 2006)

fünfzehnhundert wird für mich nicht schaffbar, es sei denn ich find noch ne gute ausrede oder die kerle auf der a***** haben gute laune.


----------



## caroka (8. September 2006)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> fünfzehnhundert wird für mich nicht schaffbar, es sei denn ich find noch ne gute ausrede oder die kerle auf der a***** haben gute laune.


Kannst uns ja über Handy erreichen. Vllt kannst Du dann später dazustoßen. Das hab ich auch schon so gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ...â¢ Sohneman hat PC-Spiel "Herr der Ringe / Schlacht um Mittelerde". Ich habe schon mal die Trails im Auenland herausgesucht und bei Modor die HÃ¶henmeter am Schicksalsberg abgezÃ¤hlt.


Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, auch in OrkrÃ¼stung! Und wenn ich vorher aus den Servern Ringe schmieden muÃ... 

@arkonis: Wenn 400 Kollegen/innen dranhÃ¤ngen, ist Freitag Nachmittag, oder Wochenende eher als Montag angesagt. Da es aber Ã¶ffentlicher Dienst ist und meine Kollegen sich entsprechend verhalten (nicht zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen), habe ich noch nicht alle Hoffnung aufgegeben!  

@caroka: Danke!   Normalerweise wÃ¤re ich da gar nicht so weit von entfernt. Leider sind die meisten Dienste auf dem betroffenen Server weder Standard, noch von mir programmiert... Schaumerma!  

@MTK-Cube: Hoffentlich hÃ¤lt die StoÃstange Deines Porsches, wenn Lucafabian und ich Dich Ã¼ber die Route 66 zerren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. September 2006)

Hiiiiiilfe!
Könnte mir eine/r heute Nachmittag mit einem Shimano Zahnkranzkassettenabzieher am Türmchen aushelfen? Muß sie dringend wechseln und habe meinen heute Morgen auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden... Kettenpeitsche habe ich dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

Ich glaub sowas hab ich, ich bring Ihn mal mit!

Gruss


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2006)

@Lucafabian: Vielen Dank!  Könntest Du vielleicht ein wenig vor drei da sein?

Serverswitchen haben wir nun doch auf morgen verschoben... Durch die Gewissheit mit euch heute fahren zu können, bin ich auch nicht ganz so traurig morgen arbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

14:30 wär das O.K.?
Der Name Abzieher ist aber etwas hochgegriffen für das Werkzeug, Spezialschraubenaufdreher würd besser passen.


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2006)

@ Lucafabian: Ich fahre ca.14 Uhr los und bin dann vielleicht kurz nach halb drei da. Wenn Du, sagen wir mal, gegen 14:40 Uhr schon da sein könntest, wäre das prima! 

Das Teil könnte ungefähr so aussehen:


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lucafabian: Ich fahre ca.14 Uhr los und bin dann vielleicht kurz nach halb drei da. Wenn Du, sagen wir mal, gegen 14:40 Uhr schon da sein könntest, wäre das prima!
> 
> Das Teil könnte ungefähr so aussehen: Anhang anzeigen 116834



Das Teil sieht auch ungefähr so aus


----------



## arkonis (8. September 2006)

ok, bin dabei wird zwar etwas stressig werden aber ich komme


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

Da Du die 15:00 vorgeschlagen hast, ist Deine Teilnahme ja wohl Pflicht. Ansonsten .... 

Bis nachher


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Vielen Dank für die wieder sehr schönen Wege und Trails!  Ich hoffe, Du vergibst mir meinen dummen Spruch, den ich ausgerechnet in der Sackgasse von mir gab, in die ich voran hineingeradelt bin!  

Mein Tacho meint: 31.7 km, 14,0 km/h Durchschnitt, 55 km/h max, 2h 23', 869 Hm. Das Höhenprofil sieht diesmal lustig aus:

Ach ja, eine Beschwerde hätte ich da doch noch: Irgendwie ging es dauernd bergab. Nächstes Mal müssen wir auch mal wieder bergauf fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @MTK-Cube: Vielen Dank für die wieder sehr schönen Wege und Trails!  Ich hoffe, Du vergibst mir meinen dummen Spruch, den ich ausgerechnet in der Sackgasse von mir gab, in die ich voran hineingeradelt bin!
> ....


 habe ich wohl nicht mitbekommen, weil das Rauschen zw. meinen Lippen und der Lunge Deinen Spruch übertönt hat.
Kannst mir ja nochmal am Sonntag im Auto unterwegs erzählen (vllt muß ich dem Schwarzem Kater dann doch einen Teilnehmer im Spessart abmelden) 



			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, eine Beschwerde hätte ich da doch noch: Irgendwie ging es dauernd bergab. Nächstes Mal müssen wir auch mal wieder bergauf fahren!


 Tja, mit uns is wie wennchse fliechs .... 
Hier noch zwei Pics vom Handy:
Trail-ENDE



Es gibt Tiere, die schaukeln vom Baum zu Baum; Lucafabian hingegen bike't auf'm Baum:



Bis demnächst in diesem Theater.


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> (vllt muß ich dem Schwarzem Kater dann doch einen Teilnehmer im Spessart abmelden)


Uuäääh, mein loses Mundwerk bringt mich noch ins Grab!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

Dann muß ich mich doch auch noch beim Bike Tänzer für die schöne Tour bedanken.  

Du hast nich nur gut geführt sondern auch noch den Job vom Crazy Racer mit Bravur übernommen.

Der one wheel backside down Trick von mir hat keine weiteren Folgen gehabt, lediglich das Knie das jetzt ne Woche Regenerationpause hatte ist wieder im gleichen Zustand wie letzten Sonntag nach der Tour.
Was macht denn das Schienenbein unseres Guides? Bei mir hatte es sich nach der Blutstillung leicht verfärbt und war Druckempfindlich  

Und in 37 Std gehts wieder ab....

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (8. September 2006)

ja danke dir MTK_Cube für die Führung  die Landschaft war riesig  

Das Foto zeigt gerade noch wie ich versuche übern den kleinen Ast zu springen und Lucafabian auf dem Pfad der Bäume zu folgen , ja wahre Leidenschaft 

@MTK_Cube: kannst du mir mal die Karten zuschicken wär echt super.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

besser er brennt Dir ´ne CD


----------



## Bergwelle (8. September 2006)

@MTK_Cube: Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Führung. Obwohl ich oft auf den Mannstein fahre, kannte ich auch einige Stellen noch nicht. 

@all: Ich sag es immer wieder, dass die wirklichen Gefahren im Haushalt lauern. Wollte mir heute nach der Tour mal wieder die Haare waschen und auch trocknen ... und musste dabei mit dem brennenden Netzkabel am Fön kämpfen.  
Dem Fi-Schutz im Sicherungskasten war das auch egal.  
Bei dem Fön handelt es sich übrigens nicht um einen Selbstbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (8. September 2006)

kommt der aus China, dein Fön ? Bei so Dingen immer gute Qualität nehmen, vor allem da wo es nass ist.
Hatte auch mal Erfahrung mit so einem abgefackelten Fön gemacht war aber so ein kleiner reisefön


----------



## Bergwelle (8. September 2006)

@arkonis: Was kommt heute nicht aus China ?  
Nein, es ist ein Hersteller aus der Region und gebaut wurde das Gerät in Irland. 
Als Nichtraucher kann mir etwas Elektrosmog doch nicht schaden


----------



## arkonis (8. September 2006)

ich hab leider keinen Fön  aber früher hatte ich einen der war von Braun, super Teil wurde nie zu heiß, so ein China Teil ist meiner damaligen Freundin abgefackelt, und spritzwassergeschützt war der auch nicht 

Bin jetzt auch Nichtraucher, seit Montag  Rauchen ist ungesund!


----------



## caroka (9. September 2006)

Wie schön, dass das heute so geklappt hat. Ihr habt ja echt coole Chefs, wenn die Euch schon so früh gehen lassen.
Irgentwie fällt mir nix ein, bin einfach nur müde.

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Also was ist jetzt mir Freitag, ab wann kann missmarpel. Es gibt schon ungeduldige im Nachbarfred. So wie es aussieht muß sie Mittags ja zum Zahnarzt. 

*MISSMARPEL*  geb mal Deinen Senf dazu 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2006)

Hier kommt mein Senf: macht das am Freitag mal so, wie's Euch von der Zeit her am besten passt. Die Maulsperre hole ich mir ab 1130 und sollte so gegen 1300 fertig sein. Ob ich danach allerdings in der Lage bin, zu biken, weiss ich noch nicht, weil ne grössere Aktion ansteht...  
Ich würd mich dann eher spontan anschliessen - oder mir ein ruhiges Eckchen suchen und mich selbst bejammern!


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Was für ein Wetter....... 

Freitag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht .........aber Sonntag.........wenn ich früh genug Bescheid weiß, kann ich den Kindern bestimmt klar machen, dass sie mal wieder zu Oma und Opa wollen.


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

wie gesagt ab 17:00 Uhr gehts bei mir.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt ab 17:00 Uhr gehts bei mir.


Freitag oder Sonntag....?


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

Freitag ab 17:00 und am Sonntag nach möglichkeit nicht zu früh, so um 11:00 sollte reichen, wir wollen die Sonne ja noch geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen, Freitag 17:00 am Türmchen

wer macht den Eintrag ins LMB?


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen, Freitag 17:00 am Türmchen
> 
> wer macht den Eintrag ins LMB?


Oh ja, ich glaube da kann ich so 2-3 h mitcruisen...wahrscheinlich....das klappt bestimmt.


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

war so frei und hab den Eintrag gemacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Na also, dann wollen eir mal hoffen das "dermitdenGummisandenBremsen" um diese Zeit auch schon kann.


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

ausser es regnet


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen, Freitag 17:00 am Türmchen



Tja, dann muss ich wohl unabhängig vom Zahnarzt passen...  
Bin Freitag Abend in Frankfurt verabredet und mache mich gegen 1900 auf den Weg - das lohnt dann nicht wirklich!  Aber ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass das dieses Jahr nochmal was gibt...


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann muss ich wohl unabhängig vom Zahnarzt passen...
> Bin Freitag Abend in Frankfurt verabredet und mache mich gegen 1900 auf den Weg - das lohnt dann nicht wirklich!  Aber ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass das dieses Jahr nochmal was gibt...


Das ist nicht Dein Ernst..... Du hast doch gar kein Bike.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Blödsinn, wenn Engel unterwegs sind scheint die Sonne, ich war so frei und hab mich mal eingetragen. 
Bei Sonnenschein will ich auf keinen Fall fehlen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann muss ich wohl unabhängig vom Zahnarzt passen...
> Bin Freitag Abend in Frankfurt verabredet und mache mich gegen 1900 auf den Weg - das lohnt dann nicht wirklich!  Aber ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass das dieses Jahr nochmal was gibt...



Irgendwann wirst auch Du dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann muss ich wohl unabhängig vom Zahnarzt passen...
> Bin Freitag Abend in Frankfurt verabredet und mache mich gegen 1900 auf den Weg - das lohnt dann nicht wirklich!  Aber ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass das dieses Jahr nochmal was gibt...



Am Sonntag besteht noch die möglichkeit


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

abgefahren, schaut mal die Zeiten der letzten Post nach missmarple an.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann wirst auch Du dabei sein


Wir kriegen (im Sinne von bekommen...ist das richtig so..?) Sie!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Soll keiner sagen hier wär nix los, mindestens ein Posting pro Minute


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

So ich muß jetzt in die Kiste, spannendes Buch wartet, vielleicht auch meine Frau  , außerdem ist morgen AW Biken da muß ich fitt sein. 

Sonst denken die doch wir sind alles Luschen

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Wir kriegen (im Sinne von bekommen...ist das richtig so..?) Sie!!!!



wir sind immer darauf bedarft den Frauenanteil hoch zu halten, das verbesert die  Moral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> So ich muß jetzt in die Kiste, spannendes Buch wartet, vielleicht auch meine Frau  , außerdem ist morgen AW Biken bla, bla, bla
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Du Schaumschläger......
Das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.  

Viel Spass


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

Ha, ha ,ha, wir spurten "lamgsam" die Berge rauf...  Habe mich für Freitag eingetragen, obwohl ich eure Angaben mittlerweile besser übersetzen kann.  Bringe auch die Sonne mit.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, ha ,ha, wir spurten "lamgsam" die Berge rauf...  Habe mich für Freitag eingetragen, obwohl ich eure Angaben mittlerweile besser übersetzen kann.  Bringe auch die Sonne mit.


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag besteht noch die möglichkeit



Ratespiel: was könnte die logische (?!) Konsequenz daraus sein, dass ich am Freitag frei hab???

A) in einem Anflug von Grosszügigkeit/Fehlplanung hab ich Sonntag auch frei
B) die Welt geht am Samstag unter und somit hat sich das mit Sonntag
C) in "darf" am Sonntag arbeiten
D) fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

@missmarple: ich wette E) Du gehst mit dem Zahnarzt mittags in den Taunus romantisch Essen!


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Ratespiel: was könnte die logische (?!) Konsequenz daraus sein, dass ich am Freitag frei hab???
> 
> A) in einem Anflug von Grosszügigkeit/Fehlplanung hab ich Sonntag auch frei
> B) die Welt geht am Samstag unter und somit hat sich das mit Sonntag
> ...


Also A) schon mal nicht, wahrscheinlicher ist B) oder C).  . Für D) besitzt Frau zuviel Hirn .....
Wir werden mal eine Frauenquote beim Biken einführen, dann kannst Du Dich beurlauben lassen.


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, ha ,ha, wir spurten "lamgsam" die Berge rauf...  Habe mich für Freitag eingetragen, obwohl ich eure Angaben mittlerweile besser übersetzen kann.  Bringe auch die Sonne mit.



also für meine Begriffe sind wir langsam, früher war ich schneller ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her. ja die alten Zeiten...früher... 
mal sehen bald ist die Kondition wieder da dann spurten wir richtig die Berge rauf


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @missmarple: ich wette E) Du gehst mit dem Zahnarzt mittags in den Taunus romantisch Essen!


Besser, viel besser......


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> also für meine Begriffe sind wir langsam, früher war ich schneller ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her. ja die alten Zeiten...früher...
> mal sehen bald ist die Kondition wieder da dann spurten wir richtig die Berge rauf


Wenn jemand nicht von "früher war alles besser" reden darf, dann ist das so ein Jungspund, wie Du!!!  Ansonsten hoffe ich inständig, dass Du nur versuchst mir Angst zu machen!


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand nicht von "früher war alles besser" reden darf, dann ist das so ein Jungspund, wie Du!!!  Ansonsten hoffe ich inständig, dass Du nur versuchst mir Angst zu machen!



also früher waren schnelle 2000 hm standart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @missmarple: ich wette E) Du gehst mit dem Zahnarzt mittags in den Taunus romantisch Essen!



der Zahnarzt darf natürlich auch mit zum Biken.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> also früher waren schnelle 2000 hm standart


Wenn ich etwas mutiger wäre, würde ich schreiben: Betrachte den Federhandschuh als geschmissen! Wir treffen uns beim Hohemark-Feldberg-Rennen.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> der Zahnarzt darf natürlich auch mit zum Biken.


überlege gerade, was wohl Spaß und was ernst ist und wie ich Dir erkläre, dass da ohne Emulgator keine Durchmischung möglich ist.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich etwas mutiger wäre, würde ich schreiben: Betrachte den Federhandschuh als geschmissen! Wir treffen uns beim Hohemark-Feldberg-Rennen.


Bevor Ihr Euch duelliert....., macht doch mal was sinnvolles..... was haltet Ihr von einem lmb-Eintrag für Sonntag...... damit ich planen kann.   
Edit: Ab "Rote Mühle"?


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2006)

Hey Jungs, macht mal langsam!!! Wenn ich Euch noch ein Stündchen weiterpalavern lasse, bin ich bestimmt schon vom Zahnklempner schwanger... *ggg*


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs, macht mal langsam!!! Wenn ich Euch noch ein Stündchen weiterpalavern lasse, bin ich bestimmt schon vom Zahnklempner schwanger... *ggg*


Gut gekontert, sehr sympatisch.


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> überlege gerade, was wohl Spaß und was ernst ist und wie ich Dir erkläre, dass da ohne Emulgator keine Durchmischung möglich ist.



manchmal ist die Emulsion Ironie


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Ihr Euch duelliert....., macht doch mal was sinnvolles..... was haltet Ihr von einem lmb-Eintrag für Sonntag...... damit ich planen kann.
> Edit: Ab "Rote Mühle"?



ok würde sagen das macht dann Lucafabian wenn er denn wieder Wach ist  er hat die Strecke auch ausgesucht


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ok würde sagen das macht dann Lucafabian wenn er denn wieder Wach ist  er hat die Strecke auch ausgesucht


Genau!  Vier Stunden Fahrtzeit sind bei uns mal mindestens 6-7h unterwegs sein. Da traue ich mich an keine Zeitangabe.  Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ok würde sagen das macht dann Lucafabian wenn er denn wieder Wach ist  er hat die Strecke auch ausgesucht





			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!





			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!  Vier Stunden Fahrtzeit sind bei uns mal mindestens 6-7h unterwegs sein. Da traue ich mich an keine Zeitangabe.  Gute Nacht


OK, der hat morgen bestimmt den Kopf frei, so früh wie der ins Bett ist.
Einverstanden.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal ist die Emulsion Ironie


Nach `ner Stunde drüber grübeln geb` ich`s auf. Entweder es ist zu ernst, oder für mich zu pädagogisch wertvoll...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

Da ist er:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3170

und so wirds ungefähr aussehen


----------



## caroka (13. September 2006)

@Matthias
Hast Du am Sonntag Zeit? Wäre schön, wenn Du uns mit Deinen Trail- und Ortskenntnissen bereichern würdest.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2006)

Da mir heute die Nase noch ein bisschen wegrennt sage ich mal noch nirgends verbindlich zu, sage so ungern was ab. Aber die Chancen stehen im Grunde nicht schlecht. Allerdings nur wenn schönes Wetter ist, will meine Abwehr nicht mehr reizen als sein muss nachdem ich jetzt schon wieder 3 Wochen mehr oder weniger nix machen konnt 
Aber 1700 und 1100 klingen schonmal gut. Wobei mir Hofheim/Eppstein (oder ne Mitfahrgelegenheit) am Sonntag am liebsten wären


----------



## arkonis (13. September 2006)

mir gehts gesundheitlich auch nicht so gut, Anfänge einer Erkältung..die Nase Läuft..Schwindel..Übelkeit... 
also vielleicht wird es wieder bis Freitag, wenn nicht muss ich leider absagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> mir gehts gesundheitlich auch nicht so gut, Anfänge einer Erkältung..die Nase Läuft..Schwindel..Übelkeit...
> also vielleicht wird es wieder bis Freitag, wenn nicht muss ich leider absagen


Werd' schnell wieder gesund....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2006)

Bei uns im Ausbildungszentrum sind auch 5 von 11 Leuten am rumhusten, da geht bestimmt was rum


----------



## arkonis (13. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im Ausbildungszentrum sind auch 5 von 11 Leuten am rumhusten, da geht bestimmt was rum



der nullbockvirus, eine besonders harte Spezies.


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> der nullbockvirus, eine besonders harte Spezies.


Wollen wir unser Rennen auf morgen verschieben?


----------



## missmarple (13. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> mir gehts gesundheitlich auch nicht so gut, Anfänge einer Erkältung..die Nase Läuft..Schwindel..Übelkeit...



Willkommen im Club - ich auch...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

An all die Kranken, auch von mir gute Besserung

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Matthias (13. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @Matthias
> Hast Du am Sonntag Zeit? Wäre schön, wenn Du uns mit Deinen Trail- und Ortskenntnissen bereichern würdest.



Für Sonntag kann ich noch nicht zusagen, vielleicht klappts am Freitag. 

Matthias


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> Für Sonntag kann ich noch nicht zusagen, vielleicht klappts am Freitag.
> 
> Matthias


Freitag klappt es bei mir vllt nicht, schade. 
Edit: Schaun mer mal.....


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2006)

Morgen klappt es bei mir nicht, die Grippe, Erkältung oder was es auch ist hindert mich daran.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2006)

Wer ist den morgen der Guide?
MTK-Cube hält sich ja noch ziemlich bedeckt, vielleicht ist auch auch besser so. Dann steigen die Chancen das er am Sonntag dabei ist.

@Cracy Racer: wie ist den Dein Gesundheitszustand?

@Arachne: Wie ist der Zustand Deines Bikes? (Du bist doch nicht böse wg. PN oder?)

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @Arachne: Wie ist der Zustand Deines Bikes? (Du bist doch nicht böse wg. PN oder?)


Total doof: Heute hats keine Geräusche mehr gegeben...  Ich gebe ihm morgen nochmal `ne Chance. Habe gleich mal wild begutachtet. Da gibt`s aber nur abgebrochene Kinderräder! Außerdem steht nicht ma bei, wieviel Zoll, oder Zentimeter L hoch ist.  Jedenfalls kein bisschen böse, sondern dankbar für jede Info!


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist den morgen der Guide?
> MTK-Cube hält sich ja noch ziemlich bedeckt, vielleicht ist auch auch besser so. Dann steigen die Chancen das er am Sonntag dabei ist.
> ... Gruss vom Lucafabian


Gratulation, Du hast hellseherische Fähigkeiten  .

Die Woche war ich schreibkarg, weil ich rund um die Uhr zu tuen hatte oder unterwegs war (z.B. AWB ). Nachdem ich heute nacht nur 3 Std. geschlafen habe, werde ich, nach Abstimmung mit Bine, heute früh am Abend Augenpflege betreiben und dafür am Sonntag mitfahren (das hätte aber auch ruhig um 13:00 beginnen können, dann hätte ich noch was vom Vormittag und ein Essen intus  ).

Gute Besserung an die Insassen der Krankenstation(en).
Bis Sonntag denne...


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

@lucafabian: du warst doch letztens so begeistert von den dirtjumps in offenbach ...

sowas gibts jetzt auch in kelkheim ! der ehemalige spielplatz in der parkanlage mühlgrund wurde platt gemacht und dafür ein paar nette sprunghügel und anlieger für biker geschaffen.
bin gestern mal vorbei gefahren und da war einiges los


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

Hast Du es auch ausprobiert?
Da wird das Kind im Mann geweckt  

Ich hab Abends am Türmchen mal davon gehöhrt. Dort wurde erzählt das es im Zuge eines Schulprojektes gebaut wird, sich aber gerade in der Bauphase befindet. Ich war aber noch nicht dort. Vielleicht kann man ja mal ein Treffen dort arrangieren, soweit ich weis wären die "Hofheimer" auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @lucafabian: du warst doch letztens so begeistert von den dirtjumps in offenbach ...
> 
> sowas gibts jetzt auch in kelkheim ! der ehemalige spielplatz in der parkanlage mühlgrund wurde platt gemacht und dafür ein paar nette sprunghügel und anlieger für biker geschaffen.
> bin gestern mal vorbei gefahren und da war einiges los


Ach, komm'. Hab mich schon gewundert, was da gebaut wird. 
Na, das werd' ich mir doch gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

ich war leider mit meinem für die straße aufgebautem kona dort. mit licht und gepäckträger und so. nicht wirklich was, um die kids dort zu beeindrucken  

muß heute erst mal mein hardcorehardtail wieder fahrtüchtig machen und dann gehts vielleicht mal kurz in den mühlgrund runder. vielleicht so gegen 17.30 uhr ...

die "kids" beherrschen das aber teilweise schon ganz schön gut  
sowas mach ich wohl nicht mehr. hätten die sowas nicht mal vor 15 jahren bauen können


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2006)

Danke für die Info, wenn ich mal wieder Fit bin und Zeit dazu habe werde ich mir die Kelkheimer Dirtjumps wohl auch mal ansehen (auch wenn ich kein geeignetes Gerät dafür habe).


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich war leider mit meinem für die straße aufgebautem kona dort. mit licht und gepäckträger und so. nicht wirklich was, um die kids dort zu beeindrucken
> 
> muß heute erst mal mein hardcorehardtail wieder fahrtüchtig machen und dann gehts vielleicht mal kurz in den mühlgrund runder. vielleicht so gegen 17.30 uhr ...
> 
> ...


17:30 ist 'ne gute Zeit, da schau ich mir das auch an. 
Ja, ja was für'n Mist schon erwachsen zu sein. Dann muß ich auch noch anständig sein, weil da die Freunde meiner Kinder verkehren:kotz:.
Oh man, kann das Leben anstrengend sein.....


Cu


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hätten die sowas nicht mal vor 15 jahren bauen können



Ja das wär was gewesen, ich stand in besagtem Park auch nur staunend daneben  

@Caro: was ist eigentlich bei den Abnehemenden los, da hat sich das Thema irgendwie in ne total andere Richtung gedreht. 

@All :Wer nen Partner sucht sollte mal im Biker nehmen ab Fred schauen, da könnten die Chancen gut stehen erfolgreich zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

@caroka & @wissefux
Was heißt um 17:30 Uhr bei den Dirtjumps? Ich dachte da sind wir eine Runde ab Hofheim am drehen???  

Ist das oben in Hornau bei der Sporthalle?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

wie weit ist das vom Hofheim weg? Schaffen wir das in ner 1/2  Std.?


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

Locker! 






mit einem TTF98


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem TTF98



das knarrt..


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> das knarrt..


Ja, schaumerma, beunruhigt mich natürlich schon.  Beunruhigend wird es allerdings erst auf anspruchsvollen Trails. Die werden wir von Hofheim nach Kelkheim, wenn wir das in einer halben Stunde schaffen wollen, nicht befahren (wenn es da überhaupt welche gibt).


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka & @wissefux
> Was heißt um 17:30 Uhr bei den Dirtjumps? Ich dachte da sind wir eine Runde ab Hofheim am drehen???


Ich habe ja auch noch Kinder und um die muss ich mich auch mal kümmerm....
aber wenn Ihr eh am Park im Mühlgrund vorbeischaut, das schafft Ihr in'ner halben Stunde; dann fahr ich noch mal ein Ründchen mit....so bis ca. 1900.
@Fux kommst Du auch mit?





			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das oben in Hornau bei der Sporthalle?


Der Mühlgrundpark ist in der Feldbergstraße in Höhe des Wehrweges oder -straße. Das ist noch in Kelkheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

wenn ihr pünktlich in hofheim losfahrt und 08/15 via viehweide durch den wald kommt, könntet ihr das in ner halben stunde durchaus schaffen.

in kelkheim müßt ihr eigentlich nur den liederbach suchen und dann von münster aus richtung hornau entlang fahren.
punkte, um zum bach zu kommen wären : sindlinger wiesen, shell-tankstelle/minimal/toom, ehemaliges bistro eledil.
der kindergarten st. franziskus ist quasi direkt gegenüber.

oder ganz einfach : mühlgrundpark suchen ...

das gibt wohl heute ne feindliche übernahme durch uns moutainbiker


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

groß mitfahren kann ich leider nicht, muß noch einkaufen gehen ...

könnte euch aber noch den fasanenkopf und den roten berg zeigen. gehören ja schließlich zur gipfeltour, die ihr am sonntag fahren wollt ...


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> groß mitfahren kann ich leider nicht, muß noch einkaufen gehen ...
> 
> könnte euch aber noch den fasanenkopf und den roten berg zeigen. gehören ja schließlich zur gipfeltour, die ihr am sonntag fahren wollt ...


Oja!!!


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> groß mitfahren kann ich leider nicht, muß noch einkaufen gehen ...


Ich muß jetzt auch "in die Pötte kommen", sonst pack ich das alles nicht.
@Hoheimer Biker: Ich bin euch nicht böse wenn Ihr Euch nicht blicken lasst.

Greetz


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. September 2006)

Während Ihr wohl gerade schön am biken seid, bin ich gerade von der A***** gekommen (Mitarbeiterin hat einen Bock geschossen, für dessen Behebung ich über 2 Std. gebraucht habe ). Es hätte heute also so oder so nicht geklappt.
Für Sonntag schau ich schon mal in's Kartenmaterial .... (damit ich auch auf aktuellem Stand bin, falls Wissefux Euch heut schon mal die ersten Etappen zeigt).
Euch noch viel Spass  .

@Maggo: Du bist also nicht ganz allein.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

jetzt müßt ihr noch die jumps im mühlgrund einbauen.
aber nicht ohne superman-seatgrap  

ich glaub, ich fahr da mal im morgengrauen hin. da pennen die bestimmt alle noch und ich kann mal heimlich üben  

wie war der rest eurer tour ? wo gings nun hin ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie war der rest eurer tour ? wo gings nun hin ?


Ich hoffe sie verirren sich nicht; so allein im Wald ...


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sie verirren sich nicht; so allein im Wald ...



ist verdächtig still hier ...
so langsam krieg ich ein schlechtes gewissen, weil ich sie alleine in den finsteren taunus (und der kann ganz schön finster sein, wie ich am mittwoch beim awb am eigenen leib erfahren mußte ...) hab fahren lassen  

gebt mal ein lebenszeichen


----------



## arkonis (15. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sie verirren sich nicht; so allein im Wald ...



ohne dich haben die wirklich ein Problem , aber T.J ist dabei, das könnten noch einige Höhenmeter werden.  irgendwie schon ärgerlich so eine Erkältung 
hier mal zur aufheiterung so ganz off-topic
http://cgi.ebay.de/Notebook-mit-Dru...6QQihZ018QQcategoryZ28837QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

hilfe, ich sitze hier mit Platten ohne Ersatzschlauch im tiefen Wald, Akku und Trinkblase leer, Matthias, T.J., Lucafabian und caroka unterwegs verloren und finde nicht Nachhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

Bin auch wieder Zuhause,
von langendinsbums nach Hofheim auf der Landstrasse ohne Rücklicht ist aber irgendwie doch Abenteuerlich gewesen.

@fux: Die Caro will auch morgen früh zu den jumps, wir waren vorhin nochmal dort, da hat sie richtig Blut geleckt und war nur schwer wieder wegzubekommen.  
Alle die noch dabei waren sind über den ersten jump drüber, das geht, wenn man nicht unbedingt richtig springen will, ganz ohne Probleme. Einfach mal langsam ausprobieren.......................ist wirklich ungefährlich und macht mind. 10 Jahre jünger. Frag die Caro  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

Hmmm, MTK-Cube und wissefux suchen uns wahrscheinlich schon im Wald...  Jedenfalls bin ich froh mittlerweile auch Lucafabian wieder im Forum zu entdecken! Hoffentlich ist auch T.J. noch gut Nachhause gekommen!?

Nach wissefux Führung sind wir über die Quelle am Viktoriaweg tillmännisch zum Fuchstanz (im Tiefflug), Reichenbachtaltrail, Falkenstein, Königstein, Rote Mühle, Kelkheimer Dirt Jump (da haben wir caroka kaum wegbekommen. Zuerst waren wir alleine. Unser Licht hat allerdings einige Fliegen angelockt. Caroka wollte sofort einem sein Rad abquatschen. Hätte er sogar (unvorsichtigerweise, er kennt caroka nicht) gemacht. Als Caroka allerdings feststellte, das es kein Dirtbike, sondern ein normales war, hat sie doch verzichtet...), Kelkheim und vermutlich Gundelhart. Ich hatte am Ende 50,6km, 862Hm, 3h44min, 18,3km/h!!!<- da kann ich nichts für! Da sind nur Matthias und T.J. dran Schuld!!!


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

wann ward ihr denn bei den jumps ?
war so gegen 20.30 uhr bei meinen eltern (luftlinie durch den garten ca. 200 m zu den jumps) und hab da trotz dunkelheit noch stimmen gehört.
seid ihr das etwa gewesen ?

bei dem ganzen publikum wollte ich mich nicht blamieren, vor allem die ganzen mädels ... 
also morgen mal schnell ganz früh da runter und heimlich trainiert ...
caro macht dann bestimmt schon nen backflip


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

das könnte passen, wir waren aber nicht ganz ohne Publikum


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

Wir waren so gegen acht bis vielleicht 20 nach da. Die Stimmen kamen wahrscheinlich noch von denen, die wir angelockt hatte. Da ist einer mit einem 08/15 Damenrad gesprungen...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist einer mit einem 08/15 Damenrad gesprungen...


...und hats um ein vielfaches besser gemacht als wir


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

ich bau jetzt die jumps in meinen täglichen arbeitsweg ein. warte mal ab, in ner woche kann ich den doublebackflipsupermanseatgrabtonofootcancan im schlaf  
no handed selbstverständlich


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

Nächste Woche Sonntag will ich den sehen

@Caro: lös Dich doch mal von den Erotikröllchen, wir wollen mal höhren wie das war mit den jumps


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @Caro: lös Dich doch mal von den Erotikröllchen, wir wollen mal höhren wie das war mit den jumps


Ich mußte mir doch erst mal einen Überblick verschaffen 
OK, also ich glaube Dirten ist besser als Biker vernaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2006)

Dann sollten wir mal nen Fahrkurs machen 


Hier die erste Übung:


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollten wir mal nen Fahrkurs machen
> 
> 
> Hier die erste Übung:


Das kann ich schon.


----------



## Matthias (15. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich schon.



Stimmt - und noch mehr: Du hast während der Fahrt den Helm aufgesetzt.
Sonst hätte er beim Reichenbachtaldownhill noch am Lenker gebaumelt 

Ich war um 20 nach acht schon zuhause, obwohl ich den Staufen noch mitgenommen habe. Wegen zehn Minuten Dunkelheit nehm ich keine Funzel mit. (abgesehen vom Rücklicht, denn von einer motorisierten Blechkiste laß ich mich nicht von hinten plätten!)

bis demnächst
Matthias


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2006)

moin !

also morgens um 7.00 uhr ist an den dirt-jumps noch nix los  

nach nur 3 versuchen hab ich einen einfachen rundkurs bestehend aus den ersten beiden jumps, dem anlieger, noch ein jump und noch ein anlieger geschafft.
das war wirklich nicht weiter schwer und nun würde ich mich auch vor publikum trauen  

allerdings wollte ich dann zuviel. schließlich muß ja der doublebackflipsupermanseatgrabtonofootcancan bis nächsten sonntag sitzen. vielleicht sogar mit nem 360 noch dabei ...

also ich mit mehr gas über den ersten hügel   und dann wieder reintreten für den 2. hügel. dabei rutsche ich irgendwie von den pedalen ab und grub mich samt bike seitlich in die auffahrt.
nun weiß ich auch, warum dirt-biken dirt-biken heißt   

dummerweise hat sich bei der aktion (sollte mein letzter run sein ...) mein vorderer bremshebel zerstört  

also den materialverschleiß darf man bei dieser sportart nicht unterschätzen 

ich geh dann mal duschen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2006)

hier mal fotos von der anlage :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. September 2006)

@Fux
Soso, du übst also schon heimlich den doublebackflipsupermanseatgrabtonofootcancan und das morgens um 700. Da bin ich gerade mal aus meinem Bett gekrochen und habe Frühstück gemacht.

@Sonntagstourer
Ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren. Die Kinder haben sich gestern richtig schlimm Gedanken gemacht, wo denn die Mama bleibt. Mein Handy ist mal wieder ausgegangen. Mich hat wieder voll die Sucht gepackt, ich muss mich ausbremsen. 
Aber ich könnte einen Zwetschgenkuchen backen dann könntet Ihr einen Boxenstopp bei mir machen. Wird zwar ein bischen eng in der Küche aber wenn sich jemand auf die Arbeitsplatte setzt, passt es schon.


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> Ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren. Die Kinder haben sich gestern richtig schlimm Gedanken gemacht, wo denn die Mama bleibt. Mein Handy ist mal wieder ausgegangen. Mich hat wieder voll die Sucht gepackt, ich muss mich ausbremsen.
> Aber ich könnte einen Zwetschgenkuchen backen dann könntet Ihr einen Boxenstopp bei mir machen. Wird zwar ein bischen eng in der Küche aber wenn sich jemand auf die Arbeitsplatte setzt, passt es schon.


Schade!  Das Angebot ist aber super klasse!!!


----------



## T. J. (16. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist auch T.J. noch gut Nachhause gekommen!?




Hi, alles bestens. Bin immer noch ziemlich müde. War 'ne schöne Tour!

@Lucafabian: Von Lorsbach nach Langendings hoch ohne Vorderlicht, ohne Mond aber dafür fast keine Autos, ging noch ganz gut.   

Grüsslis, TJ


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bin immer noch ziemlich müde. ...


da bin ich ja beruhigt! Ich dachte schon, es geht nur mir so...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

Nach langem Suchen hab ich endlich ne Vorhersage gefunden die ganz gut für uns ist:
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2919x3-d2.html

Was machen wir denn wenns regnet?
Überhauptnix, das wäre zu langweilig...also Vorschläge bitte hier

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was machen wir denn wenns regnet?
> Überhauptnix, das wäre zu langweilig...also Vorschläge bitte hier...


Na was wohl??? Wir gehen direkt zu caroka!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

O.K. war ne doofe Frage


----------



## arkonis (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch wieder Zuhause,
> von langendinsbums nach Hofheim auf der Landstrasse ohne Rücklicht ist aber irgendwie doch Abenteuerlich gewesen.
> 
> @fux: Die Caro will auch morgen früh zu den jumps, wir waren vorhin nochmal dort, da hat sie richtig Blut geleckt und war nur schwer wieder wegzubekommen.
> ...



soso, die Jugend bleibt hustend und röchelnd daheim und die "alten Hasen" vergnügen sich im Bikepark.  
Da bekommt man so richtig Lust wenn man die Maulwurfhügel sieht, die sind bestimmt noch höher als die in Hofheim


----------



## missmarple (16. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich könnte einen Zwetschgenkuchen backen dann könntet Ihr einen Boxenstopp bei mir machen.



Oh! Dürfen da auch Leute kommen, die krankheitsbedingt nicht fahren können?!?!?! Eine Zwetschgenkuchen-Therapie hab ich bislang noch nicht getestet - vielleicht ist die ja genesungsfördernd???


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

Ihr wollt doch nur adonis äh Arkonis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt doch nur adonis äh Arkonis



ist auf jeden fall genesungsfördernd  , aber mit Zwetschgenkuchen bin ich noch nicht anzulocken


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt doch nur adonis äh Arkonis


@ad äh arkonis: reicht das noch nicht? Welche Versprechungen möchtest Du denn sonst noch???


----------



## caroka (16. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Oh! Dürfen da auch Leute kommen, die krankheitsbedingt nicht fahren können?!?!?! Eine Zwetschgenkuchen-Therapie hab ich bislang noch nicht getestet - vielleicht ist die ja genesungsfördernd???


Du meinst also, nach der Sache mit Google und dem "A-Team", könntest Du einfach so zum Kuchenessen kommen. Bei Einzelkindern scheint die Dreistigkeit ja schier grenzenlos zu sein.....

@ Arkonis 
Schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst. Dir gönne ich so'ne Zwetschgenkuchentherapie viel eher. Edit:....und noch viel mehr

@Arachne
Ich weiß....... Du bist mir für immer und ewig böse, wenn missmarple nicht kommt.  Na, dann soll sie doch....is mir doch egal.....


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst also, nach der Sache mit Google und dem "A-Team", könntest Du einfach so zum Kuchenessen kommen. Bei Einzelkindern scheint die Dreistigkeit ja schier grenzenlos zu sein.....
> 
> @ Arkonis
> Schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst. Dir gönne ich so'ne Zwetschgenkuchentherapie viel eher.
> ...


Häääääh???? Mist, nu hab` ich den Anschluß verpaßt....
arkonis!
hilf mir!

Liebe caroka, ich könnte Dir niemals nie nicht wegen irgendetwas böse sein!  Höchstens, wenn der Kuchen schon alle ist bis ich komme.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Ich weiß....... Du bist mir für immer und ewig böse, wenn missmarple nicht kommt.  Na, dann soll sie doch....is mir doch egal.....


Hi zusammen,
Caro: Hast Du zufällig ne Waage daheim ???.......   

Habe heute mal das Bike geputzt, den schleichenden Platten geflickt und das Schaltauge zurückgebogen. 
Seit gestern sammelt sich in meinem Hals ein Gedöns an, was nach Erkältung klingt; ich hoffe morgen wird's nicht noch schlimmer


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ... Seit gestern sammelt sich in meinem Hals ein Gedöns an, was nach Erkältung klingt; ich hoffe morgen wird's nicht noch schlimmer


Was macht ihr denn alle??? Demnächst liegt die ganze Truppe danieder...  Gute Besserung!  Ich muß jetzt nochmal schnell los, mir die Fuentes-Lieferung für morgen abholen.


----------



## caroka (16. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> Caro: Hast Du zufällig ne Waage daheim ???.......


Eine Waage habe ich nicht............................... aber ich hätte da etwas viel besseres............................ nämlich einen
Fleischerhaken ​


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

Ich glaub mit dem Wetter haben wir Glück, zumindest kein Regen, 
bis später

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (17. September 2006)

Wer Ist difhjr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem Wetter haben wir Glück, zumindest kein Regen, bis später
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Ich will ja nicht destruktiv wirken, aber die Vorhersage beim Hessischen Rundfunk schaut so aus:
_In der Südwesthälfte gibt es heute einen Wechsel aus Sonne und Wolken, dabei kommt es vor allem in der zweiten Tageshälfte zu örtlichen zum Teil kräftigen Schauern, die vereinzelt auch von Blitz und Donner begleitet sind. In der Nordosthälfte scheint häufig die Sonne und es gibt kaum Schauer. Die Höchstwerte bewegen sich zwischen 21 und 26 Grad, auf den Bergen werden 17 bis 21 Grad erreicht. _
Schaun mer mal; danach wissen wir zumindest, welche Vorhersage zukünftig angesagt ist  .



caroka schrieb:


> Wer Ist difhjr?



Keine Ahnung; vielleicht möget er/sie noch ein paar Worte sagen/schreiben ?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

difhjr heist Jürgen,
er weis was wir fahren wollen und sollte einschätzen können ob er das hinkriegt oder nicht. Hatte mir eine PN geschrieben.
Lassen wir uns überraschen

zum Wetter: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html

Sieht aus als ob wir nicht nass werden, dann werd ich jetzt nochmal 


und mich langsam vorbereiten

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

Morgen,
habe die Fuentes-Lieferung verpaßt und mir gerade ein Müsli reingezwängt... :kotz:
Außerdem habe ich gestern alleine mit A begonnen (Vorschlaghammer, Bolzenschneider). Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich an einem Lenker werde festhalten können. 
Bis nachher


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

So, geduscht! Hatte kurz nach meinem Abbiegen gedacht, dass ich doch noch ein wenig mit euch fahren könnte. Bin dann noch bis nach Liederbach, habe euch aber leider nicht mehr gesehen. 
Alles in Allem fand ich es eine schöne Tour. Danke, MTK-Cube! Klar, noch schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn es nicht angefangen hätte zu regnen... Und vielen, vielen Dank auch, dass ihr gewartet hattet! Normalerweise bin ich nicht so spät.  Bis zum Feldberg waren es für mich 42,2km (11km Anfahrt Hofheim), 1140 Hm, knapp 3h Fahrtzeit, 177 Hf max! <- kurz vor meinem Limit. Leider hatte ich dann nicht bemerkt, dass der Zähler umschaltete. Mir fehlen die Daten vom Feldberg bis nach Liederbach.
Superschade fand ich auch, dass wir in unserem Zustand am Ende nirgendwo mehr einkehren konnten!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

Bike ist sauber ich bin geduscht, jetzt wird gegessen.
Später mehr

@Caro: Schade das es mit dem Pflaumenkuchen nichts georden ist, so wie wir aussahen hättest Du uns aber sowieso  nicht reingelassen.


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Mr.Cube (17. September 2006)

Hallo,
das hört sich ja so an, als ob ihr mächtig nass geworden seid. Ich selbst habs nach dem Ausstieg am Fuchstanz gerade noch so im Trockenen zurück nach Fischbach geschafft.
Es hat auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht.

Vielen Dank MTK-Cube fürs guiden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Caro: Schade das es mit dem Pflaumenkuchen nichts geworden ist, so wie wir aussahen hättest Du uns aber sowieso  nicht reingelassen.
> 
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Ihr seid ja sehr gut erzogen. An dieser Stelle viele nette Grüße an Eure Frauen. 
Ich gehe jetzt auch essen. Die Kinder haben den Tisch gedeckt. 

Bis denne


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2006)

Mr.Cube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das hört sich ja so an, als ob ihr mächtig nass geworden seid. Ich selbst habs nach dem Ausstieg am Fuchstanz gerade noch so im Trockenen zurück nach Fischbach geschafft.
> Es hat auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht.
> 
> Vielen Dank MTK-Cube fürs guiden !




nachdem ich mich bei meienm onkel ausgeruht hab, bin ich trocken bis eppstein gekommen danach -->>> nass ... war mir auch alles dann egal weiter wie bis zu haut gehts eh net 
das nächse mal wenn ich bei euch mitfahre fahr ich voher max 10km das ichs dann auch mal schaffe 
aber warn tolle wege etc. danke nochmal....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2006)

um 20 vor 19uhr bin ich bei uns die Einfahrt rein, um 15 vor 19uhr lag ich in der Badewanne 
Fix und fertig und nix zu essen im Haus...und das Tacho zeigt bestialische 94,6km mit 1660hm und 5:40h Fahrzeit. Die letzen drei std war ich pitschnass, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz das ichs durchgehalten habe trotz der drei-Wochen-krankheits-Pause.
Mal sehen was der Hals und die Nase morgen zu der Aktion von heute meinen, Fahrrad putze ich morgen, fahrn werd ich eh nicht (können).
Bilder reiche ich später nach.


----------



## caroka (17. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> um 20 vor 19uhr bin ich bei uns die Einfahrt rein, um 15 vor 19uhr lag ich in der Badewanne
> Fix und fertig und nix zu essen im Haus...und das Tacho zeigt bestialische 94,6km mit 1660hm und 5:40h Fahrzeit. Die letzen drei std war ich pitschnass, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz das ichs durchgehalten habe trotz der drei-Wochen-krankheits-Pause.
> Mal sehen was der Hals und die Nase morgen zu der Aktion von heute meinen, Fahrrad putze ich morgen, fahrn werd ich eh nicht (können).
> Bilder reiche ich später nach.


Da fehlen mir einfach nur die Worte.  Nach 3 Wochen Krankheitspause so'ne Leistung. 
Wünsche Dir, dass Du morgen auch noch fit bist.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2006)

Danke, das wünsche ich mir auch  erst mal ordentlich was zwischen die Zähne schieben.
Hier die Bilder-
die Truppe kurz vor der Tour (Gerd/Aarachne kam nach dem Bild erst dazu)



ein Bild des zwischenstops in Kelkheim:



die erste und nebs einem verstellten Schaltungsanschlags einzige Panne



hier waren wir bei schönstem Wetter auf dem Feldberg, hier wurde zuverlässig jeder nass gemacht 



und hier noch der Rest der es wieder bis nach Hofheim geschafft hat


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Falkenstein







mal wieder ein Bananenbild, leider nicht der richtige Moment 






unser Fotograph




Der Guide in orange, herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour!








sexy Posing für die Höhlenabschlepper  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> sexy Posing für die Höhlenabschlepper



Caaaaaaarooo!!! Hohl die Keule aus dem Schrank... äähhh, der Höhlennische - Kundschaft!


----------



## Bergwelle (17. September 2006)

War eine klasse Tour ! Auf den Regen waren wir vielleicht nur schlecht vorbereitet. Ich müsste mir mal etwas für die Schuhe kaufen .... die müssen jetzt wohl 2 Wochen trocknen. Es hat mir auch nicht viel genutzt die Autobahn vom Windeck nach Königstein zu nehmen  

.... und Kuchen haben einige Fahrer doch schon heimlich am Fuchstanz gegessen.  

cu Uwe

PS. Die Bilder sind schon bei mir auf der Festplatte, wer weiß wozu es gut ist   Danke an die beiden Reporter !!!


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

HIIIIILFEEEE! Unsere Hölenabschlepperinnen machen wirklich vor gar nichts halt.


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Falkenstein
> 
> sexy Posing für die Höhlenabschlepper
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



muhaaahhaha,  Das ist der Höhlenmensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> muhaaahhaha,  Das ist der Höhlenmensch



Jetzt mal langsam, ich schleppe doch keine Jungs ab! Oder hab` ich da Ebbes falsch verstanden??


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2006)

nein aber die Pose ist irgendwie zutreffend 
wenn ich dich nicht kennen würde hätte ich bestimmt einen weiten Bogen gemacht


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> nein aber die Pose ist irgendwie zutreffend
> wenn ich dich nicht kennen würde hätte ich bestimmt einen weiten Bogen gemacht



Dabei lächle ich darauf so nett!


----------



## caroka (17. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Caaaaaaarooo!!! Hohl die Keule aus dem Schrank... äähhh, der Höhlennische - Kundschaft!



Das bringt mich nicht aus der Ruhe  soweit waren wir Freitag schon am Fuchstanz  Äh...... ich meine natürlich er war soweit.
Jetzt weiss ich aber auch warum Du soviele Erotikröllchen hast, wenn Du jeden vernaschst der so rumläuft.


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das bringt mich nicht aus der Ruhe  soweit waren wir Freitag schon am Fuchstanz  Äh...... ich meine natürlich er war soweit.
> Jetzt weiss ich aber auch warum Du soviele Erotikröllchen hast, wenn Du jeden vernaschst der so rumläuft.



Hah, nun weiß ich auch, warum missmarple so selten zum biken kommen kann: Noch öfter gäb`ne Katastrophe!  Jedenfalls, puuuh...
Ach ja, sie habe ich, trotz intensivster Bemühungen, (noch) nicht dazu bekommen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. September 2006)

Grützi zusammen (jetzt hab ich Zeit), 
endlich mal wieder beim Biken was zwischen die Zähne bekommen (knirsch ).
War ne schöne Tour und Danke an die Co-Guides Lucafabian und Arachne fürs dirigieren zum "Bikepark Kelkheim" und durch Königstein.
Im nachhinein war ich froh, daß wir zuerst den Altkönig und dann den Feldi gefahren sind, weil umgekehrt hätten wir die Abfahrt vom Altkönig (grün-schwarzer Balken) im Nassen nicht so "locker"  nehmen können.
Hier mal die Daten von Hofheim aus ohne Zu-/Abfahrten: 55,6 km, 4:00 Std., 1.187 hm (leider "nur"); Ø13,9 km/h, ØSteig. 6%, max. 20% (VDO 1.0+).
@Mr.Cube: _... mächtig nass geworden ?_ Relativ: Ab dem kleinen Feldi bin ich in meinen Schuhen geschwommen.

@unsere Höhlen-Perlen: jetzt is mir klar, warum Ihr so selten und bei Regen kaum mitfahrt: Ihr könntet Euch nach so'ner Dusche wie auf'm Feldi kaum öffentlich umziehen . (es sei denn, Ihr hättet Ambitionen im Playboy o.ä. zu landen )


----------



## Jürgen* (18. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,
als späteinsteiger bin ich gestern das erste mal in der gruppe gefahren und fand die tour super. nachdem uns beim fuchstanz 2 mitfahrer verlassen hatten war meistens ich der letzte in der runde. die abfahrt vom feldberg bei strömenden regen war ebenfalls neuland für mich und ich mußte feststellen das der regenponche den ich dabei hatte doch nicht optimal war. (der meiste schmutz kommt von unten und das teil ist wie ein segel im wind, außerdem schränkt es die beweglichkeit ein) trotz oder gerade wegen dem regen ging es auf der rückfahrt wesentlich schneller voran. aber weil alle immer nach mir geschaut hatten, sind wir am ende doch wieder gemeinsam in hofheim angekommen. 
vielen dank an alle, gerne und jederzeit wieder!
jürgen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

@Jürgen:
Du hast Dich tapfer geschlagen, besonders die anspruchsvolle Abfahrt bei Regen hast Du super gemeistert.     

Du bist jederzeit wieder herzlich Willkommen

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2006)

hi wann wird eigentlich das nächste mal gefahren? gibts da schon pläne`?
weil so einen abgang wie am sonntag kann ich net auf mir sitzen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

evtl. am Freitag, schaun mer mal

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2006)

erst mal en anderen sattel holen weil es schmerzt heute noch.... kann eig jeder mal ne tour führen? weil hätte da eine allerdingst von heftrich alteburg übern feldbergun dann aufn atzelberg un zurück  nach heftrich lässt sich aber noch übern meisterturm ausbauen...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

@bikerider: Wir fahren von Hofheim aus meist nicht auf den Feldi, dieser Sonntag war die Ausnahme. Im Normalfall treiben wir uns im Vordertaunus rum. Sprich Meisterturm, Rossert und Atzelberg und div. sind da Bestandteil. Hm meistens 800-1000. 
Freitags biken wir erst ab 18:00 manchmal auch schon 17:00 und da wir die Könige im schwetzen sind und den Titel auch nicht abgeben wollen, passiert es schon mal das wir erst im dunklen zurückkommen. Die späteste Ankunft war nach 23:00. Ne anständige Lampe ist bei diesen Touren Pflicht.

Diesen Sonntag findet ne Tour von dem DIMB statt, daher wohl keine Tour von uns im Vordertaunus.

Gruss vom Lucafabian

Änderung: Natürlich kann jeder mal ne Tour führen, wir bevorzugen die Singletraillastigen Touren

Schau doch auch mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3018931#post3018931


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. am Freitag, schaun mer mal
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



wie/was/wo, wieso nur eventuell???


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

Da ich nächste Woche doch Bikeurlaub hab kann es sein das ich den Freitag opfern muß. Mal schauen ob und wie lang ich arbeite und ob ich alle dasmustduabernochmachen Arbeiten meiner Frau fertigstellen kann.
Da der Samstag halb ausgebucht und der Sonntag ganz ausgebucht ist bleibt nur noch der Freitag.
Schaun mer mal...

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2006)

@caroka : mist, da haben wir uns heute wohl um sekunden an den dirt-jumps verpasst. bin dir noch nachgefahren, warst aber zu schnell für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caroka : mist, da haben wir uns heute wohl um sekunden an den dirt-jumps verpasst. bin dir noch nachgefahren, warst aber zu schnell für mich



Ich ahne Schlimmstes!!! Wann dürfen wir mit einer Paarsprungvorführung rechnen?


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2006)

also erst mal muß ich den doublebackflipsupermanseatgrap... alleine beherrschen, dann können wir zum synchronjumping übergehen


----------



## caroka (19. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caroka : mist, da haben wir uns heute wohl um sekunden an den dirt-jumps verpasst. bin dir noch nachgefahren, warst aber zu schnell für mich


Ach warst Du auch da. Da haben wir uns wirklich nur knapp verpasst. Ich konnte es nicht lassen nach meiner Tour dort nochmal vorbeizuschauen. Der Dirtbiker (letzten Freitag mit dem roten Hemd).........er hat mir ein paar Sprünge gezeigt     .....sein Bike hat er mir nicht gegeben. Das verleiht er nicht, da kann er keine Ausnahme machen  .....leider musste ich dann nach Hause....


----------



## Jürgen* (20. September 2006)

gerade hier an einer anderen stelle im forum entdeckt   :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3023036&postcount=1897


----------



## Bergwelle (20. September 2006)

difhjr schrieb:


> gerade hier an einer anderen stelle im forum entdeckt   :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3023036&postcount=1897



Wie schön ..... !!!
Biken ist eben eine Form der platonischen Liebe, eine innige Freundschaft und Verbundenheit, eine Liebe, bei der die seelische Verbundenheit im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## caroka (20. September 2006)

difhjr schrieb:


> gerade hier an einer anderen stelle im forum entdeckt   :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3023036&postcount=1897


Das hab ich schon längst gesehen und schon längst drüber gelacht. 


Bergwelle schrieb:


> Wie schön ..... !!!
> Biken ist eben eine Form der platonischen Liebe, eine innige Freundschaft und Verbundenheit, eine Liebe, bei der die seelische Verbundenheit im Vordergrund steht.


Ja, viele verstehen das nicht aber wir sind eben richtige Biker.


----------



## arkonis (20. September 2006)

was ist mit Freitag? wer hat Zeit? oder gibt es nur noch Dirtbiker in Hofheim


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> was ist mit Freitag? wer hat Zeit? oder gibt es nur noch Dirtbiker in Hofheim



Ich bin noch nicht vom Dirt-, oder Erkältungsvirus befallen, werde also fahren.


----------



## T. J. (20. September 2006)

Bin diese Woche noch nicht ausgelastet. Weiß aber auch nicht, ob's bei mir am Freitag klappt. 
@arachne: da du fährst, hast du sicher auch einen Eintrag gemacht? Oder


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:


> Bin diese Woche noch nicht ausgelastet. Weiß aber auch nicht, ob's bei mir am Freitag klappt.
> @arachne: da du fährst, hast du sicher auch einen Eintrag gemacht? Oder



Na, das macht ja Hoffnung!  Habe nach Deiner Aufforderung einen lmb-Eintrag erstellt.  Guiden sollte jedoch jemand, der sich in der Gegend auskennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2006)

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei, meine Nase kann sich zwar nicht entscheiden ob erkältet oder nicht, aber wenn am Sonntag die Tour ging, wird der Freitag auch gehen. Kann ich auch direkt mal meine neuen IRC Birnchen ausprobieren


----------



## caroka (22. September 2006)

Wann seid Ihr denn endlich wieder da???????


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann seid Ihr denn endlich wieder da???????


*Ich wünscht, ich wär überhaupt mal mit'nem Bike weg gewesen; bei dem Wetter.* 
Aber es wird besser mit der Nase; vllt fahr ich Sonntag ab 17:00 Uhr mal ne Runde. 
Mein Bikilein wundert sich schon, das es seit fast einer Woche *geputzt* in der Garage steht und beschwert sich, daß es nur Staub ansetzt   
Bis demnächst wieder, cu Carsten


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2006)

ich bin da und etwas ausgepowert das ging zackzack, so schnell sind wir noch nie gefahren , danke an den guide hat trotz der Anstrengungen spaß gemacht. 

hat jemand die Nummer von dem Kriftler MTB-Shop?


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

bin auch wieder da! 

Nochmals ein riesen Dankeschön an unseren Guide!!! War eine super Tour!! 





Irgendwie sieht man dem Höhenprofil an, dass es in der Gegend der Taunustrails aufgenommen wurde...  Markierung 1 war Startpunkt in Hofheim.

Oh, da fehlt der Durchschnitt: 17,6km/h!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Wer war denn heute der Guide?


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute der Guide?



 Rate mal, ich sag` nur: Im Tiefflug zum Fuchstanz...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Matthias


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *Ich wünscht, ich wär überhaupt mal mit'nem Bike weg gewesen; bei dem Wetter.*
> Aber es wird besser mit der Nase; vllt fahr ich Sonntag ab 17:00 Uhr mal ne Runde.
> Mein Bikilein wundert sich schon, das es seit fast einer Woche *geputzt* in der Garage steht und beschwert sich, daß es nur Staub ansetzt
> Bis demnächst wieder, cu Carsten


Ich fühle mit Dir! Ich wäre auch schon ganz zappelig...  



arkonis schrieb:


> hat jemand die Nummer von dem Kriftler MTB-Shop?


http://www.mountainstoo.de/Anfahrt.html
oder einfacher: 	
Telefon 06192 - 9772513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Matthias


Der Kandis hat Tausend Gummipunkte verdient!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Da war mir doch die kleine Ausfahrt in die Gartenwitschaft fast lieber.
Das Weizen war gut, das Schnitzel auch und den Frust hab ich mir auch nicht geholt. Sonntag müßt Ihr bei der schnellen Truppe mitfahren. 

Ich will Euch nicht dabei haben, so das habt Ihr jetzt davon.  
17,9 Schnitt   , kein Wunder das Caro abgesprungen ist.

Trozallem habt Ihr Euch nen  verdient


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2006)

Bin auch da, frisch geduscht und schon am reparieren der großen Lampe.
Die neue Birne in der Helmlampe ist ein rieesen Fortschritt zur vorigen, hätte nicht gedacht das das so einen riesen Unterschied macht. Wenn jetzt die große zum bergabdonnern noch geht  naja, mit jeder Reperatur kann man was verbessern 
Die Bilder von der Treppe sind leider etwas verwackelt, lade sie aber trotzdem hoch.
Danke an die Lichtlosen Guides für die Tour und die Nachttrails  trotz Lampen-nichtbesitzes.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Du kennst Ja MTK-Cubes spruch: Aus Fehlern wird man klug darum ist einernicht genug.


Mach mal hin mit den Bildern, ich will sehen was ich verpasst hab.


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da war mir doch die kleine Ausfahrt in die Gartenwitschaft fast lieber.
> Das Weizen war gut, das Schnitzel auch und den Frust hab ich mir auch nicht geholt. Sonntag müßt Ihr bei der schnellen Truppe mitfahren.
> 
> Ich will Euch nicht dabei haben, so das habt Ihr jetzt davon.
> ...



Also nu mach mal halblang! Es waren nur 17,6 und das auch nur, weil ja meine B519-Abfahrt mit dabei ist (hatte Rückenwind und teilweise 50km/h drauf). Matthias ist super zivil gefahren! Ich lasse auch seinen Einwand gelten, dass er zum Fuchstanz gar nicht vorne gefahren ist.  Die Uphill-Trails waren zwar teilweise heftig, aber halt auch sehr schön! Und wenn man erst mal wieder etwas Luft hat...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

O.K. O.K.,dann halt nur 17,6, Ihr wißt ja das ich den Hang zum übertreiben hab. Dann will ich mal nicht so sein. Ihr könnt Euch am Sonntag bei langsamen Truppe *ganz hinten *einreihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusmaid (22. September 2006)

Schönen guten Abend!

Wollt mal anfragen, ob ihr auch Mädels mit nehmt. Wenn ja, sagt einfach Bescheid, wann und wo ihr euch Sonntag trefft.

Bis denn!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2006)

Ich habe auf meinen 43,4km und 1080hm einen 15,9er Schnitt - inkl. An- und Abreise.
Hier die einzigen drei Bilder


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinen 43,4km und 1080hm einen 15,9er Schnitt - inkl. An- und Abreise.
> 
> 
> > ganz ganz hinten Einreihen....
> ...


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

uuuuh, hatten wir die Augen schon vorher????


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Taunusmaid schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend!
> 
> Wollt mal anfragen, ob ihr auch Mädels mit nehmt. Wenn ja, sagt einfach Bescheid, wann und wo ihr euch Sonntag trefft.
> 
> Bis denn!



Außerdem gehören Mädels, wie z.B. caroka, oder missmarple zum festen Inventar der "ab Hofheim"er.


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2006)

Taunusmaid schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend!
> 
> Wollt mal anfragen, ob ihr auch Mädels mit nehmt. Wenn ja, sagt einfach Bescheid, wann und wo ihr euch Sonntag trefft.
> 
> Bis denn!



also, grundsätzlich fahren wir auch mit Mädels und freuen uns immer über weiblichen zuwachs in der Gruppe. regelmäßig ist ein Treffen am Freitag und je nach Lust und wie die leute Zeit haben, fahren wir auch am Sonntag. dafür machen auch einen Eintrag in das LMB, einfach anmelden und mitfahren


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> uuuuh, hatten wir die Augen schon vorher????



Ne erst nach dem Kaktus  

@Taunusmaid: Natürlich nehmen wir auch Mädels mit, aber nur wenn Sie keine Keulen dabei haben   (wenn Du Dich hier ein wenig einliest weißt Du was ich meine)


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außerdem gehören Mädels, wie z.B. caroka, oder missmarple zum festen Inventar der "ab Hofheim"er.



Augenblick, da fällt mir was ein! Eine Frage vorne weg: Gibt es in Deinem Haushalt Keulen???


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne erst nach dem Kaktus
> 
> @Taunusmaid: Natürlich nehmen wir auch Mädels mit, aber nur wenn Sie keine Keulen dabei haben   (wenn Du Dich hier ein wenig einliest weißt Du was ich meine)



Hilfe, zwei Dumme, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Sie sagt nichts mehr, ich glaub wir haben Sie verschreckt


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Jungs, so gibt das nix...


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Jungs, so gibt das nix...



Vielleicht können wir ja mal Privatunterricht bei Dir nehmen?!!!!


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können wir ja mal Privatunterricht bei Dir nehmen?!!!!



Soll ich Euch dann von eurem "Keulentrauma" therapieren??? Wo ich doch jetzt die portable, metallene Mini-Keule allzeit in meiner Zunge bereithalte...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

missmarpel bist Du auch verschreckt weil Du nie mitkommst?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch dann von eurem "Keulentrauma" therapieren??? Wo ich doch jetzt die portable, metallene Mini-Keule allzeit in meiner Zunge bereithalte...


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> missmarpel bist Du auch verschreckt weil Du nie mitkommst?



Ei, wenn Ihr auch immer fahrt, wenn ich arbeiten muss oder gerade mal krank bin...  
Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass es dieses Jahr noch klappt!


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch dann von eurem "Keulentrauma" therapieren??? Wo ich doch jetzt die portable, metallene Mini-Keule allzeit in meiner Zunge bereithalte...


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch dann von eurem "Keulentrauma" therapieren??? Wo ich doch jetzt die portable, metallene Mini-Keule allzeit in meiner Zunge bereithalte...



Ist das eine Drohung, oder ein Angebot???   

Ich weiß noch wie ich das erste Mal hier hinein postete (wieviel Jahre ist das jetzt her?  ). Ich war richtig glücklich, dass SaTiZ lieb, nüchtern, ordentlich, EINLADEND antwortete...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war richtig glücklich, dass SaTiZ lieb, nüchtern, ordentlich, EINLADEND antwortete...



Und ich biete Euch eine Gruppentherapie an - ist das etwas nicht lieb und einladend?!?!?!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wo ich doch jetzt die portable, metallene Mini-Keule allzeit in meiner Zunge bereithalte...



Spricht die Keule französisch?


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Hm, auf Gruppendingens mit Zunge steh ich nicht so.



Edit: MIST hat jemand mal schnell ein anderes Profilbild???


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Spricht die Keule französisch?



Im Moment sorgt sie dafür, dass ich kaum sprechen kann...  
*hüstel* Abäär Cherie, Dü konnst dische daraufe värlassön, dass ische ihr fronsösische werdä beibringöön!


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hm, auf Gruppendingens mit Zunge steh ich nicht so.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: MIST hat jemand mal schnell ein anderes Profilbild???



Wenn das morgen einer liest......


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

<- inkognito (wehe da fracht aaner was des is)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> <- inkognito (wehe da fracht aaner was des is)



*pschscht* Ei maanst Du so ein hoimelische??? *guck sisch um*


----------



## Lucafabian (23. September 2006)

Ich glaub ich muß jetzt in die heia, von französischen Keulschen Träumen  


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> *pschscht* Ei maanst Du so ein hoimelische??? *guck sisch um*


genauuuuuuuu


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muß jetzt in die heia, von französischen Keulschen Träumen
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


@missmarple: Gleich sind wir unter uns, da können wir nochmal über die Therapie verhandeln!


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wenn das morgen einer liest......



so ganz mies ist ja ein paar Sätze in die Signatur zu nehmen....dann ist nichts mehr mit heimlische


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2006)

so, nu kann nix mehr passieren!


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2006)

genau und wenn jemand fragt wieso wir immer so lange Bikepausen machen....sagen wir einfach Gruppengespräche


----------



## missmarple (23. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> genau und wenn jemand fragt wieso wir immer so lange Bikepausen machen....sagen wir einfach Gruppengespräche



Dann muss aber auch einer Bananentee und Selbstgebackenes mitbringen - so rein therapeutisch gesehen...


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dann muss aber auch einer Bananentee und Selbstgebackenes mitbringen - so rein therapeutisch gesehen...



Bananentee??? :kotz:

Darf ich euch mal zu `nem guten grünen Tee einladen?


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bananentee??? :kotz:
> 
> Darf ich euch mal zu `nem guten grünen Tee einladen?



meinst du diesen Tee aus deinem selbstanbau (Gartenhütte)


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (23. September 2006)

Ich hab ja bislang nur einmal grünen Tee getrunken - und ich glaube, der war nicht ordnungsgemäss zubereitet! *schüttel*


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich hab ja bislang nur einmal grünen Tee getrunken - und ich glaube, der war nicht ordnungsgemäss zubereitet! *schüttel*



Ja, den kenne ich auch!  Aber es geht tatsächlich auch anders! Allerdings ist der Geschmack schon sehr fein. Ich glaube, die Geschmacksnuancen werden noch viel detaillierter beschrieben als beim Wein! Unsere Geschmacksverstärker- und künstliche Aromen-vergewaltigten Geschmackssinne brauchen da eine Weile, um diese Vielfalt überhaupt wahrnehmen zu können!


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2006)

so leute, ich glaub ich muss langsam auch mal wieder mit sonst kann ich garnicht mehr mit euch schritt halten. die woche war echt hart mit ner 36stunden schicht am stück wollte ich gestern dann nur noch schlafen. wie schauts bei euch sonntag aus, evtl kann ich mir da ein bisschen zeit nehmen entweder sehr früh, oder relativ spät am nachmittag.....wer also keine geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen will darf es gerne hier oder per pm kundtun, vielleicht klappts ja, den anderen wünsch ich viel spass in bad kreuznach.


----------



## Taunusmaid (23. September 2006)

Moin, Moin allesamt,

scheint ja ein recht lustiges Trüppchen zu sein, keine Angst, ihr habt mich nicht verschreckt .
Also wenn jemand fahren will, ich würd gerne eher früh am Sonntag los, so gegen 10:00 oder 11:00 ab Kriftel/Hofheim. Wollte gegen 15:00 wieder zuhause sein.

Muss mich jetzt ausklinken, schaue aber heute Abend noch mal rein!

Schönen Tach noch!


----------



## chetto (23. September 2006)

hallo taunusmaid wenn du morgen fahren willst meld dich noch mal ich wollte morgen auch ne runde drehen vielleicht können wir zusammen fahren 

gruß aus kelkheim


----------



## Taunusmaid (23. September 2006)

Hi,
ja, werde morgen fahren! 11:00 ab HoMa, d.h. ich muß gegen 9:40 in Kriftel weg, also kurz vor zehn in Kelkheim. Treffe mich an der HoMa mit ein paar Kumpels, komm doch einfach mit!
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

na dann viel spaß in Hofheim


----------



## Taunusmaid (24. September 2006)

Wieso Hofheim??? Verstehe nur Bahnhof!


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

sorry kleines missverständnis HoMa=Hohemark, ich dachte Hofheim Marktplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Taunusmaid schrieb:


> Wieso Hofheim??? Verstehe nur Bahnhof!



Naja, weil Du da startest.


----------



## Taunusmaid (24. September 2006)

Kommt ihr mit oder seid ihr in Bad Kreuznach dabei?


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

wir fahren nach bad kreuznach, wenn du willst kannst du auch noch mitfahren.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Wir treffen uns in Hofheim, um gemeinsam nach Kreuznach zu fahren.


----------



## Taunusmaid (24. September 2006)

Ne, kann leider nicht mit nach Kreuznach, bin ja schon verabredet zum Biken. Beim nächsten Mal gerne! Bin dort auch schon mal gefahren, super Strecken!
Werde aber bestimmt mal bei euren Touren mitfahren. Allerdings nicht nächstes WE, da bin ich noch mal zum Biken in den Bergen !

Viel Spaß und bleibt heile


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Viel Spass in Kreuznach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Spass in Kreuznach.



Denn werden wir bestimmt haben  

Danke

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Spass in Kreuznach.



Spaaas????  Die Arme tun mir weh, die Schultern Schmerzen, mit den Händen kann ich kaum mehr etwas halten, in den Beinen sticht mir jemand mit Messern herum, die Schienbeine brennen, ....

ES WAR SAUGEIL!!!!!!     Ab sofort akzeptiere ich keine Tour mehr ohne Treppen und Spitzkehren!


----------



## Bergwelle (24. September 2006)

Hat nicht jemand Lust auf eine Tour im hier Tessin ? ... mir muestte nur jemand das Rad mitbringen ;-)  Leider durfte ich es nicht mit in den Urlaub nehmen.   ...ich bekomme gerade Heimweh, wenn ich das hier so lese ... allerdings droht mir hier niemand mit einer Keule...weil es hier doch sehr friedlich ist...

Viele Gruesse und Euch eine arbeitsreiche Woche ;-)
cu Uwe
...bis in 10 Tagen


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ES WAR SAUGEIL!!!!!!     Ab sofort akzeptiere ich keine Tour mehr ohne Treppen und Spitzkehren!



Es reicht, ich kann es nicht mehr hören. 
Und Uwe ist im Tessin....das ist zuviel


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> ... Viele Guesse und Euch eine arbeitsreiche Woche ;-)
> cu Uwe
> ...bis in 10 Tagen



Das hätte nicht sein müssen! Aber ehrlich gesagt wird mich das heute erlebte Trailparadiesereignis über mehr als ein paar Wochen tragen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Es reicht, ich kann es nicht mehr hören.
> Und Uwe ist im Tessin....das ist zuviel



Wollte nur noch mal bekanntgeben das ich nächste Woche nicht mitfahren kann da ich in in den Dolomiten zum Biken bin


----------



## Bergwelle (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das hätte nicht sein müssen! Aber ehrlich gesagt wird mich das heute erlebte Trailparadiesereignis über mehr als ein paar Wochen tragen!!!



Sorry .... 
Habe mir gerade das Bild mit der Treppe angesehen... wahrscheinlich haette ich doch wieder nur geschoben  ... vielleicht gut, dass ich nicht dabei war ? ....

.... aber Tessin ohne Bike ist wie ein Bier ohne Alkohol ;-)


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Sorry ....
> Habe mir gerade das Bild mit der Treppe angesehen... wahrscheinlich haette ich doch wieder nur geschoben  ... vielleicht gut, dass ich nicht dabei war ?



Die Treppe bin sogar ich gefahren.  (D.h. sie war wirklich fahrbar) Dafür allerdings die ein oder andere der vielleicht 30-40 Spitzkehren nicht ganz...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Sorry ....
> Habe mir gerade das Bild mit der Treppe angesehen... wahrscheinlich haette ich doch wieder nur geschoben  ... vielleicht gut, dass ich nicht dabei war ?



Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein alle sind die Treppe gefahren. Es gab nur eine Stelle, zwei Stufen ganz dicht hintereinander, die problematisch war. Wenn Du dir das Bild genau anschaust siehst Du das der Stufenabstand sehr groß ist. Man konnte anhalten und wieder weiterfahren. 
Zudem war die ganze Tour nicht nur Spaß sie war auch sehr lehreich. Jeder der dabei war hat haute seine Serpentinenfahrtechnik verbessert. Ob er wollte oder nicht.
Es hat keine Stürze gegeben, bis auf einen kleinen vom Mäusefänger.
Das hätte Dir ganz doll Spaß gemacht.

Gruss in den Urlaub vom Lucafabian


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es hat keine Stürze gegeben, bis auf einen kleinen vom Mäusefänger.


So klein war der gar nicht. War gar nicht so langsam (laut meinen Tachoaufzeichnungen so 16-19 km/h) und über den Lenker ins Geröll ist halt immer nicht ganz so prima, aber wenigstens bin ich vorrschriftsmäßig (jahrelanges Judo) abgerollt und bin mit ein paar Schrammen davon gekommen. Zusammen mit meiner Blessur von gestern glaubt mir jetzt aber bald keiner mehr, daß Radfahren ein gesundheitsförderndes Hobby ist.  

Resultat von der Geschicht´: Beim Vorwärtsfahren schau nach hinten nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Resultat von der Geschicht´: Beim Vorwärtsfahren schau nach hinten nicht!



Das mußte ich auch schon lernen.

Es ist Dir doch hoffentlich nichts ausser Abschürfungen, die schon schlimm genug ausgesehen haben, passiert?


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Armer Schwarzer Kater............

Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. 

Im Ernst, ich hoffe es sind wirklich nur Schrammen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2006)

Nö und die sind ja auch problemlos erträglich. Mittlerweile merk ich halt die Prellungen (Knie, Hüfte, Schulter) mehr und der angestauchte (?) Daumen nervt ein bißchen. Wird micch aber sicher nicht vom Biken abhalten! Möglicherweise (brauchbares Wetter vorrausgesetzt) werd ich übrigens am Dienstag fahren. Kann das leider erst Dienstag mittag entscheiden, je nachdem wie lang ich auf Arbeit brauche, aber nach Möglichkeit würd ich so von 17-19/20 Uhr ab Eppstein oder Hofheim fahren wollen. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nö und die sind ja auch problemlos erträglich. Mittlerweile merk ich halt die Prellungen (Knie, Hüfte, Schulter) mehr und der angestauchte (?) Daumen nervt ein bißchen. Wird micch aber sicher nicht vom Biken abhalten! Möglicherweise (brauchbares Wetter vorrausgesetzt) werd ich übrigens am Dienstag fahren. Kann das leider erst Dienstag mittag entscheiden, je nachdem wie lang ich auf Arbeit brauche, aber nach Möglichkeit würd ich so von 17-19/20 Uhr ab Eppstein oder Hofheim fahren wollen. Jemand Interesse?



Intresse schon, aber ich bin nächste Woche im Urlaub. 

Gute Besserung und schmier dir was gegen die Prellungen und Blutergüsse drauf, das verkürzt die Regenerationszeit und lindert auch die Schmerzen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Möglicherweise (brauchbares Wetter vorrausgesetzt) werd ich übrigens am Dienstag fahren. Kann das leider erst Dienstag mittag entscheiden, je nachdem wie lang ich auf Arbeit brauche, aber nach Möglichkeit würd ich so von 17-19/20 Uhr ab Eppstein oder Hofheim fahren wollen. Jemand Interesse?



Ja, sehr!  Müßte aber schon ca. `ne Stunde vorher Bescheid bekommen.

Edit: Aber bitte mit Treppen und Spitzkehren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2006)

Fährt denn keiner morgen?  wie wärs mit 2000hm+ auf 100km von 15-20h?


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nö und die sind ja auch problemlos erträglich. Mittlerweile merk ich halt die Prellungen (Knie, Hüfte, Schulter) mehr und der angestauchte (?) Daumen nervt ein bißchen. Wird micch aber sicher nicht vom Biken abhalten! Möglicherweise (brauchbares Wetter vorrausgesetzt) werd ich übrigens am Dienstag fahren. Kann das leider erst Dienstag mittag entscheiden, je nachdem wie lang ich auf Arbeit brauche, aber nach Möglichkeit würd ich so von 17-19/20 Uhr ab Eppstein oder Hofheim fahren wollen. Jemand Interesse?



Upps, ist ja doch schlimmer, sorry und gute Besserung.
Ob ich am Dienstag mitkann, weiß ich noch nicht. Wollen würde ich gerne. Machst Du einen lmb-Eintrag?


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Fährt denn keiner morgen?  wie wärs mit 2000hm+ auf 100km von 15-20h?



ok! Aber net so lahm, wie sonst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2006)

stimmt schon, 15h ist bei mir auch etwas knapp - also 16h start am Türmchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

ok, abgemacht!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps, ist ja doch schlimmer, sorry und gute Besserung.
> Ob ich am Dienstag mitkann, weiß ich noch nicht. Wollen würde ich gerne. Machst Du einen lmb-Eintrag?


Ist wirklich halb so schlimm. Nichts´womit man nicht Leben kann. Aber danke für die Genesungswünsche!
LMB-Eintrag mach ich mal unter Vorbehalt rein. Kann wie gesagt sein, daß es nicht klappt, aber ich schätze mal, daß die Chance bei 80% liegt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2006)

So, LMB steht drin. Tempo diesmal mittel statt langsam. Sollten also bitte keinen blutigen Anfänger mit fahren. Bisher schwebt mir vor, mal das leigende Y bis Langenhain zu fahren und dann mal über den Judenkopf zu fegen. Danach sehen wir flexibel weiter.


----------



## arkonis (25. September 2006)

also ich habe morgen keine Zeit, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß auf der kleinen Tour...und Sonnenschein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> also ich habe morgen keine Zeit, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß auf der kleinen Tour...und Sonnenschein


Muß die *Tour morgen wohl leider absagen*.   Erstens wird´s ja wie gesagt mit der Arbeit morgen eh eng und zweitens macht mir mein verstauchter Finger von gestern heute mehr Probleme, so dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich ordentlich ´nen Lenker halten kann.   Daher muß ich leider absagen! Sorry! Vielleicht geht´s bis Mittwoch (AWB) ja wieder.


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Muß die *Tour morgen wohl leider absagen*.   Erstens wird´s ja wie gesagt mit der Arbeit morgen eh eng und zweitens macht mir mein verstauchter Finger von gestern heute mehr Probleme, so dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich ordentlich ´nen Lenker halten kann.   Daher muß ich leider absagen! Sorry! Vielleicht geht´s bis Mittwoch (AWB) ja wieder.



Sehr Schade!  Wünsche Dir aber auf jeden Fall eine gute und schnelle Genesung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2006)

Tschüß bis Sonntag  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (26. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Tschüß bis Sonntag
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Wünsch' Dir viel Spass.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2006)

Wünsch dir auch viel Spass - und ich erwarte Bilder


----------



## Mr.Cube (27. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier mal fotos von der anlage :



Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute auf meiner Feierabendrunde bei den Jumps vorbeigekommen und die waren abgesperrt. Weiss einer von euch was da los ist ? - Genaues konnt ich nicht erkennen, es war schon stockduster.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

Fährt morgen jemand ab Hofheim?


----------



## Mr.Cube (28. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand ab Hofheim?



Hi Arachne,

da wäre ich dabei. ist  18.00 Uhr OK ?


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

Mr.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> 
> da wäre ich dabei. ist  18.00 Uhr OK ?



Hi Mr.Cube,
18 Uhr wäre ok. Es ginge auch `ne halbe Stunde früher. Kennst Du Dich in der Gegend aus? Ich komme aus Bad Soden und bin bisher eigentlich immer nur Mitfahrer gewesen.

Sind denn alle anderen noch satt von letztem Sonntag???


----------



## Mr.Cube (28. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Mr.Cube,
> 18 Uhr wäre ok. Es ginge auch `ne halbe Stunde früher. Kennst Du Dich in der Gegend aus? Ich komme aus Bad Soden und bin bisher eigentlich immer nur Mitfahrer gewesen.
> 
> Sind denn alle anderen noch satt von letztem Sonntag???



Hi Arachne,

ja ich komme aus Fischbach und kenn mich rund um den Staufen ziemlich gut aus. 17.30 müsste ich eigentlich hinkriegen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## arkonis (28. September 2006)

was ist eigendlich mit einer nicht zu frühen Tour am Sonntag? diesen Freitag ist es bei mir eher schlecht.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> was ist eigendlich mit einer nicht zu frühen Tour am Sonntag? diesen Freitag ist es bei mir eher schlecht.



Bin am überlegen, ob ich da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3045021&postcount=418 mitfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

Mr.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> 
> ja ich komme aus Fischbach und kenn mich rund um den Staufen ziemlich gut aus. 17.30 müsste ich eigentlich hinkriegen.
> 
> ...



Prima, bin dann da!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2006)

Mr.Cube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute auf meiner Feierabendrunde bei den Jumps vorbeigekommen und die waren abgesperrt. Weiss einer von euch was da los ist ? - Genaues konnt ich nicht erkennen, es war schon stockduster.




dort wird ein zaun errichtet. gefahren wird trotzdem. hab mal zwei der besser gewordenen pics in mein fotoalbum geladen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2006)

So denn, wir dachten uns das wir auch mal dran sind, hoffe der Termin passt einigen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242034

Achso, wie siehts eigentlich mit morgen aus? Steht da ne Tour an?


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So denn, wir dachten uns das wir auch mal dran sind, hoffe der Termin passt einigen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242034
> Achso, wie siehts eigentlich mit morgen aus? Steht da ne Tour an?


Morgen und am Samstag bei Deiner/Eurer Tour geht bei mir leider nix (Steuererklärung:kotz.


----------



## Mr.Cube (29. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prima, bin dann da!



ich hab die Tour mal auch mal bei LMB eingestellt, vielleicht finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3282


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2006)

@Mr.Cube: Nette Feierabend-Runde, vielen Dank fürs Guiden!  Ich hatte am Ende 46,5km, 19,0km/h....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

@ Aarachne: morgen Nachmittag schon was vor?


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Aarachne: morgen Nachmittag schon was vor?



Ich wär schon gerne mitgekommen! Bin aber leider schon verabredet gewesen...


----------



## chetto (30. September 2006)

hi ihr hofheim-biker,

fahrt ihr morgen (sonntag) wieder ne runde ? wenn ja hab ich schon was geplant ? sagt mal bescheid 

gruss chetto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2006)

Evtl. würd ich am Samstag, aber nur bei entsprechendem Wetter, eine Tour in Neu-Isenburg anbieten. Nur ne ganz kurze. Max. 10km. Ziel wird ein kleiner Bikepark bei uns im Wald sein. Es soll so gegen 17:00 losgehen. Danach will ich dann noch zum gemütlichen Beisammensein bei mir Zuhause laden. Ich hab da vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal ein paar Fläschchen Wein getestet (einige werden sich wohl erinnern  ) und einen ausgesucht. Der müßte dann auch noch geleert werden. 
Wenns diesen Samstag nicht klappt wäre auch der nächste in Betracht zu ziehen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Evtl. würd ich am Samstag, aber nur bei entsprechendem Wetter, eine Tour in Neu-Isenburg anbieten. Nur ne ganz kurze. Max. 10km. Ziel wird ein kleiner Bikepark bei uns im Wald sein. Es soll so gegen 17:00 losgehen. Danach will ich dann noch zum gemütlichen Beisammensein bei mir Zuhause laden. Ich hab da vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal ein paar Fläschchen Wein getestet (einige werden sich wohl erinnern  ) und einen ausgesucht. Der müßte dann auch noch geleert werden.
> Wenns diesen Samstag nicht klappt wäre auch der nächste in Betracht zu ziehen.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Auf den Wein würde ich verzichten, da ich ja wieder mit dem Auto Heim müßte. Aber wenn ich die Kinder nicht habe bin ich dabei.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte Interesse, aber nur wenns nicht nur Wein gibt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich werd natürlich auf Eure Wünsche eingehen. Vorausetzung ist, daß Ihr Sie mir rechtzeitig mitteilt.


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde Käsekuchen mitbringen und entweder gerne bei jemanden mitfahren, oder halt auch nicht viel trinken  und jemanden mitnehmen können.


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werd natürlich auf Eure Wünsche eingehen. Vorausetzung ist, daß Ihr Sie mir rechtzeitig mitteilt.



Oh, oh, oh, also da hätte ich gerne

1. eine Südtirol-adäquate Tour vorneweg,
2. vorher noch eine umfassende LD,
3. ein halbes - ach Quatsch, 100 Jahre Urlaub,
4. den LOTTO-Jackpot,
5. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, oh, oh, also da hätte ich gerne
> 
> 1. eine Südtirol-adäquate Tour vorneweg,
> 2. vorher noch eine umfassende LD,
> ...



Da komme ich ja gar nicht vor.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

...5. schönes Wetter 
6. etwas mit genug Federweg
7...


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da komme ich ja gar nicht vor.



7. einen Babysitter für carokas Kinder,
8. ...

EDIT: die Reihenfolge stellt keine Wertung dar!!!


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> 7. einen Babysitter für carokas Kinder,
> 8. ...
> 
> EDIT: die Reihenfolge stellt keine Wertung dar!!!



Wow!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2006)

Mal sehen welche Punkte ich da erfüllen kann:
1. läßt sich virtuell einrichten
2. da seh ich schwarz
3. willst Du wirklich so alt werden, ich werd, wenn Du willst, aber mal mit Deinem Chef reden
4. nicht zu erfüllen, den bekom ich schon
5. dann müßten wir auf Sonntag Mittag verschieben
6. Du hast schon genug Federweg, hier ist Fahrtechnik gefragt
7. eben wirds schwer, wenn Sonntag bring die Kinder halt mit
Meiner Frau würde aber der Sonntag nicht so gut passen, was heist das auch ich auf nen Babysitter angewiesen bin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

Na dann simmer uns ja einig


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde Käsekuchen mitbringen und entweder gerne bei jemanden mitfahren, oder halt auch nicht viel trinken  und jemanden mitnehmen können.



Machts Du den Käsekuchen selbst ?  ..... das hört sich spannend an.

Eigentlich wollte ich eben mal schauen, ob hier am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter MTB gefahren wird und jetzt lese ich KUCHEN  

schöne Bauanleitungen für einen Kuchen gibt es übrigens hier: 
http://www.backmitmir.de/

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Machts Du den Käsekuchen selbst ?  ..... das hört sich spannend an.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich eben mal schauen, ob hier am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter MTB gefahren wird und jetzt lese ich KUCHEN
> 
> ...



Ja, Spezialrezept meiner Mami!  

Erschreckend nicht wahr! Hier wird im Nicht-Sommer nicht mehr gefahren...    All die, die nun wirklich ihr Training reduzieren werde ich bei ihrem Wedereinsetzen durchtrainiert fürchterlich erschrecken!!!


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, Spezialrezept meiner Mami!
> 
> Erschreckend nicht wahr! Hier wird im Nicht-Sommer nicht mehr gefahren...    All die, die nun wirklich ihr Training reduzieren werde ich bei ihrem Wedereinsetzen durchtrainiert fürchterlich erschrecken!!!



Das geht nicht, davor hat mich keiner gewarnt ... Soll ich denn schon jetzt Winterdepressionen bekommen.  Erst muss ich im Tessin ohne Rad Urlaub machen und jetzt gibt es in Hofheim Kuchen statt Sonne und 1200hm.

Welches Training machst Du denn solange .... kann man sich mit Kuchenbacken etwa auch fit halten ?  

Meine Mutti hält leider ihre Rezepte immer geheim und sie hat mir das Kuchenbacken nicht gezeigt


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, davor hat mich keiner gewarnt ... Soll ich denn schon jetzt Winterdepressionen bekommen.  Erst muss ich im Tessin ohne Rad Urlaub machen und jetzt gibt es in Hofheim Kuchen statt Sonne und 1200hm.
> 
> Welches Training machst Du denn solange .... kann man sich mit Kuchenbacken etwa auch fit halten ?
> 
> Meine Mutti hält leider ihre Rezepte immer geheim und sie hat mir das Kuchenbacken nicht gezeigt



Nein, nein, nein, keine Winterdepressionen!!!  Ich werde zwar sicherlich kürzer und mit weniger Hm, aber trotzdem draußen Rad fahren. 

250g Butter, 6 Eier und 300g Zucker haben, fürchte ich, eher was mit Genuß, als mit Fitness zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde wir könnten einen neuen Thread aufmachen:
"Biker und BikerInnen aus Frankfurt und Umgebung backen gemeinsam Kuchen"

Ich brauche jetzt aber Sonne bei 24° und 1200hm.


----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ich finde wir könnten einen neuen Thread aufmachen:
> "Biker und BikerInnen aus Frankfurt und Umgebung backen gemeinsam Kuchen"



Guuuuuute Idee!!!  
Solltet Ihr dann einen Vorkoster brauchen - ich würde mich opfern, wenn sich sonst niemand findet...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin schon gefunden worden  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gefunden worden
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Du bist aber keine Keulenschwingerin!


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Oktober 2006)

Über das Vorkosten können wir gerne noch demokratisch abstimmen ... 
Da ich ein Einzelkind bin, möchte ich allerdings ausschließlich nur für den Verzehr zuständig sein


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Über das Vorkosten können wir gerne noch demokratisch abstimmen ...
> Da ich ein Einzelkind bin, möchte ich allerdings ausschließlich nur für den Verzehr zuständig sein



Immer diese verwöhnten Einzelkinder......


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Immer diese verwöhnten Einzelkinder......



Ich hatte darauf doch keinen Einfluss .... Hab doch mal etwas Verständnis für meine Lage


----------



## missmarple (7. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> Über das Vorkosten können wir gerne noch demokratisch abstimmen ...
> Da ich ein Einzelkind bin, möchte ich allerdings ausschließlich nur für den Verzehr zuständig sein



Vergiss es!!! Das Argument zählt nicht - ich bin auch Einzelkind! Und ausserdem bin ich ein Mädchen!  





			
				Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte darauf doch keinen Einfluss .... Hab doch mal etwas Verständnis für meine Lage



Ha! Mein Reden!!! Und ich bin auch noch "beidseitig vorbelastet", als Einzelkind zweier Einzelkinder...  


So, und wo ist jetzt der Kuchen??? *such*


----------



## Arachne (7. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... So, und wo ist jetzt der Kuchen??? *such*



Produktionsfortschritt: Zutaten werden gerade gemischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. Oktober 2006)

ist Morgen eine fahrt in Hofheim angesagt  
Wetter.de sagt: 17 C, kein Regen  
ansonsten geh ich ins Spinning , draussen ist es aber vieeeel besser.

von der Uhrzeit her würde ich Vorschlagen 13.30


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2006)

wiempf mmpf sin grammpf bemmpf Essen  .  Verräter!

Gruss
MTK-Cub, Cracy Racer, Arachne und Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (8. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wiempf mmpf sin grammpf bemmpf Essen  .  Verräter!
> 
> Gruss
> MTK-Cub, Cracy Racer, Arachne und Lucafabian



ja wenn keiner fährt  , ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag für diese Woche. 
wie wird das Wetter? es gab noch einige die auch mitkommen wollten zu nenen sind hierbei neben den üblichen Verdächtigen:

Satiz
Maggo
Taunusmaid
Missmarple
Caroka
....

die Reihenfolge ist Zufällig gewählt und sollte nicht gewertet werden.


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2006)

wann wäre denn dieser vorschlag. am wochenende könnte tatsächlich nach seeeehr langer zeit was gehn. vorrausgesetzt ihr übt euch in zurückhaltung und rücksicht.


----------



## Bergwelle (9. Oktober 2006)

@missmarple:  Ok ... ich lasse Dir beim Kuchenessen den Vortritt ... aber nur, weil Du auch ein Einzelkind bist  

@arkonis: und ich ?????  .... Darf ich auch mal wieder mitfahren ?
(Ich würde auch auf einen Kuchen ganz verzichten .)


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> ... (Ich würde auch auf einen Kuchen ganz verzichten .)



Prima! Bringe ihn dann bitte mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> @missmarple:  Ok ... ich lasse Dir beim Kuchenessen den Vortritt ... aber nur, weil Du auch ein Einzelkind bist
> 
> @arkonis: und ich ?????  .... Darf ich auch mal wieder mitfahren ?
> (Ich würde auch auf einen Kuchen ganz verzichten .)



natürlich  darf jeder mitfahren.  
Einzelkinder, mit diesem Argument haben schon meine Lehrer versucht mein schlechtes Betragen zu erklären


----------



## Bergwelle (9. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> natürlich  darf jeder mitfahren.
> Einzelkinder, mit diesem Argument haben schon meine Lehrer versucht mein schlechtes Betragen zu erklären



Super .... min. eine Hofheimer Tour müsste doch in diesem Jahr noch möglich sein, oder ?  

@Arachne:  würde gerne auch an Deiner AWB Tour am Mittwoch teilnehmen,  weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es bis 17:00 Uhr schaffe. Bisher sehe ich auch noch keine Mitfahrereinträge.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Bisher sehe ich auch noch keine Mitfahrereinträge.



Na vielleicht mal die Brille putzen, oder den Optiker besuchen.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Super .... min. eine Hofheimer Tour müsste doch in diesem Jahr noch möglich sein, oder ?
> 
> @Arachne:  würde gerne auch an Deiner AWB Tour am Mittwoch teilnehmen,  weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es bis 17:00 Uhr schaffe. Bisher sehe ich auch noch keine Mitfahrereinträge.



Im Augenblick sind wir, ohne Dich, zu dritt. Ja, 17 Uhr ist auch für mich hart! Ich möchte aber unbedingt noch den ein, oder anderen Trail sehen können...  

Hofheim vielleicht Freitag?


----------



## Bergwelle (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na vielleicht mal die Brille putzen, oder den Optiker besuchen.



Ich hab noch keine Brille ..... OK OK ... jetzt sehe ich auch einen Eintrag.
17:00 Uhr ist schon die beste Zeit ! 
Bedenken habe ich jedoch, weil ich schon seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren bin.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine Brille ..... OK OK ... jetzt sehe ich auch einen Eintrag.
> 17:00 Uhr ist schon die beste Zeit !
> Bedenken habe ich jedoch, weil ich schon seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren bin.



Kein Problem, schau Dir doch mal die Mitfahrer an!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kein Problem, schau Dir doch mal die Mitfahrer an!






Vorsiiiiiiiiicht, sonst gibts Ärger, Plastikradfahrer 


Uwe wir bilden die Nachhut, die wird ja auch gebraucht


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vorsiiiiiiiiicht, sonst gibts Ärger, Plastikradfahrer



oje, zu spät! Und das, obwohl Du so nett zu mir bist (keine Angst, das verrate ich niemandem)!!  *schäm*


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Na dann wollen wir mal das Kriegsbeil wieder begraben.

Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Nächsten Freitag Hofheim hört sich nach ner menge Spass an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir mal das Kriegsbeil wieder begraben.
> 
> Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt!



Puuuuh!



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag Hofheim hört sich nach ner menge Spass an



Dann macht doch mal Zeitvorschläge, ich hab` Gleitzeit.  Ich kann diesbezüglich zwar nicht mit den Selbständigen hier konkurrieren  , bin Freitags aber sogar noch flexibler als Mo-Do.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Frei Tag ist immer gut


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frei Tag ist immer gut



S...!!!   Stimmt, Dich hatte ich vergessen...

EDIT: NEIN, nicht Dich, sondern Deine A......-Zeiten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Nun ja, mir ist das im Grunde relativ egal, Freitags werden bei uns im Ausbildungszentrum die überstd. die über die Woche gesammelt werden abgebaut - damit wir mehr vom WE haben. Da es ja recht früh dunkel wird wäre wohl so 16:30-17Uhr schon ok (muss ja vorher noch reichlich Brötchen schmieren )


----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

bei mir klappt das Freitag auch ganz gut, da wird grundsätzlich nicht mehr neues angefangen.
wie ist überhaupt die zustimmung für den Freitag ?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> bei mir klappt das Freitag auch ganz gut, da wird grundsätzlich nicht mehr neues angefangen.
> wie ist überhaupt die zustimmung für den Freitag ?



bisher vier, ab wann kannst Du denn?


----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

ja so ab 16.30 Uhr


----------



## T. J. (9. Oktober 2006)

Könnte auch mal wieder, allerdings erst so gegen halb sechs. 
Könnte ja vielleicht irgendwo dazustoßen....

Grüsslis :[tJ]:


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Oje, mußte ich weit herunterblättern, bis ich zum Hofheim-Fred gelangt...  

Habe einen lmb für morgen 16:30 Uhr ab Türmchen eingetragen. Führen sollte aber wieder jemand, der sich dort besser auskennt als ich! 

@T.J.: Hast Du ein Handy, damit wir uns unterwegs für einen Treffpunkt absprechen können? Wenn ja, Nummer bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. Oktober 2006)

ok, eingetragen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Das Wetter ist ja nicht gerade das schönste


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja nicht gerade das schönste



wird hoffentlich noch!


----------



## arkonis (13. Oktober 2006)

ich glaube es wird auch heute nichts bei mir, die Arbeit hält mich auf


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2006)

Das Wetter würde mich heute nicht abhalten - dafür tun's die letzten drei Frühdienste, die mir wie Blei in den Knochen stecken! Ausserdem laufe ich Gefahr, dass sich meine Augenringe in den Speichen verfangen...  
Dementsprechend werd ich wohl nur meine kleine Tempelrunde zu Fuss absolvieren.


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das Wetter würde mich heute nicht abhalten - dafür tun's die letzten drei Frühdienste, die mir wie Blei in den Knochen stecken! Ausserdem laufe ich Gefahr, dass sich meine Augenringe in den Speichen verfangen...
> Dementsprechend werd ich wohl nur meine kleine Tempelrunde zu Fuss absolvieren.



Und wenn ich Dir verspreche Dir Deine Augenringe oberhalb der Räder zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Gerd: wer ist ausser uns zwei eign. noch dabei?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Nuja, wird sich schon jemand finden der uns den Weg weißen wird - in 15mins gehts für mich los.


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nuja, wird sich schon jemand finden der uns den Weg weißen wird - in 15mins gehts für mich los.



Fahre jetzt von zu Hause los. Fahren wir halt nach gemeinsamer Erinnerung...


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Dir verspreche Dir Deine Augenringe oberhalb der Räder zu halten?



Hätte ich das Angebot mal angenommen   - das kommt davon, wenn man "fremdgeht": die letzten 1,5 km hab ich mich humpelnderweise mit ner ordentlichen Bänderdehnung zurück zum Auto geschleppt...


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hätte ich das Angebot mal angenommen   - das kommt davon, wenn man "fremdgeht": die letzten 1,5 km hab ich mich humpelnderweise mit ner ordentlichen Bänderdehnung zurück zum Auto geschleppt...



Ja, hättest du das nur mal gemacht! Dann wären wir wahrscheinlich auch gescheit gefahren. So hatte ich mit An- und Abfahrt am Ende: 45,6km, 800Hm, 17,9km/h, 2h40min (141/172).  Wir sind zuerst zum Objekt unserer Begierde an der Bergkapelle (war im unteren Teil leider zu naß...), dann über Meisterturm, Buschpfad, Gundelhard zum Mannstein und die Sau zurück. War teilweise recht rutschig...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Wir hatten unseren Spass - auch wenn wir nur zu zweit waren und die ganzen fast keine Trails gefahren sind


----------



## Jo.wa (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi jungs, 
bin neue in dem froum hier auf empfehlung von Crazy-Racer. bin mal gespannt wann ihr die nächtste tour macht, denn dann wäre ich wohl auf jedenfall dabei, insofern ich an dem tag zeit hab


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Hi jungs,
> bin neue in dem froum hier auf empfehlung von Crazy-Racer. bin mal gespannt wann ihr die nächtste tour macht, denn dann wäre ich wohl auf jedenfall dabei, insofern ich an dem tag zeit hab




Hi Jo.wa,
bei uns gibts auch Mädels und die haben Keulen. Also sei Vorsichtig mit der anrede! 

Heute Mittag 14:00 Hohemark wär schon mal eine.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## SaTiZ (6. November 2006)

da isser wieder  
eieiei, nur weil ich nicht da war, braucht Ihr ja den Hofheim-Fred nicht erlöschen zu lassen 
Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren?


----------



## caroka (6. November 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:


> da isser wieder
> eieiei, nur weil ich nicht da war, braucht Ihr ja den Hofheim-Fred nicht erlöschen zu lassen
> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren?



Hi, schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. 
Sonntag, weiss ich noch nicht aber macht doch mal, vllt passt es ja dann und ich kann mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

sonntach tut sisch gud anhörn. vielleicht nochemal gesche ende der woch drüber babbele (plauschen)


----------



## Jo.wa (6. November 2006)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr da eigentlich so fahrt eher CC orientiert oder dh oder was? weil ich fahr eigentlich immer so strecken um die 60 km also mitm mtb. mitm rennrad das doppelte.


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

wir fahren touren, gerne mit dem ein oder anderen fiesen trailstück also keine waldautobahn. und immer nur so schnell, wie der langsamste kann.


----------



## Jo.wa (6. November 2006)

wie langsam ist den der langsamste weil ich fahr eher etwas leistungsorientierter


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

naja, wie langsam soll der sein? 7,8??? 

ich schätze mal, dass wir auf ner tour mit 20km 700hm nen schnitt von 13 haben, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Heutige Tour hatte 93,5km/322hm mit nem 22er Schnitt. Musst du wissen ob dir das das Gruppenfahren Wert ist das du mal langsamer als sonst unterwegs bist.


----------



## Jo.wa (7. November 2006)

Ja ok ich denke notfalls mach ich halt ein ga1 training. also ann sein das ich mal am dabei bin wo genau trefft ihr euch denn


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

normalerweise am türmchen am marktplatz. in letzter zeit wird das allerdings immer im plauschfred erläutert. am besten du schaust da mal vorbei.


----------



## SaTiZ (10. November 2006)

Fährt jemand mit am Sonntag? Ich weiß nur noch nicht wo ich hin will 
Start wäre so um 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

ja klar, ich habe mal ne anfrage an den lieben carsten geschickt, ob er nicht ne nette ga runde anbieten will. die uhrzeit passt mir seeeeeeehr gut, ich will am sonntag nämlich ordentlich punkte einfahren. worau hast du denn lust?


----------



## SaTiZ (10. November 2006)

ist mir egal hauptsache wieder fahren 
Das ganze kann auch etwas länger dauern


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

ok, dann sollten wir sonntag um 1000 festhalten. treffpunkt mirfahrer und runde klären wir dann noch. ist das ok für dich?


----------



## SaTiZ (10. November 2006)

jup, zu beachten ist nur das ich kein Auto hab 
ich schick Dir mal per PM meine Handynummer, da mein Internet Zuhause streikt...


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

ok ich bin Sonntag auch dabei, wie sieht es aus, steht 10:00 noch?


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

10:00uhr steht noch, nur die route ist noch nicht festgemacht.  wir wollten ganz gern ne flache runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

also ich wär für ein paar hm


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

war mir klar........also dem satiz isses wohl egal, den rachid kann ich heut abend nochmal fragen. wo wolltest de denn lang?


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

immer der Nase nach, hauptsache hoch, runter, hoch runter.... 
nö, ich denke wir machen die Strecke die wir zuletzt mit dem Matthias gefahren sind, wo es diesen langen Trail gab, weiss aber nicht mehr den Namen


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

da bin ich glaube ich früher ausgestiegen. also bist du der guide...10:00uhr wo?


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

in Hofheim am Marktplatz. als Guide ich zwar nicht so viel, aber wenn wir uns verfahren können wir noch ein paar Punkte gutmachen, passt schon.
Ich mache mal einen Eintrag ins LMB


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3595


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

ok, ich hab mich eingetragen, der rachid wird wohl mitkommen und der satiz auch. dessen internet funktioniert allerdings nicht so richtig, deshalb nur telefonischen kontakt.


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Ich werde morgen auch fahren. Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich 10:00 Uhr schaffe, eher nicht. ...............also nicht warten!


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen auch fahren. Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich 10:00 Uhr schaffe, eher nicht. ...............also nicht warten!



Soll ich Dich 20 vor 10 abholen?


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich 20 vor 10 abholen?



bist du auch dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich 20 vor 10 abholen?



Wenn es nach mir ginge klar. Aber ich möchte die Kinder nicht alleine Frühstücken lassen. Das könnten die zwar schon aber........nee.


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

so wie es aussieht machen die Taunusplauscher die ersten Plätze  
im Taunus da wohnen die harten Kerle und Damen


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht machen die Taunusplauscher die ersten Plätze
> im Taunus da wohnen die harten Kerle und Damen



edit: falscher fred


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge klar. Aber ich möchte die Kinder nicht alleine Frühstücken lassen. Das könnten die zwar schon aber........nee.


puh, Glück gehabt....


Maggo schrieb:


> bist du auch dabei??


eigentlich müßte ich mal `nen Tag pausieren...


arkonis schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht machen die Taunusplauscher die ersten Plätze
> im Taunus da wohnen die harten Kerle und Damen


Nur die Plauscher sind die Harten!


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur die Plauscher sind die Harten!


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge klar. Aber ich möchte die Kinder nicht alleine Frühstücken lassen. Das könnten die zwar schon aber........nee.



wir können natürlich auch um 11:00 Uhr starten


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


>



ok, und die, die >2000Hm am Tag fahren.


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> wir können natürlich auch um 11:00 Uhr starten



 Nettes Angebot aber startet ruhig um 10:00 Uhr. Wir treffen uns bestimmt irgentwo.


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

es regnet  
wollen wir trotzdem fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

los gehts


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

ja, ihr wollt fahren und Punkt holen, was macht euch da das bissel regen aus


----------



## Maggo (12. November 2006)

wir sind auch gefahren und wie sagt der uwe immer so schön....wenn engel reisen. hätten wir beim ersten regenguss abgebrochen wäre uns ne nette tour durch die lappen gegangen.


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

jo das hat ganz gut gepasst, bin nur kurz bei der rückfahrt ind den Regen gekommen.
Dem Kurhausentempelberg habe ich doch mitgenomen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)




----------



## SaTiZ (13. November 2006)

schee wars, jetzt weiß ich wieder was mir 12 Wochen gefehlt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:


> schee wars, jetzt weiß ich wieder was mir 12 Wochen gefehlt hat



Waren das nur zwölf Wochen? Habe Dich auf `nem DIMB-Treffen kennengelernt, bin ab da in Hofheim mitgefahren und habe Dich nicht wieder gesehen. Muß noch länger her gewesen sein...


----------



## SaTiZ (13. November 2006)

nur 12 Wochen sind gut, das sind volle 3 Monate 
Ab 12. August hatte ich Lehrgang und dann Arbeitsstreß - aber macht ja nix - muss trotzdem wieder etwas machen um fit zu werden

aua, war ich schlecht


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

du hast dich aber wacker geschlagen gestern. wenn der wille da ist, kommt der rest von allein. leider hast du dir zum wiedereinstieg die falsche jahreszeit ausgesucht.


----------



## SaTiZ (13. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> leider hast du dir zum wiedereinstieg die falsche jahreszeit ausgesucht.



Es war schon OK - die falsche Jahreszeit gibt es nicht - es gab nur zu wenig Wintersachen beim Aldi


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

können wir diese Woche wiederholen, das Wetter soll auch besser werden  
ich mache auch wieder den Guide.


----------



## SaTiZ (14. November 2006)

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

ok Sonntag 10.00 Uhr steht im LMB


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

ich kanns noch nicht versprechen, wenns klappt dann nicht allzu lang, meine freundin kommt am samstag aus dem urlaub zurück....


----------



## SaTiZ (15. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ok Sonntag 10.00 Uhr steht im LMB



Du hast den LMB für den Samstag gemacht, aändere doch bitte mal das Datum auf den 19.11.


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2006)

ok, das Datum sollte jetzt stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2006)

Bin ich nicht dabei, Sonntag sind wir (Uwe, Gerd, caro, ....) mitm Thomas (der von BK) unterwegs.


----------



## BikerTune323 (17. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bin aus Kriftel und auch öfter mit dem Bike in der Gegend um den Staufen unterwegs. Sehr geile Bike-Gegend. Ab und zu verschlägts mich dann aber auch weiter Richtung Fuchstanz, Altkönig, Großer Feldberg.
Irgendwann (wenns mal wieder etwas trockener ist) habe ich geplant, vom Altkönig über den sog. "Volleulenweg" runter Richtung Kronberg (Bürgelstollen) zu fahren. Ist ne ziemlich geile DH-Strecke, die man so gut wie gar nicht mit dem Bike hochkommt ;-)

Viele Grüße, Bikertune.


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2006)

Servus BikerTune323 kannst dir mal überlegen am Sonntag mitzufahren, wir fahren eher eine leichtere Runde, mehr für Ausdauer und Kreislauf.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2006)

BikerTune323 schrieb:


> Irgendwann (wenns mal wieder etwas trockener ist) habe ich geplant, vom Altkönig über den sog. "Volleulenweg" runter Richtung Kronberg (Bürgelstollen) zu fahren. Ist ne ziemlich geile DH-Strecke, die man so gut wie gar nicht mit dem Bike hochkommt ;-)


Bürgelstollen? Das wär dann der schwarze Weg (Markierungen schwarzer Balken und schwarzer Punkt), auch "Viktoriatempeltrail" genannt. Der ist mit etwas Mumm und Balance durchaus bergauf fahrbar!


----------



## caroka (17. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bürgelstollen? Das wär dann der schwarze Weg (Markierungen schwarzer Balken und schwarzer Punkt), auch "Viktoriatempeltrail" genannt. Der ist mit etwas Mumm und Balance durchaus bergauf fahrbar!



Aber doch nicht jetzt mit dem vielen Laub , oder?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2006)

Doch sicher. Die unteren Stücke bis zu dem kreuzenden Hauptweg Königstein-Falkenstein fahr ich öfters hoch. Die sind gar nicht so schlimm. Böse sind eigentlich nur die beiden obersten Passagen unterm Gipfel. Dafür muß man dann schon fUEL oder den wissefux heißen, damit man da gut hoch kommt.


----------



## caroka (17. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Doch sicher. Die unteren Stücke bis zu dem kreuzenden Hauptweg Königstein-Falkenstein fahr ich öfters hoch. Die sind gar nicht so schlimm. Böse sind eigentlich nur die beiden obersten Passagen unterm Gipfel. Dafür muß man dann schon fUEL oder den wissefux heißen, damit man da gut hoch kommt.



Iiiiiirgentwann probier ich das auch mal.


----------



## arkonis (19. November 2006)

man das war eine Tour mit viel Schlaaaammmmm.
was mich heute gewundert hat war der viele Verkehr im Wald, zustände wie in einer Fußgängerzone!
an der Kreuzung hohe Schneisse, Kreuzweg habe ich auf dem breiten Weg 21! Wanderer gezählt und ganze drei Mtb'lerim gesamten vodertaunus. 
Wegen der vielen Wanderer konnte ich nicht angemessen fahren! habe dann versucht den trailigen Weg bis zu dem weissen Bimbestempel zu fahren. Irgendwo hat es mich dann zerlegt wegen dem vielen Schlamm, ist aber nichts passiert ausser ein leicht verbogenes Schaltauge da weich gelandet.


----------



## SaTiZ (20. November 2006)

eieiei, da lässt man Dich einmal alleine fahren und dann so etwas...
Gut das Dir nichts passiert ist. Für mich war es glaube cih besser, dass ich fürher wieder heimwärts bin. Die ganze Nacht durchtrinken und am nächsten morgen biken verträgt sich nicht wirklich gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. November 2006)

so wieder ein Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3657


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so wieder ein Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3657



Edit: Hat sisch erledigt.


----------



## arkonis (21. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit: Hat sisch erledigt.



was denn?


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> was denn?



Im lmb stand Baden-Württemberg, anstatt Hessen.


----------



## arkonis (21. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Im lmb stand Baden Würtenberg, anstatt Hessen.



neeee glaub ich nicht  kommst du auch mit?


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> neeee glaub ich nicht  kommst du auch mit?



Da muss ich mich getäuscht haben.  
Sonntag habe ich mir vorgemerkt.  Habe aber am Samstag ne kleine Feier. Es könnte sein, dass ich so früh nicht aus dem Bett komme. Deswegen trage ich mich mal nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. November 2006)

ich überlege auch nicht besser 11 Uhr einzutragen, die Wanderer gehen so bis 12 auf wanderschaft und dann anscheinend zum Essen. So war es letzte Woche


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich getäuscht haben.
> Sonntag habe ich mir vorgemerkt.  Habe aber am Samstag ne kleine Feier. Es könnte sein, dass ich so früh nicht aus dem Bett komme. Deswegen trage ich mich mal nicht ein.



ich könnte Dich wecken! Warte um halb sechs geht mein Flieger, anderthalb Stunden früher da: 4 Uhr und noch ca. `ne dreiviertel Stunde Fahrtzeit. Ich könnte Dich so um drei/viertel nach drei wecken! Ok?


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich könnte Dich wecken! Warte um halb sechs geht mein Flieger, anderthalb Stunden früher da: 4 Uhr und noch ca. `ne dreiviertel Stunde Fahrtzeit. Ich könnte Dich so um drei/viertel nach drei wecken! Ok?



Du Schuft......

Obwohl, wenn Du mich mitnimmst..........


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Schuft......
> 
> Obwohl, wenn Du mich mitnimmst..........



Ok, abgemacht!  Wann hast Du zuletzt Urlaub gemacht?


----------



## SaTiZ (22. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so wieder ein Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3657



dabei


----------



## goody-85origin (23. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich überlege auch nicht besser 11 Uhr einzutragen, die Wanderer gehen so bis 12 auf wanderschaft und dann anscheinend zum Essen. So war es letzte Woche


#


Hi Leute, das wär´ja ´ne Idee zuerst quasi MTBen, und dann um 1/4 nach eins zum Rennradtreff in Frankfurt-> schaut mal bei Last Minute Radeln im rennrad-news.de - FORUM...

Wer von Euch ist mit RR dabei? 

Würdet Ihr mit MTB eventuell über Wiesbaden fahr´n..Büüddte.. 
 im Voraus 

*Seid Ihr bei MISSION TWO dabei?*


----------



## caroka (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, abgemacht!  Wann hast Du zuletzt Urlaub gemacht?



Vor zwei Jahren 1 Woche Rodenroth (Lahn-Dill-Kreis).


----------



## SaTiZ (23. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich überlege auch nicht besser 11 Uhr einzutragen, die Wanderer gehen so bis 12 auf wanderschaft und dann anscheinend zum Essen. So war es letzte Woche



lass es mal bei 10  Ich muss 12:30 Uhr wieder zuhause sein, hab noch einen anderen Termin. Ich fahre also wieder nur ne kleine Runde



> Würdet Ihr mit MTB eventuell über Wiesbaden fahr´n..Büüddte.


Das wird diesmal nichts, so viel Zeit hab ich nicht. Vielleicht können wir ja mal die Kriftel - Wiesbaden Tour aus der FR fahren
von Kriftel über Eppstein und Niedernhausen nach Wiesbaden
54,87 Kilometer; 1368 Höhenmeter
http://www.fr-aktuell.de/frankfurt_...ountainbike_touren/?em_cnt=14971&index_page=4


----------



## arkonis (23. November 2006)

goody-85origin schrieb:


> #
> 
> Wer von Euch ist mit RR dabei?
> 
> ...



ehrlich gesagt ich hab kein Rennrad


----------



## Maggo (23. November 2006)

was ist mission two?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (23. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so wieder ein Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3657



kann doch nicht, muss arbeiten...


----------



## Matthias (25. November 2006)

@ arkonis: Wenn sich sonst keiner fürn Sonntag einträgt mußt du wg. mir nicht unbedingt kommen. Ich schau am So nochmal um neun rein.
cu
Matthias


----------



## arkonis (25. November 2006)

bin eben wieder online  , ich werde kommen allerdings bin ich nicht ganz so fit wegen Vorzeichen einer erkätung, mal sehen wie es sich morgen früh entwickelt.


----------



## caroka (26. November 2006)

Ich muss leider absagen, da ich kurzfristig in Urlaub entschwinde.


----------



## arkonis (26. November 2006)

Urlaub mal eben so  nagut ich werde auf jeden fall am treffpunkt sein


----------



## goody-85origin (26. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was ist mission two?




Schau mal hier bei Last Minute Biking (Datumsbeginn:8./-10.12.) , und vor allem im Rennrad-Forum (Link dazu ganz rechts oben auf der Site), da wirst Du auf die "Verursacher" von MISSION ONE und in Planung 

MISSION TWO schon bald stoßen 
(Anlass war der Winterpokal..durch den ich "goody-w-85" ins Forum gekommen bin...)..........

  Schau´einfach mal rein...


----------



## arkonis (26. November 2006)

*lachundfallum*, you made my Day goody! 48 Stunden  
ich kenne sicher den ein oder ander Winterpokalfetechisten aber Das übertrifft alles  
hat es denn überhaupt schon jemand mal geschafft?


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

wer kommt am sonntag wieder mit? langsame runde weniger hm.


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

sonntag gehts in den hochtaunus. komm doch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

Ja genau mach das. Du mußt um erfolgreich zu bleiben immer wieder neue Wege gehen. And You are the lucky man.


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

ich hab gerade eine schnupfphase hinter mir gebracht, morgen werde ich mich entscheiden, vielleicht wenn es gut geht komme ich zum hochtaunus


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

> Ja genau mach das. Du mußt um erfolgreich zu bleiben immer wieder neue Wege gehen. And You are the lucky man.



sollen wir dich fortan: rumdruckser nennen? willst du das? du bist noch ne ansage schuldig.


----------



## arkonis (2. Dezember 2006)

ich habe mal einen Eintrag gemacht, wie gesagt leichte runde wegen husten röcheln usw.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3615


----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2006)

ich muss morgen nochmal auf die a****** aus diesem grund weiss ich nicht, ob ichs schaffe. wie machen wir das?


----------



## arkonis (30. Dezember 2006)

ok, morgen geht wieder einer, aber nicht vor 13.30
wer fahren will schreibt einfach, wird eine leichte Tour mit max. 3 Stunden, gemächlich und ohne Stress (auch wegen Eisglättegefahr). Habe keine Zeit LMB Eintrag zu machen deshalb hier eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (31. Dezember 2006)

ok, war eine harte Tour, zum Glück war keiner dabei.
Dreimal die Gundelhart rauf und runter im Zeitstreß gegen die Dunkelheit, irgendwie haperts noch mit der Orientierung  aber das wird schon. 

Kein Eis aber dafür war Mad Max am Werk. Die fahrrillen werden teils mit Humus aufgefüllt, vielleicht ergibt sich für nächstes Jahr der ein oder andere flowige Trail


----------



## arkonis (14. Januar 2007)

ok, schönes Wetter, fahre in ner halben Stunde los, wer mitfahren will kann hier innerhalb einer halben Stund bescheid sagen.
sorry ist ein wenig kurzfristig


----------



## boarderboy1968 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Hofheimer und aus der Umgebung !

Wollte mal was nachfragen.

Ist ja noch bißchen bis die ersten Rennen so im April,z.B. Kellerwald wieder anfangen,aber hätte vorher Lust einen kleinen "Test" zu fahren.
Jetzt habe ich aber weit ausgeholt*g*
Wollte eigentlich "nur" fragen,ob ihr etwas von einem Rennen in Hofheim wißt?
Ein Freund von mir meinte das es letztes Jahr im März ein "Rennen" gegeben hätte,wohl in der Nähe vom"Waldgeist",den ich sehr gut kenne*lecker*grins*,der aber wohl wegen dem vielen Schnee den wir dieses Jahr *noch *nicht hatten,und auch *nicht* kommen braucht,da wir gerade am Bauen sind,ausgefallen wäre.
Leider hat er aber keine genauere Info darüber....

Will zum Schluß kommen*g*Kann mir einer von Euch eventuell den Link zu dem Rennen schicken,oder anderst die Info "überbringen"?

Nur so nebenbei 9. Rheingauer MTB-Marathon 17.06.2007.Das ist "unser" Rennen,in Kiedrich was ihr sicher auch alle kennt 

Gruß Mikel,der "alte "Rheingau*n*er" ;-]


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

boarderboy1968 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Hofheimer und aus der Umgebung !
> 
> Wollte mal was nachfragen.
> 
> ...


Grüß Dich boarderboy1968,
das im März ist kein Rennen sondern ne CTF, die letztes Jahr wg. seltsamer Massenansammlung gefrohrener Regentropfen ausgefallen ist  (kaum vorstellbar, dass sich das dieses Jahr wiederholt).
Diese wird vom RC Radsportfreunde Hattersheim ausgetragen und findet am 11. März statt; hier der Link http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/ctf.html
Da es meine "Hausberge" sind, werde ich versuchen da mitzufahren.
cu


----------



## boarderboy1968 (2. März 2007)

Hallo Bikerfreunde !

Hatte schonmal nachgefragt ob mir jemand sagen kann wann das MTB "Rennen" im März in Hofheim/Taunus ist?

Gruß Mikel


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

hm ja, du müsstest eigentlich nur den beitrag deines vorschreibers lesen


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Wie heißt es so schön, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Sonntag in einer Woche ist der Staufen-CTF - siehe obenstehender Link.

Die Taunus-Trails sind irgendwann wieder im Sommer.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Die Taunus-Trails sind irgendwann wieder im Sommer.


Nicht irgendwann, sondern am 19.8.!


----------



## arkonis (2. März 2007)

dann ist es auch wieder warm und trocken!


----------



## boarderboy1968 (5. März 2007)

Hallo Zuisammen !

Da habe ich wohl den Eintrag vom 15.02. überlesen ;-]

 @ Carsten:Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß Mikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. April 2007)

nun ist es wieder Warm und Trocken! Vorschläge wie damit umzugehen ist?
Würde gerne wieder die Strecke "Taunustrails" fahren hab versucht in den letzten Wochen den Weg zu finden bin aber nur die Strecke Meisterturm-Gundelhart-Hannenkamp-Stauffen und zurück gefahren, so langsam wird es langweilig!


----------



## arkonis (8. April 2007)




----------



## Taunusritter (8. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> dann ist es auch wieder warm und trocken!



Es ist warm und trocken   - für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben, es gibt einen zweiten Hofheim-Tread, trainingsorientiert   : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3592523&posted=1#post3592523

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## trekkinger (8. April 2007)

Hi Taunusplauscher!

Würde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal bei einer Eurer Touren einklinken, sofern es zeitlich passt. 

VG
Kai


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Hi Taunusplauscher!
> 
> Würde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal bei einer Eurer Touren einklinken, sofern es zeitlich passt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kai,

sehr gerne!  Im Moment treffen wir uns noch nicht wieder regelmäßig ab Hofheim.  Aber das Afterwork Biking hat wieder angefangen (Mittwochs ab Oberursek Hohemark). Und am 13.4 möchte Taunusritter `ne schnellere Runde ab Hofheim drehen (Trainingsgruppe erweitern...). Unregelmäßige Treffen werden leider im etwas unübersichtlichen Plauschfred verabredet.


----------



## arkonis (8. April 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Es ist warm und trocken   - für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben, es gibt einen zweiten Hofheim-Tread, trainingsorientiert   : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3592523&posted=1#post3592523
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Klaus



schon gesehen! bin doch nicht blind  
möchte aber erstmal leichtere fahrten machen, fürs erste 
Habe über den Winter Muskulatur aufgebaut und wollte nicht gleich alles verbraten.
Wenn es langsamere Biker gibt haben die auch hier eine Heimat 
Frauen können auch mitfahren 
Bin auch nicht gerade fürs schnelle Bergabfahren bekannt  
.
.
.


----------



## arkonis (8. April 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Hi Taunusplauscher!
> 
> Würde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal bei einer Eurer Touren einklinken, sofern es zeitlich passt.
> 
> ...


stimmt du wolltest noch diesen speziellen Trail kennenlernen , hab aber den Weg nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## trekkinger (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> sehr gerne!  Im Moment treffen wir uns noch nicht wieder regelmäßig ab Hofheim.  Aber das Afterwork Biking hat wieder angefangen (Mittwochs ab Oberursek Hohemark). Und am 13.4 möchte Taunusritter `ne schnellere Runde ab Hofheim drehen (Trainingsgruppe erweitern...). Unregelmäßige Treffen werden leider im etwas unübersichtlichen Plauschfred verabredet.


Für eine schnelle Runde bin ich leider nicht fit genug, da ich den Winter über so gut wie garnicht gefahren bin. 

Hm, mal schauen, wie ich mich in der Unübersichtlichkeit zurechtfinde. Hier wird nicht mehr vereinbart oder noch nicht?




arkonis schrieb:


> stimmt du wolltest noch diesen speziellen Trail kennenlernen , hab aber den Weg nicht mehr gefunden


Genau, der Weg. Bin aber jetzt nicht an den gebunden.


----------



## arkonis (8. April 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Hm, mal schauen, wie ich mich in der Unübersichtlichkeit zurechtfinde. Hier wird nicht mehr vereinbart oder noch nicht?



noch nicht, wir sammeln noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nun ist es wieder Warm und Trocken! Vorschläge wie damit umzugehen ist?
> Würde gerne wieder die Strecke "Taunustrails" fahren hab versucht in den letzten Wochen den Weg zu finden bin aber nur die Strecke Meisterturm-Gundelhart-Hannenkamp-Stauffen und zurück gefahren, so langsam wird es langweilig!


Hallo Arkonis und Trekkinger (und die ganze Leserschar). Ich kann hier erst ab dem 16.04. was beitragen. 
Die Taunustrails bin ich zwar mitgefahren, hatte damals aber noch kein Garmin.  Vllt. hatte *Arachne* damals schon sein Gerät und die Strecke aufgezeichnet ???


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...  Vllt. hatte *Arachne* damals schon sein Gerät und die Strecke aufgezeichnet ???



Nein, hatte es noch nicht. Hätte es aber wegen des Gewichts sowieso nicht mitgenommen.

Hast Du Lust am 16.4. eine Runde ab Hofheim zu drehen?  Ich kenne mich immer noch zu wenig in der Gegend aus...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, hatte es noch nicht. Hätte es aber wegen des Gewichts sowieso nicht mitgenommen.
> 
> Hast Du Lust am 16.4. eine Runde ab Hofheim zu drehen?  Ich kenne mich immer noch zu wenig in der Gegend aus...


Hmmm.... , wie schaut's eigentlich mit Deiner evtl. Hofheimer Wohnung aus ? Hat sich das schon bestätigt oder isses noch offen ?
Am 16.04. is leider schlecht (ein Termin um 17:00 h, den zweiten um 20:00 h (ich hatte vorher nicht in meinen Terminplaner geschaut; nur die Woche nach dem Abschluss im Kopf gehabt).
In der Woche bliebe nur noch der 17.04. oder Freitag der 20.04. . Geht da was Deiner- und/oder Allerseits ?


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hmmm.... , wie schaut's eigentlich mit Deiner evtl. Hofheimer Wohnung aus ? Hat sich das schon bestätigt oder isses noch offen ?
> Am 16.04. is leider schlecht (ein Termin um 17:00 h, den zweiten um 20:00 h (ich hatte vorher nicht in meinen Terminplaner geschaut; nur die Woche nach dem Abschluss im Kopf gehabt).
> In der Woche bliebe nur noch der 17.04. oder Freitag der 20.04. . Geht da was Deiner- und/oder Allerseits ?



Geht. 

Habe noch keinen Vertrag, aber eine mündliche Zusage!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Habe noch keinen Vertrag, aber eine mündliche Zusage!


 jipiiiieeehhh


----------



## trekkinger (9. April 2007)

Mosche!

Also 20.4. wäre ok für mich, je nach Uhrzeit. Am 17.4. im Prinzip auch, da aber wird es vermutlich zeitlich  sehr knapp, je nachdem, wann ihr immer so unter der Woche startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (9. April 2007)

also ich kann nicht fest zusagen, von daher würde ich mich spontan anhängen wenn es passt.
@Arachne wenn du noch Hilfe beim Umzug brauchst sag Bescheid.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. April 2007)

Hallöle,

ich werde am Mittwoch eine kleine Abendrunde nach der Arbeit drehen. Dachte da an was gemütliches (!) bergauf, bergab fährt mein Rocky auch gerne etwas schneller und trailiger (läßt sich ggf. aber auch zügeln ). Wenn sich jemand anhängen möchte, wir starten 17:30Uhr am weltbekannten Türmchen in Hofheim. 

Na denn bis Mittwoch,

Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. April 2007)

BÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hhhhh  . Heuuuul . 

Das melde ich der IBC-Frauenbeauftragten  !!!!! Kein Mensch will mit mir Rad fahren  !!!!!

OK. Also das âschnellerâ nehm ich zurÃ¼ck. Wollte ja doch nur ausdrÃ¼cken, dass ich eben lieber Trails als breite Schotterpisten fahre. Ist das schlimm? An dem âgemÃ¼tlichâ will und kann ich nichts Ã¤ndern.

Also ich beiÃe wirklich nicht (bin doch Vegetarierin   )!!!

Na dann nutz ich mal die gÃ¼nstige Gelegenheit und verschiebe hiermit mein Angebot auf nÃ¤chste Woche  !

Mrs. Rocky M.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Kein Mensch will mit mir Rad fahren  !!!!


Hi Marion!

Ich denke, das liegt sicher nicht an dir  , sondern evtl. an der allmittwöchlichen AWB-"Konkurenz" an der Hohemark. Da sind ja ettlich Leute, die hier gern um Hofheim fahren, auch aktiv. Ich für meinen Teil würd gern mal ein Ründchen mit ´ner "einheimischen" Hofheimerin drehen und mir noch ein paar Trails mehr zeigen lassen, als ich in der Gegend kenne. Mittwochs kann ich aber aufgrund flexibeler Arbeitszeiten erst sehr kurzfristig absehen, ob ich einen bestimmten Termin schaffe oder eben nicht.

Für meinen Teil werd ich sicher auch wieder das eine oder andere Ründchen ab Hofheim einstellen. Allerdings wohl erst wieder, wenn es mindestens bis 9 Uhr hell ist. Man will ja auch was fahren und nicht im Dunkeln heim kommen. 

Grüße Daniel!


----------



## prodigy (10. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Na dann nutz ich mal die günstige Gelegenheit und verschiebe hiermit mein Angebot auf nächste Woche  !
> 
> Mrs. Rocky M.



nee, oder?   

Konnte leider nicht früher zusagen, da ich noch einen Termin umlegen musste, wollte Dein Angebot gerne annehmen Marion!  


und jetzt? 
Wetter soll so schön morgen sein... 

Vielleicht finden sich ja doch noch ein paar Freiwillige ab Hofheim, damit man Dich umstimmen kann  

Gruß, Uli


----------



## arkonis (10. April 2007)

ok, das ist super, ich denke mal das der Mittwoch bei mir klappen könnte (aber nicht morgen), genau weiß ich erst aber morgen. Wenn es Mittwochs nicht klappt dann wird es ein Donnerstag. Ich denke mal das es in Hofheim nicht sooo trailig ist das man da als normalbiker Probleme bekommt  ne Lampe hab ich auch  da wird es nicht so schnell dunkel !


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. April 2007)

prodigy schrieb:


> nee, oder?
> 
> Konnte leider nicht früher zusagen, da ich noch einen Termin umlegen musste, wollte Dein Angebot gerne annehmen Marion!
> 
> ...



Sorry Uli,

die gestrige Absage beruht nicht auf Beleidigtsein (nein, so schnell gebe ich nicht auf  ), vielmehr habe ich mir gestern wohl in unserer Kantine irgendeine Magenseuche zugezogen (oder waren's doch nur zu viele Ostereier  ). Auf jeden Fall musste ich meinen teuer bezahlten Mageninhalt leider wieder von mir geben und liege auch heute noch ziemlich abgeschlafft im Bett rum.

Und so wird das kleine Rocky heute und wohl auch morgen im Stall bleiben müssen. .

Euch viel Spaß beim Biken und nächste Woche werde ich einen neuen Versuch starten  .

Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hi Marion!
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil würd gern mal ein Ründchen mit ´ner "einheimischen" Hofheimerin drehen und mir noch ein paar Trails mehr zeigen lassen, als ich in der Gegend kenne. Für meinen Teil werd ich sicher auch wieder das eine oder andere Ründchen ab Hofheim einstellen. Allerdings wohl erst wieder, wenn es mindestens bis 9 Uhr hell ist. Man will ja auch was fahren und nicht im Dunkeln heim kommen.
> 
> Grüße Daniel!



Hi Daniel,

muß Dich enttäuschen, bin nur ne Zugezogene  . Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ich einen Trail kenne, der für Dich neu ist.....  

Aber für ne kleine Runde sollte es allermal reichen und wenn es meine Kondition zulässt, dann werde ich mich auch das ein oder andere Mal bei Deinen Runden mit einklinken  .

Grüsse, Marion


----------



## prodigy (11. April 2007)

@Marion
eije, so richtig :kotz: ?

dann mal gute Besserung  

Nächsten Mittwoch wird es wohl bei mir leider nicht gehen, aber vielleicht an einem anderen Wochentag?

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> muß Dich enttäuschen, bin nur ne Zugezogene  . Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ich einen Trail kenne, der für Dich neu ist.....


Du wohnst länger in Hofheim, als ich in Eppstein und näher dran bist du auch, also hast du Hausrecht.  Wenn wir beide unsere Trailkentnisse zusammen schmeißen, wird sich sicher für den jeweils anderen noch der eine oder andere neue Trail erschließen und so hat jeder was davon.



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Aber für ne kleine Runde sollte es allermal reichen und wenn es meine Kondition zulässt, dann werde ich mich auch das ein oder andere Mal bei Deinen Runden mit einklinken  .


Was denkt ihr nur immer von mir.  Wenn ich heizen will, dann fahre ich allein oder melde mich für ein Rennen. Wenn ich Touren fahre, dann passe ich mein Tempo der Gruppe an. Und Touren fahren in netter Gesellschaft macht doch mehr Spaß, als alleine zu heizen!  Muß aber ab und zu auch mal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. April 2007)

also bei mir ist wohl der Donnerstag der beste Termin, Samstag vormittag ist auch möglich. 
wenns rocky sogar noch mehr kennt wie der Kater  haben wir schon grosses Glück  und wir haben schon zwei Guides verpflichtet


----------



## KING_Lui (12. April 2007)

dürfte ich mich eurer runde noch anschließen ? vielleicht kann ich auch noch ein paar trails beisteueren  
würde mich freuen ... mittwoch sieht bei mir auch schlecht aus aber sonst bin ich ziemlich flexibel


----------



## trekkinger (12. April 2007)

Also Donnerstag ist bei mir auch am besten. Um wieviel Uhr startet ihr denn üblicherweise?


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> dürfte ich mich eurer runde noch anschließen ? vielleicht kann ich auch noch ein paar trails beisteueren
> würde mich freuen ... mittwoch sieht bei mir auch schlecht aus aber sonst bin ich ziemlich flexibel



Klar, gerne!


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag ist bei mir auch am besten. Um wieviel Uhr startet ihr denn üblicherweise?



Letztes Jahr war Montag und/oder Freitag 18 Uhr üblich.


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

so wies ausschaut wirds dieses jahr mindestens einmal am tag ne hofheimer tour geben....


----------



## trekkinger (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war Montag und/oder Freitag 18 Uhr üblich.


Gute Zeit. Vor allem für Montags.


----------



## lokalhorst (13. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so wies ausschaut wirds dieses jahr mindestens einmal am tag ne hofheimer tour geben....



Das ist zwar nicht richtig ab Hofheim, aber in der Nähe und am Samstag: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4363

Ey der Horsti


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. April 2007)

Hallo,

da ich meine Magenseuche erfolgreich bekämpft habe  , werde ich für diese Woche einen neuen Versuch starten: Donnerstag 17:30Uhr Hofheim Türmchen. 
Wird zwar nicht mehr ganz so warm sein wie im Moment, aber bei 18°C und Sonnenschein läßt es sich auch noch ganz nett biken   . 

Dann hoffe ich mal, daß ich vor weiteren Keimen verschont bleibe und daß mein Rocky und ich nicht alleine biken müssen  .

Na denn bis Donnerstag!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich meine Magenseuche erfolgreich bekämpft habe  , werde ich für diese Woche einen neuen Versuch starten: Donnerstag 17:30Uhr Hofheim Türmchen.


Schade, wird bei mir schon wieder nix.   Bike da schon von 14-18 Uhr ab Oberursel und um 20 Uhr steht das DIMB-Treffen im Gimbi auf dem Programm. 
Nächste Woche sieht aber gut aus, vielleicht stell ich da sogar selbst mal was rein!


----------



## arkonis (17. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Donnerstag 17:30Uhr Hofheim Türmchen.



ich werde versuchen zu kommen.
ich hoffe mal das mit dem Sonnenschein auch die verdammten Mücken verschwinden, habe von Gestern einige Stiche abbekommen und jucken tuts auch wie Hund. Auf jeden fall sind nicht wenige Mücken unterwegs.
Wo soll es langgehen?


----------



## mathias (17. April 2007)

Da es ja jetzt nicht mehr so heiß ist, macht radeln wieder spaß. 
Werde dabei sein. 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. April 2007)

Prima  . Dann sind wir schon zu viert, denn ich werde auch noch Verstärkung mitbringen!

Wo's hingehen soll  ? Nehme Wünsche noch entgegen. Ansonsten gibts ne Überraschungstour  . Ich versuche allerdings auf jeden Fall mit der Dämmerung wieder in Hofheim zu sein, wir wollen doch die süßen Rehlein nicht zu sehr bei ihrer Abendmahlzeit stören!!! 2-2,5h sollten ja fürs erste auch mal reichen  .

Sorry Kater, an Euer Dimbo-Treffen habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht und man muß halt Prioritäten setzen  . Aber dafür werde ich Euch im Mai bei Eurer FOT-Aktion tatkräftig unterstützen!!!

Wir sehen uns Donnerstag  

Grüsse, Marion


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

Wie sieht´s denn hier allgemein mit Montag 17:30 aus? Wenn da was geht und das Wetter passabel ist, würd ich da mal wieder was anbieten.


----------



## Matthias (18. April 2007)

hi Marion, 
ich habs vorgemerkt, versuche auch zu kommen.
Keine Panik moderates Tempo!
Eigentlich kann, wer will, ideal zum DIMB-Treffen aussteigen.
cu
MaTThias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T. J. (18. April 2007)

Hab' mal einen LMB für Donnerstag 17:30 eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4389


LG/T_J/


----------



## KING_Lui (18. April 2007)

würde mich auch gern anschließen


----------



## trekkinger (18. April 2007)

Bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht. Aber vielleicht das nächste Mal. Wo genau ist eigentlich dieser Tour?  Komme halt aus Wiesbaden und kenne mich in Hofheim nicht so aus.


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2007)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht. Aber vielleicht das nächste Mal. Wo genau ist eigentlich dieser Tour?  Komme halt aus Wiesbaden und kenne mich in Hofheim nicht so aus.



treffpunkt ist das "türmchen", genau am marktplatz. die adresse fürs navi müsste  glaub ich "am untertor" lauten. auf seite 2 oder 3 stehts glaub ich nochmal genau.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. April 2007)

Super  ,sind ja doch ein paar Leutchen zusammengekommen    

Und wie es Doppel-T-Matthias (das 2. T in seinem Namen steht übrigens für Turboantrieb, den er morgen nicht einsetzten werden kann  ) schon sagte, wer möchte kann am Gimbi zum DIMB-Treffen ausgesetzt werden.

@ T.J.: ich hoffe, daß wir bei einer LMB-Schwierigkeit "leicht" auch Trails fahren dürfen  

@ Schwarzer Kater: normalerweise haben mein Rocky und ich montags bikefrei, aber da es diese Woche Sonntag nix mit biken wird   würden wir nächsten Montag mal ne Ausnahme machen  . Allerdings sind wir im Moment noch etwas gemächlich unterwegs. Wenn wir ein Klotz am Bein sind, dann klinken wir uns einfach aus !

Bis morsche!!

Marion


----------



## T. J. (18. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> @ T.J.: ich hoffe, daß wir bei einer LMB-Schwierigkeit "leicht" auch Trails fahren dürfen



Hi Marion,

hab's schon geändert. Tempo dann aba auch schn..., nee bin ja nicht so ... 

LG/T_J


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn hier allgemein mit Montag 17:30 aus? Wenn da was geht und das Wetter passabel ist, würd ich da mal wieder was anbieten.





T. J. schrieb:


> Hab' mal einen LMB für Donnerstag 17:30 eingetragen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4389
> LG/T_J/



Ich kann leider an beiden Terminen nicht ...(is ja schon irgendwie besch..... in letzter Zeit, wo mer keine davon hat... oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> @ Schwarzer Kater: normalerweise haben mein Rocky und ich montags bikefrei, aber da es diese Woche Sonntag nix mit biken wird   würden wir nächsten Montag mal ne Ausnahme machen  . Allerdings sind wir im Moment noch etwas gemächlich unterwegs. Wenn wir ein Klotz am Bein sind, dann klinken wir uns einfach aus !


Wenn ich ´ne Tour anbiete, dann richtet sich das Tempo nach dem Langsamsten oder es wird eben entsprechend an den Ecken gewartet, bis auch der Letzte wieder Luft hat. Daher wird niemand abgehängt, Rasen kann ich auch allein. Beim rasen hat man eh keine Luft zum Schwätzen und daher ist diese "Gangart" Tourenuntauglich! 
Wenn ich allerdings Touren plane, dann sind da sowohl bergab wie bergauf immer schöne, steile Passagen drin. Ein blutiger Anfänger dürfte sich also schon recht schwer tun, aber das seid ich beide M&M´s ja wirklich nicht mehr.

So! Ich mache es hiermit also amtlich: Ich biete am Montag, den 23.4. um 17:30 eine Runde ab Türmchen Hofheim an. Die Route wird über den Kapellenberg und Meisterturm zum ersten kleinen Downhill führen, bevor es über die Gundelhardt zum oder um den Staufen und Kaisertempel nach Eppstein abwärts geht. Am Neufville-Turm soll dann ein schöner Serpentinen-Trail befahren werden und anschließend geht´s übder Judenkopf auf halber Höhe über meist schmalere Pfade wieder wieder Retour. Je nach Zeit fahren wir dann in Lorsbach oder Diedenbergen wieder auf den "Talsohlenschnellweg" zurück nach Hofheim. Tourdauer sollte etwa 2-2 1/2 h sein, Fahrleistung sschätzungsweise 25-30 km bei 600-800 hm.

*Bei dieser Tour ist jeder Teilnehmer für sich selbst verantwortlich. Niemand der Beteiligten hafte für irgend jemanden, außer für sich selbst. Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB, sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!*

LMB dazu ist hier


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> LMB dazu ist hier



Habe mich in der Hoffnung eingetragen, dass mein Umzug bis dahin zwar vielleicht noch nicht Geschichte, aber zumindest doch größtenteils erledigt ist.  Wenn bis dahin alles einigermaßen nach Plan läuft, habe ich nicht wirklich weit vom Treffpunkt genächtigt.


----------



## trekkinger (19. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> treffpunkt ist das "türmchen", genau am marktplatz. die adresse fürs navi müsste  glaub ich "am untertor" lauten. auf seite 2 oder 3 stehts glaub ich nochmal genau.


Danke!

Den anderen viel Spass heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. April 2007)

black cat, wann kommt ihr morgen an der gundelhard vorbei ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> black cat, wann kommt ihr morgen an der gundelhard vorbei ?


knowing fox, wir werden ca. 17:50-18 Uhr an der Gundelhard sein.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

dann plane mal einen kurzstop an der gundelhard ein  
ich trag mich mal ein, kann aber auch sein, dass hibike heute mein fully fertig bekommt und ich meinen plan ändern muß ...
also wenn ich nicht da bin, einfach weiterfahren !


----------



## arkonis (23. April 2007)

nochmal dank an Marion, fürs guiden am Donnerstag.
für den Saisonbeginn ist es eigendlich ganz gut gelaufen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich trag mich mal ein, kann aber auch sein, dass hibike heute mein fully fertig bekommt und ich meinen plan ändern muß ...


Hibike hat sogar mrgen noch und den Rest der Woche offen.   Du hast doch dein Haarteil, mit dem du fahren kannst, da mußt du dir doch deshalb keine Tour durch die Lappen gehen lassen.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hibike hat sogar mrgen noch und den Rest der Woche offen.   Du hast doch dein Haarteil, mit dem du fahren kannst, da mußt du dir doch deshalb keine Tour durch die Lappen gehen lassen.



erst mal müssen die sich melden, obs fertig ist. und dann ist bei dem wetter völlig gleich, welche tour man sich durch die lappen gehen lassen muß. ein schlechtwetternachmittag zum bedenkenlosen bikeabholen mit dem auto scheint ja irgendwie nicht in sicht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein schlechtwetternachmittag zum bedenkenlosen bikeabholen mit dem auto scheint ja irgendwie nicht in sicht


Soll ich mich mal mit ´ner Gießkanne vor dein Fenster stelln?


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Soll ich mich mal mit ´ner Gießkanne vor dein Fenster stelln?



wenn du noch irgendwo wasser findest, um se voll zu machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

Bin heute leider bis 17:30 Uhr in FFM in der Fa. gebunden. Sonst wäre ich gerne mal mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T. J. (23. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

kommt leider zuviel in der A**** zusammen. Kann an der heutigen Hofheim-Tour nicht teilnehmen.

LG/T_J/!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

Ich bin früher fertig und ziehe mich jetzt um. Könnte also noch so knapp klappen bis Hofheim um 17:30 Uhr.

Vllt wartet Ihr sonst einfach noch ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin früher fertig und ziehe mich jetzt um. Könnte also noch so knapp klappen bis Hofheim um 17:30 Uhr.
> 
> Vllt wartet Ihr sonst einfach noch ein paar Minuten.


Super, dann lernen wir uns auch mal kennen!  
Warten gern ein bißchen, allerdings sollten wir den Gundelhard-Treffpunkt halten. Im Zweifelsfall düst du uns einfach über den Albrechtsweg (schwarzer Balken hinterher. Da kommen wir vom Meisterturm aus drauf und fahren weiter zur Gundehard. Im Zweifelsfall auch Null-Eins-Sieben-Zwo 61 Null 6289. Bis später!


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Warten gern ein bißchen, allerdings sollten wir den Gundelhard-Treffpunkt halten.



genau  

das wird eh ne flotte runde  :kotz: . ich freu mich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. April 2007)

So, als erster wieder da! wissefux und waltho sind wahrscheinlich noch allein unterwegs. Wir sind aus Zeitgünden (warten auf die nicht gekommenen Arachne und Mrs. Rocky M  ) von Hofheim ohne Kapelenberg über den albrechtsweg gefahren, wo wir dann den fux eingesammelt haben. Schnell den kleinen Schwindeltrail (recht, links, recht, links, ...) Richtung Staufen hoch und dann ging es rasant den Trail zum Rendez-vouz-Platz runter. In meinem Fall leider so rasant, daß ich unten mal behelfsmäßige Wurzelspeichung machen mußte, weil da ein Ast gern mitfahren wollte.   Irgendwie schrotte ich in der letzten Zeit Laufräder in Serie.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

so, wir sind auch wieder da ...

war ja ne schwache vorstellung von unserm guide seim hinnerrad   
hauptsache es ist nix schlimmeres passiert. hab halt ne menge staub schlucken müssen bei dem plötzlichen bremsmannöver vor mir  

wir sind dann die schwarze sau zum kaisertempel, dann den steilen stich zum staufen hoch, den mannsteintrail runter, auf forstweg wieder hoch bis oberhalb vom kaisertempel und die schwarze sau wieder in die andere richtung bis kurz vor gundelhard. dann zurück nach fischbach.

waren bei mir 24 km und 584 hm ...

schee wars und anstrengend. bin halt noch net fit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen.

Schade nur, dass Schwarzer Kater so früh ausgefallen ist, aber wie 'fux schon schrieb: Gott sei Dank nur Materialschaden


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

Das Hinterrad vom Kater sieht nach ner sauberen Leistung aus  gut das es nicht vorne passiert ist. Ich hab dieses Jahr auch schon einige Äste gehabt die unbedingt ins HR wollten  Ob das am warmen Winter liegt, sonst ist mir das nie so aufgefallen. 
Schade das ich keine Zeit hatte 24km bei knappen 600Hm, das wäre doch genau das Richtige für mich faulen Kerl gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... 24km bei knappen 600Hm wäre doch genau das Richtige für mich faulen Kerl gewesen



So ist das am Staufen: Die Strecken sind relativ kurz und die Anstiege knackig


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ist das am Staufen: Die Strecken sind relativ kurz und die Anstiege knackig



Ich war da auch schon mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war da auch schon mal



Echt


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war da auch schon mal



ja isses denn ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

**********grins***************


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (24. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nochmal dank an Marion, fürs guiden am Donnerstag.
> für den Saisonbeginn ist es eigendlich ganz gut gelaufen



...auweia...gut gelaufen? Wie wär's denn dann gelaufen, wenn's nicht gut gelaufen wäre????.... Die Frage ist eher: kannst Du schon wieder laufen ;-)..... diese laubbedeckte Kuhle war echt gemein... hoffe, du fährst nochmal mit uns......


..... komisch irgendwie funktionieren im Moment meine smileys nicht... das ist, wie wenn einem die Hälfte vom Alphabet fehlt.....

Also wünsch Dir gute Besserung und bis demnächst!

Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (24. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir sind aus Zeitgünden (warten auf die nicht gekommenen Arachne und Mrs. Rocky M  ) von Hofheim ohne Kapelenberg über den albrechtsweg gefahren, wo wir dann den fux eingesammelt haben.



Sorry Schwarzer Kater, ist normalerweise nicht meine Art. Ich hätte es auch fast geschafft, war sozusagen schon aus der Tür raus und da kam das Grauen in Form meines Cheffs..... :-(. Hat nicht sollen sein. Ich hoffe, daß Ihr an der Gundelhart nicht zu lange gewartet habt.

Das Bild von Deinem Hinterrad hat mich jetzt doch davon überzeugt, mir ein paar Notspeichen (in der richtigen Länge ;-)) ins Gepäck zu legen. Gratuliere! Ganze Leistung!

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich bestimmt dabei, großes Indianerehrenwort!!!!


----------



## arkonis (26. April 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ...auweia...gut gelaufen? Wie wär's denn dann gelaufen, wenn's nicht gut gelaufen wäre????.... Die Frage ist eher: kannst Du schon wieder laufen ;-)..... diese laubbedeckte Kuhle war echt gemein... hoffe, du fährst nochmal mit uns......
> 
> 
> ..... komisch irgendwie funktionieren im Moment meine smileys nicht... das ist, wie wenn einem die Hälfte vom Alphabet fehlt.....
> ...



war nicht viel, nur ein paar Aufschürfungen und blaue Flecken hier und da, das laufen ging dann auch sehr gut und am WE ist mir nochmal ein Pferd übern Fuß gelaufen was aber meiner guten Laune aber keinen abbruch bringt  also bis demächst wäre eigendlich heute ist da was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## megafrank (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
bin neu in dem Forum und suche Gleichgesinnte die sich regelmäßig treffen um rund um Hofheim Touren zu fahren. Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten wieder regelmäßig, nachdem ich meinen Bandscheibenvorfall gut auskuriert habe.
Hat jemand Lust einen regelmäßigen Treff am Türmchen, Sa. oder So. so gegen 11.00 zu eröffnen?

LG
Frank


----------



## Taunusritter (2. Mai 2007)

megafrank schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu in dem Forum und suche Gleichgesinnte die sich regelmäßig treffen um rund um Hofheim Touren zu fahren. Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten wieder regelmäßig, nachdem ich meinen Bandscheibenvorfall gut auskuriert habe.
> Hat jemand Lust einen regelmäßigen Treff am Türmchen, Sa. oder So. so gegen 11.00 zu eröffnen?
> 
> ...



Willkommen Frank!

"Wir" fahren regelmäßig So vormittags ganzjährig. Das "Problem" ist nur, dass wir um 9:00h starten - den Familiennachmittagen zu Liebe.
WIR sind 3 - 5 Leute auf Hofheim und Fischbach, die sportliches Fahren bevorzugen. So 50-60km, 1100-1500Hm, zügig. Einkehr am Fuchstanz zum Kaff-Kuchen obligatorisch, auf Rückweg kommt auch Notstop an der Gundelhart vor. Wenn Du früher aufstehen magst, probiere es doch mal...

Oder willst Du mal bei "meiner" zügigen Freitag-Abendrunde mitfahren? S. Nachbartread "Trainingsgruppe ab Hofheim erweitern". 30km, 1100HM, schnell.

Gruß aus Marxheim

Klaus


----------



## megafrank (2. Mai 2007)

Ja super kommt mir sehr entgegen, nur den So. klappts nicht weil wir auf dem autofreien So. an der Bergstr. skaten. Wenn aber das Wetter skaten nicht erlaubt fahre ich bei euch mit. Wo trefft ihr euch sonntags, bzw am Freitag, das müsste bei mir klappen. So eine flotte Feierabendtour sollte drin sein obwohl ich von meinen gestrigen 1000 Höhenmetern noch schwere Beine habe.
OK, also Freitag wann und wo?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

hi, sonntags treffen wir uns meistens um 9.00 uhr in fischbach. die hofheimer fraktion muß dementsprechend etwas früher los ...
diesen sonntag sieht es auch schlecht aus, da die meisten in schotten am start sind. wird also wohl sowieso ausfallen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Mai 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> WIR sind 3 - 5 Leute auf Hofheim und Fischbach,


Jetzt aber bitte mal nicht die Eppsteiner unter den Teppich kehren!!!


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Mai 2007)

Mal was anderes!
Habe in der Neuen Presse gelesen, dass es am Wochenende in der Nähe vom Walterstein einen schweren Bikeunfall gegeben hat.
Feuerwehr hat verletzten Biker aus dem Wald abgeborgen.
Es heißt der Biker ist auf einem unwegsamen Pfad verunglückt.
Wo soll das sein?? Jemand darüber was gehört??
Gruß W.


----------



## Taunusritter (3. Mai 2007)

megafrank schrieb:


> Ja super kommt mir sehr entgegen, nur den So. klappts nicht weil wir auf dem autofreien So. an der Bergstr. skaten. Wenn aber das Wetter skaten nicht erlaubt fahre ich bei euch mit. Wo trefft ihr euch sonntags, bzw am Freitag, das müsste bei mir klappen. So eine flotte Feierabendtour sollte drin sein obwohl ich von meinen gestrigen 1000 Höhenmetern noch schwere Beine habe.
> OK, also Freitag wann und wo?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Moin,

bei mir fällt diesen Freitag leider aus, dafür war ich am 1. Mai unterwegs. Sonntag ist auch noch etwas unklar, ein Teil der Gruppe ist in Schotten beim Rennen, der Rest findet sich dann am Samstag zusammen. Maile mir doch bitte über Privatnachricht mal Deine Mehladresse, dann informiere ich Dich gerne.

Wie Fux schon schrieb, die Gruppe sammelt sich im allgemeinen über Marxheim-Hofheimdowntown-gundelhart-Fischbach. Wo wir Dich einsammeln könnten, findet sich...

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## megafrank (3. Mai 2007)

Bei mir fällt diese Wo. leider der Fr. und So. auch aus, ich war auch am 1. Mai
unterwegs und im Augenblick etwas schlapp 
Ich werde aber dann am Sa. etwas lockerer fahren, so Richtung Fuchstanz und wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle ist dann so Richtung Staufen etc.
Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren einfach melden..... Ich dachte so um die Mittagszeit, zwischen 11.00 und 14.00, bin da flexibel.

Gruß
frank


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

am Donnerstag würde ich wieder fahren, diesmal etwas schneller dafür aber nicht so lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. Mai 2007)

Hi Arkonis,

würde Dich ein Stück begleiten, bis mir die Luft ausgeht. Bin allerdings im Moment etwas radlos - Rocky Baby liegt mit einem spontanen Pneumothorax des hinteren Dämpfers in der Thoxoholic's-Klinik  , so daß ich auf meine bockige Hardtail-Schlampe angewiesen und daher etwas gehandicapt bin  .

Wann wolltest Du den starten?

Grüsse von der Mrs. Rocky M. ohne Rocky M.


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

wenn ich bis Donnerstag noch einen vernüftigen Steuersatz organisieren kann werde ich auch mit meinen HT kommen, obwohl mein fully noch gut in fahrt ist bleibt ein HT gelegendlich auch was feines. 
Starten wollte ich gegen 18.10


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. Mai 2007)

18:10 ist ok. Wenn es allerdings morgen abend so wie heute schüttet, dann werde ich wohl memmen. Wenn ich meine Verweigerung hier nicht schriftlich kund tue, dann bin ich zur genannten Uhrzeit (mit Schutzblech  ) am Türmchen!

Gruß von der immer noch rockylosen Mrs. Rocky M.


----------



## KING_Lui (10. Mai 2007)

würde mich auch anschließen ... werde nur schauen müssen ob es wieder, nach überstandener krankheit, klappt.


----------



## arkonis (10. Mai 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Das Bild von Deinem Hinterrad hat mich jetzt doch davon überzeugt, mir ein paar Notspeichen (in der richtigen Länge ;-)) ins Gepäck zu legen. Gratuliere! Ganze Leistung!



ja, der Speichenkater macht sich breit ein Satz Speichen ist schon bestellt  eigendlich bin ich ganz froh das es so in der Nähe der Stadt passiert ist..nicht auszudenken wenn es bei meinen spät abendlichen Touren passiert wäre  oder am WE.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja, der Speichenkater macht sich breit ein Satz Speichen ist schon bestellt  eigendlich bin ich ganz froh das es so in der Nähe der Stadt passiert ist..nicht auszudenken wenn es bei meinen spät abendlichen Touren passiert wäre  oder am WE.



Na da freuen sich aber die Lorsbacher, daß Du Ihr Örtchen als "Stadt" bezeichnest  . Aber immerhin gibts dort ne S-Bahn-Haltestelle und die war gestern ziemlich hilfreich  !! 

Viel Spaß beim Speichenflicken und bis demnächst!

Marion (ab heute wieder mit Rocky M.!!!!!    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KING_Lui (15. Mai 2007)

auch wenn es kurzfristig ist ... hat jemand lust heute gegen 18:15 eine runde zu drehen ?


----------



## KING_Lui (21. Mai 2007)

besteht für morgen interesse für eine runde ca ab 17:15 -17:30 ?


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

wie wäre es mit Donnerstag, so ab 19.00 Uhr?


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

hier hab einen Termin gemacht


----------



## caroka (30. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hier hab einen Termin gemacht



Kann es sein, dass im lmb die Uhrzeit nicht stimmt.


----------



## T. J. (30. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hier hab einen Termin gemacht



Ich lad' schon mal die Lampe auf!  
LG
T_J


----------



## arkonis (30. Mai 2007)

sowas da hat sich der fehlerteufel eingeschleicht 
Lampe wird auch gebraucht, bei der Rückfahrt wird es etwas dunkel, sollte aber auch ohne lampe gehen.


----------



## arkonis (31. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sowas da hat sich der fehlerteufel eingeschleicht
> Lampe wird auch gebraucht, bei der Rückfahrt wird es etwas dunkel, sollte aber auch ohne lampe gehen.



ohne geht es nun doch nicht, hab den Termin etwas nach hinten verschoben , Abfahrt bei Sonnenuntergang


----------



## KING_Lui (1. Juni 2007)

jemand lust auf eine größere tour am sonntag ?


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

lust ja, zeit leider nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (3. Juni 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> jemand lust auf eine größere tour am sonntag ?





Ja, ich.


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> jemand lust auf eine größere tour am sonntag ?





Maggo schrieb:


> lust ja, zeit leider nein.


leider dto. (war lange nicht mehr hier zugegen ... obwohl vor der Haustür)


----------



## KING_Lui (5. Juni 2007)

morgen jemand auf eine feierabendrunde lust ?  so gegen 18 uhr am türmchen. denke mal so bis 21 uhr.


----------



## KING_Lui (17. Juni 2007)

findet morgen die montag abendrunde statt? wenn ja, wo und wann ? würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

Wo und wann gibt es eine Abendrunde?

Ich will mit !!!!!!!
Aber nicht wie die Henker durchs Gelände, eher etwas gemäßigt.
Wohne in Kelkheim
Miss H


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wo und wann gibt es eine Abendrunde?
> 
> Ich will mit !!!!!!!
> Aber nicht wie die Henker durchs Gelände, eher etwas gemäßigt.
> ...



Irgendwie hat sich dieses Jahr leider noch keine regelmäßige Runde ab Hofheim etabliert.  Wir verabreden uns derzeit eher unregelmäßig und wenn dann im recht unübersichtlichen Plauschfred.


----------



## arkonis (26. Juni 2007)

bin ab Juli wieder regelmäßiger unterwegs, im Moment fahre ich unregelmäßig und spontan und dazu immer erst sehr spät los und komme auch erst spät zurück.
Ab Juli fahre ich dann regelmäßiger unter dem Motto "Abnehmen"


----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bin ab Juli wieder regelmäßiger unterwegs, im Moment fahre ich unregelmäßig und spontan und dazu immer erst sehr spät los und komme auch erst spät zurück.
> Ab Juli fahre ich dann regelmäßiger unter dem Motto "Abnehmen"



Wo startest Du und an welchen Tagen fährst Du?

Gruß Miss H


----------



## KING_Lui (27. Juni 2007)

also ich bin im mom mindestens 4 mal die woche unterwegs ... aber halt immer alleine ... würde mich gern einer sich regelmäßig treffenden gruppe anschließen ... aber irgendwie gibt es keine   
also wenn irgendjemand eine runde drehen will ... bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (27. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wo startest Du und an welchen Tagen fährst Du?
> 
> Gruß Miss H



das Problem ist bei mir das ich erst sehr kurzfristig fahren kann und da was regelmäßiges anzuleiern ist dadurch schwer machbar ich könnte nicht garantieren auch an einen Termin zu kommen.
Ab ende Juli weiß ich erst wie es klappen könnte.



KING_Lui schrieb:


> also ich bin im mom mindestens 4 mal die woche unterwegs ... aber halt immer alleine ... würde mich gern einer sich regelmäßig treffenden gruppe anschließen ... aber irgendwie gibt es keine
> also wenn irgendjemand eine runde drehen will ... bitte melden



mach einfach einen LMB Eintrag, da sehen viele nach und entscheiden sich spontan mitzufahren.


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

@king_lui

Die Tour am 03.07., 18:00 Uhr behalte ich im Auge. Muss sehen wie es zu Hause klappt und wie ich mich fühle. War übers WE krank. Glaube, dass ich morgen wieder auf dem Damm bin. Könnten wir meiner Form entsprechend fahren?


----------



## KING_Lui (1. Juli 2007)

sicher, kein ding ...


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Dann trage ich mich mal ein.


----------



## Miss H (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @king_lui
> 
> Die Tour am 03.07., 18:00 Uhr behalte ich im Auge. Muss sehen wie es zu Hause klappt und wie ich mich fühle. War übers WE krank. Glaube, dass ich morgen wieder auf dem Damm bin. Könnten wir meiner Form entsprechend fahren?



Wo trefft Ihr Euch? Ich komme aus Kelkheim, hätte Lust mitzufahren. Ich kenne das Gebiet zwischen Staufen und Hofheim sehr gut vom Laufen.

Miss H


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wo trefft Ihr Euch? Ich komme aus Kelkheim, hätte Lust mitzufahren. Ich kenne das Gebiet zwischen Staufen und Hofheim sehr gut vom Laufen.
> 
> Miss H



Da würde ich doch sagen wir treffen uns in Kelkheim und fahren gemeinsam nach Hofheim. Treffpunkt ist bestimmt am Türmchen. 
Kannst Du mir mal eine andere Tel.Nr. per PN zukommen lassen. Ich erreiche Dich nie. Habe es schon mehrmals versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt und ihr mir nicht wegfahrt bin ich dabei!


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt und ihr mir nicht wegfahrt bin ich dabei!



Gerade hab ich Dich im PF angesprochen, yeah.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Ich werd mal versuchen dabei zu sein. Kanns aber nicht versprechen. Ich werd dann auch versuchen langsam rauf zu fahren, aber auch das kann ich nicht versprechen.


----------



## boarderboy1968 (2. Juli 2007)

Wie komme ich da aus dem Verteiler raus.Sind in unser neu gebautes Haus in Rheinhessen umgezogen.Habe somit nicht mehr die Zeit im Hofheimer Raum zu Biken.
Danke für jede Info ;-]

Gruß Mikel


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

boarderboy1968 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich da aus dem Verteiler raus.Sind in unser neu gebautes Haus in Rheinhessen umgezogen.Habe somit nicht mehr die Zeit im Hofheimer Raum zu Biken.
> Danke für jede Info ;-]
> 
> Gruß Mikel



Hi bb68,

erst mal viel Glück und Spass im neuen Heim. 

Das Abonnement kannst Du selbst über das Kontrollzentrum löschen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

boarderboy1968 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich da aus dem Verteiler raus.Sind in unser neu gebautes Haus in Rheinhessen umgezogen.Habe somit nicht mehr die Zeit im Hofheimer Raum zu Biken.
> Danke für jede Info ;-]
> 
> Gruß Mikel



oben links auf Kontrollzentrum klicken -
auf Abonnements anzeigen -
das Kästchen rechts neben dem entsprechenden Thread anklicken -
unten rechts Abonnement löschen auswählen
und bestätigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Werde mal schauen, in Abhängigkeit von Wetter/Lust/Laune schaue ich auch vorbei.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen dabei zu sein. Kanns aber nicht versprechen. Ich werd dann auch versuchen langsam rauf zu fahren, aber auch das kann ich nicht versprechen.


Also ich werd´s definitiv nicht schaffen.   Entweder ich hole um diese Zeit unser Auto aus der Werkstatt oder ich mache mich auf den Weg nach Bad Sobernheim. Wünsche euch viel Spaß, vielleicht klappt´s ja demnächt mal wieder!


----------



## caroka (3. Juli 2007)

Ich muss heute auch absagen. Werde einfach nicht gesund.


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss heute auch absagen. Werde einfach nicht gesund.



als ich das wetter vorhin gesehen hab gings mir plötzlich ganz prächtig, jetzt werd ich grad ein wenig traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Ist wie vorher gesagt, ab Vormittag frisches kühles Nass. Ich hab so die Backen voll von dem Wetter ! Ab August braucht man dann Winterreifen oder was? *grrr*


----------



## Miss H (3. Juli 2007)

Ich komme nicht, ich bin verletzt... 
sorry, next time, have fun
Miss H


----------



## KING_Lui (3. Juli 2007)

naja dann blasen wir die ganze geschichte ab und verschieben sie ... bei dem wetter ist das alles wirklich nicht so das wahre ...


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

weise entscheidung, ich hab mich auch grad ausgetragen und wollte das hiermit kundtun. 

bis demnächst im sommer


----------



## arkonis (3. Juli 2007)

eben sehe ich die Sonne aufsteigen, aber mir wäre es auch zu schlammig.


----------



## KING_Lui (3. Juli 2007)

hier (diedenbergen) schüttet es wie es eimern ...


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> hier (diedenbergen) schüttet es wie es eimern ...



Alles klar, dann kann ich ja noch ein wenig im Büro sitzen bleiben...

EDIT: Nachhause muß ich durch Diedenbergen.


----------



## arkonis (3. Juli 2007)

bei uns fällt kein Regen, aber ich sehe eine breite Regenfront in Richtung Vodertaunus


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre am Dienstag im Prinzip mitgekommen; Ich hatte nur nix gepostet, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich zeitig aus dem Büro komme.
Um 1830 bin ich ne Runde um den Flughafen gefahren und erst ab 2100 wurde es spürbar ungemütlicher.
Vllt. klapp es nächstes mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KING_Lui (4. Juli 2007)

ja würd mich freuen


----------



## arkonis (14. Juli 2007)

am Montag könnten wir mal wieder eine Tour machen, Wetter scheint gut zu werden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn die Tour um spätestens 20 Uhr am Gimbacher Hof beim DIMB IG-Treffen endet, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> am Montag könnten wir mal wieder eine Tour machen, Wetter scheint gut zu werden





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn die Tour um spätestens 20 Uhr am Gimbacher Hof beim DIMB IG-Treffen endet, wäre ich dabei.



Ich würde mich auch bemühen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch bemühen.


Ich ooch (meld mich gerade per mail an).


----------



## arkonis (15. Juli 2007)

dann würde ich sagen 17.00 am Turm in hofheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> dann würde ich sagen 17.00 am Turm in hofheim


uppps, da muß ich ja aus dem Büro flüchten... also wenn die anderen (z.B. Gerd) auch so früh können, werde ich mich bemühen.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2007)

würde an der gundelhard zusteigen wollen und am gimbi zum dimb treff wieder aussteigen ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde an der gundelhard zusteigen wollen und am gimbi zum dimb treff wieder aussteigen ...



hab ich das echt grad getippt     

ich muß bekloppt sein, unmittelbar nach der heutigen tour schon wieder ans biken zu denken  

ich leg mich jetzt auf die couch und guck mir die anderen beim radeln an ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juli 2007)

17 Uhr wäre mir auch zu früh. Schlage auch aufgrund der Hitze nicht vor 18 Uhr vor. Tempo unbedingt locker! Wirklich locker!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> dann würde ich sagen 17.00 am Turm in hofheim





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> uppps, da muß ich ja aus dem Büro flüchten... also wenn die anderen (z.B. Gerd) auch so früh können, werde ich mich bemühen.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 17 Uhr wäre mir auch zu früh. Schlage auch aufgrund der Hitze nicht vor 18 Uhr vor. Tempo unbedingt locker! Wirklich locker!!!



18 Uhr wäre mir auch viel lieber! Ich brauche fast `ne Stunde von Biebrich bis Hofheim. Außerdem, wenn es die Beine dann schon wieder mitmachen, würde ich zu Hause gerne das Hardtail gegen den Traktor tauschen. Naja, liegt ja auf dem Weg.


----------



## KING_Lui (15. Juli 2007)

wie sähe es denn mit dienstag aus ? hat da auch jemand interesse ? morgen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2007)

plädiere dann auch mal schnell für 18.00 uhr ...

gn8


----------



## arkonis (16. Juli 2007)

ok, also dann 18.00 Uhr, wenn ich aber nicht vor 18.00 Uhr da bin müsst ihr ohne mich fahren, aber den Weg findet ihr sicher auch so  
Geschwindigkeit wird denke ich auch eher gemütlich, aber pausen würde ich einschränken wegen der vielen Mücken


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2007)

wann gundelhard ?


----------



## KING_Lui (17. Juli 2007)

schaut mal ins lmb wegen freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juli 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> schaut mal ins lmb wegen freitag


Schaun mer mal. Wenn möglich Richtung Eppstein, hab da so'n Tipp bekommen, wo man Spitzkehren üben kann.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal. Wenn möglich Richtung Eppstein, hab da so'n Tipp bekommen, wo man Spitzkehren üben kann.



Was ist mit So ?


----------



## KING_Lui (18. Juli 2007)

ja vom kaisertempel durch den wald den trail ... da sind serpentinen.
hätte auch im prinzip nichts dagegen beide termine stattfinden zu lassen. ich mein nach den regenwochen gilt es noch einige kilometer für den 19.8 abzuspulen.  
würde sich vielleicht anbieten einen termin mehr des trainingseffkts willen zu machen und einen mehr spaß+technik zu machen.
was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## chetto (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ihr ne lockere runde dreht würde ich mich gerne an schließen
muß wieder langsam anfangen mach einer achillessehnen entzündung

@wissefux würde dann auch an der gundelhart mit einsteigen Uhrzeit ???

hoffenlich meint der wettergott es gut mit uns

gruß steph


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

gundelhard hat immer gut ne halbe stunde nach start in hofheim geklappt.
so auch am montag vor dem dimb ig stammtisch.

mußt du nur vorher ankündigen, dann sollte das kein problem geben ...


----------



## KING_Lui (19. Juli 2007)

wie schauts denn aus mit freitag oder muss ich wieder alleine los ?


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> wie schauts denn aus mit freitag oder muss ich wieder alleine los ?



Wenn es Freitag in Hofheim so aussieht, wie gerade in Biebrich (Gewitter)... Möchte Freitag zwar gerne fahren, fahre aber auch eher gemütlich.


----------



## caroka (19. Juli 2007)

Ich werde mitfahren. Kann aber sein, dass ich früher aussteigen muss.
Wenn ich nicht pünktlich in Hofheim bin, steige ich an der Gundelhard dazu.


----------



## KING_Lui (19. Juli 2007)

werde wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz pünktlich können ... deswegen habe ich es auch 30 min nach hinten verlegt ... wer fährt denn morgen jetzt alles mit ? oder sind wir nur zu zweit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chetto (19. Juli 2007)

ich hoffe das ich es schaffe und bin dann ab kurz vor 1900 uhr an der gundelhardt..... das rocky mit dem ledierten biker  

gruß steph


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juli 2007)

Guude,


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was ist mit So ?





KING_Lui schrieb:


> werde wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz pünktlich können ... deswegen habe ich es auch 30 min nach hinten verlegt ... wer fährt denn morgen jetzt alles mit ? oder sind wir nur zu zweit ?


Da ich zwei Tage nicht zu Hause war, klär ich mal mit meiner Managerin, ob/was am Wochenende ansteht oder nicht. Melde mich morgen früh dazu nochmal.
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, am Fr. + So. ne Tour an die Spitzkehren zu machen. Ne Tour über 35-45 km wird am Freitag für mich glaube ich ein wenig zu lang, wenn ich/wir das mit den Spitzkehren realisieren wollen (will auch keine 1,5 kg. zusätzlich für Licht+Batterie schleppen). Ich muß (zum Glück) kein Training für den 19.08. machen, da ich zu dieser Zeit im Urlaub bin.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2007)

Morsche,
ich muß heute eine Excel-Tapete mit unserem Halbjahresabschluß ausfüllen und an die Konzernmutter schicken und ich kann nicht genau sagen, wie lang ich dafür brauche bzw. das in den Nachmittag hineingeht.
Weiterhin hat meine Frau die letzten 2 Tage ganze A***** geleistet (kleine Badrenovierung) und nun muß ich die Fugen der Duschwanne und einige Bohrlöscher mit Silikon abdichten.
Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich das alles bis 18:30 hinbekomme.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

wettertechnisch soll es heute nachmittag/abend örtlich heftige gewitter geben ...
von daher warte ich erst mal ab ...


----------



## KING_Lui (20. Juli 2007)

ich werde es zu 99% schaffen ... werde dann 5 min länger warten am türmchen falls nachtrudler unterwegs sind. 

wegen dem wetter schauen wir mal ... sonst müssen wir es halt kurzfristig absagen ... bei gewitter fährt es sich nicht so toll.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

werde schon so gegen 13.00 uhr richtung feldberg aufbrechen ...
dann hab ich hinter mir, bevor der regen kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (20. Juli 2007)

wenn es nicht regnet komme ich auch mit.


----------



## arkonis (20. Juli 2007)

ich glaube das wird nichts


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

bin auch schon wieder da ...


----------



## arkonis (20. Juli 2007)

die Sonne kommt wieder  ok, ich warte bis 18 Uhr und treffe dann wieder eine Entscheidung -> bis dann


----------



## arkonis (20. Juli 2007)

ok, mann sieht sich


----------



## Brubus (25. Juli 2007)

fährt heute abend jmd ?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2007)

Schau mal im LMB ab 1800 Türmchen


----------



## Brubus (25. Juli 2007)

ok da bin ich wohl zu spät ....


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2007)

Brubus schrieb:


> ok da bin ich wohl zu spät ....



ja, jetzt schon 

is eh zu warm...


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, jetzt schon
> 
> is eh zu warm...



war gar nicht so warm; am Ende eher kühl. War aber wieder eine super schöne Tour!!!   Die Oberschenkel haben wir am Ende wohl alle gespürt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Habe für Mittwoch mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4891


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hab für morgen 17:30 einen LMB-Termin  gesetzt. Wird bestimmt wieder schön!


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2007)

Ich steig an der Gundelhard dazu.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

Prima! Sollten wir uns verspäten hast du ja meine Nummer.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Prima! Sollten wir uns verspäten hast du ja meine Nummer.



wozu   sie hat doch dann mich und ihr habt halt pech gehabt


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

so, wieder da ...
war mal wieder ne schöne tour unter trailtechnisch optimalen bedingungen  

was bitte habt ihr denn in fischbach getrieben   wolltet ihr noch zum rewe oder was


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

wahltho, was macht eigentlich dein knie ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

Soweit alles im grünen Bereich. Tut eigentlich kaum weh 

Materialschaden hält sich auch in Grenzen 

Ein echt dämlicher unforced Error 

Echt lieb, dass Ihr nochmal vorbeigeschaut habt


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, wieder da ...
> war mal wieder ne schöne tour unter trailtechnisch optimalen bedingungen
> 
> was bitte habt ihr denn in fischbach getrieben   wolltet ihr noch zum rewe oder was



Du warst da plötzlich weg und wir sind dann noch den Trail zum Rettershof lang. Zurück über Fischbach, Gimbi, Gundelhard, Albertsweg. Waren jedenfalls über 1000Hm (und was für welche...)

Maggoooo, Caaarstennn

ich vermisse euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was bitte habt ihr denn in fischbach getrieben   wolltet ihr noch zum rewe oder was


Hab erst auf die anderen gewartet und gehofft, daß du noch mal zurück kämst. Da du aber nicht kamst und ja angekündigt hattest, jetzt heim zu wollen, mußten wir unsere Schleife über den Rettershoftrail und zurück zum Reis ohne die angemessene, tränenreiche Verabschiedung  antreten.  

Mir hat´s heute mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Nicht zu langsam, nicht zu schnell, tolles Wetter, prima Trails und ne nette Truppe!


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

und ich dachte, ihr fahrt durch anders durch den ort und kommt auch unter der brücke durch. war ja zunächst staufen/gimbi als richtung angekündigt. da hab ich ein paar minuten gewartet.
den uphill zum retttershof hätt ich auch noch mitgenommen und das abendessen bei wahltho natürlich auch


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2007)

War ' ne super schöne Runde. Alles hat gepasst  das Wetter, die Leute,
der Spass....


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...und das abendessen bei wahltho natürlich auch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den uphill zum retttershof hätt ich auch noch mitgenommen und das abendessen bei wahltho natürlich auch


Der Uphill (wobei der ja nicht wirklich dauerhaft hoch geht) war lustig. An dem Stück hoch in Richtung B455 hatten sich auf einmal alle in den Kopf gesetzt, genau in der Wilschweinsuhle/Pferdematsche abzusteigen. Ich weiß nicht warum  , ich bin gut durch gekommen.  
Wir haben beim wahltho zwar über Essen geredet, aber gegessen haben wir das Besprochene zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War ' ne super schöne Runde. Alles hat gepasst  das Wetter, die Leute,
> der Spass....



Ja dem kann ich nur beipflichten, hat wirklich alles gepasst, fast natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir haben beim wahltho zwar über Essen geredet, aber gegessen haben wir das Besprochene zum Glück nicht.



*Das* hätte auch nicht für alle gereicht, aber ein schönes alkoholfreies Bier hätte ich schon für Euch gehabt...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> An dem Stück hoch in Richtung B455 hatten sich auf einmal alle in den Kopf gesetzt, genau in der Wilschweinsuhle/Pferdematsche abzusteigen. Ich weiß nicht warum  , ich bin gut durch gekommen.



das teilstück hoch hab ich noch gar nicht probiert. der matsch bremst eigentlich bergab schon genug.
aber wenn du da hoch gekommen bist, muß es ja funktionieren


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Waren jedenfalls über 1000Hm (und was für welche...)
> 
> Maggoooo, Caaarstennn
> 
> ich vermisse euch!!!



Wieso  Ist Dein Puls ohne uns Rücklichter heute mal über 150 gekommen ? 
Morsche sinn mer ja bei Dir und baue Disch psüschologisch widder uff


----------



## chetto (31. Juli 2007)

war ja das erste mal mit euch aus dem Forum und ich fand es auch Klasse und es gab doch tatsächlich noch einen wege am staufen den ich noch nicht gefahren bin. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und meiner Achillessehne hat es auch gut überstanden, wenn ich nicht so sehr gebremst habe  und ihr mich wieder mal mitnehmt komm ich glatt noch mal mit, aber ich muß dann an der Gundel einsteigen früher schaffe ich es nicht 

Servus stephan


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

chetto schrieb:


> war ja das erste mal mit euch aus dem Forum und ich fand es auch Klasse und es gab doch tatsächlich noch einen wege am staufen den ich noch nicht gefahren bin.



ahh, ein kelkheimer  
wo hast du dich die ganze zeit rumgetrieben  
wir werden den fred bald in "touren ab kelkheim" umbenennen müssen  

lass mich raten : du kanntest den trail rüber zum kaisertempel noch nicht. dort wo wahltho uns verlassen musste ...
den haben der kater und ich erst vor kurzem "entdeckt". bis dato glaubten wir auch, alles am staufen zu kennen


----------



## chetto (1. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ahh, ein kelkheimer
> 
> lass mich raten : du kanntest den trail rüber zum kaisertempel noch nicht. dort wo wahltho uns verlassen musste ...
> den haben der kater und ich erst vor kurzem "entdeckt". bis dato glaubten wir auch, alles am staufen zu kennen



Kelkheimer??? ne geht gar nicht wenn dann Münsterer, kennst das mit den Ortsteilen keiner will Kelkheimer sein ( die Stadt wo alles verboten ist was Spaß macht und Beispielhaft in der Innenstadtgestaltung, wie macht man es nicht)
Neu für mich war der Trail  vom oberen Ende des Sonnenweges zum ersten steilen Anstieg und dann der von Fischbach zum Rettershof.

Irgendwie kannich hier noch nicht alle Nicks dem Leuten zuordnen aber das bekomm ich auch noch hin.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

also ich bin der mit dem gelben radl und komme aus *hornau*  
münster kenn ich nur vom vorbeifahren auf dem weg zur a***** . notwendiges übel eben  
einziger hochsaacher hier im bunde ist dann wohl caroka. wahltho ist nämlich fischbacher. darüber reden wir besser erst gar nicht  

den trail zwischen rettershof und fischbacher friedhof war uns auch lange unbekannt. ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass man auch nach jahren noch "neue" wege selbst findet oder von anderen gezeigt bekommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... und ich bin aus *Fischbach* 

Ich muss durch ganz Kelkheim durch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Richtet Euch mal darauf ein, dass ich heute eher nicht dabei bin, ich glaube es ist besser, mein Knie noch zu schonen...

... den LMB-Eintrag lasse ich wie vereinbart stehen.


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2007)

gude hofheimer,

ich muss mich dafür entschuldigen vorhin nicht abgesagt zu haben. tut mir leid, kommt hoffentlich nicht wieder vor aber ich dachte ich packs noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

War eine wunderschöne Tour, mit netten Leuten!  Wir waren zu siebt. Bin froh trotz meines unfitten Zustandes gekommen zu sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hofheimer,
> 
> ich muss mich dafür entschuldigen vorhin nicht abgesagt zu haben. tut mir leid, kommt hoffentlich nicht wieder vor aber ich dachte ich packs noch



...dafür war ich dann ja da


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War eine wunderschöne Tour, mit netten Leuten!



Tiefstapler!


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hofheimer,
> 
> ich muss mich dafür entschuldigen vorhin nicht abgesagt zu haben. tut mir leid, kommt hoffentlich nicht wieder vor aber ich dachte ich packs noch


Hey, kein Problem, wir hätten Disch hald gern debei gehabt, desdewesche die penetrante A-rufe... .
Hier die heutige Tour für die Statistik: 28,1 km, 774 hm nach Garmin; 845 hm gemäß Garmin-Software , 2:27 Std. netto; neue HF-max-Werte kann ich mangels vergessenem Brustgurt heute nicht bieten. 
Den Mannsteintrail und Umrundung unterhalb des Staufen mußte wg. halbstündiger Plauscherei *vor* dem Biken  entfallen. Es war so schon dunkel, als wir wieder zurück waren.


----------



## Bergwelle (1. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War eine wunderschöne Tour, mit netten Leuten!  Wir waren zu siebt. Bin froh trotz meines unfitten Zustandes gekommen zu sein!




Das war eine klasse Sommertour mit sehr netten Leuten ! 
Bin froh, dass die Bremse geklemmt hat. So hatte ich auch immer eine gute Ausrede.


----------



## Miss H (2. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich lese immer eure schönen Berichte. 
Ich war noch nie mit, obwohl ich's manchmal angekündigt habe. Ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen die Schulter verletzt und lt. Kernspin ist da richtig was kaput.  Wird allerding erst mal konservativ behandelt. Also kann ich mir mein Bike nur anschauen und warten, dass die Schmerzen weggehen. 
Aber irgendwann fahre ich wieder.
Allen euch Unbekannten gute Touren und einen lieben Gruß 
Miss H


----------



## Taunusritter (2. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lass mich raten : du kanntest den trail rüber zum kaisertempel noch nicht. ...
> den haben der kater und ich erst vor kurzem "entdeckt". bis dato glaubten wir auch, alles am staufen zu kennen



Hi Kelkheim-Fuch,

welchen Trail meinst Du? Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich alle kenne...

Bin gestern auch around Staufen&Lorsbachtal rumgeschossen - Training für Taunustrails! Habe aber keine siebenköpfige Kohorte gesehen... Nach Taunustrails werde ich gerne auch mal mit der netten Runde mitfahren!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

FUX mit X sonst werd der Kerl bes!


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi *Kelkheim-Fuch*,
> 
> welchen Trail meinst Du? Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich alle kenne...
> 
> Klaus



was isn ein kelkheim-fuch  

na ja, ich mein den trail, den ich beschrieben habe  
also angenommen du kommst den mannsteintrail runter und biegst am chaisseweg links ab. die nächste kreuzung einen breiten weg links hoch folgen und im wendehammer den richtigen trail nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch around Staufen&Lorsbachtal rumgeschossen - Training für Taunustrails!



Ei, Du bist schon ein toller Kerl  

Also wie beschreibt man den besagten Trail am Besten.

Wenn Du entgegen des Uhzeigersinnes die WAB rund um den Staufen fährst, kommst Du auf der Fischbacherseite dort wo es unterhalb des Mannsteines leicht bergab geht zu einer Kreuzung. Rechts geht es dort runter nach Fischbach (an dem Wasserwerk vorbei). An dieser Kreuzung fährst Du links, gleich leicht den Berg hoch. Nach etwa 100 bis 200m kommst Du an einen Wendeplatz. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Wendeplatzes geht dann der besagte Trail los. Er endet auf der anderen Seite des Staufen wieder auf der WAB rund um den Staufen oberhalb des Kaisertempels. Kurz vor dem Ende des Trails liegt derzeit ein grösserer Baum quer.

Edit: Fux war schneller


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei, Du bist schon ein toller Kerl
> Kurz vor dem Ende des Trails liegt derzeit ein grösserer Baum quer.



und am anfang ein kleinerer, den man aber problemlos fahren kann. letzterer baum geht theoretisch auch, getraut hab ich mich aber da noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und am anfang ein kleinerer, den man aber problemlos fahren kann. letzterer baum geht theoretisch auch, getraut hab ich mich aber da noch nicht



... und in der Mitte ein grösserer, den man links am Hang umfahren kann


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und am anfang ein kleinerer, den man aber problemlos fahren kann ...



ich frag mich die ganze zeit, ob es sich hierbei um den baum handelt, an dem de crazy zu scheitern drohte


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich frag mich die ganze zeit, ob es sich hierbei um den baum handelt, an dem de crazy zu scheitern drohte



Das muß er sein


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FUX mit X sonst werd der Kerl bes!



Nein, nein, er hat nur das "l" zwischen f und u vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, er hat nur das "l" zwischen f und u vergessen!



auch denkbar  
na wart nur, taunusritter   trau dich bloß mal wieder in die sonntagsrunde, dann gibts uphills vom feinsten und du darfst mein argon nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das muß er sein



Wie bitte, dieses kleine Ästchen etwa


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie bitte, dieses kleine Ästchen etwa



eben hats geklingelt....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eben hats geklingelt....



2 mal? War's der Postmann?


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2 mal? War's der Postmann?



Ne, Lugga is noch net im Urlaub.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, Lugga is noch net im Urlaub.



Unser Katz ist auf Fremde abgerichtet, da wär ich vorsischdisch, die is gefährlisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, Lugga is noch net im Urlaub.


----------



## caroka (2. August 2007)

Des iss hier kaan Plauschfred.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. August 2007)

(...passt jez nicht mehr mit dem Seitenumbruch)
Edit: wie kann man ein Posting löschen ?


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (...passt jez nicht mehr mit dem Seitenumbruch)
> Edit: wie kann man ein Posting löschen ?



Wenn Du "Ändern" anwählst, bekommst Du auch "Löschen" zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du "Ändern" anwählst, bekommst Du auch "Löschen" zur Auswahl.



Sorry, aber ich finde auch unte "Ändern" keine Möglichkeit zum Löschen


----------



## Jo.wa (2. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahr diese jahr bei den taunustrails mit, kenn die strecke aber leider nicht genau. is hier jemand der vllt lust hat die strecke zumindest ungefähr zu fahren? ich komm übrigens aus lorsbach 
zu meiner person: ambitionierter fahrer, 68kg bei 178cm


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde auch unte "Ändern" keine Möglichkeit zum Löschen



Unten, das zweite von Rechts:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unten, das zweite von Rechts:



Löschen fehlt bei mir.



Hast Du vielleicht mehr Rechte?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Löschen geht nicht immer, manchmal ist der Knopf zum Löschen nicht da. Eine Regel, wann er denn da ist / nicht da ist, hab ich bisher nicht erkannt...


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Löschen fehlt bei mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht mehr Rechte?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Löschen geht nicht immer, manchmal ist der Knopf zum Löschen nicht da. Eine Regel, wann er denn da ist / nicht da ist, hab ich bisher nicht erkannt...


----------



## Taunusritter (2. August 2007)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahr diese jahr bei den taunustrails mit, kenn die strecke aber leider nicht genau. is hier jemand der vllt lust hat die strecke zumindest ungefähr zu fahren? ich komm übrigens aus lorsbach
> zu meiner person: ambitionierter fahrer, 68kg bei 178cm



Den letzten leichtgewichtigen, mittelgroßen, jüngeren Mitfahrer (Gruß, KingLui - wo steckst Du?) würde ich schlicht MTB-Waffe nennen, so schnell fährt der... Neid des 85kg 194cm Anti-MTB-Boliden, der nur mit viel Training die Berge hoch kommt   Bist Du auch noch jünger, oder schon im fairen Senior1-Alter? Bist Du neu im Land des Schwarzbaches?

Ich kenne die Strecke leider auch nur ungefähr, bin genau so hilflos. Schade, da fehlt ein Guide wie FUCHS. 
Fox, wann willst Du Dir bergauf am Trail den Frust ziehen? Meine schwarze-XL-Möhre wartet!! Will Sonntag morgen mit Ralph1 für Eppstein kräftig trainieren, bist Du dabei?


----------



## Jo.wa (2. August 2007)

Ja ich bin 18 Jahre alt also in dem alter in dem man sich noch steigern sollte  also wenn ihr mal für die taunustrails trainiert auf der original strecke oder zumindest teilweise dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## Taunusritter (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei, Du bist schon ein toller Kerl
> 
> Also wie beschreibt man den besagten Trail am Besten.
> 
> ...



Danke, Thomas (und Fux)! Joh, denn kenne ich auch schon, eine tolle Sache   Bergab auch... Außer, wenn man ihn bei totalem Matsch im Herbst zu fahren versucht, wie bei meinem Kennenlernen (vom lokal Guide Herb).

Gruß aus Marxheim

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2007)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Ja ich bin 18 Jahre alt also in dem alter in dem man sich noch steigern sollte  also wenn ihr mal für die taunustrails trainiert auf der original strecke oder zumindest teilweise dann wäre ich dabei


Auf der Original-Strecke sollte außerhalb des Rennens nicht trainiert werden. Das ist die Auflage des Forstes, um weitere Beanspruchung der Strecke zusätzlich zum Rennbetrieb zu vermeiden. Daher bitte ich darum, das auch zu beachten, wenn ihr die weitere Austragung des Rennens nicht gefährden wollt. 
Zum Training reicht es, möglichst viele, kurze, giftige Anstiege hintereinander zu reihen.


----------



## Taunusritter (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zum Training reicht es, möglichst viele, kurze, giftige Anstiege hintereinander zu reihen.



Hi Riesenkatze,

da hast Du wohl mehr als Recht! Das Höhenprofil der Taunustrials hat was von einem gewellten Sägeblatt - viele kleine Giftzacken eingebettet in große Wellen. Wenn man sich die kleinen Zacken wegdenkt, sieht die Strecke ganz einfach aus...

Es darf und wird keine MTB-Rotte auf der Strecke trainieren. Wenn sich aber mal ein Einzelfahrer zufällig auf Teilen der Strecke verirrt... dann ist das Zufall.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Es darf und wird keine MTB-Rotte auf der Strecke trainieren. Wenn sich aber mal ein Einzelfahrer zufällig auf Teilen der Strecke verirrt... dann ist das Zufall.


  Wenn man sich am Judenkopf oder Rossert bewegt ist man sowieso mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der Strecke unterwegs, so gut wie wir die Berge ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## Miss H (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich frag mich die ganze zeit, ob es sich hierbei um den baum handelt, an dem de crazy zu scheitern drohte



Und genau da hat es mich zerlgt, bin allerdings von der anderen Seite gekommen..., weil ich nicht aus diesen blöden Klicks rausgekommen bin 

Wer ist schon den Mördertrail vom großen Mannstein zur Fischbacher Seite gefahren?

Miss H


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wer ist schon den Mördertrail vom großen Mannstein zur Fischbacher Seite gefahren?


Den Trail, der nach rechts abgeht und kurz vor Fischbach endet, sind die meisten hier schon gefahren. Den Traileinstieg, der links vom Aussichtspunkt abgeht die wenigsten.


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wer ist schon den Mördertrail vom großen Mannstein zur Fischbacher Seite gefahren?
> 
> Miss H



runter kein problem. hoch aber gegen ende schon   wenn du den rechts abgehenden trail meinst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chetto (4. August 2007)

HALLO WER DA 

auf stehen wach werden

hat einer/eine heute mittag noch lust ne runde das rad zubewegen ?

gruß steph


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wer ist schon den Mördertrail vom großen Mannstein zur Fischbacher Seite gefahren?



den rechts abgehenden Trail alleine heute 2-mal


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

chetto schrieb:


> HALLO WER DA
> 
> auf stehen wach werden
> 
> ...



Warst Du schon unterwegs? Ne kleine Runde wäre OK.


----------



## chetto (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warst Du schon unterwegs? Ne kleine Runde wäre OK.



schade war jetzt laufen gewesen mit hund da hab mir das gassi gehen gespart.... 

wie siehts denn morgen am Sonntag aus mit dem radeln ?


----------



## caroka (5. August 2007)

chetto schrieb:


> schade war jetzt laufen gewesen mit hund da hab mir das gassi gehen gespart....
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen am Sonntag aus mit dem radeln ?



Heute bin ich in Kreuznach. Bin mal gespannt, ob mir das auch das große grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert.


----------



## KING_Lui (6. August 2007)

möchte morgen jemand mit auf eine runde ? später nachmittag und so 40 km ( bei bedarf kann man die runde ja noch ausbauen )


----------



## ratte (9. August 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mich kurz mal der Belegschaft vorstellen und mich für die ein oder andere Tour in der Gegend androhen. 
Mich hats gerade beruflich hier in die Gegend verschlagen. Für Tourenhinweise wie regelmäßige Abendtreffs (Bereich MTK), die nicht hier im Lokalforum ausgeschrieben sind, wär ich dankbar. Muss allerdings erstmal mein Rad wieder entstauben, da das Wetter nicht gerade einladend ist, die Gegend alleine zu erkunden und sich alle Nase lang zu verfransen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich kurz mal der Belegschaft vorstellen und mich für die ein oder andere Tour in der Gegend androhen.
> Mich hats gerade beruflich hier in die Gegend verschlagen. Für Tourenhinweise wie regelmäßige Abendtreffs (Bereich MTK), die nicht hier im Lokalforum ausgeschrieben sind, wär ich dankbar. Muss allerdings erstmal mein Rad wieder entstauben, da das Wetter nicht gerade einladend ist, die Gegend alleine zu erkunden und sich alle Nase lang zu verfransen.


Hey, die ratte im MTK! Das ist ja eine Überraschung!!!  

In welchen Teil unseres kleinen Kreises hat es dich denn verschlagen?

An Treffs außerhalb des Forums kann ich dir unseren sonntagsmorgentlichen Kelkheimer Treff empfehlen (Kontakt über E-Mailverteiler, bei Interesse sag Bescheid). Ansonsten hier am besten nach Angeboten kucken. Für individuell Reviervorstellungswünsche auch gern PN oder E-Mail.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

hi ratte !
was genau hat dich denn hierher verschlagen ? kannst dich gleich mal an den taunustrails probieren  
hoffentlich wird das wetter bald besser, dann gibts auch wieder schöne touren


----------



## ratte (9. August 2007)

Kater schrieb:
			
		

> bei Interesse sag Bescheid


Bescheid!!! ;-)



			
				fux schrieb:
			
		

> kannst dich gleich mal an den taunustrails probieren


Als Sonntagsausflug im Trockenen um die Gegend kennenzulernen und ein paar Leute wiederzutreffen....mehr aber auch nicht.

Der Job hat mich aus der Pfalz hierher verschlagen. Bin irgendwo in den Wirren des Industrieparks untergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin irgendwo in den Wirren des Industrieparks untergekommen.



da geh ich auch täglich hin


----------



## caroka (9. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich kurz mal der Belegschaft vorstellen und mich für die ein oder andere Tour in der Gegend androhen.
> Mich hats gerade beruflich hier in die Gegend verschlagen. Für Tourenhinweise wie regelmäßige Abendtreffs (Bereich MTK), die nicht hier im Lokalforum ausgeschrieben sind, wär ich dankbar. Muss allerdings erstmal mein Rad wieder entstauben, da das Wetter nicht gerade einladend ist, die Gegend alleine zu erkunden und sich alle Nase lang zu verfransen.



Hi Ratte,
bist Du länger hier? Würde gerne mal mit Dir fahren. Bis nächsten Donnerstag habe ich auch meist abends Zeit.


----------



## Brubus (9. August 2007)

Ja Ja der heilige Industriepark ich besuche ihn auch täglich... Werde mich demnächst dann auch mal anschliessen


----------



## ratte (10. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Ratte,
> bist Du länger hier? Würde gerne mal mit Dir fahren. Bis nächsten Donnerstag habe ich auch meist abends Zeit.


Ja, ich hatte vor, mich hier in der Gegend länger einzunisten.
Nächste Woche können wir gerne mal abends fahren. So ab 18:30 Uhr sollte gehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2007)

Ei gude wie!



Brubus schrieb:


> Ja Ja der heilige Industriepark ich besuche ihn auch täglich... Werde mich demnächst dann auch mal anschliessen



ich geh da nur von Mo - Fr rein


----------



## caroka (12. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte vor, mich hier in der Gegend länger einzunisten.
> Nächste Woche können wir gerne mal abends fahren. So ab 18:30 Uhr sollte gehen.



Ich geb Dir per E-Mail mal meine Handynummer.


----------



## arkonis (12. August 2007)

hmmm..ich versuche es mal wieder, wer fährt langsame Runden in Hofheim?


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (13. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hmmm..ich versuche es mal wieder, wer fährt langsame Runden in Hofheim?



Hallo arkonis,

bin Wiedereinsteiger und komme aus Rüsselsheim. Hofheim ist ja nicht so weit weg. Falls mal eine Runde geplant ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.  Im Taunus kenne ich mich allerdings recht wenig aus (eher so gut wie gar nicht). Termin- und zeitlich ist es bei mir egal, da ich selbsständig tätig bin.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hmmm..ich versuche es mal wieder, wer fährt langsame Runden in Hofheim?



morgen abend 1800uhr türmchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen abend 1800uhr türmchen.



wann an der gundelhard ? vielleicht komm ich da für ein teilstück hinzu ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Gundelhard ca: 18:30 Uhr würde ich sagen.

Soll ich 'nen LMB machen?


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gundelhard ca: 18:30 Uhr würde ich sagen.
> 
> Soll ich 'nen LMB machen?



bitte....


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gundelhard ca: 18:30 Uhr würde ich sagen.
> 
> Soll ich 'nen LMB machen?



Nur zu! 18:30 Uhr werden wir aber nicht ganz schaffen, da ich auch schon vorher gerne ein paar Trails fahren würde. Vielleicht eher 18:40 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Voilá...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4963

P.S: Trails bis zur Gundelhard hatte ich schon berücksichtigt


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (13. August 2007)

Wo ist denn dieses Türmchen zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2864657&postcount=24

ich glaube es nennt sich parkplatz am untertor. dort gibt es ein lokal in einem türmchen, davor sind wir dann postiert.


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (13. August 2007)

Hi Maggo,

ich nehme an du fährst mit dem Rad von Weilbach noch Hofheim. Ich komme von Rüsselsheim. Könnten wir uns in Weilbach schon treffen?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

TrekFuelEX7 schrieb:


> Hi Maggo,
> 
> ich nehme an du fährst mit dem Rad von Weilbach noch Hofheim. Ich komme von Rüsselsheim. Könnten wir uns in Weilbach schon treffen?
> 
> ...



klar, 1745 an der aral am ortsausgang??


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, 1745 an der aral am ortsausgang??



Ja, passt. Komme mit einem schwarzen Trek. Bis denne ...

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

So wie´s aussieht, wäre ich wohl auch dabei. Müßte aber spätestens 19:45 in Eppstein sein und möchte dort mal den neuen Schlussanstieg antesten. 






Je nachdem, wie schnell oder langsam es morgen wird, setze ich mich vielleicht auch ab. Aber erst mal sehen, wie´s sich entwickelt.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie schnell oder langsam es morgen wird, setze ich mich vielleicht auch ab. Aber erst mal sehen, wie´s sich entwickelt.



   - der war gut kater


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> - der war gut kater


Das ist schon ernst gemeint. Man muß ja nicht immer zwanghaft rasen und bei Touren bevorzuge ich des Erlebniswerts wegen auch eher moderates Tempo. Da ich aber von gestern noch etwas im Speed-Rausch bin, kann es sein, daß ich morgen wieder diesem Rausch verfalle und da möchte ich dann lieber nicht die Gruppe hetzen, sondern würde dann ggf. mein eigenes Ründchen machen.


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2007)

ich brems ihn dann schon aus, notfalls mit stock von hinten wie damals im rendezvous-downhill 

komisch, hab morgen auch so nen termin jenseits des schmerzberges ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brems ihn dann schon aus, notfalls mit stock von hinten wie damals im rendezvous-downhill


Ach du warst das!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brems ihn dann schon aus, notfalls mit stock von hinten wie damals im rendezvous-downhill



Hi, Hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (13. August 2007)

ok bis morgen aber wie gesagt nicht zu schnell  Ich hänge mich dann mal hinter Maggo


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ok bis morgen aber wie gesagt nicht zu schnell  Ich hänge mich dann mal hinter Maggo



in welcher richtung??


----------



## arkonis (13. August 2007)

also Bergab hab ich ja im moment nur mein HT und Bergauf meine 90 Kilo+  in beide richtungen


----------



## Taunusritter (13. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... in Eppstein sein und möchte dort mal den neuen Schlussanstieg antesten.



Hi Riesenkatze,

war also schön schnell an der Mosel?

Sie nicht zu enttäuscht vom "Schlüsselanstieg" - der kommt erst däftig, wenn man ihn nach ca. 4h fast nonstopp fahren nehmen darf... So nach 2h oder 3h ist der noch locker - vorausgesetzt man hat mindestens 22-34 Zähne.

Nervig nur - ich hoffe Rainer&Co will/wird das vor dem Rennen noch richten - ist der enge Pfad am Ende der Steigung - Brombeerranken überall, keine Überholmöglichkeit. Am Schmerzberg mit Publikum waren der Schmerz und die beginnenden Krämpfe besser zu ertragen  

Möge der Wettergott mitspielen, am WE könnte das Wetter ja unbeständig werden.

Gruß der 130mm Rittersänfte


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Sie nicht zu enttäuscht vom "Schlüsselanstieg" - der kommt erst däftig, wenn man ihn nach ca. 4h fast nonstopp fahren nehmen darf... So nach 2h oder 3h ist der noch locker - vorausgesetzt man hat mindestens 22-34 Zähne.
> 
> Nervig nur - ich hoffe Rainer&Co will/wird das vor dem Rennen noch richten - ist der enge Pfad am Ende der Steigung - Brombeerranken überall, keine Überholmöglichkeit. Am Schmerzberg mit Publikum waren der Schmerz und die beginnenden Krämpfe besser zu ertragen



also ich finde den auch so schon schwer genug und würde ihn gar nicht nach 53 km in den beinen fahren wollen  
wen willst du denn da noch überholen  
soweit ich weiß, ist die stadt beauftragt, dort etwas zurückzuschneiden. also keine panik ...
nimm einfach mal am samstag zum abholen der startunterlagen ne gartenschere mit und leg bei bedarf selber hand an


----------



## carboni (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen abend 1800uhr türmchen.




Ich würde es gerne mal probieren.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne mal probieren.



vorsicht : das zitierte "morgen abend" ist mittlerweile heute


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Nehmt den Carboni mit, der cool, lustig und kann auch noch gut fahren  Gerd kennt Ihn auch, er hat bei der letzten Tour in KH die Nachhut in Präsis Truppe gemacht.


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (14. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss leider für heute Abend absagen. Habe beruflich noch einiges auf den Schreibtisch bekommen, was leider keinen Aufschub duldet.

@Maggo: Brauchst also nicht an der Tanke warten.

@All: Hoffe das denmächst wieder mal eine "langsame" Tour ab Hofheim stattfindet und ich Zeit dafür habe.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

TrekFuelEX7 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich muss leider für heute Abend absagen. Habe beruflich noch einiges auf den Schreibtisch bekommen, was leider keinen Aufschub duldet.
> 
> ...



da wird demnächst sicher wieder was gehn!


----------



## KING_Lui (14. August 2007)

wer fährt denn alles die 53 km am sonntag ?


----------



## carboni (14. August 2007)

Danke Luca Danke  

Ich bringe noch Einen mit, wenn's recht ist.
Am Türmchen ist ???? 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Am Türmchen ist ????



-> Ein paar Posts weiter oben steht's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

... und brav im LMB-Eintrag anmelden


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Danke Luca Danke
> 
> Ich bringe noch Einen mit, wenn's recht ist.
> Am Türmchen ist ????
> ...



Treffpunkt ist hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001563,0.003616&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusritter (14. August 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> wer fährt denn alles die 53 km am sonntag ?



Ich...

Die 53km sind nicht das Problem, aber die 1700 HM "Sägezahnhöhenprofil". Das zermürbt die Beine. Der Schlußanstieg ist dann die Krampfprobe...

Fux, zu überholen sind die rechts und links des Weges liegenden Leute mit Krämpfen! Man gehört leicht selber dazu...


----------



## carboni (14. August 2007)

Dankschee


----------



## KING_Lui (14. August 2007)

naja ich kann in meiner alterklasse vllt einen blumentopf gewinnen ... fahren ja nur 4 bis jetzt mit 
weiß man schon irgendwas über die hochgeheime strecke ? ist irgendwas durchgesickert, wo es lang gehen soll ?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. August 2007)

Na dann werden Silke und ich mal die Beinhart- Und Frauenquote nach oben treiben    . 

Machen uns aber auch schnell wieder vom Acker, wenn wir Euch zur Last fallen sollten  

Bis gleich  

Marion+Silke


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> naja ich kann in meiner alterklasse vllt einen blumentopf gewinnen ... fahren ja nur 4 bis jetzt mit
> weiß man schon irgendwas über die hochgeheime strecke ? ist irgendwas durchgesickert, wo es lang gehen soll ?



ich weiß alles   

so hochgeheim ist sie ja nicht : einfach fast alles, was du am judenkopf auf der lorsbachtalseite findest und genausogut fast allen am rossert unterhalb des nsg  

@ritter : ich weiß auch, wie sich krämpfe anfühlen. liegen geblieben bin ich bisher aber noch nicht. kann nur jedem raten, mit seinen kräften zu haushalten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

so wies bisher ausschaut bin ich wohl heut Abend dabei


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so wies bisher ausschaut bin ich wohl heut Abend dabei



mist, doch alleine auf dem feldi


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so wies bisher ausschaut bin ich wohl heut Abend dabei



was für rad??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für rad??



... MTB?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für rad??



na mometan hab ich die Wahl zwischen Torque, slick-HT oder ganz schnell irgend ne Kurbel ins xc bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so wies bisher ausschaut bin ich wohl heut Abend dabei



bei mir wirds eng. warte schon über ne stunde auf handwerker


----------



## Alberto68 (14. August 2007)

na das hört sich ja gut an heute abend, sammelt ihr mich wieder an der gundelhardt ein  18:30  bin ich da. wer steigt nich an der gundelhardt ein??

gruß stephan


PS mein alter login (chetto) geht nicht mehr   darum jetzt der neue


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir wirds eng. warte schon über ne stunde auf handwerker


Zur Not rufst du an. Wir werden schon irgendwo am Staufen sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Ich komm zum Türmchen mit Torque.


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> PS mein alter login (chetto) geht nicht mehr   darum jetzt der neue



wie geht das   

wollte eigentlich nach hofheim, aber zur not probier ichs eben an der gundelhard ...
net auf mich warten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> net auf mich warten ...



Ach komm' Das tun wird doch sonst auch immer


----------



## Alberto68 (14. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie geht das   * <--- meinste das ?? FUX*



oder das der login nicht mehr geht ???  password war im browser hinterlegt  wie war das denn und die hinterlegte mailaddi gibts nicht mehr


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

So Leuts, ich fahr dann mal los in Richtung Judenkopf und versuche, rechtzeitig wieder runter zu kommen. Bis später!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> oder das der login nicht mehr geht ???  password war im browser hinterlegt  wie war das denn und die hinterlegte mailaddi gibts nicht mehr



probiers mal mit ner mail an den admin. wenn du dem sagst welche adresse hinterlegt war wird er dir sicherlich helfen und das passwort reseten o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach komm' Das tun wird doch sonst auch immer



ok ich kann kommen. erst kommt keiner und dann alle fast gleichzeitig.
egal, jetzt hab ich frei.

also bitte wieder warten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Ich fahr jetzt gemütlich los. Bis dann am Türmchen.


----------



## ratte (14. August 2007)

Heute hats nicht hingehauen.

Hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit morgen ab 18:30 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt Gundelhard (da weiß ich zumindest, wo's ist). 
Für Tourvorschläge bin ich selbstverständlich zu haben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Bin wieder da, auch wenn ich jetzt doch ein wenig müde bin, es war ne schöne Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Yepp war sehr nett.

Insgesamt waren wir ab Gundelhard 13 Leuten. 

Ich habe dann ab Hofheim über Kapelleberg zum Staufen geguidet, dann noch Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn und rüber zum Kaisertempel.

Fux und Kater mussten da 'eh weg. Der Rest wollte unter Leitung von Gerd dann noch rüber zum Judenkopf.

Da mir das zu spät geworden wäre, habe ich mich auch am Kaisertempel verabschiedet.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Heute hats nicht hingehauen.
> 
> Hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit morgen ab 18:30 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt Gundelhard (da weiß ich zumindest, wo's ist).
> Für Tourvorschläge bin ich selbstverständlich zu haben.


Mittwoch ist klassischer Hohemark-Tag. Da treffen sich die AWBler (siehe Thread hier im Forum) und die Jungs vom Go Crazy-Biketreff jeweils um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz in Oberursel-Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist klassischer Hohemark-Tag. Da treffen sich die AWBler (siehe Thread hier im Forum) und die Jungs vom Go Crazy-Biketreff jeweils um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz in Oberursel-Hohemark.



man kann aber auch mal ausnahmen machen  

grundsätzlich gilt wohl für morgen : abwarten, wo die gewitter runterkommen


----------



## ratte (14. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> grundsätzlich gilt wohl für morgen : abwarten, wo die gewitter runterkommen


Die gleichen, die schon seit gestern immer mal kommen sollten? 

AWB = Afterwork Biken?

Oberursel-Hohemark: Wo da genau? Oder gibts da nur einen Parkplatz? Aber 18 Uhr da sein würde ich morgen nicht schaffen.

Also, wenn's nicht gerade aus Eimern gießt, bin ich morgen für eine gemütliche (bergauf), spaßige (bergab) Runde zu haben.


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Heute hats nicht hingehauen.
> 
> Hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit morgen ab 18:30 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt Gundelhard (da weiß ich zumindest, wo's ist).
> Für Tourvorschläge bin ich selbstverständlich zu haben.



Morgen ist mein letzter Tag ohne Kinder. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.  Solltest Du niemanden finden, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Dich bei mir meldest. Was hältst Du denn vom Altkönig?

Edit: Ich wollte morgen nochmal ein bisschen powern. Wird das letzte Mal auf dem Bike vor Sonntag sein.


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> .....
> 
> AWB = Afterwork Biken?
> 
> ...


----------



## ratte (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen ist mein letzter Tag ohne Kinder. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.  Solltest Du niemanden finden, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Dich bei mir meldest. Was hältst Du denn vom Altkönig?


Mir ist's relativ egal wohin, bin immer froh, was neues kennenzulernen.
Ich bin allerdings tagsüber nicht online, könnte mich daher im Fall der Fälle erst kurz vorher bei Dir melden.


----------



## Alberto68 (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp war sehr nett.
> 
> Insgesamt waren wir ab Gundelhard 13 Leuten.
> Ich habe dann ab Hofheim über Kapelleberg zum Staufen geguidet, dann noch Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn und rüber zum Kaisertempel.
> ...



YEP war wieder ne schöne Runde, danke Wahltho und ne große Gruppe hat Spaß gemacht  und du zauberst immer wieder einen neuen Weg aus der Tasche, und ich dachte ich kenn jeden 
auch der Rest den Gerd geguided hat war super
@Gerd HUHU ich hab die Kerre endlich geschafft reines Kopfproblem

bis zum nächsten mal 

gruß stephan 
(alias Alberto68 exalias chetto)


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mir ist's relativ egal wohin, bin immer froh, was neues kennenzulernen.
> Ich bin allerdings tagsüber nicht online, könnte mich daher im Fall der Fälle erst kurz vorher bei Dir melden.



Kein Problem.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit: Ich wollte morgen nochmal ein bisschen powern. Wird das letzte Mal auf dem Bike vor Sonntag sein.



schade, hatte gerade überlegt vielleicht mitzufahren.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade, hatte gerade überlegt vielleicht mitzufahren.



ging mir ähnlich...


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen ist mein letzter Tag ohne Kinder. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.  Solltest Du niemanden finden, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Dich bei mir meldest. Was hältst Du denn vom Altkönig?
> 
> Edit: Ich wollte morgen nochmal ein bisschen powern. Wird das letzte Mal auf dem Bike vor Sonntag sein.



ich bin online, hab aber arbeiter im "garten". muß also mal schauen, wie lange die so rumwurschteln und ob ich dann noch zeit habe.
ab 21.00 uhr wirds schon ziemlich düster im wald, wie ich gestern noch ohne licht merken durfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade, hatte gerade überlegt vielleicht mitzufahren.





Arachne schrieb:


> ging mir ähnlich...



jetzt pienzt hier mal net so rum  

@wahltho : wieder mal 2 neue trails gestern kennengelernt, herrlich   vor allem der über den berg (?) zum rendez-vous trail runter    muß ich mal anders rum testen


----------



## caroka (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade, hatte gerade überlegt vielleicht mitzufahren.



Für Dich würde ich das powern auch wegfallen lassen.  Du würdest mich bergab doch sowieso wieder einholen. 
Ich weiß aber nicht was Ratte möchte. Ich melde mich telefonisch bei Euch, nachdem ich sie gefragt habe. Leider habe ich ihre Telefonnummer nicht und muss auf Ihren Anruf warten.


----------



## carboni (15. August 2007)

War 'ne Supertour. Danke.

Achim


----------



## ratte (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade, hatte gerade überlegt vielleicht mitzufahren.


Wo ist das Problem?

Also, ich drück mal die Daumen, dass heute abend zumindest von oben trocken ist, und sag, vielleicht bis später.


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für Dich würde ich das powern auch wegfallen lassen.



du musst doich keine rücksicht nehmen, gerade im hinblick auf sonntag. ich würde es jedenfalls verstehen wenn du gas geben willst, andererseits......


----------



## caroka (15. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Also, ich drück mal die Daumen, dass heute abend zumindest von oben trocken ist, und sag, vielleicht bis später.





Maggo schrieb:


> du musst doich keine rücksicht nehmen, gerade im hinblick auf sonntag. ich würde es jedenfalls verstehen wenn du gas geben willst, andererseits......



Ratte ist einverstanden, super, dann laßt uns doch zusammen fahren. 18:30 Gundelhardt, OK? Strecke besprechen wir an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ratte ist einverstanden, super, dann laßt uns doch zusammen fahren. 18:30 Gundelhardt, OK? Strecke besprechen wir an Ort und Stelle.



ich geb alles!!!


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2007)

ich bin auch dabei.

uwe50


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ratte ist einverstanden, super, dann laßt uns doch zusammen fahren. 18:30 Gundelhardt, OK? Strecke besprechen wir an Ort und Stelle.



Wäre vielleicht auch dabei.

Starten alle an der Gundelhadt, oder kommt wer ab Hofheim.

Ich muss 'eh on FFM über Hofheim und könnte um 18:00 Uhr dort den Einsammler machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

@Gerd, Maggo: Seid Ihr wieder dabei, um 18:00 Uhr ab Türmchen?


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd, Maggo: Seid Ihr wieder dabei, um 18:00 Uhr ab Türmchen?



ich werds versuchen. heut würde ich dann allerdings ein seil oder nen alten schlauch mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werds versuchen. heut würde ich dann allerdings ein seil oder nen alten schlauch mitbringen.



Alles klar


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt pienzt hier mal net so rum
> 
> @wahltho : wieder mal 2 neue trails gestern kennengelernt, herrlich   vor allem der über den berg (?) zum rendez-vous trail runter    muß ich mal anders rum testen



Den Trail über den Hahnenkopf, hatte mal der Carsten ausgekundschaftet!  Mir gefällt der auch sehr gut!  Obwohl er teils so super schmal ist, ist er komplett in meiner Karte drin.


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd, Maggo: Seid Ihr wieder dabei, um 18:00 Uhr ab Türmchen?





Maggo schrieb:


> ich werds versuchen. heut würde ich dann allerdings ein seil oder nen alten schlauch mitbringen.



dito...


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

vielleicht fahr ich heut um 18.00 uhr mit den awb-lern ab eppstein auf der tt-strecke ... aber sicher ist das noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (15. August 2007)

Hi, 
schaut mal in die Frauenrunde,
die Taunusschnecke fährt morgen, Do. 16.08., ab 18 uhr an der Hohe Mark für mich eine extra "Invalidenstrecke" , für alle, die mal eine Genußrunde ohne Kick fahren wollen - einfach so fahren. da ich mit meiner Schulter immer noch vorsichtig sein muß 
Ich habe von Kelkheim aus einen Platz im Auto frei (mit Biketransport)

Bis dann
Miss H


----------



## arkonis (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht auch dabei.
> 
> Starten alle an der Gundelhadt, oder kommt wer ab Hofheim.
> 
> Ich muss 'eh on FFM über Hofheim und könnte um 18:00 Uhr dort den Einsammler machen...


 
ich werde auch kommen und dann um 18.00 am Türmschen sein. 
Die Tour gestern hat Spaß gemacht und ich denke den Termin mit Dienstag um 18.00 können wir so auch festmachen.


----------



## KING_Lui (15. August 2007)

steht das treffen ab eppstein  ?


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> steht das treffen ab eppstein über tt-strecke ? wäre sehr interessiert nachdem ich gestern schon mal den schmerzberg ausgetestet hatte.



ja ! awb wurde nach eppstein verlegt. siehe lmb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4972! einfach anmelden, damit alle wissen, wer noch kommt ...

wenn ich es schaffe, fangen wir mit dem judenkopf an. wenn nicht, fahren die anderen am rossert, soweit sie sich eben auskennen ...

@hofheimer : sorry für die fremdwerbung


----------



## caroka (15. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ! awb wurde nach eppstein verlegt. siehe lmb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4972! einfach anmelden, damit alle wissen, wer noch kommt ...
> 
> wenn ich es schaffe, fangen wir mit dem judenkopf an. wenn nicht, fahren die anderen am rossert, soweit sie sich eben auskennen ...
> 
> @hofheimer : sorry für die fremdwerbung



Ist doch OK.  So ist für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist doch OK.  So ist für jeden etwas dabei.



für jeden nur mich net  
bin raus für heute, chefin hat den veto-joker gezogen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

wie könnt ihr heut nur noch fit genug sein um zu fahren, ich bin immernoch (bzw heute mehr als gestern) fix und alle


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. August 2007)

Ein dickes Lob auch von uns Mädels     

Ihr habt gestern eindeutig unseren Trailhorizont erweitert!!!! 

... und während Ihr Euch ein zweites Mal auf den Staufen hochgequält habt, haben wir uns in Hofheim beim Pizzastand noch ne Pizza reingedrückt. Man(n) muß halt Prioritäten setzen  .

Werdet uns wohl in Zukunft das ein oder andere Mal wieder an der Backe haben 


Silke + Marion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

So bin zurück wir waren dann doch eine recht grosse Gruppe (insgesamt 9) und haben bis in die Dunkelheit eine trailige, abolute Superrunde über Staufen, Eppstein, Fischbacherkopf, Friedhof-Trail zurück nach Fischbach/Kelkheim gedreht 

Ich hoffe, dass die Anderen trotz Dunkelheit noch gut nach Hause gekommen sind...


----------



## ratte (15. August 2007)

Heute alle gut heim gekommen? War doch schon arg dunkel zum Schluss.

War nett, Euch alle mal kennenzulernen.

@wahltho
Danke fürs guiden. War eine schöne Tour.

@caroka
Hast uns gut wieder bis in bekannte Gefilde gelotst.

Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @wahltho
> Danke fürs guiden. War eine schöne Tour.



It was a pleasure


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin zurück wir waren dann doch eine recht grosse Gruppe (insgesamt 9) und haben bis in die Dunkelheit eine trailige, abolute Superrunde über Staufen, Eppstein, Fischbacherkopf, Friedhof-Trail zurück nach Fischbach/Kelkheim gedreht
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass die Anderen trotz Dunkelheit noch gut nach Hause gekommen sind...



Ja war eine tolle Runde, vielen Dank für`s Guiden besonders am Fischbacher Kopf!  Allerdings bin ich jetzt auch platt... Für mich waren es heute 75,1km und 1070Hm in 4h, 23min.


----------



## arkonis (15. August 2007)

@waltho auch von mir ein Dankeschön 

wir sind noch ein wenig Nass geworden aber es war direkt angenehm. Das nächste mal unbedingt Licht mitnehmen  war doch ein wenig dunkel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Das nächste mal unbedingt Licht mitnehmen  war doch ein wenig dunkel.



 Yepp, ist wahrscheinlich langsam wieder notwendig


----------



## caroka (16. August 2007)

Das war gestern ein sehr schöner Abend.

@Ratte
Schön, dass es Dich in unsere Gegend verschlagen hat.


----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo wir gestern überall rum gefahren sind aber es war toll.  


Danke an alle Beteiligten für die schöne Runde.


----------



## Alberto68 (17. August 2007)

Hey biker,

wer hätte denn lust am Samstag ne runde zu radeln ? 
Uhrzeit bis jetzt noch flexibel ??

start würde ich für mich Gundelhart sagen  aber auch kein problem nach hofheim zukommen

Gruß Stephan 
(alias Alberto68 exalias chetto)


----------



## durchgedreht (17. August 2007)

Ich bin morgen dabei - Zeit + Startpunkt egal. Schreibt's halt hier rein, bin erst wieder heute abend spät im Netz.

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

so ist FIX ich fahr um ca 1415 ab gundelhardt falls wer mitkommen will, immer gerne bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. 
geplant ist : über den staufen , naturfreundehaus zum fuchstanz weiter über altkönig und zurück  ..... kann sich aber auch spontan ändern 

servus stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so ist FIX ich fahr um ca 1415 ab gundelhardt falls wer mitkommen will, immer gerne bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit.
> geplant ist : über den staufen , naturfreundehaus zum fuchstanz weiter über altkönig und zurück  ..... kann sich aber auch spontan ändern
> 
> servus stephan



Ich schau mal ob ich es schaffe. Mail mir doch mal Deine Handynr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Bin zwar schon von meiner ersten Tour zurück, hab' aber heute noch andere Bike-Pläne...

... sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Ich habe mal wie vereinbart für kommenden Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr wieder einen Termin eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4996


----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

ich hab mich mal wie vereinbart eingetragen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal wie vereinbart eingetragen.





Jetzt hoffen wir nur noch, dass das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt


----------



## ratte (19. August 2007)

Bin auch eingetragen. Zustieg wohl Gundelhart.

...obwohl mir im Moment jeder Knochen einzeln weh tut. Dienstag hält mich wahrscheinlich höchstens zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit vom Fahren ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin auch eingetragen. Zustieg wohl Gundelhart.
> 
> ...obwohl mir im Moment jeder Knochen einzeln weh tut. Dienstag hält mich wahrscheinlich höchstens zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit vom Fahren ab.



babababa sonntags eintragen und für dienstag rumprognostizieren....tsetsetse.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal wie vereinbart eingetragen.



Und ich kann leider nicht


----------



## ratte (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> babababa sonntags eintragen und für dienstag rumprognostizieren....tsetsetse.


Ein wenig Jammern wird doch noch erlaubt sein.


----------



## arkonis (19. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ein wenig Jammern wird doch noch erlaubt sein.


 
aber sicher, auf der Tour sind wir dann dran


----------



## arkonis (19. August 2007)

ich bin für zwei gruppen, eine zum früher aussteigen für die die nicht mehr können/wollen, nach Hause möchten so wie das letze mal.


----------



## KING_Lui (19. August 2007)

wenn meine beine von heute nicht mehr ganz so paniert sind   und das wetter passt komme ich auch mit ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wie vereinbart für kommenden Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr wieder einen Termin eingetragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4996


Wenn das Wetter passt und diese beiden, fleischigen Fortsätze da unten ihren Dienst wieder aufnehmen, werde ich dabei sein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

Hi, bin dann auch dabei *freu*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi, bin dann auch dabei *freu*



 Schön!

@Morgige-Hofheimer-Runde-Teilnehmer:

Ich würde Euch bitten, meinen Hinweis bzgl. der Vorteilhaftigkeit des Dabeihabens einer Beleuchtung zu beachten. Bei der letzten spontanen Tour am Mittwoch war es gegen Ende echt schon verdammt dunkel


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wie vereinbart für kommenden Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr wieder einen Termin eingetragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4996



Habe mich nun auch für morgen eingetragen und bin dann bei der langsamen Gruppe dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> @Morgige-Hofheimer-Runde-Teilnehmer:
> 
> Ich würde Euch bitten, meinen Hinweis bzgl. der Vorteilhaftigkeit des Dabeihabens einer Beleuchtung zu beachten. Bei der letzten spontanen Tour am Mittwoch war es gegen Ende echt schon verdammt dunkel


Ich werde einfach früh genug den Abflug machen. Lichtfahrten vermeide ich, so lange es geht. Das hat schon wieder so einen herbst-winterlichen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach früh genug den Abflug machen.



Oder so 

Am Mittwoch wollten die Herrschaften dann noch unbedingt den Fischbacher-Friedhof-Trail mitnehmen, was dazu führte, dass ich selbst schon fast bei völliger Dunkelheit wieder zu Hause in Fischbach ankam. Ein Teil der Meute musste ja dann noch bis Leiderbach/Hofheim...


----------



## Tonino (20. August 2007)

Ich würde mich ja gerne anschließen aber habe leider die Beleuchtung in der heimat liegen lassen.  

...ggf müsste ich mich früher verabschieden.


----------



## Tonino (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder so
> 
> Am Mittwoch wollten die Herrschaften dann noch unbedingt den Fischbacher-Friedhof-Trail mitnehmen, was dazu führte, dass ich selbst schon fast bei völliger Dunkelheit wieder zu Hause in Fischbach ankam. Ein Teil der Meute musste ja dann noch bis Leiderbach/Hofheim...



Das wurde gemacht um mich noch ein Stück zu begleiten, weil ich mich nicht auskenne und hoffnungslos verloren wäre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Das mit der Beleuchtung auf der morgigen Hofheimer-Runde ist auch wie gesagt nur ein gutgemeinter Rat/Hinweis 

Denn:

Jeder Tour-Teilnehmer ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und keiner der Teilnehmer haftet für einen anderen Tour-Teilnehmer.


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

komm vielleicht auch. will mal wieder biken, ohne alle paar meter anhalten zu müssen


----------



## richardlevy (20. August 2007)

Freundliche Hallo an die Runde!

ich bin gerade neu in Taunus (arbeite jetzt in Eschborn). Gibt es die möglichkeit, dass ich bei euere Gruppe mitfahren könnte?

Wenn ja, kann jemand mit lokal Kenntnisse mir den Weg zum Treffpunkt kurz schildern? Ich werde mit Bahn anreisen.

Gruss


Rich


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Freundliche Hallo an die Runde!
> 
> ich bin gerade neu in Taunus (arbeite jetzt in Eschborn). Gibt es die möglichkeit, dass ich bei euere Gruppe mitfahren könnte?
> 
> ...



Freundliches Hallo Zurück!

Klar kannst Du teilnehmen! Bedingungen sind nur Helm und funktionierendes MTB.

Wir treffen uns hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hofheim+Burggrabenstrasse+16&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=12.535156,29.619141&ie=UTF8&ll=50.086821,8.445337&spn=0.001563,0.003616&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr&om=1

Du kannst bis Hofheim mit der S2 fahren und dann zum Treffpunkt radeln. Ist vom Bahnhof aus nur knapp 2min mit dem Rad.

EDIT: wenn Du die Karte ein wenig nach oben verschiebst, siehst Du am unteren Bildrand auch den Bahnhof.


----------



## ratte (20. August 2007)

Licht hängt am Strom.
Sogar das Rücklicht noch im letzten Umzugskarton gefunden.

Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (20. August 2007)

hab mich mal angemeldet, 
wenn es aber regnet braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten, dann komme ich nämlich nicht!


----------



## Alberto68 (20. August 2007)

so da ich mich ja am Sonntag erholt habe (vom sommernachtsfest) bin ich morgen wieder volleinsatzfähig. wie gehabt 18:30 an der Gundelhardt !? oder ich bin auch am Türmchen aber dann pünktlichst.

servus stephan


----------



## uwe50 (21. August 2007)

Versuche nach Kundentermin ebenfalls dabei zu sein, entweder um 18 Uhr in Hofheim oder um 18.30 Uhr Gundelhard.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. August 2007)

Wenn das Wetter sich so schön weiter entwickelt, werd ich vielleicht vorher schon in den Hochtaunus düsen und dann mit euch die Runde ausklingen lassen. Dann wäre ich ab Gundelhardd dabei. Also nicht in Hofheim auf mich warten. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, wenn nicht, dann nicht.



Sounds reasonable


----------



## puck_pan (21. August 2007)

Guuden Tach,
ichverfolg euren fred zwar schon ein paar tage, hab mich aber jetzt erst registrieren lassen.
ich mag nich mehr allein durch den tausnus fahren oder unmotivierte freunde mitschleppen. kann ich mich bei euch mal dranhängen?

wär toll, wenn mir einer kurz beschreibt wie ne tour bei euch aussieht? trails querfeldein oder die normalen halbwegs festen wege um gundelhardt, eppstein, hofheim etc? ob ihr mich an der zweiten kurzve anhängt werd ich wohl nur durch einen versuch rauskriegen ;-)
ich selbst komm aus zeilsheim

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

puck_pan schrieb:


> Guuden Tach,
> ichverfolg euren fred zwar schon ein paar tage, hab mich aber jetzt erst registrieren lassen.
> ich mag nich mehr allein durch den tausnus fahren oder unmotivierte freunde mitschleppen. kann ich mich bei euch mal dranhängen?
> 
> ...



gude,

unsere touren sind allesamt dimb konform. das heißt wir fahren auf naturfesten wegen und nicht quer durch die pampa. der technische anspruch im vordertaunus hält sich sehr in grenzen, dass heißt auch eher ungeübte fahrer werden nicht überfordert. vor den einschlägigen schlüsselstellen gibt es eine kurze ansprache, damit jeder weiß was auf ihn zukommt. wir fahren immer so schnell wie der langsamste der gruppe, spätestens jedoch an der nächsten kreuzung wird auf die eniger schnellen gewartet. häng dich einfach mal dran, es lohnt sich auf jeden fall. 

wichtig für die teilnahme an der tour ist ein intaktes mountainbike und ein helm.


----------



## puck_pan (21. August 2007)

Alles klar, ich dank dir für die schnelle antwort.
sollte es nicht gerade in strömen regnen, werd ich mich an der gundelhardt dranhängen,  Helm ist natürlich selbstredend, bike auch.

bin gespannt, bis später


----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

na die gruppe wird ja heute ordentlich groß.... wenn nicht der regen dazwischen kommt, aber sieht ja zZ nicht danach aus.... 

bis später stephan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> na die gruppe wird ja heute ordentlich groß...



Ich rechne eigentlich damit, dass wir die Gruppe teilen werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wichtig für die teilnahme an der tour ist ein intaktes mountainbike und ein helm.



Danke für diesen wichtigen Rat an die Tour-Teilnehmer 

Da ich diesmal den LMB-Eintrag gemacht habe möchte ich an dieser Stelle aber nochmals auf den Haftungsauschluss hinweisen:

Jeder Tour-Teilnehmer ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und keiner der Teilnehmer, auch nicht derjenige, der den LMB-Eintrag gemacht hat, haftet für einen anderen Tour-Teilnehmer. Dies betrifft auch das Equipment der Tour-Teilnehmer (Helm/Bike/Licht); auch hierfür ist jeder Einzelne selbst verantwortlich!


----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

Es wird Grade mächtig dunkel hier in  Münster.... es wird uns doch nicht die tour verregnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Es wird Grade mächtig dunkel hier in  Münster.... es wird uns doch nicht die tour verregnen



Hhmm,...

... wenn ich mir das Regenradar so anschaue, würde ich das nicht ausschliessen


----------



## maifelder (21. August 2007)

Ich glaube, ich komme auch wieder, letzte Woche hat es verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmm,...
> 
> ... wenn ich mir das Regenradar so anschaue, würde ich das nicht ausschliessen



Da war dein Radar wohl recht gut 

in Münster (kelkheim) regnet es 

aber bis 1800 uhr ist ja noch etwas hin


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Da war dein Radar wohl recht gut
> 
> in Münster (kelkheim) regnet es
> 
> aber bis 1800 uhr ist ja noch etwas hin



cool, jetzt hab ich mal nen ordentlichen online-wetterdienst aus münster  
fehlt noch die caro aus mitte und einer aus hornau für die letzten paar meter nach hause ...

aus höchst kann ich auch nur regen vermelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, jetzt hab ich mal nen ordentlichen online-wetterdienst aus münster
> fehlt noch die caro aus mitte und einer aus hornau für die letzten paar meter nach hause ...
> 
> aus höchst kann ich auch nur regen vermelden



Kelkheim Mitte, der Nabel der Welt, meldet Nieselregen.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

wenn ihr dann noch mal um 15.30 bitte aktualisieren könntet


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. August 2007)

Aktueller Stand: Eppstein wird gerade richtig nass gemacht und so wirkliche Besserung ist nicht in Sicht.  

Motivation sinkt merklich...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

ich brauche trockenes wetter für meinen mutterboden. und zwar zackig. verdammt  
biken will ich natürlich auch im trockenen


----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn ihr dann noch mal um 15.30 bitte aktualisieren könntet



aktuell in Münster 

deutlich heller wieder und ganz leichter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nieselregen 

bis 1800 wieder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




think positive


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aktuell in Münster
> 
> deutlich heller wieder und ganz leichter
> 
> ...



du machst mir hoffnung. ne absage der tour könnt ich heut abend nicht gebrauchen!


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du machst mir hoffnung. ne absage der tour könnt ich heut abend nicht gebrauchen!


Der Nabel der Welt.....Sonnenschein


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

höchst meldet auch nur minimalen nieselregen. ich starte mal ohne regenjacke ...


----------



## Zilli (21. August 2007)

Im süd-mediterranen Kriftel is noch nicht mal Niesel zu sehen 

Wenn ich das Regenradar richtig interpretiere, kommen die massiven Regengebiete diesmal aus Nordost und "verregnen" sich auf einer Linie Kassel-Fulda. Ich geb die Hoffnung auch net auf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richardlevy (21. August 2007)

Trocken in Eschborn heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Leutz macht Ihr bloss keinen zweiten Plauscher-Style-Fred drauss, sonst mault wieder wer


----------



## Cynthia (21. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am letzten Mittwoch zum ersten Mal dabei. Es hat Freude gemacht. Eigentlich würde ich heute auch gerne mitfahren, was macht schon so ein bisschen Regen ... 
Allerdings bin ich eine von den "langsamen" und will niemanden zum Warten zwingen. Gibt es noch andere mit ähnlichem Tempo? Vielleicht bestünde die Möglichkeit für eine langsamere Gruppe. 
Gruß Christina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... Allerdings bin ich eine von den "langsamen" und will niemanden zum Warten zwingen. Gibt es noch andere mit ähnlichem Tempo? Vielleicht bestünde die Möglichkeit für eine langsamere Gruppe.
> Gruß Christina



Trau Dich ruhig 

... wir wären dann lt. Anmeldungen 12 Leute und ich glaube, dass wir die Truppe dann teilen werden..


----------



## Cynthia (21. August 2007)

Danke fürs Mutmachen, Thomas. Ich werde um 18.30 am Gundelhardt sein.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

wenn ich heute komm, dann

1. zur gundelhard
2. nicht alleine

könnte also

3. ggf. eine langsame truppe führen

ist aber alles noch nicht sicher, also bitte nicht auf uns warten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. August 2007)

Meine Motivation hat sich noch nicht so richtig erholt. Ist einfach nicht mein Tag/Wetter. Wenn ich komme, dann komm ich zur Gundelhard. Wenn ich nicht da bin, mach ich einen gemütlichen Abend mit meiner Frau.


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Komme jetzt erst los, schaffe es wohl nicht. Nicht warten.


----------



## puck_pan (21. August 2007)

als frischling schließ ich mich auch der langsamen gruppe an 
in zeilsheim tröppelts grad.


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

Ich komme an der Gundelhardt dazu.


----------



## prodigy (21. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme auch mit - bei einer Aufteilung der Gruppe bin ich dann bei der weniger schnellen Gruppe dabei.
freue mich,
bis gleich (ab Gundelhardt), Uli

Edit: bin auf der Hinfahrt schon total geduscht worden und bin deshalb wieder nach Hause, 
da es so durchnässt zimlich kalt wurde.
Hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. August 2007)

Hier regnets mal wieder. Ich bleib dahim und investier die Zeit in einen gemütlichen Abend, damit meine Frau nach der ganzen TT-Geschichte auch mal wieder was von mir hat.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## puck_pan (21. August 2007)

och menno, bei mir regnets auch...und das bei meinem debut...ich saß schon radelfertig hier.aber bei dem wetter verschieb ich meine premiere auf eure nächste tour! viel spaß denen die keine angst vor wasser haben ;-)


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

ich dagegen hab mich mal eingetragen. mein  scheint trotz regen motiviert mitzukommen   
da muß ich wohl auch  
schaun mer mal, wie es ausschaut, wenn sie heimgekommen ist ... dann kann   sich immer noch alles ändern. frauen eben, ihr kennt das ja   
ich mach mich jetzt mal auf verdacht fertig ...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

also wenn jetzt winterpokal wäre, würd ich mich nicht lumpen lassen. aber so   
ich überlass die entscheidung einfach meiner besseren hälfte ...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hier regnets mal wieder. Ich bleib dahim und investier die Zeit in einen gemütlichen Abend, damit meine Frau nach der ganzen TT-Geschichte auch mal wieder was von mir hat.
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!



wie recht du hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

so ein sch..... wetter  und ich hatte so ne lust 
ich hab ja noch ein paar min zeit ich soch schon mal die goretex jacke

bin auch neugierig wieviel harte jungs und mädels trotzdem fahren


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

also mein  ist noch nicht mal zu hause ... bei regen geht´s auf der autobahn halt auch nie so flott wie üblich ...

also ich wage mal zu prognostizieren, dass wir 18.30/40 gundelhard nicht schaffen werden ...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

die würfel sind gefallen : zu feucht da draussen. also euch mutigen viel spaß trotzdem


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die würfel sind gefallen : zu feucht da draussen. also euch mutigen viel spaß trotzdem


 
Wasserscheu????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so ein sch..... wetter  und ich hatte so ne lust
> ich hab ja noch ein paar min zeit ich soch schon mal die goretex jacke
> 
> bin auch neugierig wieviel harte jungs und mädels trotzdem fahren



15 sind wir insgesamt gewesen 

Und schön und lustig war's 

Der Regen wurde erst gegen Ende nervig


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 15 sind wir insgesamt gewesen
> 
> Und schön und lustig war's
> 
> Der Regen wurde erst gegen Ende nervig



.....nervig?  
Ich habe trotz Regen nur sonnige Gesichter gesehen.  
Es hat rischdisch Schbass gemacht.


----------



## ratte (21. August 2007)

Bin auch wieder trocken gelegt.

War eine überraschend große Truppe und hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenns stellenweise glitschig war.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wasserscheu????



na ja, geht so  

frau war erst krank und ist noch nicht 100 pro fit. also haben wir beschlossen, unsere wenige gemeinsame zeit anders zu verbringen ...

respekt für alle, die gefahren sind !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....nervig?
> Ich habe trotz Regen nur sonnige Gesichter gesehen.
> Es hat rischdisch Schbass gemacht.



Klaro Caro hat's richtig Spass gemacht 

... der Regen hat am Ende ja auch nur ein ganz klitzekleines Bisschen genervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro Caro hat's richtig Spass gemacht
> 
> ... der Regen hat am Ende ja auch nur ein ganz klitzekleines Bisschen genervt



Ich geb es zu. So ein ganz klitzekleines, winziges Bisschen......


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2007)

der Boden war einladend weich zu fallen, daher: Danke Regen für diesen weichen Boden!
Nur ein bisschen Nass dank Schutzblech


----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe trotz Regen nur sonnige Gesichter gesehen.
> Es hat rischdisch Schbass gemacht.



YEP !! hat trotz dem nicht optimalen Wetter spass gemacht  
und bei so einem suboptimalem wetter macht es die gruppendynamik jedem etwas einfacher   

und ihr hab mich ueberzeugt das naechste mal hab ich dann auch des laempsche am lenker

gruss stephan

hab dann im hellen auch gefunden warum mein rocky heute so bescheiden geschaltet hat der zug hat nur noch aus draehtchen bestanden


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

War ne schöne Schweinerei, hat mir gefallen


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

dito:

hofheimer (und alle die von woanders isnd aber dabei waren):

"you made my day!"


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Am Anfang lächelte ich ja noch über die Schutzblechfahrer/innen. Später beneidete ich sie... Trotzdem, auch mir hat es bei dieser Truppe super Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Anfang *lächelte ich ja noch über die Schutzblechfahrer/innen.* Später beneidete ich sie... Trotzdem, auch mir hat es bei dieser Truppe super Spaß gemacht!!



Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Schutzblechbelächler, aber wer bei so einem Wetter auf dem Bike sitzt, darf sich auch so ein häßliches Stueck Plastik ans Bike machen 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Anfang lächelte ich ja noch über die Schutzblechfahrer/innen.



... und ich hab' dann später über die gestreiften Hintern der Schutzblechlosen gegrinst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> War eine überraschend große Truppe und hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenns stellenweise glitschig war.



Ich war auch erstaunt darüber wie viele trotz des etwas schlechteren Wetters dabei waren


----------



## Alberto68 (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war auch erstaunt darüber wie viele trotz des etwas schlechteren Wetters dabei waren



ging mir auch so ich bin ja erst um 18:20 bei mir los gefahren und hab eher damit gerechnet das ich eine Handvoll Hartgesottener an der Gundelhardt treffe, das es dann drei Haende voll waren, war echt ne tolle Sache


----------



## Zilli (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....
> Der Regen wurde erst gegen Ende nervig



Jaaaaaaaa, nachdem wir uns vor Deinem Haus getrennt hatten und Du bei Muttern im Warmen warst  .

Danke für's Guiden. Mir hat's auch Spaß gemacht. Endlich hat's mal wieder im Gebiss geknirscht. 
Ich war eher neidisch auf die, die Ihre Enduro's zu Hause gelassen hatten, bergauf hätt ich doch auf's Enduro mit Big Betty/Fat Albert verzichten können... aber bergab war's super, nicht merklich gerutscht (eigentlich logisch wenn mer ned bremst *tööööön*)

Zusammenfassend (inkl. Rückweg über Gimbi->Gundelhard->Hofheim): 28,8 km, 755 hm, 2:15 Std.


----------



## Zilli (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Anfang lächelte ich ja noch über die Schutzblechfahrer/innen. Später beneidete ich sie...


Ich darf Deine Aussage noch ergänzen: _"... und jene, über deren SealSkin's ich mit Maggo gelästert hatte" 















_


----------



## carboni (22. August 2007)

War wieder klasse, tolle Truppe ... - Danke fürs heimleuchten!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa, nachdem wir uns vor Deinem Haus getrennt hatten und Du bei Muttern im Warmen warst  .



Genau, da dachte ich so: Und die armen Schw**ne müssen jetzt noch nach Liederbach oder gar nach Hofheim


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

..........liederbach hofheim...........WEILBACH


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich darf Deine Aussage noch ergänzen: _"... und jene, über deren SealSkin's ich mit Maggo gelästert hatte"
> 
> 
> _



Guten Morgen,

könnte man vermuten; ich muß Dich aber enttäuschen:  meine Strümpfe waren höchsten an wenigen Stellen leicht klamm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ..........liederbach hofheim...........WEILBACH



'Tschuldigung, also nochmal für Dich: Du bist 'ne superarme S** ...

...gewesen


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

genau, ich habs ja sooooooooooooo schwer.....


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, ich habs ja sooooooooooooo schwer.....



Moment. Bist Du nicht mit dem Auto nach Hofheim gekommen  .....?????

Uns hat's auch trotz Regen vieeel Spaß gemacht (auch wenn wir uns dann recht still und heimlich auf dem Judenkopf abgesetzt haben). Und kaum wart Ihr um die Kurve verschwunden hab ich meine Pfützen(regen)hose und das Regenjäckchen ausgepackt , was mir neben meinen beiden Schutzblechen den Nachhauseweg nach Hofheim relativ angenehm gestaltet hat    .

  Marion


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Moment. Bist Du nicht mit dem Auto nach Hofheim gekommen  .....?????



nööööööööööööööö, das war uwes auto


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nööööööööööööööö, das war uwes auto



Na Du weißt ja bescheid,


@Mrs. Rocky M.
Uwe = Lugga = Lucafabian = mit dem Auto gekommen = groß lang und dürr = Roteswild = weisdewer?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Du weißt ja bescheid,
> 
> 
> @Mrs. Rocky M.
> Uwe = Lugga = Lucafabian = mit dem Auto gekommen = groß lang und dürr = Roteswild = weisdewer?



Klaro weißwer.

Du bist doch der dem ständig das Rad kaputt geht  .

Hat mir ein Vöglein = Carboni = Achim = mit dem Auto gekommen = Beinhart = bronzenes Cube gezwitschert


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Klaro weißwer.
> 
> Du bist doch der dem ständig das Rad kaputt geht  .
> 
> Hat mir ein Vöglein = Carboni = Achim = mit dem Auto gekommen = Beinhart = bronzenes Cube gezwitschert



So, so, das hat Dir also ein Vögelchen gezwitschert  Muß wohl ne Kupferralle gewesen sein  Eigentlich ne ganz seltene Art aber in letzter Zeit doch öfters zu sehen. Ich freu mich immer wenn ich mal eine seh 

Geschwätzig sollen se halt sein die Rallen  

Er hat doch nur gutes erzählt


----------



## carboni (22. August 2007)

Der erzählt doch nuuuur Gudes


----------



## Alberto68 (23. August 2007)

Moin Leute,  
Wetter sieht heute gut aus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wer hat lust heute Abend ab 18:00 Uhr (Gundelhardt) ne Runde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zufahren ???? 
Die Rocky ist eh noch dreckig braucht nur einen kleinen Service am Umwerfer und los geht...






  Zeitpunkt ist verhandelbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puck_pan (23. August 2007)

mein debut steht noch aus ...wenn jemand dabei wäre, der sich meinem "nicht-priofi-tempo" anpassen würde , bin ich dabei  
18:00 haut auch hin

oder auch nicht, muss meine premiere ein zweites mal absagen    super erster eindruck, den ich hier abgebe


----------



## MichaelFFM (23. August 2007)

Also 18:00 Uhr ginge auch bei mir.

Komme aus Zeilsheim und würde mitfahren.

Also meldet euch unter 01772763563 bei mir.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

mich seht ihr erst wieder nächsten dienstag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

So habe mal für Dienstag abend wie vereinbart den LMB-Eintrag gemacht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5044

P.S: Was nicht heisst, dass ich auch unbedingt Guiden will


----------



## ratte (26. August 2007)

...ich hoffe, ich schaffs am Dienstag.
Wenn ich nicht pünklich an der Gundelhart bin, dann stehe ich noch irgendwo auf  'ner Autobahn Richtung FFM.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ... dann stehe ich noch irgendwo auf  'ner Autobahn Richtung FFM.



hmm, da fahrn mer aber hoffentlich net lang um dich abzuholen   

bei mir könnte es knapp werden, da ich mich die woche um die omma kümmern muß. ich versuch aber, pünktlich an die gundelhard zu kommen. schließlich hat mein  wieder dienst und ich den abend frei. sollte man nicht ungenutzt lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

ich bin eingetragen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

... am Dienstag sollte es wie gesagt tourmässig irgendwo Richtung Rettershof/Schneidhain gehen, weil ich hinterher noch kurz nach Königstein zu meinen Eltern muss, da mein Vater Geburtstag hat.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. August 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich morgen dabei bin. Ich werd mal wieder einen Versuch machen, mich für 4 h Grundlage zu motivieren, die dann flach irgendwo zwischen Mainz und Frankfurt zu absolvieren sein wird. Evtl. schau ich auf dem Rückweg mal in Hofheim vorbei und komm ein Stück mit, aber das läßt sich ja nie so sehr gut timen. Daher rechnet mal eher nicht mit mir.


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

Ich versuche morgen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (27. August 2007)

Ich hab mich eben gerade wieder ausgetragen  . 

Wollte eigentlich morgen mal mit den Mädels von unserem Donnerstagsbiketreff vorbeischauen. Aber die Mädels wollen nicht mit Euch biken  .

Also werden wir unser eigenes Ründchen drehen  .

Vielleicht sieht man sich trotzdem. Also nicht zu schnell um die Kurven heizen, ist morgen kostbare Ware im Wald unterwegs  .

Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche,

Marion


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eben gerade wieder ausgetragen  .
> 
> Wollte eigentlich morgen mal mit den Mädels von unserem Donnerstagsbiketreff vorbeischauen. Aber die Mädels wollen nicht mit Euch biken  .
> 
> ...



Haben deine Mädels Angst vor der Dienstagsgruppe ?  

dann bis morgen irgendwo im Wald


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eben gerade wieder ausgetragen  .
> 
> Wollte eigentlich morgen mal mit den Mädels von unserem Donnerstagsbiketreff vorbeischauen. Aber die Mädels wollen nicht mit Euch biken  .
> 
> ...



     

Warum???


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eben gerade wieder ausgetragen  .
> 
> Wollte eigentlich morgen mal mit den Mädels von unserem Donnerstagsbiketreff vorbeischauen. Aber die Mädels wollen nicht mit Euch biken  .
> 
> ...


Wir beißen doch nicht.  
Schade Marion.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Aber die Mädels wollen nicht mit Euch biken



Warum denn das? Wir beissen doch nicht


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

wir wollen doch nur spielen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

............jajaja und wir beißen nicht.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ............jajaja und wir beißen nicht.



des sacht ausgerechnet der, mit dem größten gebiss im avatar


----------



## uwe50 (28. August 2007)

Bin ab Gundelhard dabei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir wollen doch nur spielen ...



Ob blond ob braun, wir lieben alle Frauen


----------



## durchgedreht (28. August 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auch mit dabei. Wird bei mir aber etwas knapp mit der Zeit. Wenn alle Stricke reissen, geb ich Alberto68 bescheid 

Hoffentlich bis 18h,
Dennis


----------



## durchgedreht (28. August 2007)

KORREKTUR:
Oh, hab's verpeilt. 18h ist ja Hofheim. Bin 18:30 an der Gundelhard - paßt mir auch viel besser


----------



## Cynthia (28. August 2007)

Wie sieht es heute mit einer langsameren Gruppe aus?

Gruß Cynthia


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute mit einer langsameren Gruppe aus?
> 
> Gruß Cynthia



Hat doch bisher immer ganz gut geklappt,  oder warst Du abgehetzt?


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute mit einer langsameren Gruppe aus?
> 
> Gruß Cynthia



ich denke nach wie vor, dass es keinen sinn macht die gruppen zu splitten ich werd definitiv hinten fahren, der peter hat versprochen dabei zu sein, dann sind wir schon zu dritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat doch bisher immer ganz gut geklappt,  oder warst Du abgehetzt?



Abgehetzt war ich nicht, nein.  Aber die Nerven einiger vielleicht etwas überstrapaziert vom Warten auf mich ...

Cynthia


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Abgehetzt war ich nicht, nein.  Aber die Nerven einiger vielleicht etwas überstrapaziert vom Warten auf mich ...
> 
> Cynthia



hat mir keiner kommuniziert.


----------



## Cynthia (28. August 2007)

Ich freu mich mitzufahren.


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich freu mich mitzufahren.


----------



## catboss (28. August 2007)

Hi, 
wenn ich darf würde ich ab der Gundelhardt zu Euch stossen?!

LG
Tobias


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

catboss schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich darf würde ich ab der Gundelhardt zu Euch stossen?!
> 
> LG
> Tobias



gerne, bis 18:30/40 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

hallo, alle gut heimgekommen ?

hat jemand eventuell die tourdaten ab und bis kelkheim ? km, zeit, hm


----------



## durchgedreht (28. August 2007)

Hab mein Tacho erst unterwegs nach ca. 5-10min genullt. 1:41 Zeit, km waren irgendwas 20+, glaube 26. Mein Tacho hat auch nur 4 Funktionen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

So bin auch zu Hause, nach dem ersten echten Nightride von K'stein nach Fischbach.

Schön war's!!


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

Erster der letzten Drei 

war wieder echt ne schöne plauscherrunde   und der erst nightride 
"ja iss denn schon wieder winter, oder was ??"


----------



## ratte (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Erster der letzten Drei


Nummer zwo meldet alles noch dran. 
*brrrrr* war das schattig. Erstmal unter die warme Dusche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Wo hat sich unser Nagetier denn solange rumgetrieben?


----------



## ratte (28. August 2007)

...war wohl mit Nummer eins und Nummer drei noch unterwegs im dunklen Wald...

...und haben noch den Flüssigkeitshaushalt ausgebessert.


----------



## arkonis (28. August 2007)

im dunklen läst sich gut munkeln


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo hat sich unser Nagetier denn solange rumgetrieben?



Fragen über Fragen  alte neugier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...war wohl mit Nummer eins und Nummer drei noch unterwegs im dunklen Wald...
> 
> ...und haben noch den Flüssigkeitshaushalt ausgebessert.



So, so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

So, auch wieder zu Hause (Letzter der Letzten). Kann nur wiederholen: war eine super schöne, plauschige Tour. Plauschig heißt hier aber nicht langsam; habe einen Schnitt über 15km/h. Von der Gundelhard bis zu mir, sind es 6,9km. Für mich ging es erst mal ein paar Meter hoch. Mir war nicht zu kalt. Für mich waren es am Ende 42,6km und 936Hm in 2h, 37min und 40s. Mit den über 50km die ich heute schon vorher (flach) gefahren bin, wundert es mich, dass es mir noch so gut geht! 

An der Gundelhard waren wir heute 14 Biker/innen!  Ab Hofheim ging es über Gundelhard, Hahnenkopf, Mannstein, Fischbach, Rettershof zum Naturfreundehaus. Fünf sind dann über den Eichkopf noch eine kleine Runde gefahren und neun über Königstein zurück. Hinter dem Eichkopf sind wir noch etliche Trails gefahren, von denen ich die wenigsten kannte.


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, auch wieder zu Hause (Letzter der Letzten). Kann nur wiederholen: war eine super schöne, plauschige Tour. Plauschig heißt hier aber nicht langsam; habe einen Schnitt über 15km/h. Von der Gundelhard bis zu mir, sind es 6,9km. Für mich ging es erst mal ein paar Meter hoch. Mir war nicht zu kalt. Für mich waren es am Ende 42,6km und 936Hm in 2h, 37min und 40s. Mit den über 50km die ich heute schon vorher (flach) gefahren bin, wundert es mich, dass es mir noch so gut geht!
> 
> An der Gundelhard waren wir heute 14 Biker/innen!  Ab Hofheim ging es über Gundelhard, Hahnenkopf, Mannstein, Fischbach, Rettershof zum Naturfreundehaus. Fünf sind dann über den Eichkopf noch eine kleine Runde gefahren und neun über Königstein zurück. Hinter dem Eichkopf sind wir noch etliche Trails gefahren, von denen ich die wenigsten kannte.



im hellen geht da noch viel mehr, das war ja nur die einfachste Version (nightride Version) lass uns da mal zusammen im hellen eine runde fahren


----------



## durchgedreht (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe einen Schnitt über 15km/h.


Na ja, dafür sind auch jede Menge Pausen drin, um die Leistungsklassen beisammen zu halten. Bevor hier jemand verschreckt wird Aber was rede ich: Mein Tacho kennt das gar nicht, ist bei den 4 Funktionen nicht dabei  


Arachne schrieb:


> Von der Gundelhard bis zu mir, sind es 6,9km. ....waren es am Ende 42,6km und 936Hm


Na dann lag ich ja nicht schlecht - 26(Tacho) + 2x7(Gundelhard) + 2km (zu spät genullt) passt 

THX nochmal an die Trail-Guides


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> im hellen geht da noch viel mehr, das war ja nur die einfachste Version (nightride Version) lass uns da mal zusammen im hellen eine runde fahren



Unbedingt!!   ...und dann hab` ich bestimmt auch meinen Garmin bei...


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hinter dem Eichkopf sind wir noch etliche Trails gefahren, von denen ich die wenigsten kannte.



ist noch ne schöne strecke rüber zum rossert. seid ihr den trail durch die felsen gefahren (gegenüber der atzelbergzufahrt) oder durch eppenhain durch ?
ich nehme mal an, dass ihr den trail rund um den rossert-gipfel ausgelassen habt ...
wie ging es weiter ? die "rinne" runter richtung steinbruch und dann den trail nach fischbach, den wir letztens 2 mal gefahren sind ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... seid ihr den trail durch die felsen gefahren (gegenüber der atzelbergzufahrt) ... ich nehme mal an, dass ihr den trail rund um den rossert-gipfel ausgelassen habt ...
> wie ging es weiter ? die "rinne" runter richtung steinbruch und dann den trail nach fischbach, den wir letztens 2 mal gefahren sind ?



Ich nehme auch an, dass sie so gefahren sind 

Ist 'ne schöne Strecke.

Wir sind dann noch die Alte Rodelbahn und den Bangert runter. Unten am Bangert haben wir uns getrennt. Ich bin mit Tonino nach K'stein rein, während der Rest weiter Richtung Rote Mühle ist...


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist noch ne schöne strecke rüber zum rossert. seid ihr den trail durch die felsen gefahren (gegenüber der atzelbergzufahrt) oder durch eppenhain durch ?
> ich nehme mal an, dass ihr den trail rund um den rossert-gipfel ausgelassen habt ...
> wie ging es weiter ? die "rinne" runter richtung steinbruch und dann den trail nach fischbach, den wir letztens 2 mal gefahren sind ?



den Felsen sind wir gefahren, aber die "rinne" nicht, da war es schon mega dunkel und da dennis (nick : durchgedreht)  kein licht dabei hatte sind wir aussenrum zum steinbruch dort dann den trail nach fischbach ->gimbi -> Gundel -> home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Also wenn wir kommende Woche am Dienstag wieder fahren sollten, ist es m.E. unabdingbar, dass alle Tour-Teilnehmer Licht dabei haben...


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also wenn wir kommende Woche am Dienstag wieder fahren sollten, ist es m.E. unabdingbar, dass alle Tour-Teilnehmer Licht dabei haben...



ich hab meinen akku gefunden, der stand direkt vor mir aufm schreibtisch. chamäleonakku.......tsetsetse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab meinen akku gefunden, der stand direkt vor mir aufm schreibtisch. chamäleonakku.......tsetsetse





Na diesmal ging es ja noch so haarscharf ohne Licht, aber kommende Woche wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Das wird dann nicht nur für die Einzelnen, sondern auch für die gesamte Truppe einfach zu gefährlich...


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

ich sollte mir mal nen 2. nipack gönnen ...


----------



## durchgedreht (29. August 2007)

Ja, Erleuchtung schadet nie! War definitiv grenzwertig.

@wahltho:
Wo ist denn die alte Rodelbahn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> @wahltho:Wo ist denn die alte Rodelbahn?



Der Trail den wir gestern abend gefahren sind, nachdem wir uns getrennt haben 

Am Naturfreundehaus die WAB vorbei, dann den schmalen Weg an den Fischteichen lang, den kurzen Absatz runter, zwischen Bauernhof und der Viehkoppel lang, am Bach lang, über die Holzbrücke mit dem Bach danach links den oberen der beiden Wege weiter und den ersten Weg rechts wieder runter (das ist die eigentliche Alte Rodelbahn). Du kommst an der WAB zwischen K'steiner Friedhof und Öhlmühlweg 'raus.


----------



## KING_Lui (29. August 2007)

zum thema licht ... ich bin kurz davor mir das set evo pro von sigma mit 2 lampen zu kaufen ... brauch ich für jede lampe einen nipack oder hat der anschluss für 2 lampen ?


----------



## durchgedreht (29. August 2007)

Geht an einen Akku, ist dann aber schneller futsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KING_Lui (29. August 2007)

langt aber für 2-3 std oder ?


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> langt aber für 2-3 std oder ?



eher nur 2 h bei voller leuchtkraft. die leuchtkraft an sich nimmt aber auch ab ...
probier mal den neuen led-strahler von sigma. da kannste zur not auch normale batterien reinstecken ...


----------



## arkonis (29. August 2007)

KING_Lui schrieb:


> zum thema licht ... ich bin kurz davor mir das set evo pro von sigma mit 2 lampen zu kaufen ... brauch ich für jede lampe einen nipack oder hat der anschluss für 2 lampen ?


 
Bei der EVO Pro liegt ein Y-Kabel dabei, womit du beide gleichzeitig betreiben kannst.
Eigendlich brauchst du auch nur eine, die 10 Watt Hallogen die du auch dimmen kannst. Die andere ist für STVO, daher nicht wirklich brauchbar.
Besser du kaufst dir noch eine Kopflampe für den Trail dazu.
Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommst du auch von drittherstellern tolle Lampen, die ähnlich der Mirage sind aber z.B. die Trinkflaschenakkupacks mit mehr Kapazität anbieten und Alugedrehten Gehäuse.
Die Mirage hat noch den Nachteil das die sehr schnell unter Wackelkontakt leiden.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Die Mirage hat noch den Nachteil das die sehr schnell unter Wackelkontakt leiden.



das kann ich auch leider bestätigen. aber sigma ist super kulant und schickt dir gleich kostenfrei das nächste wackelteil  

nur die 10 w birne kann ich nicht empfehlen. die liefert zwar das hellere licht, aber sehr punktuell. in kombination mit der wesentlich breiter streuenden 5 w birne ist es auf den trails optimal.
randausleuchtung muß meiner meinung nach schon gegeben sein


----------



## uwe50 (29. August 2007)

Hier die beiden Trails die wir gestern zum Naturfreundehaus und von diesem (Rodelbahn) gefahren sind ...


----------



## arkonis (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das kann ich auch leider bestätigen. aber sigma ist super kulant und schickt dir gleich kostenfrei das nächste wackelteil
> 
> nur die 10 w birne kann ich nicht empfehlen. die liefert zwar das hellere licht, aber sehr punktuell. in kombination mit der wesentlich breiter streuenden 5 w birne ist es auf den trails optimal.
> randausleuchtung muß meiner meinung nach schon gegeben sein


 
aber die kleine leuchtet nur den vodersten Bereich und hat ein grauenhaftes Muster und eine andere Lichtfarbe  
Im Prinzip kostet die auch nicht so viel mehr, als Ersatz sicher auch vernüftig. Außerdem glaube ich das die nicht so viel Strom zieht wie eine gedimmte Evo X.


----------



## arkonis (29. August 2007)

gibt's morgen eigendlich noch eine Tour am Dienstag konnte ich nicht wegen wichtiger Termine.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gibt's morgen eigendlich noch eine Tour am Dienstag konnte ich nicht wegen wichtiger Termine.



In Kelkheim scheint sich eine Tour zu formieren.


----------



## arkonis (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In Kelkheim scheint sich eine Tour zu formieren.


ôhje da hält nicht mal (m)eine S-Bahn 
ab Hofheim wäre unkomplizierter


----------



## uwe50 (30. August 2007)

Das Wetter ist heute zu schön um nicht unterwegs zu sein.
Ich bin um 18.30 beim Gundelhard. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist heute zu schön um nicht unterwegs zu sein.
> Ich bin um 18.30 beim Gundelhard. Wer fährt mit?



guck mal im plauscherfred. da treffen sich einige heute um 18.30 an der gundelhard


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist heute zu schön um nicht unterwegs zu sein.
> Ich bin um 18.30 beim Gundelhard. Wer fährt mit?


Ich glaube da sind wir schon zu fünft, bzw. zu siebent. Stimmt doch Arachne und Arkonis, oder?


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

schade, ich hab zwar lust aber heut abend keine zeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sind wir schon zu fünft, bzw. zu siebent. Stimmt doch Arachne und Arkonis, oder?



Ich glaube eher zu Fünft. Die Äußerungen von Gerd und Arkonis habe ich bisher eher nichtteilnehmend interpretiert


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> guck mal im plauscherfred. da treffen sich einige heute um 18.30 an der gundelhard





caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sind wir schon zu fünft, bzw. zu siebent. Stimmt doch Arachne und Arkonis, oder?





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher zu Fünft. Die Äußerungen von Gerd und Arkonis habe ich bisher eher nichtteilnehmend interpretiert



Stimmt das mit 18:30 Uhr Gundelhard?

Hatte überlegt mit zu kommen. Bin aber hierher gefegt worden!  Traue mich gar nicht an`s Zurückfahren zu denken... 

arkonis wollte fahren, aber ab Hofheim. Wenn Gundelhard steht, könnte ich mit ihm dahin kommen (wenn es der Wind zuläßt...).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit 18:30 Uhr Gundelhard?



Confirmed!


----------



## Cynthia (30. August 2007)

Fahre auch gern mit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Fahre auch gern mit ...



... dann mach' das doch einfach


----------



## prodigy (30. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
würde mich Euch heute gerne noch mal anschliessen - war sehr sehr nett am Dienstag  
ok?

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> würde mich Euch heute gerne noch mal anschliessen - war sehr sehr nett am Dienstag
> ok?
> 
> Uli



Klar ok!  Wo steigst Du zu?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> würde mich Euch heute gerne noch mal anschliessen - war sehr sehr nett am Dienstag
> ok?
> 
> Uli



Du schon wieder? Ne, Dich wollen wir nicht schon wieder dabei haben ....






















... Scherz


----------



## arkonis (30. August 2007)

he Gerd, ich bin so ab 17.45 am Penny in Marxheim von da fahre ich dann runter oder wir treffen uns direkt am Penny.


----------



## MichaelFFM (30. August 2007)

Würde gerne mitfahren.

Würde bei der Gundelhardt zusteigen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> he Gerd, ich bin so ab 17.45 am Penny in Marxheim von da fahre ich dann runter oder wir treffen uns direkt am Penny.



Am Penny komme ich leider nicht vorbei, wohne mehr in Richtung Sportpark. 18:00 Uhr Türmchen.


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitfahren.
> 
> Würde bei der Gundelhardt zusteigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (30. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für guiden Alberto (Stephan?)! 

War heute wieder super genial, vor allem die Abfahrt vom Rossert   muss ich mir noch mal genau anschauen, damit ich bei nächsten mal nicht so runtereiere wie heute  

Bei mir kamen 869 Hm, 22,54 Km zusammen.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Ja, war heute wieder allerfeinst! Vielen Dank Alberto! 

Von und bis Hofheim waren es 34,9km und 935Hm in 2h und 23min.


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

prodigy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für guiden Alberto (Stephan?)!
> 
> War heute wieder super genial, vor allem die Abfahrt vom Rossert   muss ich mir noch mal genau anschauen, damit ich bei nächsten mal nicht so runtereiere wie heute
> 
> ...





Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, war heute wieder allerfeinst! Vielen Dank Alberto!
> 
> Von und bis Hofheim waren es 34,9km und 935Hm in 2h und 23min.



So bin jetzt auch zuhause und im bett, hatte ich fast vergessen ich war noch verabredet aber hab grade noch die kurve bekommen 

hat mir auch super spass gemacht und wenn es euch spass gemacht freu mich das noch mehr


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

Auch wenn mich an der Abfahrt am Rossert ein Brombeerstrauch aufgefangen hat, es war ne schöne Tour und eine sehr angenehme Truppe.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich an der Abfahrt am Rossert ein Brombeerstrauch aufgefangen hat, es war ne schöne Tour und eine sehr angenehme Truppe.



welche abfahrt seid ihr denn am rossert runter ? den steilhang ?


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welche abfahrt seid ihr denn am rossert runter ? den steilhang ?



ja denke das ich der steilhang der direkt in die rinne übergeht

was macht dein steifer  hals


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> was macht dein steifer  hals



bin dank wundersalbe wieder geheilt  

wo an diesem steilstück ist denn dann am ende der brombeerstrauch, der die caro aufgefangen hat  
da ist sie sicher von der ideallinie abgekommen


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin dank wundersalbe wieder geheilt
> 
> wo an diesem steilstück ist denn dann am ende der brombeerstrauch, der die caro aufgefangen hat
> da ist sie sicher von der ideallinie abgekommen



Yep, sie ist von der ideallinie  etwas abgekommen und zum ende hin ist der steilhang echt nur noch ein trailchen weil er von rechts und links immer mehr zuwächst... und schuld iss nur die sattelstütze  weil die zulang ist


----------



## MichaelFFM (31. August 2007)

Wollte auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Fand die gestrige Tour und Truppe sehr Lustig. Bin wenns klappt beim nächsten mal wieder dabei... Natürlich nur wenn ich darf )

Also wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende und höffentlich gutes Wetter.

Grüße   

Michael


----------



## caroka (1. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Wollte auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> Fand die gestrige Tour und Truppe sehr Lustig. Bin wenns klappt beim nächsten mal wieder dabei... Natürlich nur wenn ich darf )
> 
> ...



Es darf jeder mit, der ein techn. einwandfreies MTB und einen Helm auf dem Kopf hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (2. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es darf jeder mit, der ein techn. einwandfreies MTB und einen Helm auf dem Kopf hat.



Habe mir gestern gleich beim netten Fahrradladen einen Helm gekauft.

CU


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> ......
> 
> CU



Sehr gerne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es darf jeder mit, der ein techn. einwandfreies MTB und einen Helm auf dem Kopf hat.





MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern gleich beim netten Fahrradladen einen Helm gekauft.



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aus rein haftungsrechtlichen Gründen nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass bei den Touren, die für die ich ganz/tlw. Guide und/oder für die ich einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht habe, jeder der Teilnehmer für sich und seine Ausrüstung ausschliesslich selbst verantwortlich ist. Dies gilt insb. auch für das MTB, seine Bekleidung (wie Helm), etc. Es gibt diesbezüglich keinerlei Vorschriften meinerseits. Jeder haftet für sich selbst und fährt auf eigene Gefahr mit!!

Ich empfehle allen anderen Tour-Teilnehmern oder LMB-Eintragenden in seinem ihrem Interesse genauso zu verfahren und entsprechende Hinweise auf derartige Vorschriften bzgl. Bike, Bekleidung oder Zubehör zu unterlassen, da sie aus rechtlicher Sicht doch als Übernahme von Verantwortung ausgelegt werden könnten und somit evtl. bei der Klärung einer Haftungsfrage herangezogen würden...

Gegen einen freundlichen, unverbindlichen Rat, der aber auch deutlich als solcher gekennzeichnet sein sollte, ist sicherlich nichts einzuwenden, aber Formulierungen, die auf Vorschriften hindeuten würde ich lieber unterlassen.

Dieser Kommentar ist in keinster Form persönlich oder unfreundlich gemeint. Ich habe bei meinen Touren hier bisher nur sehr nette und freundliche Bike kennengelernt, aber ihr wisst aus Eurem Alltagsleben vielleicht ja auch, dass die Dinge im Falle eines Falles, von dem wir alle hoffen, dass er nie eintritt, manchmal etwas anders aussehen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

da geb ich dir absolut recht  und es wird von mir auch nie als negativ aufgefasst.


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

Entschuldigung und Danke Wahltho,
da habe ich meinen Post vom 01.09.07 19:40 sehr schlampig formuliert. 

Ich fühle mich einfach besser, wenn jeder Mitfahrer einen Helm trägt und ein techn. einwandfreies MTB fährt, da ich selbst die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass man in einer Gruppe einer nicht zu unterschätzenden Gruppendynamik unterliegt. 
Das ist meine Erfahrung und soll ein freundlich gemeinter Hinweis sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. September 2007)

Jemanden etwas vorschreiben wollen oder nicht ist ja schön und gut, aber jeder, der eine Gruppe führt, und sei es auch nur für eine Teilstrecke, ist bedingt für seine Mitfahrer verantwortlich. Das gilt natürlich besonders, wenn diese die Strecke/das Gelände nicht kennen. Da kann einen kein Haftungsausschluß, vor allem keiner hier im Thread ohne Unterschrift des Teilnehmers, zu 100% aus der Haftung ziehen. Daher würde ich niemals jemanden ohne Helm oder mit defektem Rad mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Entschuldigung und Danke Wahltho,
> da habe ich meinen Post vom 01.09.07 19:40 sehr schlampig formuliert.



War auch nur ein genereller, gut gemeinter Hinweis 

Das muss aber letztendlich natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden

Ich habe mich nach einem ausführlichen Gespräch auf einer Tour mit einem Bike-Reiseveranstalter dazu entschieden hier im Forum mit meinen Hinweisen, die ja sozusagen auch noch "schriftlich fixiert" sind, sehr, sehr vorsichtig zu verfahren und eben keinerlei Aussagen zu Bike und Ausrüstung mehr zu machen. Ich bitte daher auch bei Touren für die ich den LMB-Eintrag gemacht habe, von solchen nachträglichen "Vorschriften" durch Dritte abzusehen 

Wenn jemand eine Guide-Ausbildung haben sollte, ist die Sachlage nochmals wesentlich schwieriger...


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2007)

armes deutschland  

ein grund mehr für mich, selbst keinen lmb-eintrag mehr zu machen ...

was ist mit losen verabredungen ohne lmb-eintrag oder sonstwie schriftlicher niederlegung irgendwo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Der LMB-Eintrag für die morgige Runde: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5083


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Ich versuche dabei zu sein. Wartet bitte nicht, da ich noch nicht weiß wo und wann ich zusteige.


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

jenachdem wie das Wetter wird, da ich aber erstmal eine Testrunde mit dem frisch gebackenen Bike fahren will denke ich das ich morgen solo fahren werde, falls ich davor nicht dazu kommen sollte eine ausreichend lange Strecke zu fahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. September 2007)

Werde auch versuchen, dabei zu sein. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob 18 Uhr Hofheim oder 18:30 GundelharT. Werde wahrscheinlich vorher schon ein bißchen KA fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

is ja furchtbar kalt heut 
und da gibts so ne gewisse Person die Bedarf angemeldet hat, und damit würde die Sache doch ziemlich stressig werden. Ich denke also das ich heute nicht dabei bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und da gibts so ne gewisse Person die Bedarf angemeldet hat...



Lass' Dich von den Frauen nicht unterjochen, zeig' Ihnen wo es lang geht


----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' Dich von den Frauen nicht unterjochen, zeig' Ihnen wo es lang geht



Manche Frauen finden ihren Weg auch selber ...

Ich werde auch mitfahren - 18.30 Uhr am Gundelhart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. September 2007)

So, bin auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen, geduscht und am Futtern.   Bin nach unserer Trennung wirklich nochmal auf den Staufen ganz rauf gefahren und hab dann zum zweiten Mal die Spitzkehren am Kaisertempel genossen.
War eine hübsche Runde heute, solange ich dabei war. Hat Spaß gemacht, wobei ich mich an dieser Stelle mal für mein "ungemütliches" Tempo entschuldigen möchte. Trotz des Willens langsam zu fahren, hat mich mein Adrenalinspiegel heute immer wieder überrumpelt. Ich gelobe Besserung, sorry!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... wobei ich mich an dieser Stelle mal für mein "ungemütliches" Tempo entschuldigen möchte. Trotz des Willens langsam zu fahren, hat mich mein Adrenalinspiegel heute immer wieder überrumpelt. Ich gelobe Besserung, sorry!



Ich fand Dein Tempo gar nicht so ungemütlich 

Wir sind dann noch Friedhofs-Trail und Bahn-Trail gefahren und über den Reiss nach Fischbach.

Dort sind wir dann noch beim Thai eingekehrt. Ich war angesichts der frischen Temperaturen dann gerade doch froh sozusagen direkt zu Hause zu sein ...

... ich hoffe die Anderen kommen auch noch gut Heim


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fand Dein Tempo gar nicht so ungemütlich
> 
> Wir sind dann noch Friedhofs-Trail und Bahn-Trail gefahren und über den Reiss nach Fischbach.
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon mal auch gut Nachhause gekommen.  Die Tour war wieder super nett mit einem feinen Abschluß!  Ich fand Katers Tempo heute auch gar nicht so ungemütlich. Mehr hat mich jedoch erstaunt, dass Cynthia mir kaum noch Zeit zum pausieren gab. Sie war immer kurz nach dem Anhalten schon wieder da.


----------



## ratte (4. September 2007)

Bin auch wieder aus der Dusche geklettert.

Danke für die spontane Umlegung der geplanten Tourstrecke mit gemütlichen Finale. 

Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal von den Höhenmetern fern halten. Hat alternativ jemand einen Tourtip für 40-50 km flach? Ich müsste mich halt unbekannterweise an den Hauptverkehrstraßen langhangeln oder direkt von der Arbeit los am Main lang.


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal von den Höhenmetern fern halten. Hat alternativ jemand einen Tourtip für 40-50 km flach? Ich müsste mich halt unbekannterweise an den Hauptverkehrstraßen langhangeln oder direkt von der Arbeit los am Main lang.



Du kannst z.B. über Main und Rhein nach Biebrich, mir ein Eis spendieren und ich zeige Dir dann, wie Du noch zurück fahren kannst!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hat alternativ jemand einen Tourtip für 40-50 km flach? Ich müsste mich halt unbekannterweise an den Hauptverkehrstraßen langhangeln oder direkt von der Arbeit los am Main lang.


Viele, aber wie beschreibt man das jemand ohne GPS oder Ortskenntnis?  
In Sindlingen über die Mainbrücke und einmal rund um den Flughafen ist z.B. nicht verkehrt, aber auch im südlichen MTK zwischen Hochheim, Hofheim und Eddersheim sind ein paar schöne Wege.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Der Niddaradweg ist auch sehr, sehr schön zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Wie gestern abend beim Thai besprochen, habe ich mal für morgen abend einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5091


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

edit: ups, falscher Fred


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder aus der Dusche geklettert.
> 
> Danke für die spontane Umlegung der geplanten Tourstrecke mit gemütlichen Finale.
> 
> Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal von den Höhenmetern fern halten. Hat alternativ jemand einen Tourtip für 40-50 km flach? Ich müsste mich halt unbekannterweise an den Hauptverkehrstraßen langhangeln oder direkt von der Arbeit los am Main lang.


 
da oute ich mich mal als Flachlandfahrer, es gibt ganz angenehme Strecken in Kelsterbach, der Vorteil am Flughafen ist die stationäre Beleuchtung, allerdings würde ich einen Walkmann mitnehmen oder Ohrstopfen.
Am Main entlang in Richtung Eddersheim, Hochheim ist auch ganz nett, es gibt da wohl auch eine Streckenführung, die ist hier im Rhein Main Gebiet auch sehr gut ausgeschildert.
Am Niddaweg hätte ich das Problem der vielen freilaufenden Hunde und es sind wohl einige viele die glauben es handelt sich um einen Fußgängerweg.
Von Höchst aus kann man auch nach Schwahnheim übersetzen und da gibt es auch ganz nette Strecken die ich aber nicht fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Falscher Fred, oder?


----------



## ratte (5. September 2007)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps.
Muss mir wohl doch noch eine Karte zulegen, die vom Taunus reicht nicht soweit  runter.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Tipps.
> Muss mir wohl doch noch eine Karte zulegen, die vom Taunus reicht nicht soweit  runter.



Kannst gerne die haben, die ich Dir schon mal in die Hand drückte! Reicht zumindest für meinen Vorschlag...  (oder dergleichen)


----------



## ratte (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst gerne die haben, die ich Dir schon mal in die Hand drückte! Reicht zumindest für meinen Vorschlag...  (oder dergleichen)


Ja, ja, iss ja gut. 
Hab halt nur jetzt erst festgestellt, dass meine nur bis Hofheim reicht, was für den Wald ja auch ausreichend gewesen wäre.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ja, ja, iss ja gut.
> Hab halt nur jetzt erst festgestellt, dass meine nur bis Hofheim reicht, was für den Wald ja auch ausreichend gewesen wäre.



Blöder Wald, wieso muß der immer in den Hügeln wachsen...  Liegt wohl daran, dass außer Baumbart und Ent-Konsorten die Bäumchen kaum mal unterwegs sind!


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Blöder Wald, wieso muß der immer in den Hügeln wachsen...  Liegt wohl daran, dass außer Baumbart und Ent-Konsorten die Bäumchen kaum mal unterwegs sind!



der frankfurter stadtwald rund ums *wald*stadion ist weitgehend hügelfrei und eignet sich sicher auch gut für flachetappen ...

bäume wachsen definitiv nicht nur auf hügeln


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Am Main entlang in Richtung Eddersheim, Hochheim ist auch ganz nett, es gibt da wohl auch eine Streckenführung, die ist hier im Rhein Main Gebiet auch sehr gut ausgeschildert.


Du meinst sicher den Regionalparkweg. Der ist mit einem rot-weiß gestreiften Pfeil beschildert, aber nur teilweise schön. Andere Stücke sind ziemlich öde.


----------



## uwe50 (6. September 2007)

Heute Abend, 18.30 Gundelhard. Bin im LMB eingetragen.
Wetter scheint ja ok zu sein


----------



## MichaelFFM (6. September 2007)

Also wenns Wetter trocken ist bin ich eventuell dabei um 18:30 Gundelhardt. Sofern mich die Arbeit weg lässt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (6. September 2007)

Ich hätte auch Lust mitzufahren. Kommt noch ein weibliches Wesen mit? Caro? Ratte? Thomas' Frau? Wäre schön.

Gruß Cynthia


----------



## MichaelFFM (6. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust mitzufahren. Kommt noch ein weibliches Wesen mit? Caro? Ratte? Thomas' Frau? Wäre schön.
> 
> Gruß Cynthia



Na dann tu es doch einfach. Und fahr mit zumal sich ja eh erst 2 Leute im LMB eingetragen haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Caro? Ratte? Thomas' Frau? Wäre schön.



Mein Frau muss leider arbeiten 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Caro und/oder Ratte heute abend dabei sind


----------



## MichaelFFM (6. September 2007)

So bin nun von der Arbeit weg und bin 18:30 Gundelhardt.

Bis gleich...


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Hatte es gerade noch bis 18:37 Uhr bis zur Gundel geschafft... War super Wetter und super nette Mitfahrer auf kurzer, aber schöner Strecke!


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2007)

Die Runde von gestern als GPX-Datei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

ich hab' für morgen abend mal den LMB-Eintrag gemacht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5117

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich erst ab Gundelhardt dabei sein, weil ich morgen mit dem Auto zur A***** muss.


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich hab' für morgen abend mal den LMB-Eintrag gemacht.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5117
> 
> Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich erst ab Gundelhardt dabei sein, weil ich morgen mit dem Auto zur A***** muss.


bin dabei.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. September 2007)

18:30 wird mir so langsam zu spät und ich mag die Lichtfahrerei nicht.   Was steht denn so auf dem Plan? Wenn ich ggf. irgendwo aussteigen kann, würd ich vielleicht vorher schon was fahren und käme dann noch ein Stündchen mit.

Apropos Licht: Ich hoffe, ihr seid so vernünftig, die sensiblen Bereich der Region, insbesondere das NSG am Rossert zu meiden. Gibt nur Ärger, den wir nicht brauchen.


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Apropos Licht: Ich hoffe, ihr seid so vernünftig, die sensiblen Bereich der Region, insbesondere das NSG am Rossert zu meiden. Gibt nur Ärger, den wir nicht brauchen.



Was sich für mich erkenntlich als besonders sensibel darstellt (z.B. NSG: Rossert, Altkönig, Weiße Mauer), meide ich bei Dunkelheit gerne für den Frieden! 

Fahrten mit Licht auf anderen Strecken kann ich allerdings nicht vermeiden! Dafür wird es zu früh dunkel und muß ich zu lange a*******.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahrten mit Licht auf anderen Strecken kann ich allerdings nicht vermeiden! Dafür wird es zu früh dunkel und muß ich zu lange a*******.


Dagegen wird auch niemand was sagen. Immerhin tut man mit dem Fahrrad statt dem Auto etwas für die Umwelt. Nur eben durch Naturschutzgebiete oder andere Rückzugsgebiete für nicht-menschliche Waldbewohner sollte man eben meiden, damit die ihre Ruhe haben. Sonst wird der Förster zurecht sauer und der Hebel der Forstbetriebe ist länger, als mancher Biker glauben will.


----------



## ratte (10. September 2007)

Ich kann die Herren doch nicht alleine fahren lassen...
...und womöglich ein nettes Apres_Biken verpassen. 
Wenn es allerdings morgen bei der Tour eine genauso hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit hat, tendiere ich allerdings eher zu einem zügigen Rückzug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Apropos Licht: Ich hoffe, ihr seid so vernünftig, die sensiblen Bereich der Region, insbesondere das NSG am Rossert zu meiden. Gibt nur Ärger, den wir nicht brauchen.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dagegen wird auch niemand was sagen. Immerhin tut man mit dem Fahrrad statt dem Auto etwas für die Umwelt. Nur eben durch Naturschutzgebiete oder andere Rückzugsgebiete für nicht-menschliche Waldbewohner sollte man eben meiden, damit die ihre Ruhe haben. Sonst wird der Förster zurecht sauer und der Hebel der Forstbetriebe ist länger, als mancher Biker glauben will.



Geht klar, Trail-Sheriff 

Da hatten wir aber schon drüber gesprochen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geht klar, Trail-Sheriff


Bin ich nicht und möchte ich auch nicht sein. Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber leider, daß man manchen Leuten etwas genau sagen muß, damit sie den Sinn und die Zusammenhänge verstehen, weil sie alleine nicht drauf kommen.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Da hatten wir aber schon drüber gesprochen


Wir ja, aber in diesem Thread lesen ja noch mehr Leute mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir ja, aber in diesem Thread lesen ja noch mehr Leute mit.



[Klug********rmodus]
Klar, Du hast aber die Teilnehmer der Tour heute abend angesprochen und da habe ich den LMB-Eintrag und bin auch dabei (hoffentlich jedenfalls) ...
[/Klug********rmodus]


----------



## arkonis (11. September 2007)

ohje ist das blöd, da wäre ich heute der langsamste in der Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ohje ist das blöd, da wäre ich heute der langsamste in der Runde



Quatsch, wir plauschen in letzter Zeit sooo angeregt, dass wir kaum Puste zum Fahren haben!  

Komm gefälligst! Was soll ich denn ohne Dich machen, wenn mein Licht ausfällt und ich nicht alleine zurück komme???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. September 2007)

Bin ab Gundel dabei und werde mich wieder so absetzen, daß ich noch im Hellen Eppstein erreiche. Und diesmal fahre ich nicht ganz vorne!


----------



## arkonis (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Quatsch, wir plauschen in letzter Zeit sooo angeregt, dass wir kaum Puste zum Fahren haben!
> 
> Komm gefälligst! Was soll ich denn ohne Dich machen, wenn mein Licht ausfällt und ich nicht alleine zurück komme???


 
nagut, wenns denn nicht so schnell wird dann kann die Oberleuchte auch mit


----------



## caroka (11. September 2007)

Schade, ist jetzt aber schon abzusehen, dass ich nicht mit kann.


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. September 2007)

Bin dabei ab 18:30 Gundelhardt.

Hab zwar noch nicht so die Böcke aber da es mit euch immer sehr Lustig ist werde ich mich dazu aufraffen...  

CU


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2007)

erster  

schade, caro ... wir haben kurz auf dich joggender weise am rendez-vous einstieg gewartet und deiner gedacht. aber wirklich nur kurz


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> erster
> 
> schade, caro ... wir haben kurz auf dich joggender weise am rendez-vous einstieg gewartet und deiner gedacht. aber wirklich nur kurz



ja, Cynthia läßt uns ja keine Zeit mehr...


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> erster
> 
> schade, caro ... wir haben kurz auf dich joggender weise am rendez-vous einstieg gewartet und deiner gedacht. aber wirklich nur kurz



_Ich wäre zu gerne dabeigewesen.  _


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Donnerstag?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Donnerstag?!



Voilá...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5126

P.S: Ich hoffe ich schaffe es w/ der Reisevorbereitungen.


----------



## MichaelFFM (13. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz... wie schauts denn mit Biken heute aus. 

Hab noch kein Eintrag gefunden. Kommt der noch von Dir Waltho oder bist du  zu sehr mit Reisevorbereitungen beschäftigt.  

Also ich wär wieder dabei ab 18:30 @ Gundelhardt.

CU


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz... wie schauts denn mit Biken heute aus.
> 
> Hab noch kein Eintrag gefunden. Kommt der noch von Dir Waltho oder bist du  zu sehr mit Reisevorbereitungen beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

wahltho kann heute Abend nicht. Wir könnten überlegen zu fahren!

Sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## uwe50 (13. September 2007)

18.30 Gundelhard: Bin dabei bei diesem noch tollen Wetter.


----------



## Alberto68 (13. September 2007)

leutz ich werde mich heute mal schonen .... nach 2 tagen im nichtplauschertempo tun mir die beine weh die werden heute nur im gassigeh tempo bewegt aber viel spaß euch

@gerd sollten uns mal überlegen wo wir am SO hinwollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Hab noch kein Eintrag gefunden. Kommt der noch von Dir Wa*h*ltho oder bist du  zu sehr mit Reisevorbereitungen beschäftigt.



Sorry Michael, hatte im Plauscher-Fred gepostet, da bisher nur Gerd und ich für heute abend dabei waren.

Mir wird das heute zu spät und daher hatte ich den LMB-Eintrag wieder gelöscht. Ich fahre heute früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> @gerd sollten uns mal überlegen wo wir am SO hinwollen



Ich tendiere jedenfalls wieder zum Hochtaunus. Und Du?


----------



## Alberto68 (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich tendiere jedenfalls wieder zum Hochtaunus. Und Du?



ich fände es mal wieder cool einen bogen in den Hintertaunus (TENNE) und dann vom Hintertaunus  Richtung Feldberg.... dann würde sich der Anteil der WAB erhöhen zu den letzten Sonntagen  Beispieltour


----------



## MichaelFFM (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> wahltho kann heute Abend nicht. Wir könnten überlegen zu fahren!
> 
> Sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust?




Hallo Arachne Ja bin dabei ginge eventuell bei mir auch schon ein wenig früher

Macht noch jemand nen LMB Eintrag oder verabreden wir uns hier über Touren in Hofheim ?

Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer per PN da ich gleich nicht mehr bis heute abend online sein kann. Also falls Sich was Ändert dann bitte Info an mich ansonsten bin ich 18:30 Uhr Gundelhardt.



wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry Michael, hatte im Plauscher-Fred gepostet, da bisher nur Gerd und ich für heute abend dabei waren.
> 
> Mir wird das heute zu spät und daher hatte ich den LMB-Eintrag wieder gelöscht. Ich fahre heute früher



Kein Problem wünsche einen schönen Urlaub.

CU


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> 18.30 Gundelhard: Bin dabei bei diesem noch tollen Wetter.





MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Hallo Arachne Ja bin dabei ginge eventuell bei mir auch schon ein wenig früher
> 
> Macht noch jemand nen LMB Eintrag oder verabreden wir uns hier über Touren in Hofheim ?
> 
> ...



Bin 18:30 an der Gundel! Bis später


----------



## Cynthia (13. September 2007)

Ich werde auch zur Gundelhard fahren. Vielleicht kommt Marion mit einer oder zwei Personen. Lassen wir uns überraschen ...


----------



## arkonis (13. September 2007)

ich habe vergessen mein licht zu laden... wahrscheinlich geht die Tour bis in die Dunkelheit?


----------



## ticmefret (13. September 2007)

ich wäre ja auch gerne dabei, bin der neue 

allerdings schaffe ich es nicht bis 18.30, ausserdem bin ich ewig nicht gefahren und muss erstmal ausdauer aufbauen und das mach ich lieber alleine  

euch aber viel spass


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich habe vergessen mein licht zu laden... wahrscheinlich geht die Tour bis in die Dunkelheit?



Ich leuchte Dir den Weg aus!  Beginne erst ab Gundel, aber bis dahin ist es ja noch hell!


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

ticmefret schrieb:


> ich wäre ja auch gerne dabei, bin der neue
> 
> allerdings schaffe ich es nicht bis 18.30, ausserdem bin ich ewig nicht gefahren und muss erstmal ausdauer aufbauen und das mach ich lieber alleine
> 
> euch aber viel spass



Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal mitkommst!  Aber nur, wenn Du eine gute Fee bist!


----------



## uwe50 (14. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Die Runden vom Mo. 11.9. und Do. 13.9. habe ich augezeichnet.
Wer diese als GPX, CSV oder KMZ will, melde sich per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (16. September 2007)

Ich habe mir den Di. 18.9., 18:30 Uhr Gundelhard schon mal im Kalender eingetragen. Wer fährt mit? Wer macht den LMB-Eintag?


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Di. 18.9., 18:30 Uhr Gundelhard schon mal im Kalender eingetragen. Wer fährt mit? Wer macht den LMB-Eintag?



Wenn es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet, bin ich dabei!


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

vielleicht auch, wenn der Akku wieder zurück ist. Ansonsten eher früher und bei tageslicht


----------



## carboni (17. September 2007)

Moin,

ich wäre gerne gekommen, klappt leider nicht. 

Achim


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. September 2007)

Wenn wir über den Judenkopf fahren, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wenn wir über den Judenkopf fahren, dann bin ich dabei



Von mir aus gerne. Ich denke, dass es da noch einige Trails zu entdecken gibt. Bisher kenne ich diejenigen vom TT-Marathon. Hast Du noch andere auf Lager?


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wenn wir über den Judenkopf fahren, dann bin ich dabei



könntest Du auch ein wenig früher als sechs? Halb-, oder viertel vor sechs?


----------



## ticmefret (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal mitkommst!  Aber nur, wenn Du eine gute Fee bist!



Jaja, ich bin eine Fee... 

Eine Männliche Fee natürlich


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könntest Du auch ein wenig früher als sechs? Halb-, oder viertel vor sechs?



...wenn wir über den Judenkopf fahren, dann ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ...wenn wir über den Judenkopf fahren, dann ja....


 
was ist denn auf dem Judenkopf?


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was ist denn auf dem Judenkopf?



eine Simsalabimverschwindibus-Option...


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2007)

Also könnten wir das bisher Heutige wie folgt zusammenfassen

Wenn es nicht Katzen und Hunde regnet (www.Wetter24.de zeigt morgen für die Region nebst dem Regensymbol auch schon wieder die Sonne, am Mittwoch nur Sonne  )

Treffpunkt Gundelhard 18.00 Uhr (Hofheim entsprechend früher)

Route über Salzhaus oder Kaisertempel/Eppstein Richtung Judenkopf

bisherige Teilnehmer 
- Arachne
- Mrs. Rocky M.
- arkonis (Lampenabhängig)
- uwe50


----------



## ratte (17. September 2007)

...also unter Ausschluss von Hunden und Katzen in nasser Form (nicht das sich hier Anwesende angesprochen fühlen  ) bin ich morgen dabei, erbitte mir aber ein paar Minuten Karenzzeit für die Abfahrt, da es für mich sehr knapp wird.


----------



## Cynthia (17. September 2007)

Mein Bike wird derzeit repariert. Ob's bis morgen fertig wird, ist noch unklar. Vielleicht leiht uwe50 mir sein Zweitrad, dann könnte ich auch mitfahren.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. September 2007)

Wenn ich meinem Rocky die Sporen geb, dann könnt ich 17:30Uhr am Türmchen sein. Eine halbe Stunde früher starten bedeutet eien halbe Stunde früher am Judenkopf  .... und den brauch ich morgen dringend, bei der starken Besetzung    .

@ Cynthia: falls Du noch länger bikelos sein solltest, dann melde Dich bei mir, ich hab da noch ein 2. Bikechen im Keller stehen, das würd auch gern mal wieder raus   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

ich bräuchte noch einen Sigma-Akku für die Mirage


----------



## MichaelFFM (17. September 2007)

Ich schliesse mich ebenfalls an sofern es nicht wie schon gesagt Hunde und Katzen regnet.

Uhrzeit bin ich felxibel ab 17:30 verfügbar...somit wäre 18:00 Uhr Gundelhardt perfekt.

Also hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter.

Grüße


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinem Rocky die Sporen geb, dann könnt ich 17:30Uhr am Türmchen sein. Eine halbe Stunde früher starten bedeutet eien halbe Stunde früher am Judenkopf  .... und den brauch ich morgen dringend, bei der starken Besetzung    .


 
daher nehme ich an du fährst vor der dunkelheit nach hofheim zurück?


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinem Rocky die Sporen geb, dann könnt ich 17:30Uhr am Türmchen sein. Eine halbe Stunde früher starten bedeutet eien halbe Stunde früher am Judenkopf  .... und den brauch ich morgen dringend, bei der starken Besetzung    .
> ....



Halloooo, ich bin doch dabei (solange ihr mir nicht wegfahrt)!


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> daher nehme ich an du fährst vor der dunkelheit nach hofheim zurück?


Ich könnte Dir nach Hofm leuchten.


uwe50 schrieb:


> ...
> Treffpunkt Gundelhard 18.00 Uhr (Hofheim entsprechend früher)
> 
> Route über Salzhaus oder Kaisertempel/Eppstein Richtung Judenkopf
> ...



17:30 Türmchen.

weitere Teilnehmer:

Cynthia (radabhängig)
MichaelFFM
Berto (eventüll)
caroka (eventüll)


----------



## ratte (18. September 2007)

Hallo,
falls noch einer mitliest: Bei mir wird's heute nichts.


----------



## arkonis (18. September 2007)

bei mir auch nicht, zu viel zu tun


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls noch einer mitliest: Bei mir wird's heute nichts.





arkonis schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht, zu viel zu tun



schade ...


----------



## ratte (18. September 2007)

...sehr schade.


----------



## MichaelFFM (18. September 2007)

Bei mir wurds auch nix... wollte gerade losdüsen und was sehe ich da an meinem Hinterrad... so ne eklige blase von Schlauch die durch den Mantel schaut... Ich hätte  können...

Also schnell zum Fahradladen und nen neuen Mantel gekauft  ...aber somit war nix mehr mit fahren.

Hoffe morgen ist trockenes Wetter zum Fahren.

Würde sich jemand dann anschliessen ?

Also Schönen Abend noch auch an die die noch am fahren sind

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...sehr schade.



extrem schade ... für euch beide


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

War wieder eine total nette Runde: nette Gesellschaft, nette Trails, Sonnenschein! Auf dem Rossert haben wir den Sonnenuntergang genießen dürfen. War total g****!!   Von Hofheim bis Hofheim waren es 32,3km und 835Hm in 2h 27min.


----------



## MichaelFFM (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder eine total nette Runde: nette Gesellschaft, nette Trails, Sonnenschein! Auf dem Rossert haben wir den Sonnenuntergang genießen dürfen. War total g****!!   Von Hofheim bis Hofheim waren es 32,3km und 835Hm in 2h 27min.



Schade das ich nicht konnte


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Schade das ich nicht konnte



Ja, schade!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. September 2007)

Neee  . Gar nicht schade. 
Du hättest unseren (partiell) 50%igen Frauenanteil total zunichte gemacht     

Mein Rocky und ich fanden das sehr schön heute abend. Supergeile märchenhaft kitschige Stimmung im Wald


----------



## arkonis (18. September 2007)

puh ich wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, vielleicht klappt es am Donnerstag oder Biken ab 19.30-20 Uhr das ginge dann auch. Ob es dann früh oder spät dunkel ist spielt auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Bergwelle (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder eine total nette Runde: nette Gesellschaft, nette Trails, Sonnenschein! Auf dem Rossert haben wir den Sonnenuntergang genießen dürfen. War total g****!!   Von Hofheim bis Hofheim waren es 32,3km und 835Hm in 2h 27min.


 
Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer wurde heute kurzfristig auf vier begrenzt. 
Leider durfte ich deshalb nicht teilnehmen.  

Die Trails waren nicht nett sondern schmierig !
Aber die Gesellschaft war dafür ausgesprochen freundlich.


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder eine total nette Runde: nette Gesellschaft, nette Trails, Sonnenschein! Auf dem Rossert haben wir den Sonnenuntergang genießen dürfen. War total g****!!   Von Hofheim bis Hofheim waren es 32,3km und 835Hm in 2h 27min.


Wirklich schade, aber mitfahren war nicht drin.
Das mit dem Sonnenuntergang hab ich mir schon gedacht, war ein nettes Licht gestern abend.

Am Donnerstag sollte bei eine Tour wieder drin sein.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Morgen 18:00/18:30, oder 17:30/18:00 Uhr Türmchen/Gundel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

18:00/18:30 würde mir besser passen, licht brauchen wir eh.


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 18:00/18:30 würde mir besser passen, licht brauchen wir eh.


dito


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Hier der lmb für morgen.


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 18:00/18:30 würde mir besser passen, licht brauchen wir eh.





ratte schrieb:


> dito



fangt mal früher zu schaffen an, dann könnt ihr auch früher in den wald  

werde mich nicht eintragen, muß eher spontan entscheiden. bin dann entweder hier oder da, aber auf jeden fall pünktlich.
auf mich müßt ihr nicht warten ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. September 2007)

Für mich werden die Abendtermine langsam zu spät. 18:30 an der Gundelhardt ist mir als Startzeit einfach zu spät, da bleibt ja gerade noch eine Stunde Licht. Ich mag die Licht-Fahrerei einfach nicht, bzw. sehe es nur als Notlösung an. Daher werde ich mich bis zum Frühjahr von den abendlichen Hofheim-Touren verabschieden.   Wünsche euch natürlich weiterhin viel Spaß, so lange ihr das noch aufrecht haltet.

Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regeln.


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

zum :kotz: ich muss leider absagen, ich hoffe das ab nächster woche alles wieder besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

immer noch kein Akku für die Mirage...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. September 2007)

Ich bin morgen bei der XX-Konkurrenzveranstaltung blah:      ). 

Vielleicht trifft man sich irgendwo auf dem Judenkopf


----------



## MichaelFFM (20. September 2007)

So bin dabei...

18:30 Gundelhardt.

CU


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2007)

Ich werde heute Abend mal mit Mrs. Rocky M. mitfahren. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

wie soll das Wetter morgen werden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

www.wetter.de meldet für Kelkheim trocken und abends 14 Grad


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

hört sich schon mal gut an, 14 Grad sind nicht zu warm und auch nicht zu kalt.
Ich werde morgen fahren sofern es die Verpflichtungen zulassen und um 18.00 Uhr (für Gerd 17.58 Uhr) am Turm sein.


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

einen Eintrag im LMB gibt es auch


----------



## ratte (25. September 2007)

Im Moment sieht es ja noch vertrauenserweckend aus da draußen.
Wenns heute abend also nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, sollte ich eigentlich dabei sein. 
Und diesmal mit etwas mehr Elan als letzte Woche.


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es ja noch vertrauenserweckend aus da draußen.
> Wenns heute abend also nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, sollte ich eigentlich dabei sein.
> Und diesmal mit etwas mehr Elan als letzte Woche.



also in Kelkheim hab ic es in 38 jahren nie hunde und katzen regnen gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (25. September 2007)

Ich habe vor mitzufahren, bin allerdings allein - 18.30 Uhr Gundelhard


----------



## MichaelFFM (25. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und diesmal mit etwas mehr Elan als letzte Woche.




Wie meinst Du das kehren wir gleich bei der Gundelhardt ein ?!?!  

Ich weiss jedoch derzeit noch nicht ob ich dabei bin. Aber wenn dann 18:30 Gundelhardt. Ich geb später auf jeden Fall bescheid.

CU

Werde es heute nicht schaffen, gute Fahrt und eventuell dann Do.


----------



## Bergwelle (25. September 2007)

Der Schmutz ist keine Erfindung der Seifenhersteller, sondern er gehört zu jeder guten Hofheimer Tour

War heute wieder eine schöne Runde mit netten Leuten.


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Super g**le Tour! Vielen Dank!   Und entschuldigt nochmal mein rüdes Verhalten im Trail, kann ich nichts für, ihr wißt ja: diese XT-Bremsen...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

.....mit vollmetall belägen und reispapierstarken scheiben...........


ich fands toll, kann jemand mit tourdaten dienen??


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....
> ich fands toll, kann jemand mit tourdaten dienen??



für mich waren es 34,5km und 730Hm in 2h 13min. Allerdings habe ich es nach dem Thai nicht direkt eingeschaltet...


----------



## ratte (26. September 2007)

Schöne Tour mit nettem Ausgang und gutem Nach-Hause-Shuttle-Service.  

*brrrr* war mir gestern nach der Tour schattig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Morgen, also am Do., werde ich aller Voraussicht nach nicht dabei sein.

Wettermässig sieht es nämlich absolut beschi$$en aus: Bis zu 50 Liter Regen pro Quadratmeter


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Das sieht heute nicht wirklich nach einer Tour ab Hofheim/Gundel aus.   Ich werde meine Klamotten noch ein wenig länger im Büro trocknen und mich wohl damit begnügen später nochmal naß zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. September 2007)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag?

Könnte frühstens ab 13.00 Uhr z.B. beim Gundelhard sein.

PS: Wer sich von der Hofheimer Runde für ein Bike-Wochenende mit Übernachtung im Odenwald interessiert, wird hier fündig:

http://reisen.sport65.de/reise_admin/Gesamtuebersicht/Giro-dOdenwald-Ultimo::562.html

Christina und ich sind angemeldet . War bereits letztes Jahr ein schönes Wochenende. Das Wetter kann ja eigentlich nur noch besser werden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag?
> 
> Könnte frühstens ab 13.00 Uhr z.B. beim Gundelhard sein.
> 
> ...



moin für mich gilt das GLeiche, für 13:00 müsst ich mich denke bissi hetzen..d.h. 13:30 wäre mir lieber, un dann ne nette runde auf feldi, eickopf, atzel un dann wieder gundel...


----------



## uwe50 (29. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin für mich gilt das GLeiche, für 13:00 müsst ich mich denke bissi hetzen..d.h. 13:30 wäre mir lieber, un dann ne nette runde auf feldi, eickopf, atzel un dann wieder gundel...



ok 13:30 Gundelhard. Dann brauche ich auch nicht zu hetzen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

aaaaaalso halten wir mal FEST... 13:30 uhr Fischbach Araltankstelle
nette Tour aufn Feldberg,Eichkopf, Atzel,über Hof Häusel un Kaisertempel zurück richtung Kelkehim / Hofheim 
Strecke nach Bedarf ,,veränderbar,,



LMB-Eintrag vorhanden!


----------



## Miss H (29. September 2007)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber sicher nicht so schnell wie ihr alle.
Gibt es jemanden, der ein bißchen langsamer fährt?
Ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit

Gruß Miss H


----------



## Maggo (29. September 2007)

@missh: mach dir keinen stress, gefahren wird so schnell wie der langsamte schnell ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. September 2007)

Hallo Miss H, ich möchte morgen bzw. heute ebenfalls eine Runde drehen, bin auch nicht so schnell  . Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns mit wahltho, Almut, caroka und ... irgendwie einigen könnten? Sie treffen sich um 13 Uhr in Fischbach. Vielleicht könnten wir uns alle um 13.30 Uhr treffen und gemeinsam fahren. 

Gute Nacht

Christina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Miss H, ich möchte morgen bzw. heute ebenfalls eine Runde drehen, bin auch nicht so schnell  . Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns mit wahltho, Almut, caroka und ... irgendwie einigen könnten? Sie treffen sich um 13 Uhr in Fischbach. Vielleicht könnten wir uns alle um 13.30 Uhr treffen und gemeinsam fahren.



siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4096338&postcount=41875


----------



## Miss H (30. September 2007)

Also 12:30 Gundelhard, das passt,
und ich fahre Euch sicher hinterher - aber macht nichts,
ich freu mich drauf.

Heidrun


----------



## uwe50 (1. Oktober 2007)

und hier noch die GPX-Daten von gestern. Für mich waren einige Passagen neu. Dank an Stephan, Gerd, Thomas.


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2007)

?


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Wer hat heute Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin heute abend raus.

Die Ratte hatte aber schon im Plauscher-Fred nachgefragt, ob heute Business as usual angesagt sei


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer hat heute Lust zu fahren?



lust ja zeit nein....schei* a*****


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer hat heute Lust zu fahren?


Wäre evtl. sogar mnal wieder dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (2. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es nicht regnet - und dannach scheint es auch nach www.wetter24.de auszusehen, dann bin ich dabei.

18.00 Gundelhard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet - und dannach scheint es auch nach www.wetter24.de auszusehen, dann bin ich dabei.
> 
> 18.00 Gundelhard?



Letzte Umfrage ergab lieber 18:30 Uhr Gundelhardt. Wäre auch für mich besser.


----------



## uwe50 (2. Oktober 2007)

ok, 18.30 Gundelhard. 
 Wer später fährt kann länger im Dunkeln fahren


----------



## MichaelFFM (2. Oktober 2007)

So ihr leutz bin dabei... sofern es trocken bleibt.

Treffpunkt 18:30 Gundelhardt.

Grüsse.

Michael


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Oktober 2007)

Bin gerade erst zur Tür rein und fühle mich (immer noch) ziemlich schlapp. Wünsche euch daher viel Spaß und werde nicht kommen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

War zwar etwas kürzer als sonst, aber wieder sehr nett!  Selbst die Bedienung in der Gundel war heut netter!!!   

Irgendwie wird es durch das Laub immer rutschiger, oder ich sollte meinen NN-Slick hinten doch mal durch einen neuen ersetzen...


----------



## ratte (2. Oktober 2007)

Uff, war das ein Tag, da kam ich ja gar keinen Berg rauf. 
Morgen kann nur besser werden. 

Ich hoffe, die nächsten Exkursionen zur Auffindung neuer Trails werden erfolgreicher.


----------



## uwe50 (3. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die nächsten Exkursionen zur Auffindung neuer Trails werden erfolgreicher.




Guck mal auf der Karte, was das für ein toller Weg sein könnte  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/422968/cat/20106

Das nächste Mal probieren wirs einfach von unten. Dann können wir wenigstens bei versperrten Wegen wieder runterfahren. Könnte motivierender sein!


----------



## arkonis (3. Oktober 2007)

ich werde morgen fahren, sofern meine Felge mitmacht


----------



## uwe50 (4. Oktober 2007)

Bin heute 18:30 ab Gundelhard mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Bin heute 18:30 ab Gundelhard mit dabei.



Wer fährt denn heute überhaupt?


----------



## uwe50 (4. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werde morgen fahren, * s o f e r n * meine Felge mitmacht



Das "Sofern" ist die Unbekannte.
MichaelFFM wollte eigentlich auch, event. sogar früher ...
Ich werde um 16:30 nochmals ins Forum schauen und wäre dann auch felxibel, schon 18.00 im Gundelahrd zu sein.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre auch gerne mit.


----------



## MichaelFFM (4. Oktober 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Das "Sofern" ist die Unbekannte.
> MichaelFFM wollte eigentlich auch, event. sogar früher ...
> Ich werde um 16:30 nochmals ins Forum schauen und wäre dann auch felxibel, schon 18.00 im Gundelahrd zu sein.



Also bei mir wird das heut nix. Muss mich noch von meinem Maleur am Dienstag erholen. 

Wünsche euch allen die fahren viel Spass.  

Grüße


----------



## uwe50 (4. Oktober 2007)

ok, dann 18:30 Gundelhard 

Cynthia und wer halt noch kommen möchte ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich brauche heute mal `ne Auszeit... Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2007)

ne  bei mir wird das heute nichts, Erkältung liegt an.


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch nicht dabei, obwohl ich das eigentlich lieber tun würde als unfreiwillig essen zu gehen.


----------



## Tonino (4. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht dabei, obwohl ich das eigentlich lieber tun würde als unfreiwillig essen zu gehen.



Na, dann lass uns doch tauschen. Ich geh für dich essen (hab auch Hunger) und du fährst dann mit?


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Tour am letzten Dienstag sind wir zu 5. noch in der Gundelhard eingekehrt.

Am Donnerstag nahm Cynthia mein Rad vom Dienstag. Kurz vor dem Staufen meinte sie, dass das Vorderrad etwas instabil sei. Meine Prüfung ergab: Die Schrauben waren gelöst  

Hat da irgend jemand am Dienstag beim Gundelhard absichtlich und böswillig Schrauben gelöst? Man wagt ja einen solchen Verdacht fast nicht zu äussern, wobei es bestimmt Leute gibt, die Biker wohin auch immer wünschen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag nahm Cynthia mein Rad vom Dienstag. Kurz vor dem Staufen meinte sie, dass das Vorderrad etwas instabil sei. Meine Prüfung ergab: Die Schrauben waren gelöst
> 
> Hat da irgend jemand am Dienstag beim Gundelhard absichtlich und böswillig Schrauben gelöst? Man wagt ja einen solchen Verdacht fast nicht zu äussern, wobei es bestimmt Leute gibt, die Biker wohin auch immer wünschen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



ne sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert, was für Schrauben sind es denn, die Schnellspanner? Da kann es sich auch beim fahren gelöst haben. Grundsätzlich prüfe ich auch die Schnellspanner vor jedem Losfahren.


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die Schnellspanner? Da kann es sich auch beim fahren gelöst haben. Grundsätzlich prüfe ich auch die Schnellspanner vor jedem Losfahren.



ja, die Schnellspanner. 

Beim Fahren von selber gelöst? Kann ich mir nur dann vorstellen, wenn nicht richtig angezogen.

Prüfen vor dem Losfahren ist sicher nicht verkehrt! Hattest du am letzten Dienstag geprüft?


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2007)

ne ich war am letzten Dienstag nicht dabei  bin krank. Aber ich prüfe immer die Schnellspanner und die Sattelklemmung.
wobei es natürlich auch immer Kinder oder Halbstarke geben kann die das unüberlegt machen, aber Abends sind meist nur Waldgasthofbesucher unterwegs denke auch das die Mehrheit der Hofheimer Wanderer nicht so radikal eingestellt sind wie in anderen Bezirken Deutschlands.
Wie oft habt ihr denn den Schnellspanner geprüft und habt ihr in letzter Zeit das Voderrad rausgeholt?
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr mal eine technische Anleitung durchlesen, gerade bei der täglichen Prüfung ist es wichtig ein wenig mehr über das Rad kennenzulernen.


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2007)

achso am dienstag war ich doch dabei...aber gelöst hat sich keiner der Schnellspanner. Am letzten Dienstag hatte ich auch geprüft, wie gesagt mache ich eigendlich immer vor dem Losfahren.
Hier ist auch eine Seite mit Tipps für alle möglichen Reparaturen und Wartung (insbesondere der Link zum Bike-Check) http://www.bike-adventure-club.de/1024x768/technik.htm


----------



## M-T-B (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

fährt heute (Dienstag 9.10.) Abend niemand um 18:00 bzw 18:30 ab Hofheim/Gundelhard?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> fährt heute (Dienstag 9.10.) Abend niemand um 18:00 bzw 18:30 ab Hofheim/Gundelhard?



Nein, heute findet wohl *keine* Runde statt.

Erst am Donnerstag dafür gibt es schon einen LMB-Eintrag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, heute findet wohl eine Runde statt.
> 
> Erst am Donnerstag dafür gibt es schon einen LMB-Eintrag...


 
Sollte dann wohl leider _"*k*eine Runde"_ heißen


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Sollte dann wohl leider _"*k*eine Runde"_ heißen



Sollte es.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Sollte dann wohl leider _"*k*eine Runde"_ heißen



Da hast Du wohl recht!  Ist Donnerstag auch ok?


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, heute findet wohl *k*eine Runde statt.
> 
> Erst am Donnerstag dafür gibt es schon einen LMB-Eintrag...



Ich hatte mich doch noch gar nicht dazu geäußert.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich doch noch gar nicht dazu geäußert.



zu heute, Donnerstag, oder was?


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

ei, abmarsch nach drüben!


----------



## M-T-B (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl recht!  Ist Donnerstag auch ok?


 
Joh - das Wetter soll auch Do noch OK sein - dann trage ich mich mal ins LMB ein...


----------



## M-T-B (9. Oktober 2007)

@waltho (Thomas): Beim Eintragen ins LMB habe ich mir mal die nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet : Wird der "Gundelhard" eigentlich "Gundelhard" oder Gundelhard*t*" geschrieben und siehe da er wird "Gundelhard" geschrieben - Dann ist ja jetzt alles klar, oder  ?

keep it simple...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

M-T-B schrieb:


> @waltho (Thomas): Beim Eintragen ins LMB habe ich mir mal die nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet : Wird der "Gundelhard" eigentlich "Gundelhard" oder Gundelhard*t*" geschrieben und siehe da er wird "Gundelhard" geschrieben - Dann ist ja jetzt alles klar, oder  ?
> 
> keep it simple...



Schau mal im Plauschfred, da gab es schon mal `ne Diskussion drüber!  

die Kneipe wird mit "d" geschrieben, die Straße mit "dt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

M-T-B schrieb:


> @waltho (Thomas): Beim Eintragen ins LMB habe ich mir mal die nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet : Wird der "Gundelhard" eigentlich "Gundelhard" oder Gundelhard*t*" geschrieben und siehe da er wird "Gundelhard" geschrieben - Dann ist ja jetzt alles klar, oder  ?
> 
> keep it simple...



Die Bezeichnung des Ortes ist Gundelhard*t*. Dies ist auch die Schreibweise bzgl. der gleichnamigen Strasse in Kelkheim - So schreibe ich es auch 

Die Gaststätte nennt sich allerdings aktuell Gundelhard


----------



## M-T-B (9. Oktober 2007)

Ah Prima - hier kann man(n) wirklich was lernen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

Desweiteren heißt es meines Wissens die Gundelhardt als Bezeichnung für eine Passhöhe und auch die Wirtschaft wäre weiblich.


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2007)

Donnerstag steht auch bei mir fest auf dem Plan.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich behalte den Do im Auge aber wartet nicht auf mich, da es noch sehr fraglich ist, ob ich komme bzw. fahre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Desweiteren heißt es meines Wissens die Gundelhardt



 Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (11. Oktober 2007)

Das wird heute Abend ja ne richtige große Runde von Mitfahrern.


----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

...also ich bin zwar von Abseits, aber wenn mir jemand genau sagt wo der Treffpunkt ist würde ich das Rad mal in Auto schmeissen und rüber kommen.


Hier in der Gegend mag heute Abend wohl keiner (siehe LMB)..

Hoffe mal das das Tempo etwas entschärft ist!!

Tom


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Nachor schrieb:


> ...also ich bin zwar von Abseits, aber wenn mir jemand genau sagt wo der Treffpunkt ist würde ich das Rad mal in Auto schmeissen und rüber kommen.
> 
> 
> Hier in der Gegend mag heute Abend wohl keiner (siehe LMB)..
> ...



wird nicht gerast.  Einigermaßen sattelfest solltest Du natürlich schon sein. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Straße "Am Untertor" direkt in 65719 Hofheim.


----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

sattelfest?? Na runtergefallen bin ich noch nicht! eher umgefallen aus diversen Gründen...

Was für LICHT ist den Vorraussetzung?!?


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Nachor schrieb:


> sattelfest?? Na runtergefallen bin ich noch nicht! eher umgefallen aus diversen Gründen...
> 
> Was für LICHT ist den Vorraussetzung?!?



irgend eines. Eigentlich fahren wir keine zu anspruchsvollen Trails mehr, wenn es dunkel ist.


----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

OK dann bleibt die Funzel auf dem Helm daheim!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Nachor schrieb:


> OK dann bleibt die Funzel auf dem Helm daheim!!



naja, wenn es nicht so viel Mühe macht...würde ich es vielleicht doch dran machen.


----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

Kabelbinder!!! Ist eh nur die absolute Notlampe!! sind noch zwei am Lenker!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wird nicht gerast.



 gnmpf  Das sagt gerade der Richtige, prust


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Die Kinder wollen ihre Mama mal wieder sehen. 
Wird heute nichts mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

..Mir auch der Stau auf der A5, zumindest bilde ich mir jetzt ein zu wissen wo der besagte Parkplatz ist. der war auch voll


----------



## M-T-B (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das war gestern Abend wieder eine nette Tour.
Dachte beim Heimfahren, dass ich mich im Langenhainer Wald eigentlich gut auskenne und das man einfach immer nur "hoch" fahren muss. Aber irgendwie sieht es mit einer Mini-Funzel am bike ganz anders aus...und so Stand ich dann paarmal im Gebüsch...
Bei der nächsten Fahrt habe ich dann hoffentlich mehr Leuchtkraft dabei. 

Euch viel Spass nächste Woche - ich bin dann (erst)mal weg...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hab' für morgen abend mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5316


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



Schön 

Denk' doch bitte an die Plattformpedale für Caro


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Denk' doch bitte an die Plattformpedale für Caro


Sind eingepackt. Aber auf der Tour schleppst Du die.


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



ich leider nicht.  ich weiß, schade.


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß, schade.


Ganz genau. 
Schade.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Voilà

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5348

Eintrag für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Voilà
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5348
> 
> Eintrag für morgen.



Bin dabei!


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

Hier hat sich der Threadersteller zurückgemeldet.

Hi S., 

freu mich mal wieder mit Dir zu fahren.


----------



## arkonis (22. Oktober 2007)

solls morgen eigendlich auch regnen ?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> solls morgen eigendlich auch regnen ?



nein


----------



## arkonis (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nein


gut


----------



## M-T-B (14. November 2007)

Hallooooo....
hier ist es so still geworden. Sind den alle schon in den Winterschlaf gefallen oder gibt es noch fahrende Gesellen?
Die nächsten Tage soll es immerhin trocken bleiben, wenn auch etwas frisch...wer hat Zeit und Lust auf `ne Abend oder WE-Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (16. November 2007)

Hola,
ich melde mich hier mal offiziell zurück ^^
da ich ja auch wieder langsam fahren darf, werde ich Sonntag Mittag ne kleine Runde drehen. Ich denke mal das ich von Wicker über Langenhain Richtung Eppstein fahren werde.


----------



## durchgedreht (16. November 2007)

Ist noch jemand unter der Woche unterwegs (Nightride nach 18h)?


----------



## M-T-B (19. November 2007)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand unter der Woche unterwegs (Nightride nach 18h)?


 
Jetzt klappt es bei mir auch nur noch am Mittwoch (ab ca. 18:30h)!!


----------



## uwe50 (16. Dezember 2007)

Das Wetter ist ja richtig toll, die Temparatur über Null.  

Cynthia und ich fahren ab 14.00 Richtung Kelkheim, Königstein, Naturfreundehaus, Ruppertshain, Fischbach ...

Kommt jemand mit?

Antwort bitte bis 13:30. Meine Handynr. per PN anfordern.


----------



## frax061a (18. Dezember 2007)

nicht viel los hier....so kalt ist es nun auch wieder net.


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> nicht viel los hier....so kalt ist es nun auch wieder net.



stimmt. aber faul auf der couch liegen iss bei uns auch nicht. mach nen termin und es finden sich sicher auch paar mitfahrer. wir waren bis eben 4h locker in der rhein/mainebene unterwechs und es war toll.


----------



## Zilli (18. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt. aber faul auf der couch liegen iss bei uns auch nicht. mach nen termin und es finden sich sicher auch paar mitfahrer. wir waren bis eben 4h locker in der rhein/mainebene unterwechs und es war toll.


dto. und *game over*


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt. aber faul auf der couch liegen iss bei uns auch nicht. mach nen termin und es finden sich sicher auch paar mitfahrer. wir waren bis eben 4h locker in der rhein/mainebene unterwechs und es war toll.



So, Glykogendepotauffüller gar!


----------



## frax061a (19. Dezember 2007)

hört sich ja super an, wenn ich mal fahre werde ich rundfragen. wie kurzfristig kann man den hier reinschreiben?


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

probiers aus, iss doch ncihts anderes als nen spontane sache, entweder es klappt oder man fährt allein und muss es erneut probieren. wir fahren am sonntag gegen 12:00 ab kelkheim. wenn du lust hast sag bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (19. Dezember 2007)

ok, wegen sonntag weiß ich noch net 100%, aber interesse habe ich. wie schnell fahrt ihr den (schnitt)?wo lang und wieso ab kelkheim?(weilbach???)


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> ok, wegen sonntag weiß ich noch net 100%, aber interesse habe ich. wie schnell fahrt ihr den (schnitt)?wo lang und wieso ab kelkheim?(weilbach???)



Er ist ein Plauscher und unser "Stützpunkt" (Treff) ist in Kelkheim. Nicht immer, aber immer öfter.


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Er ist ein Plauscher und unser "Stützpunkt" (Treff) ist in Kelkheim. Nicht immer, aber immer öfter.


Hofheim als historisch verbürgter Treffpunkt wird zusehends unterwandert . Aber als Krifteler hab ich nix dagegen; die Hofheimer City is ja eh nur mit Bike erreichbar bzw."parkbar".
Hauptsache, die lassen die B519  sein, sonst muß ich noch über ne Treppe zur Gundelhard(t?) rattern .


----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> ok, wegen sonntag weiß ich noch net 100%, aber interesse habe ich. wie schnell fahrt ihr den (schnitt)?wo lang und wieso ab kelkheim?(weilbach???)



ich fahre schon ab hofheim bzw weilbach, eigentlicher startpunkt der tour ist dann allerdings in kelkheim fischbach. zum tempo: wir fahren so schnell wie der langsamste teilnehmer schnell ist. am ende steht glaub ich immer so ca. ein 12er 13er schnitt auf der uhr. die tourenlänge umfasst so 30-40 km und 700-1000hm.


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ...
hätte morgen auch Zeit.
Wo trefft ihr Euch.
Komme von Höchst.
Bis morgen ! ? 
Allen anderen schöne Weihnachten.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2007)

hallo wolfgang. wir könnten ab hofheim türmchen fahren. kennst du den dortigen treffpunkt? ich würde sagen wir sollten ne stunde bis fischbach einplanen, also ganz locker dort um 11:00.


----------



## frax061a (22. Dezember 2007)

hey, wäre auch dabei.
komme aus eddersheim, bester treffpunkt ohne euch umstände zu machen?wo ist den das türmchen in hofheim?


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey, wäre auch dabei.
> komme aus eddersheim, bester treffpunkt ohne euch umstände zu machen?wo ist den das türmchen in hofheim?



 klick


----------



## frax061a (22. Dezember 2007)

ok, thx, 
müßte ich finden...fahre ein grünes cube, nicht das ich an dir vorbeifahre.  bis 11:00 dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich der der Treffpunkt in Fischbach?
Bis morjje.
W.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der der Treffpunkt in Fischbach?
> Bis morjje.
> W.



kurz vor zwölf an der Aral-Tanke


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Dezember 2007)

Ok ich komm dann nach Fischbach.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

ok, damit niemand nacher am türmchen steht hier der geänderte plan. wir werden aufgrund der aktuellen temperaturen mit dem auto nach fischbach fahren da die tourlänge mit an und abfahrt sonst schnell 4-5h dauert. ich für meinen teil habe urlaub und will da nicht krank werden also treffpunkt aral tanke in fischbach, direkt am ortseingang um 1200.


----------



## carboni (24. Dezember 2007)

und mindestens noch einen Zahn am Ritzel wünscht euch aus dem Nachbarforum



Achim

Nächstest Jahr sieht man sich bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal, die Touren mit euch waren super.


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Januar 2008)

biken am Freitagmittag???
Wie wärs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (30. April 2008)

Am Donnerstag 1. Mai 2008 soll ja das Wetter schön sein.
Und mit der Veranstaltung "Rund um den Henninger Turm" hätte man die Möglichkeit, das Fahrerfeld für wenige Sekunden real zu sehen 

Wer fährt mit?

Gundelhard 1.5.08, 11.00 Uhr

Runde: Staufen, Eppstein, Rossert, Eppenhain, 
Ruppertshain: 12.47 Bergwertung
über Eichkopf, Naturfreundehaus weiter zur 
Billtalhöhe: 13:36 Bergwertung
weiter Richtung Falkenstein, Vicoria Tempel, Königstein
B455 Abzweig nach Kronberg: 14:25 
weiter Richtung Schloss Königstein, Schneidhain, Fischbach, Gundelhard

Tempo moderat. Höhenmeter erträglich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Hallo Urs

wäre schön mal wieder mit Euch noch vor der Pfalz eine Tour zu machen 

A. und ich planen morgen schon eine Runde drehen, aber an der Veranstaltung "Rund um den Henninger Turm" haben wir leider überhaupt kein Interesse 

Wir werden daher morgen eher versuchen, bewusst dem Trubel zu entgehen 

 Wenn wir das Fahrerfeld für wenige Sekunden sehen wollten, müssten wir nur aus dem Küchenfenster schauen


----------



## uwe50 (30. April 2008)

Von mir aus kann es auch eine andere Strecke sein und gerne mit Dir und Deiner Frau 

Wir können ja 11.00 Uhr Gundelhard mal stehen lassen und schauen, ob sich noch jemand meldet. Viele scheinen unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es auch eine andere Strecke sein und gerne mit Dir und Deiner Frau
> 
> Wir können ja 11.00 Uhr Gundelhard mal stehen lassen und schauen, ob sich noch jemand meldet. Viele scheinen unterwegs zu sein



Ich red' gleich mal mit A. sie geht heute abend noch mit Luberon-Astrid aus und wollte morgen ausschlafen 

... ganz evtl. wäre dann Astrid auch noch dabei


----------



## wondermike (30. April 2008)

Ich muss, wie schon gesagt, das rollende Pharmalabor auch nicht anschauen. Aber prinzipiell wäre ich morgen dabei. Wann müsste ich denn dann in fbh sein? Darf natürlich gern auch ein bisschen später sein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich muss, wie schon gesagt, das rollende Pharmalabor auch nicht anschauen. Aber prinzipiell wäre ich morgen dabei. Wann müsste ich denn dann in fbh sein? Darf natürlich gern auch ein bisschen später sein...



Habe mit A. gesprochen, wäre denn 11:30 Uhr fbh ok?

Du musst aber mit Behinderungen wegen des Rennens rechnen, ich weiss nicht, wann die Taunusschleifen gefahren werden

@Urs: Wäre 11:30 Uhr fbh für Euch auch ok?


----------



## wondermike (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe mit A. gesprochen, wäre denn 11:30 Uhr fbh ok?



Das passt.



wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst aber mit Behinderungen wegen des Rennens rechnen, ich weiss nicht, wann die Taunusschleifen gefahren werden



Schon klar.


----------



## uwe50 (30. April 2008)

ja 11.30 fbh ist ok.

RudHT-Ortsdurchfahrt Fischbach erst 12:55 
Nach 14:00 ist es in Fsichbach vorbei ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ja 11.30 fbh ist ok.



Ok, also 11:30 Uhr fbh


----------



## uwe50 (6. Mai 2008)

Wer hat bei diesem Wetter heute abend Lust eine nicht zu schnelle Runde zu drehen?

Treffpunkt 18:30 Gundelhard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (12. Mai 2008)

Treffpunkt Dienstag, 13. Mai 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Wer hat Lust eine nicht zu schnelle Runde auf eigene Verantwortung mitzufahren? 

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.: 
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## 's Silke (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Urs,

na, dann komm ich doch mal mit.

Wir können ja zusammen rüber brausen?! So um 18 Uhr, vielleicht Ecke Wachenheimer Str./Alt-Niederhofheim?


Grüßli
Silke


----------



## uwe50 (13. Mai 2008)

's Silke schrieb:


> Wir können ja zusammen rüber brausen?! So um 18 Uhr, vielleicht Ecke Wachenheimer Str./Alt-Niederhofheim?



ok. 18.05  

Urs


----------



## uwe50 (18. Mai 2008)

Laut Wetterprognose soll es am kommenden Dienstag überwiegend sonnig sein. 

Wer hat Lust eine nicht zu schnelle Runde auf eigene Verantwortung mitzufahren?

Treffpunkt Dienstag, 20. Mai 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## Jo.wa (23. Mai 2008)

servus, ich hatte mich hier schonmal gemldet, jetzt versuch ichs nochmal. ich bin noch verzweifelt auf der suche nach mtb traininspartner. fürs rennrad hab ich einen netten kollegen, der auch auf meinem level ist, aber fährt leider kein mtb. 
zu mir, ich fahr mtb marathons, so unter den besten 10-15 %. 
wer hätte mal lust mit mir zu fahren, ich fahr fast jeden tag, sollte kein problem sein ein termin zu finden

gruß johannes


----------



## uwe50 (24. Mai 2008)

Hi johannes

Ich fahre auch Marathon und gehöre zu den besten im Bereich 75-85 % 

Die Dienstagsrunde ab Hofheim bzw. Gundelahrd dreht die Runden eher im Bereich von 8 bis 15 km/h, je nach Steigung.

Wenn es du also am Dienstag mal etwas "gemütlicher" nehmen willst: Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Taunusritter (25. Mai 2008)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> servus, ich hatte mich hier schonmal gemldet, jetzt versuch ichs nochmal. ich bin noch verzweifelt auf der suche nach mtb traininspartner. fürs rennrad hab ich einen netten kollegen, der auch auf meinem level ist, aber fährt leider kein mtb.
> zu mir, ich fahr mtb marathons, so unter den besten 10-15 %.
> wer hätte mal lust mit mir zu fahren, ich fahr fast jeden tag, sollte kein problem sein ein termin zu finden
> 
> gruß johannes



Hi Johannes,

wenn ich Dir "schnell genug" sein sollte, können wir ja mal überlegen! Unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270439 schrieb ich mal, was ich wolle... - speziell eine Feierabendrunde.
Wo wohnst Du denn? Mein Problem ist, dass ich nur ab 18:30h kann. Dann bleiben netto 2,5h Dampf zum Training ab Hofheim bis zum Dunkelwerden.
Meine Feierabendrunde ist nett   Es wird kein fieser Trail around Staufen ausgelassen, berab als auch bergauf   30km führen zu 1200 Hm. Ziel ist eine straffe Kraftausdauer-Trainingseinheit, um bei den Marathons den Kick im Trail zu haben... Ach, noch was, ich trainiere auf einem recht-Leicht-Fully, falls du ein sehr-leicht-Hardtail haben solltest, trennen uns bergauf weiter 7,8%  

Gruß aus Marxheim

Klaus


----------



## uwe50 (25. Mai 2008)

Treffpunkt Dienstag, 27. Mai 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Eine nicht zu schnelle Runde von ca. 2:30 Std.

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## Jo.wa (26. Mai 2008)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Hi Johannes,
> 
> wenn ich Dir "schnell genug" sein sollte, können wir ja mal überlegen! Unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270439 schrieb ich mal, was ich wolle... - speziell eine Feierabendrunde.
> Wo wohnst Du denn? Mein Problem ist, dass ich nur ab 18:30h kann. Dann bleiben netto 2,5h Dampf zum Training ab Hofheim bis zum Dunkelwerden.
> ...



es ist ja nicht so das ich immer nur schnell unterwegs bin, ich fahr auch mal ne lockere GA einheit oder anderes, aber das hört sich doch gut an mit den trails, dürfte ich alle kennen, ich komm aus lorsbach. ich hab im moment nur ein recht-leicht-hardtail, arbeite aber noch am gewicht 

ich bin noch schüler, mach grad mein abi und hab nur noch die 2 mündlichen prüfungen vor mir, deßhalb hab ich im moment keine schule und sehr viel zeit tagsüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Urs,

ich besuche morgen einen Schrauberkurs für Menschen mit 2 X-Chromosomen und bin daher leider schon wieder nicht dabei   . 

Ab Donnerstag biete ich dann meine neuen Dienste an, ich wünsche nur jedem, daß er sie nicht in Anspruch nehmen muß     ?!

Viel Spaß morgen und laßt es nicht zu sehr stauben!

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (2. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt Dienstag, 03. Juni 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Eine nicht zu schnelle Runde von ca. 2:30 Std. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt Dienstag, 10. Juni 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Eine nicht zu schnelle Runde von ca. 2:30 Std. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## topgun11 (10. Juni 2008)

An alle!
ich will da auch mal mit  
Muss nur noch auf mein neues RM Slayer SXC warten 
Ich komme aus Weilbach, habe 34 Jahre in Langenhain gelebt, und kenne eigentlich jeden Trampelpfad 
Bis dann.........ich verfolge den Thread mal bis dahin


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 17. Juni 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Eine nicht zu schnelle Runde von ca. 2:30 Std. Die Fussballspiele beginnen ja erst um 20:45 und dauern bekanntlich 90 Minuten und meistens sind  nur die letzten Minuten die Interessantesten   

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## M-T-B (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Urs,

ich würde ja gerne mitkommen, werde aber 18:30 nicht schaffen - habe vorher Akupunktur damit die Nervenbahnen wieder ihren Weg finden. Wie Du gemerkt hast, haben wir uns lange nicht mehr auf dem Trail am Kaisertempel getroffen  war leider durch einen "Bike-Unfall" die letzten Wochen ein wenig verhindert...  
Demnächst dann wieder gerne!

Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (23. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 24. Juni 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard

Eine gemütliche Runde von ca. 2:30 Std. 

Fussball-EM:
Nix los 

Das Wetter:
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wett...tml?cityID=49X3031&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031


Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad.


----------



## uwe50 (30. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 01. Juli 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine gemütliche Runde von ca. 2:30 Std. 

Das Wetter: 
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wett...tml?cityID=49X3031&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## df8zh (4. Juli 2008)

Tach auch, 

wer hätte denn am Sonntag Lust durch den Hofheimer Wald/Feldi zu fahren?
Treffpunkt 09.00 Uhr an der Gundelhard?

Tour :ca. 3-4 Stunden 
Länge : 60-70Km
Diff : ca. 1500hm

Da ich auch auf Hofheim bin wäre es mal nett noch ein paar andere Hofheimer zu treffen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Taunusritter (6. Juli 2008)

df8zh schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> Da ich auch auf Hofheim bin wäre es mal nett noch ein paar andere Hofheimer zu treffen.
> 
> Gruß
> Stephan



Hi Stephan,

ich hatte mit einem Tread letzten Sommer auch schon mal versucht - und gehofft, noch weitere MTB-Freaks/-innen around Hofheim aufzutun, die entweder an einem Abend eine Trainingsrunde mit drehen, oder eben Sonntags in unserer Gruppe mitfahren. Leider meldete sich fast niemand - und niemand kam letztlich hinzu... Als Ursache stellte sich heraus, dass unsere etwas straffere Gangart und die Sonntagsmorgenuhrzeit bei manchen auf Vorbehalte stößt...

Mals sehen, ob sich doch noch mal weitere MTB-begeisterte finden!

Gruß aus Maxem

Klaus


----------



## bikergott (15. Juli 2008)

hallo,
hat die woche, außer fr, jemand vormittags zeit und lust biken zu gehn 2-3 st.
wer gut wenn s viell au jemand wär der sich auskennt. komm aus frankfurt.will dann au mal die gegnd um eppstein erkunden.
lg


----------



## uwe50 (28. Juli 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 29. Juli 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine gemütliche Runde von ca. 2:00 Std. 

Das Wetter: 
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wette...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## uwe50 (4. August 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 05. August 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine gemütliche Runde bis ca. 21:00 Std. 

Das Wetter dürfte mitspielen: 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/w...tml?cityID=49X3031&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## uwe50 (10. August 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 12. August 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine "gemütliche" Runde bis ca. 21:00 Std. 

Das Wetter ist laut heutiger Prognose noch nicht optimal: 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/we...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Trotzdem, wenn es zwar nass ist, aber nicht regenet , wird gefahren. Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 19. August 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine "gemütliche" Runde bis ca. 20:45 Std. Da es ab 21:00 schon recht dunkel sein kann, für Rückfahrt Licht nicht vergessen!

Das Wetter ist laut heutiger Prognose nicht optimal: 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/we...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Trotzdem, wenn es nass ist, aber nicht regenet, wird gefahren. Am letzten Dienstag war das eine Super Entscheidung! Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## uwe50 (25. August 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 26. August 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine "gemütliche" Runde bis ca. 20:45 Std. Da es ab 21:00 schon recht dunkel sein kann, für Rückfahrt Licht nicht vergessen!

Das Wetter ist laut heutiger Prognose optimal: 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/we...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (1. September 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 2. September (!) 2008, 18.30 Uhr, Gundelhard 

Eine "gemütliche" Runde bis ca. 20:30 Std. Für Rückfahrt Licht nicht vergessen!

Das Wetter ist laut heutiger Prognose optimal (bis 22 Grad, kein Regen): 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/we...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.

PS: 
*Die Runde vom Di. 9.9.08 fällt von meiner Seite aus, da beruflich unterwegs.*


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad
__________________


----------



## uwe50 (14. September 2008)

Treffpunkt: Dienstag, 16. September 2008, 18.15 (!!!) Uhr, Gundelhard

Eine "gemütliche" Runde bis ca. 20:30 Std. Licht nicht vergessen!

Wetterprognose: 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/we...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.



Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige z.B.:
Google Maps eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim
Es handelt sich um den Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Das Restaurant Gundelhard befindet sich auf der Höhe am Ende der Lorsbacher Str., ca. 5 Minuten vom Schwimmbad


----------



## uwe50 (22. September 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Die Temperaturen und das frühe Tagesende sind Beweis, dass man sich schon wieder etwas überwinden muss, Abends noch eine Runde zu drehen. Aber irgendwie fühlt man sich nachher  einfach gut! 

Beruflich geht es mir diese Woche am Dienstag nicht. Wer noch Lust hat, kann mit mir am *Mittwoch, 24. September 2008 * eine gemütliche Runde drehen,  Um wenigstens noch etwas Tageslicht zu nutzen, starten wir bereits um *18 Uhr beim Restaurant Gundelhard*.  Lampen bitte nicht vergessen, denn so gegen 17.30 wird es ganz schnell dunkel.

PS: In der Zeit vom 30.9.  12.10.08 bin ich im Urlaub . Verbleiben dann für diese Saison noch 2 Dienstage vor der Umstellung der Uhren auf Winterzeit. Ich melde mich.

Wetterprognose: 
http://wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/we...therstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Anmeldung hier im Forum oder PN an mich.


----------



## uwe50 (29. September 2008)

uwe50 schrieb:


> PS: In der Zeit vom 30.9.  12.10.08 bin ich im Urlaub . Verbleiben dann für diese Saison noch 2 Dienstage vor der Umstellung der Uhren auf Winterzeit. Ich melde mich.



Das nächste Mal weider am 14.10. und 21.10. - sofern die Temparaturen noch einiegrmassen mitspielen.


----------



## Arne Ulrich (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,, hab ich was verpasst oder wurde der heutige Termin umgelegt? Ich war heute um 18 Uhr am Restaurant Gundelhard und weit und breit war niemand in sicht. Ich war vor ca 3 Wochen schonmal dabei und da war Urs (glaube aus der Schweiz zugereist) der Tourguide. War schade heute weil ich letztes mal haufenweise neue Trails kennen gerlernt habe. War heute wie gewohnt eine magere solo Forstautobahntour. 
Hoffe das Treffen schläft nicht ein und in der nächsten Zeit ergibt sich noch was. Wäre klasse.

Schöne Gruß Arne


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Arne,

Leider hat es bei mir beruflich nicht geklappt. Nach 2 Wochen Urlaub blieb zu viel liegen. Wie ich dann gestern gesehen habe, wie schön und "warm" es am Abend eigentlich war hätte ich am liebsten alles liegen lassen ...

Wie wäre es mit ein er Runde am Donnerstag, 16.10. 18 Uhr Gundelhard? 

Urs


----------



## Arne Ulrich (15. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,, sorry aber Donnerstag ist die releaseparty vom neuen ACDC Album in Frankfurt! Das hat oberste priorität 
Außerdem habe ich gerade bei Wetter.de geschaut, Donnerstag ist der schlechteste Tag der Woche mit 100% Regenwarscheinlichkeit .

Ansonsten aber immer gerne.

Gruß Arne


----------



## uwe50 (20. Oktober 2008)

Dienstag, 21. Okrober 08, 18:00 Uhr, Gundelhard (Kelkheim)

Wenn wir  um 18.00 Uhr beim Gundelhard starten, bleiben nur noch wenig Licht und schnell wird die Runde zur Night-Ride. Darum in jedem Fall genügend Licht mitnehmen.

Von der Temperatur her  wird man es bei entsprechender Kleidung aushalten können (11  16 Grad).

Wir fahren gemütlich ca. 2 Std. auf Forstwegen und bekannten Single-Trails (Wetterabhängig) und genießen den Herbst, die Dunkelheit im Wald (!) und das anschließend gute Gefühl, mal wieder etwas geleistet zu haben.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage (Regen) bitte in jedem Fall Durchführung über Handy klären (Meine Nummer 0151-182 483 80)


Wetterprognose: 
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wett...tml?cityID=49X3031&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. 

Anmeldung 
- Hier im Forum
- PN
- ab 17.00 Uhr SMS/Tel.


----------



## Arne Ulrich (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm morgen scheint ja der schlechteste Tag der Woche zu sein was das Wetter angeht. Seit ihr eigentlich auf den Dienstag festgenagelt oder geht auch Mittwoch, ich meine da solls dann wieder besser werden. 
Was die Uhrzeit angeht bin ich ganz zufrieden damit, habe mal wieder lust auf nen netten Nightride!! ^^

Schönen gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (21. Oktober 2008)

Arne Ulrich schrieb:


> scheint



... schauen wir mal wie es dann heute Abend um 17 Uhr tatsächlich aussieht.

Mittwochabend könnte bei mir alternativ ebenfalls gehen.


----------



## uwe50 (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Wetter ist doch ok. Relativ warum bei einer Regenwahscheinlichkeit von nur 0,1 bis 0,4 mm in der Stunde.

Bin um 18.00/18.05 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Waldarbeiter sind wieder am Werk.
Der Trail ausgehend oberhalb des Kaisertempels in Richtung Lorsbach ( schwarzes Rechteck auf weißem Grund oder auch Schwarze Sau) ist mit abgesägten Ästen versperrt. Ich weiß nicht wie weit - ich bin zurück gefahren. Denn alles war sehr nass und megaglitschig.
Kaum zu laufen sozusagen ).


----------



## Ba&#1071;&#1071;aCudA (17. November 2008)

Hi @ all,

ich war letzten Freitag im Hofheimer Wald und habe keine gescheite Strecke zum biken gefunden :-((. Gibt es hier jemanden der mir da ein bissi auf die SprÃ¼nge helfen kann???

thx

ciao Claudio


----------



## caroka (17. November 2008)

BaÐ¯Ð¯aCudA schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> ich war letzten Freitag im Hofheimer Wald und habe keine gescheite Strecke zum biken gefunden :-((. Gibt es hier jemanden der mir da ein bissi auf die SprÃ¼nge helfen kann???
> 
> ...



Mhhhhh, was ist denn gescheit?


----------



## Ba&#1071;&#1071;aCudA (17. November 2008)

mit gescheit meine ich ein paar strecken wo einem beim runterfahren der athem stehen bleibt ;-) trails oder wie auch immer man das nennt. 

That`s what im looking for.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (3. Januar 2009)

Habe eine neue Lampe, (Hope 4 LED)
suche noch Mitfahrer für einen Testrun im kelkheimer Wald (Staufengebiet)


----------



## uwe50 (28. Februar 2009)

Gutes neues MTB-Jahr!

es wird (bald) wieder Frühling. Das Wetter morgen Sonntag scheint das erste Mal an einem Wochenende in diesem Jahr die 10-Grad zu überschreiten.

Wer fährt eine Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen mit? 
Treffpunkt So. 1. März 2009, 13:30 Uhr beim S-Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen (Kreuzung Sindlinger Bahnstraße 106).

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...linger+Bahnstraße+106&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=addr

Anmeldung: mittels SMS an 49-151-182 483 80 oder einfach pünktlich dort sein.

Wir fahren nach Kelsterbach, dem Main entlang bis auf die Höhe von Okriftel. Von dort streifen wir das Rodungsgebiet vom neuen Flughafen und fahren der südlichen Startbahn entlang nach Mörfelden. Über Zeppelinheim, Schwanheimer Wald fahren wir zurück nach Sindelfingen. 

Die Strecke ab Sindelfingen dürfte so 45 km sein und eben mit nur minimalen Höhenunterschieden. 

PS: Wie immer fährt jeder auf eigene Verantwortung.


----------



## uwe50 (8. März 2009)

Da das Wetter bis 12 Uhr ja noch ok war, hatten wir uns kurzfristig verabredet, ab 13.15 doch an die frische Luft zu gehen.

Da es anfing zu regnen, wurden die entsprechenden Kleidungsstücke gleich angezogen. 

Wir waren zu 4. und fuhren ab Liederbach über Hofheim, Eppstein, Oberjosbach (knapp an Lenzhahn vorbei) und dann die verrückte Idee, dass die Platte ja nicht weit sei. So kamen dann über Rambach Erbenheim und der A66 entlang zurück knapp 78 km mit über 800 Höhenmeter zusammen.

Ankunft in Liederbach beim Eindunkeln und erneutem Regen. Fazit: Nur etwa 1 Stunde fuhren wir in leichtem Regen. Regenjacke und -Hose sorgten für angenehme Wärme. 

Also: das Wetter ist immer nur so schlecht wie die Kleidung. Mal sehen, wie es am nächsten Sonntag aussieht...


----------



## uwe50 (20. April 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits! 

Das Wetter ist zu schön  um nicht jetzt bereits die wieder erwachte Natur bei einer Runde mit dem Mountainbike zu bewundern.

Wer fährt mit ? Die Trails dürften bis Dienstag trocken sein.  Wir fahren gemütlich ca. 2 Std. 
Je nach Situation bitte Licht für die Heimfahrt mitnehmen. So bis 20:30 Uhr (und bis Mitte Juni jeden Tag ein wenig später !!!!) bleibt es hell. 

Ich freue mich über eine rege Teilnahme. Jeder nimmt an der Runde in Eigenverantwortung teil. 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80 


Urs Weidmann


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2009)

Hi Urs, ich nehme an Treffpunkt an der Gundi ist nachwievor um 18:00 Uhr, oder?

Vllt. bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei?


----------



## uwe50 (20. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Urs, ich nehme an Treffpunkt an der Gundi ist nachwievor um 18:00 Uhr, oder?
> 
> Vllt. bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei?




Treffpunkt 18:30 (damit sich die aus Hofheim nicht bereits vor 18 Uhr treffen müssen) 

Wäre schön, wenn Du wieder mal dabei bist!.  Da gäbe es im Staufengebiet so drei neue Streckenteile, die als Alternativen durchaus ihren Reiz haben...


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo 

wenn es das Wetter irgendwie zulässt, werde ich eine gemütlich Runde drehen und freue mich über MitfahrerInnen (in eigenverantwortlicher Teilnahme). 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80 

Urs

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (18. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

nur noch 6 Dienstage bis zum längsten Tag in diesem Jahr 

Vom Wetter her könnte es passen    :
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wett...tml?cityID=49X3031&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## dexxfr (20. Mai 2009)

wer in dem bereich nen bisi was mit speed und tricks haben will soll mich doch bitte mal mit ner pm anschreiben
lg


----------



## uwe50 (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Auch wenn die Wetter-Prognosen für Dienstag Regen ansagen, könnte es ja in Kelkheim trocken bleiben.  

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (2. Juni 2009)

Morgen alle ....

Heute abend geht es auf eine weitere "gemütliche" Runde bei der wir das tolle Wetter und den hoffentlich langen hellen Tag geniessen! Wie immer, jeder nimmt in Eigenverantwortung teil.   

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Und wer keine Zeit findet - hier darf man "virtuell" mitfahren: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen und herzliche Einladung zur Dienstagsrunde bei 30%ger  Wahrscheinlichkeit für kein Regen 

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (15. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen und herzliche Einladung zur Dienstagsrunde.

- 41%ge Wahrscheinlichkeit für kein Regen (und wenn, dann nur 0,8 mm) 
- Nur der nächste Dienstag ist noch einige Minuten länger hell, dann werden bereits die Nächte wieder länger 

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## palavas (15. Juni 2009)

wenn du ein berg runter oder hoch fahren willst fahr denn auerbacher schloss hoch das macht spass mmit 80 100 km bretterst du wieder runter das ist in seeheim jugenheim bensheim macht spaß


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen und herzliche Einladung zur Dienstagsrunde.

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen und herzliche Einladung zur Dienstagsrunde (die 3. Letzte vor meinem Sommerurlaub).

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Bei aktueller "Abkühlung"  eine herzliche Einladung zur Dienstagsrunde (die 2. Letzte vor meinem Sommerurlaub).

Die Wetterprohgnosen sehen für morgen ganz ordentlich aus
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wett...tml?cityID=49X3031&tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi1[cityIDuse]=49X3031


Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

eine herzliche Einladung zur Dienstagsrunde (die Letzte vor meinem Sommerurlaub bei Fortsetzung am 11.8.09) 

Die Wetterprognosen sehen für morgen bezüglich Temperaturen ganz ordentlich aus.

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Juli 2009)

Habe gestern Abend (eigenmächtig) die Urlaubsvertretung für Urs übernommen .
Marcus und ich haben eine schöne Runde über Staufen, Kaisertempel mit Spitzkehren (persönliche Erstbefahrung), Judenkopf und Eisdiele in Hofheim gedreht.
Also bis Dienstag! ?


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (10. August 2009)

nachdem mein Sommerurlaub vorbei ist, freue ich mich wieder auf die MTB-Aktivitäten in unseren heimischen Wäldern.

Wer den verbleibenden Sommer mit ausnutzen will, ist herzlich zu einer Runde eingeladen. Wenn wir pünktlich loskommen, müssten auch noch ein paar Single Trails vom Rossert mit drin liegen....

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (17. August 2009)

... und wenn wir pünktlich loskommen bleiben noch satte 2:15 Std. Tageshelle für eine gemütliche Runde.

PS: 
Einer der schönsten Single Trails im Staufengebiet ist leider dem Monster eines Forstgerätes zum Opfer gefallen: Die Strecke Kaiser Tempel Richtung  Lorsbach (Schwarzer Balken, Wildsau) ist grösstenteils eingeebenet und wird zu einer breiten Forststrasse ausgebaut 


Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ...
> Einer der schönsten Single Trails im Staufengebiet ist leider dem Monster eines Forstgerätes zum Opfer gefallen: Die Strecke Kaiser Tempel Richtung  Lorsbach (Schwarzer Balken, Wildsau) ist grösstenteils eingeebenet und wird zu einer breiten Forststrasse ausgebaut
> ...



ich zieh` hier wieder weg!!!!


----------



## uwe50 (24. August 2009)

... und vielleicht haben wir trotz schlechter globaler Prognose im Staufengebiet kein Regen . Von der Temperatur her scheint es ja noch sommerlich warm.


Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Einer der schönsten Single Trails im Staufengebiet ist leider dem Monster eines Forstgerätes zum Opfer gefallen: Die Strecke Kaiser Tempel Richtung  Lorsbach (Schwarzer Balken, Wildsau) ist grösstenteils eingeebenet und wird zu einer breiten Forststrasse ausgebaut



Hi Urs, ich bin leider immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir die Tragödie persönlich anzuschauen.

Die Schwarze Sau ist wirklich ein sehr schöner Trail (gewesen), den ich sehr oft und sehr gerne (in beide Richtungen) gefahren bin.

Es handelt sich m.E. in weiten Teilen um einen breiteren Forstweg, der aber über viele, viele Jahre nicht genutzt worden ist. Dadurch ist der Weg nach und nach zum Single Trail geworden ist. Jetzt ist er anscheinend als Forstweg reaktiviert worden


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2009)

Vielleicht geht die Rechnung vom Forstamt auf: Aktuell wird im Eiltempo das Holz geschlagen. Die Forstwege sind trocken und es gibt kaum die tiefen Rillen. Wenn es trocken bleibt und die bald fertig sind, könnten die Wege in wenigen Jahren wieder zum Singletrail "zurückwachsen"

Hier einige Impressionen:









... und im Album mehr

PS:
1. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich die Fotos aus dem Album hier direkt sichtbar mache?
2. Wie ich mein Mitgliedsfoto mal austauschen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

zu 1: Im Fotoalbum das gewünschte Bild auswählen und unten auf der Seite auf "BBCode für ausgewählte Bilder anzeigen" klicken, danach Cut+Paste der Codes
zu 2: Kontrollzentrum -> unter Einstellunge & Optionen auf Benutzerbild ändern gehen


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> zu 1: Im Fotoalbum das gewünschte Bild auswählen und unten auf der Seite auf "BBCode für ausgewählte Bilder anzeigen" klicken, danach Cut+Paste der Codes
> zu 2: Kontrollzentrum -> unter Einstellunge & Optionen auf Benutzerbild ändern gehen



Danke! 1 und 2 haben geklappt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2009)

Wie man sieht


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2009)

ach du dickes ei. wenn das die schwarze sau ist sollte man langsam doch mal über ein rennrad nachdenken. ist ja locker fahrbar......


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2009)

ist die ganze schwarze sau betroffen, also auch der nette uphill 
den teil kann und will ich mir gar nicht als wab vorstellen 

die bilder sehen so nach rendez-vous-platz aus. da war es ja schon immer etwas breiter ...
ich glaube, ich muß da mal hin ...


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2009)

Ich hoffe inständigst dass es nur die Gegend um den Redevous-Platz ist; wäre sonst wirklich zum Haare ausraufen (o.k., für manch andere).
Ich fahre wenn möglich morgen nach der A****** mal die Strecke .... 
wir mal, dass es oben und danach noch normal ist.


----------



## Zilli (28. August 2009)

Das  hat nix genutzt.

Ca. die erste Hälfte des schwarze-Sau-Trails ist "platt":

Einstieg alt



und neu (ca 10 m davor)




Erste Rechtskurve alt




und neu (am Ausgang der Kurve):




Eine der schönsten Kurven alt:




und neu *winsel*




Auch westlich unterhalb des gr. Mannstein bzw. Staufen ist der schöne Trail so ziemlich hin. Wenn es regnet, wird das nur noch ein Schlammbecken sein; die Spur im Staub ist von mir.




Schlicht und einfach Mist .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> also auch der nette uphill
> den teil kann und will ich mir gar nicht als wab vorstellen



Wie sollte das denn auch funktionieren  



Zilli schrieb:


> Ca. die erste Hälfte des schwarze-Sau-Trails ist "platt"...



Also genau wie von Urs bereits berichtet


----------



## uwe50 (31. August 2009)

... Für eine gemütliche 90 Minuten-Runde bietet das Staufengebiet allemal noch genügend schöne Singletrails. 

Bitte pünktlich und jedenfalls für die Heimfahrt an die Lampe denken.


Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2009)

Da der Sonnenuntergang bereits auf 19:59 und ansonsten nochmals herrliches Wetter gemeldet ist, nutzen wir die Gunst der Stunde und verlassen das Büro eine halbe Stunde früher (nachdem wir natürlich auch eine halbe Stunde früher angefangen haben)  

Also bitte pünktlich *um 18 Uhr* und jedenfalls für die Heimfahrt an die Lampe denken.

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 17.00 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschomat (10. September 2009)

Hi uwe50,

wie ist denn dass derzeitige Niveau der Truppe? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich nicht mal mitfahren soll, immer alleine durch den Wald pflügen ist halt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei - mit anderen macht´s mehr Spaß.
Zu meiner Kondition: fahre immer ab Unterliederbach und komme derzeit relativ locker auf den Feldberg; rund um die Gundelhardt bin ich auch oft unterwegs.
Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Treffen.

Gruß,
Satch


----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2009)

saschomat schrieb:


> wie ist denn dass derzeitige Niveau der Truppe?



In Zahlen: ca. 15 bis 25 km bei 400 - 600 Höhenmeter und einem Durchschnitt von 12,5 bis 15 km - Alles natürlich abhängig von der Teilnehmerzusammensetzung.

Komme doch einfach mal vorbei. Bei entsprechendem Wetter fahren wir dieses Jahr bis zur Winterzeitumstellung (20.10.)


----------



## uwe50 (14. September 2009)

Sonnenuntergang 19:43
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 10% für 0,1 mm
Temparatur 18 Grad.

Das ist doch eine Einladung um den beginnenden Herbst in Natura zu erleben.

Also bitte pünktlich um 18 Uhr und jedenfalls für die Heimfahrt an die Lampe denken.

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 16.45 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## saschomat (14. September 2009)

Hi Urs,
wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, bin ich morgen um 18.00 an der Gundelhard.
Mit Bart (Urlaubsmitbringsel) und dunkel-blauem Cannondale.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## tomtomba (15. September 2009)

Hallo Urs, ich bin auch mal wieder dabei, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt. 
lg Tom 
Der mit dem schweren roten Simplon  
Hab extra gestern noch die Lampen an Rad und Helm gefixt.


----------



## saschomat (15. September 2009)

Der Vordertaunus sah gerade auf dem Heimweg sehr regnerisch aus. Jemand vor Ort? Findet die Ausfahrt statt?
Gruß, Sascha


----------



## Cynthia (15. September 2009)

Klar doch, findet statt wie geplant! 

Gruß Christina


----------



## terre rosse (16. September 2009)

hi leute, würde mich gerne mal einklinken bei euren touren, besteht nur die dienstagsrunde oder habt ihr noch andere termine,zb. woende?? 

grüße stefan


----------



## Cynthia (16. September 2009)

Hallo Stefan,

am Donnerstagabend um 18 Uhr trifft sich auch eine Gruppe in Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal, an der Ecke des kleinen Parkes, zum Biken. Komm doch morgen einfach mal dorthin und fahre mit - bist herzlich eingeladen. 

Gruß Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terre rosse (17. September 2009)

hi christina, leider habe ich es heute nicht geschafft zum biken, bin aber nächste woche dabei.

gruß, stefan


----------



## Cynthia (17. September 2009)

Zu fünft haben wir heute den milden Abend genossen und dabei gut 40 km abgestrampelt. 

Bis in einer Woche!

Gruß Christina


----------



## uwe50 (21. September 2009)

Am 22. beginnt zugleich ganz offiziell der Herbst 2009 .

Sonnenuntergang 19:28 Uhr
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 0% für 0 mm 
und das bei 23 Grad 

Also bitte pünktlich um *18 Uhr *und für die Heimfahrt an die Lampen denken.

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 16.30 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

_Hinweis: Erfahrungsgemäß  wird es ja in den nächsten Wochen wieder kälter. Ab heute gibt es beim Aldi für die kältere Jahreszeit wieder Jacken, Trikots, Hosen, Handschuhe und diesmals sogar Überschuhe. 
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo21-kw3909.htm_

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## saschomat (21. September 2009)

Wenn das Wetter hält & mir auf der Arbeits nichts dazwischenkommt, bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## Reineke1382 (22. September 2009)

Nun will ich mich doch auch nochmal virtuell für die schöne Tour von heute bedanken! 
Liebe Grüße und bis nächste Woche, 
Clarissa


----------



## uwe50 (28. September 2009)

Sonnenuntergang 19:13 (Letzte Woche 19:28 Uhr)
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 10 % für 0,1 mm 
und das bei 17 Grad  

Uns bleibt eine gute Stunde Tageslicht. Dass MTB auch bei einkehrender Nacht Spass macht, haben wir nun schon 2 Mal erlebt. 

Also bitte pünktlich um 18 Uhr und die Lampen nicht vergessen. 

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 16.30 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschomat (28. September 2009)

So ein Ärger: das Flutlicht ist installiert; der Akku aufgeladen und dann muss ich arbeitsmäßig nach Stuttgart... Wünsche euch viel Spaß!
Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Oktober 2009)

Werde heute um 18.00 mal am Denkmal sein.
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht alleine.
Bis dann ! ?

Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Wolfgang,

... am Denkmal? Ist das identisch mit "Am Ehrenmal"? ... an der Ecke des kleinen Parkes ...

Wenn das Wetter hält, werde ich auch dort sein.

Gruß von Christina


----------



## uwe50 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sonnenuntergang 18:57 (Letzte Woche 19:13, 19:28 Uhr)
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 10 % für 0,1 mm (95% 3 mm bis 12 Uhr)
und das bei 20 Grad 

Lampen sind jetzt Pflicht, da wir diese bereits nach ca. 1 Stunde benötigen. Der Wald ist so trocken, dass selbst ein wenig Regen am Vormittag kaum zu einem schlammigen Untergrund reicht. Geniessen wir also die 2. Letzte Runde vor der Umstellung auf Winterzeit.

Am *Di. 13.10.09*bin ich mit C und deren Arbeits-Kollegschaft mit dem Rad von Passau nach Wien unterwegs. Am *Di. 20.10.09* findet dann bei entsprechendem Wetter die letzte Dienstagsrunde ab Gundelhard in 2009 statt. 

Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 16.30 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sonnenuntergang 18:57 (Letzte Woche 19:13, 19:28 Uhr)Regenwahrscheinlichkeit *jetzt bei 85 % für 4,0 mm* 
und das bei 18 Grad 

... und die Regenwolken von Frankreich Richtung Rhein-Main-Gebiet nehmen kein Ende.

Also bis dann in 2 Wochen zur voraussichtlich letzten Dienstagsrunde in diesem Herbst.


----------



## 's Silke (12. Oktober 2009)

Wer kommt morgen mit ?
Der Wolfgang macht nämlich Urlaubsvertretung für Urs !!!


's Silke


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Oktober 2009)

Mal was Anderes!!  
15. Rosenberg
Crosstouren-Fahrt
25. Oktober 2009


----------



## uwe50 (19. Oktober 2009)

Sonnenuntergang 18:28 
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 1 % für 0 mm 
und das bei 9 Grad 

Lampen sind jetzt Pflicht, da wir diese bereits nach 30 Minuten benötigen. Ebenfalls empfiehlt sich warme Kleidung! 
Letzte Woche auf der letzten Etappe von Passau nach Wien hatten wir bei 4 Grad bereits gegen (Schnee-)Regen zu kämpfen. Da sind die Bedingungen am Diesntag ja schon ideal 





Anmeldung im Forum, per PN, SMS oder ab 16.30 Uhr Handy 0151-182 483 80

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige:
Das Waldrestaurant Gundelhard liegt oberhalb vom Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Von der Abfahrt Main-Taunus-Zentrum benötigt man mit dem Auto ca. 11 Minuten bis zum Schwimmbad Kelkheim, von dort mit dem MTB nochmals ca. 6 Minuten im Wald auf der Lorsbacher Str. bergwärts. 
Im Navigationssystem für das Schwimmbad eingeben: Lorsbacher Straße 41, 65779 Kelkheim


----------



## tomtomba (19. Oktober 2009)

Rechtzeitig zum Saisonabschluß ist dann auch meine Lampe endlich da und ich werde mitfahren. 
lg Tom


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Oktober 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang 18:28
> Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 1 % für 0 mm
> und das bei 9 Grad
> 
> ...



Wollte mich hier mal bei Urs für die schönen Touren bedanken.
Echt eine tolle Sache.
Grüße an Alle
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (28. Oktober 2013)

Servus an alle Hofheimer und die die drumherum wohnen.

Der Thread hier scheinbt ja ziemlich tot zu sein...genug man (und frauen-) power vorhanden um den wieder aufleben zu lassen?

Ich selbst wohne in Diedenbergen und bin auch meist alleine unterwegs, außer ich kann einen guten Kumpel motivieren 

Ich wohne zwar mein Leben lang schon hier aber bin doch erstaunt, wieviele Ecken es hier noch gibt die ich wirklich NULL kenne.

Atzelberg, Rossert und Staufen sind so das was ich immer fahre...würde mich freuen hier wieder ein wenig Leben zu sehen...


Cheers
Patrick


----------



## Marko S (29. Oktober 2013)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Servus an alle Hofheimer und die die drumherum wohnen.
> 
> Der Thread hier scheinbt ja ziemlich tot zu sein...genug man (und frauen-) power vorhanden um den wieder aufleben zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Patrick,

die Jungs und Mädels sind umgezogen, einfach hier mitfahren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=96

Gruß
Marko


----------



## uwe50 (29. Oktober 2013)

Marko S schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick,
> 
> die Jungs und Mädels sind umgezogen, einfach hier mitfahren
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=96
> ...



Das war der Link auf eine Umfrage vom Mitfahrtreff

Hier ist der Link zum Thema "MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis"


----------

